# Forum Game: Slap it or Save it!



## ataraxia (Jan 7, 2006)

I have fond memories of this game from another place I used to post, and I thought I'd introduce it here. (Props here go to "Agent Compassion" from that board.)

Basically, you read the last post in the thread, which will have something in the form of "Next poster does/likes/has/etc ..." If it's true for you, answer "Saved". Otherwise, answer "Slapped". Then make an assertion of your own about the next poster. (It's bad form to post twice in a row and answer yourself.)

Example: Suppose someone had posted "Next poster think BoBabe's member title is awesome." I'd answer "Saved!" (since "throbbing member" is drunk-funny). Then I say something like "Next poster likes stripy socks."

...and that's your cue! Go!

Next poster likes stripy socks.


----------



## ValentineBBW (Jan 7, 2006)

Slapped.

Next poster owns a cat.


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 7, 2006)

Slapped. (cats are in the house, but i do not own them)

Next poster sleeps in the nude.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jan 7, 2006)

Slapped.

Next person is attending college.


----------



## ValentineBBW (Jan 7, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> Slapped. (cats are in the house, but i do not own them)
> 
> Next poster sleeps in the nude.




:doh: that was bad on my part, a cat is never "owned", they are the owners, not the ownee


----------



## ataraxia (Jan 7, 2006)

Jon Blaze said:


> Slapped.
> 
> Next person is attending college.


Slapped. Done with that.

Next poster has belched out loud today.


----------



## FEast (Jan 8, 2006)

ataraxia said:


> Slapped. Done with that.
> 
> Next poster has belched out loud today.


Okay, I'll play. Saved, but only 'cause nobody else was here at the time.  

Next poster loves to make angels in the snow.


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 8, 2006)

Saved. 

*sorry if they were explicit...* Also, I am too embarassed to ever share pictures of the naked snow angels. But I still have them in the camera. *LOL*


Next poster plays the guitar.


----------



## dreamer72fem (Jan 8, 2006)

Slapped.

Next poster is left handed.


----------



## Sandie S-R (Jan 8, 2006)

dreamer72fem said:


> Slapped.
> 
> Next poster is left handed.



Slapped. (I'm a righty.)

Next poster watches soap operas (at least one).


----------



## ataraxia (Jan 8, 2006)

Slapped.

Next poster watches "real" operas.


----------



## Ceres (Jan 8, 2006)

slapped.i like theater

next poster watches Dr.Phil 
Ceres


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jan 8, 2006)

saved darnit!

Next poster eats pickels with cheese dip


----------



## MellieD (Jan 8, 2006)

Slapped. Ummm...ew?

Next poster drives an SUV


----------



## Ryan (Jan 8, 2006)

Slapped...but close, since I'm actually considering buying an SUV that one of my coworkers is selling.

The next poster likes vanilla ice cream better than chocolate ice cream.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jan 8, 2006)

saved again! the next poster is a lil bit kinky


----------



## Ryan (Jan 8, 2006)

Saved.

The next poster likes Mexican food better than Chinese food.


----------



## dragorat (Jan 8, 2006)

Slapped.Don't like either...lol
Next poster is only child!


----------



## ValentineBBW (Jan 8, 2006)

Slapped. 

Next poster just finished brunch.


----------



## Ceres (Jan 8, 2006)

slapped!i just have coffee a lunch and i just eat supper!!!
next poster wants to have a harem of BBWs..lol
Ceres


----------



## gothowl (Jan 8, 2006)

Saved:eat2: 
you got me it's my dream:wubu: 
next poster 
loves to eat:eat1:


----------



## BellyQueen (Jan 8, 2006)

Saved. I love to eat especially chocolate. Next poster loves to have their belly rubbed:smitten:


----------



## ataraxia (Jan 8, 2006)

Slapped. My leg would wiggle like a dog's.

Next poster likes that hammer thing that Gallegher had.


----------



## Ceres (Jan 8, 2006)

slapped!i absolutely have no clue what you are talking about..the WHAT?of WHO???lol
next poster has at least a 46 D chest
Ceres


----------



## dreamer72fem (Jan 8, 2006)

saved.
The next poster sleeps with a stuffed animal


----------



## ValentineBBW (Jan 8, 2006)

Slapped.

Next poster loves cheetos.


----------



## Ceres (Jan 8, 2006)

slapped!i hate cheetos and crunchy stuff in general!
next poster own underwears with hearts on it!Ceres


----------



## dreamer72fem (Jan 8, 2006)

Slapped.
The next poster got drunk on new years.


----------



## BBWMoon (Jan 8, 2006)

Slapped. Didn't really celebrate at all this year.

Next Poster goes to BBW dances!


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Jan 8, 2006)

Slapped! Do not drink!

Next poster had at least one Christmas ornament destroyed (chewed to an early grave) by a furry child this Christmas!


----------



## Ceres (Jan 8, 2006)

Saved! they broke 2-3 ornments...i broke 1 too...do i count?
next poster sent to hell a friend cause he/she said to lose weight!!!!
Ceres


----------



## bigcutiekaroline (Jan 8, 2006)

Ceres said:


> Saved! they broke 2-3 ornments...i broke 1 too...do i count?
> next poster sent to hell a friend cause he/she said to lose weight!!!!
> Ceres


slapped- to each their own...
next poster likes to walk in the rain barefoot


----------



## ValentineBBW (Jan 8, 2006)

Saved.

Next poster is currently getting snow in their area


----------



## bigdog (Jan 8, 2006)

Slapped. Too warm in Mississippi for snow right now. 

Next poster is enjoying a good book.


----------



## EvilPrincess (Jan 8, 2006)

Slapped-
Reading one but "good" is not the way to describe it sigh  

Next poster 

Has dial up internet access


----------



## ataraxia (Jan 8, 2006)

Slapped. Had cable for 5 years now.

Next poster knows what a kumquat is (without looking it up).


----------



## Carrie (Jan 8, 2006)

Saved!

Next poster has a completely unreasonable hatred of mimes.


----------



## Ceres (Jan 8, 2006)

slapped!
next poster loves teddy bears and stuffed animals
ceres


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Jan 9, 2006)

Slapped.. I liked stuffed animals and Teddy Bears when I was 10... now they're clutter.

The next poster is watching or listening to the Samuel Alito nomination hearing for Supreme Court right now.


----------



## Jay West Coast (Jan 9, 2006)

Saved. I'm a sucker for current events and the future of our country.

The below poster has imagined what it would be like if _they_ were president someday.


----------



## abluesman (Jan 9, 2006)

Slapped. Have enough to worry about now. Don't need the entire free world looking to me for answers.

Next poster hates country music.


----------



## Ceres (Jan 9, 2006)

saved!i do hate it!!!1
Next poster believe in reincarnation
Ceres


----------



## Aliena (Jan 9, 2006)

Saved, I have often ponder the plights of reincarnation. 

The next poster has eaten a bug and liked it.


----------



## Ryan (Jan 9, 2006)

Slapped.

The next poster is ticklish on his or her feet.


----------



## ValentineBBW (Jan 9, 2006)

Saved.

The next poster gives good back rubs.


----------



## Ryan (Jan 9, 2006)

Saved.

The next poster likes horror movies.


----------



## Aliena (Jan 9, 2006)

Slapped! 

The next poster likes hairy, HAIRY people!


----------



## ValentineBBW (Jan 9, 2006)

Slapped!

The next poster IS a hairy person


----------



## ConnieLynn (Jan 9, 2006)

Slapped! Next poster has red painted toe nails


----------



## EvilPrincess (Jan 9, 2006)

Saved- the little piggies are tipped in red 

The next poster....
Colors their hair!


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Jan 9, 2006)

EvilPrincess said:


> Saved- the little piggies are tipped in red
> 
> The next poster....
> Colors their hair!



Guilty... ermm.... saved. 

The next poster wishes he (or she) had hair to color.


----------



## BBW Betty (Jan 9, 2006)

Slapped--mine is so thick, I can't stand to let it grow out--gets too warm.

The next poster sings in the shower.


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 9, 2006)

Saved. *lol*

next poster loves his/her job?


----------



## Ceres (Jan 9, 2006)

slapped!i am unemployed at the moment!
next poster at least once dreamed to be in a orgy..lol
Ceres


----------



## Thrifty McGriff (Jan 9, 2006)

Slapped.

Next poster is a proud, self-proclaimed geek.


----------



## Carrie (Jan 9, 2006)

Slapped! But I :smitten: geeks, does that count? 

Next poster had a Welcome Back, Kotter lunchbox in grade school.


----------



## Thrifty McGriff (Jan 9, 2006)

Carrie said:


> Slapped! But I :smitten: geeks, does that count?



Works for me since I'm a geek.  

Slapped.

Next poster lives outside of the United States.


----------



## Carrie (Jan 9, 2006)

Thrifty McGriff said:


> Works for me since I'm a geek.



Woohoo! Pardon me while I leer.  


Oh, and slapped. 

Next poster fantasizes about bursting out of a giant birthday cake, scantily clad.


----------



## Ceres (Jan 9, 2006)

saved!i am in canada
the next poster had at least 1 collectible with KISS!!Ceres


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 9, 2006)

slapped!

*but earlier I played some Tony Hawk Underground with the kids here in the house and the neighbors kids....and I had the cheat codes...so I was playing the game as Gene Simmons. hehehehe

Next poster *passes gas loudly* and doesn't apologize for it either.


----------



## ataraxia (Jan 9, 2006)

Ceres said:


> saved!i am in canada
> the next poster had at least 1 collectible with KISS!!Ceres


Slapped. I only like European metal. (Well, except for Kamelot.)

Next poster replies "slapped" to this paradoxical post.


----------



## Aliena (Jan 9, 2006)

Save; I would've wrote slapped!!

Next poster finds themselves looking in the night sky for UFO's!:shocked:


----------



## Ceres (Jan 9, 2006)

saved!
next poster hates dresses with huge floral pattern!ceres


----------



## ataraxia (Jan 9, 2006)

Aliena said:


> Save; I would've wrote slapped!!


Not bad... When I pulled this one elsewhere I got this response:


> Tricky tricky... SLAVED!!!!


----------



## EvilPrincess (Jan 9, 2006)

SLAPPED! Nothing beats a big floral pattern! 

Next poster has more than 100 posts


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Jan 9, 2006)

C'est moi! (Saved)

The next poster has never inhaled...


----------



## Aliena (Jan 9, 2006)

Saved...or slap, depending on the item in question! 

Next poster thinks they were abducted by aliens!


----------



## EvilPrincess (Jan 9, 2006)

Slapped....*pouts* I never get to go anywhere! 

The next poster has tried to get on a reality show!


----------



## Aliena (Jan 9, 2006)

Saved, if you count Family Feud!!

Next poster believes the headlines in the supermarket stands, "I gave birth to an alien baby!"


----------



## Ceres (Jan 9, 2006)

slapped!i call it the "bull sh** news paper!!!lol*
next poster hate when someone tells him/her"why don't you wear blue or black?it makes you look thinner"!Ceres


----------



## Aliena (Jan 9, 2006)

Ceres said:


> slapped!i call it the "bull sh** news paper!!!lol*
> next poster hate when someone tells him/her"why don't you wear blue or black?it makes you look thinner"!Ceres



Slap, I agree that blue and black are slimming, so I most likely would be the one saying it to myself!

Next poster believes the government knows more than they're telling about _Project Blue Book_.


----------



## Ryan (Jan 10, 2006)

Saved.

The next poster correctly believes that John Wayne is the greatest actor ever.


----------



## Aliena (Jan 10, 2006)

Ryan said:


> Saved.
> 
> The next poster correctly believes that John Wayne is the greatest actor ever.




Slap!! Sorry, just can't say that! 

Next poster thinks that Elvis Pressley was an alien and didn't die, but really went home!


----------



## T'Rina / MsXXL (Jan 10, 2006)

Aliena said:


> Slap!! Sorry, just can't say that!
> 
> Next poster thinks that Elvis Pressley was an alien and didn't die, but really went home!




SAVED and SLAPPED

Everyone knows Elvis was an Alien and is right now working for the FBI

*The next poster eats small spiders for lunch*


----------



## BBW Betty (Jan 10, 2006)

Slapped! Ewwwww! 

The next poster dances naked with his or her pets.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Jan 10, 2006)

Half saved/half slapped... I've danced nearly naked in the presence of my dog and cat on many occasions.


The next poster remembers the TV program "Dance Fever" with Denny Terio and/or dreamed of being a Solid Gold dancer.


----------



## Carrie (Jan 10, 2006)

ThatFatGirl said:


> Half saved/half slapped... I've danced nearly naked in the presence of my dog and cat on many occasions.
> 
> 
> The next poster remembers the TV program "Dance Fever" with Denny Terio and/or dreamed of being a Solid Gold dancer.



Saved! Denny Terio and "Motion"! Yes, I loved them and wanted to be one of them. And I loved how Darcel shook her booty on Solid Gold.  

Next poster frequently quotes from the movie "Real Genius".


----------



## Ceres (Jan 10, 2006)

slapped!
next poster like to sleep in the nude...i do
ceres


----------



## Aliena (Jan 10, 2006)

Ceres said:


> slapped!
> next poster like to sleep in the nude...i do
> ceres




Slapped! I like sleeping in my hubbys boxers! 

Next poster didn't get the message in _Dune_...


----------



## The Kangaroo (Jan 10, 2006)

Slapped. Seeing Sting in his blue underware was too much.

Next poster liked the Sir Mix-a-Lot rap that begins "I like big butts and I cannot lie" until he mentioned liking "big butts and a small waist" and then he/she thought "now wait a minute..."


----------



## Ceres (Jan 10, 2006)

slapped!i dont know the song at all
next poster loves BBQ!Ceres


----------



## The Kangaroo (Jan 10, 2006)

Saved.

Next poster likes the song "Big Fat Mamas are Back in Style Again" by Buster Poindexter.


----------



## dreamer72fem (Jan 10, 2006)

Saved....come on...who doesnt like bbq.
The next poster has been skinny dipping.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Jan 10, 2006)

Slapped (Buster Poindexter - never heard the song) and slapped (never skinny dipped - but I'd love to with a certain someone someday).

The next poster has sung Whitney's "I believe the children are our future.. " song in hearing range of at least one other human.


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 10, 2006)

Saved. *I know, I know...i am a guy*

Next Poster knows how to dance really well.


----------



## ValentineBBW (Jan 10, 2006)

Slapped -- oh my goodness slapped.

The next poster plays a musical instrument.


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 10, 2006)

Saved.

Next poster can type without looking at the letters on the keyboard.


----------



## ValentineBBW (Jan 10, 2006)

Saved. LOL (as long as no one is watching me)

The next poster had soup for supper.


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 10, 2006)

Slapped. 

Next poster failed several times before they got their driver's license.


----------



## T'Rina / MsXXL (Jan 10, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> Slapped.
> 
> Next poster failed several times before they got their driver's license.




SLAPPED

I got my driver license on the first try with a 97 (they get pissed if you forget where the parking break is and open the hood)

The next poster lost their virginity after they were 25


----------



## Ceres (Jan 10, 2006)

slapped! i was 21..but married...i divorced him...now married with a super wonderful guy
next poster likes pink underwears!Ceres


----------



## EvilPrincess (Jan 10, 2006)

Saved ..saved ...saved..saved... I have a thing for pink... last pink pair I bought has "love is in the air" all in dark pink on a light pink background OK TMI 

Next Poster 

Does not wear underwear

:shocked:


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 10, 2006)

Slapped.

Next poster writes poetry.


----------



## ConnieLynn (Jan 11, 2006)

Slapped... damn I wanted the no underwear one

Next poster has been sitting on their butt in front of the computer for at least an hour


----------



## Ryan (Jan 11, 2006)

Saved...and I sat in front of a computer for eight hours at work. No wonder I get headaches all the time.

The next poster has brown hair.


----------



## Aliena (Jan 11, 2006)

Slapped! I have burgandy hair with a touch of gray or even painted gray if I let the dye run longer than the usual six weeks!  

Next poster is a Trekki!


----------



## Angel (Jan 11, 2006)

Aliena said:


> Next poster is a Trekki!



Slapped.

The next poster wants to be squashed by a SSBBW!


----------



## BBW Betty (Jan 11, 2006)

Slapped. I'm a BBW who occasionally squashes her husband.

The next poster has never got a speeding ticket.


----------



## dreamer72fem (Jan 11, 2006)

Slapped.
The next poster owns a piece of leather clothing.


----------



## Angel (Jan 11, 2006)

dreamer72fem said:


> Slapped.
> The next poster owns a piece of leather clothing.



Saved! *wicked grin*  

The next poster aspires to be a Toil Girl.


----------



## ConnieLynn (Jan 11, 2006)

Saved!

The next poster likes their bottom spanked ~evil grin~


----------



## Carrie (Jan 11, 2006)

Erm....saved. 


Next poster eats peanut butter from the jar.


----------



## Angel (Jan 11, 2006)

Carrie said:


> Next poster eats peanut butter from the jar.



Saved. *giggles* Only 'cause I'm the only one here who eats MY yummy peanut butter!

The next poster has fantasies about a certain young man who was only wearing a green towel! 

Oh, I dread the paybacks!


----------



## Ceres (Jan 11, 2006)

saved!i wish i could be a toil girl:wubu: 

next poster right now would like some chocolate pudding with whipped cream....i just ate itCeres


----------



## Aliena (Jan 11, 2006)

Saved, would love some pudding and whippercreamer!!! 

Next poster wants to get his/her hands on one of those tickets into space!


----------



## ConnieLynn (Jan 12, 2006)

Slapped. I'm spacey enough

Next poster would be in bed now if they had someone to cuddle.


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Jan 12, 2006)

saved!

soon tho


sooooon


the next person will slap!


----------



## Aliena (Jan 12, 2006)

LarryTheShiveringChipmunk said:


> saved!
> 
> soon tho
> 
> ...



Saved!!! Soooooo unpredictable!! :eat2: 

Next poster owns a bobblehead.


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Jan 12, 2006)

Saved

but wait you didnt slap so you couldnt save so AIEEEE



The next poster wants to punt the chippy!


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 12, 2006)

Slapped. 

Next poster watches Nanny911 on television?


----------



## Aliena (Jan 12, 2006)

LarryTheShiveringChipmunk said:


> Saved
> 
> but wait you didnt slap so you couldnt save so AIEEEE
> 
> ...



I think I will answer slap! I think we'd like to keep chippy around. Somehow, I think I don't know what is meant by chippy, I hope it means the chipmunk or chippy's as in chocolate chip cookies. I certainly hope it doesn't mean chip as in chip from a cow! EEEEEEeeeeeeeeWWWWWWW!!!

Next poster owns more than 40 DVD's!


----------



## Aliena (Jan 12, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> Slapped.
> 
> Next poster watches Nanny911 on television?


]


You keep beating me to the punch!!! LoL:eat2: 

Slapped, BIG TIME!! If you can't handle your own children, then that says a lot about the kind of person you are!! 

Next poster wishes they could meet Paris Hilton so they could spill ketchup on her new dress.


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 12, 2006)

Slapped.

Next poster loves horror movies.


----------



## Aliena (Jan 12, 2006)

Slapped! I like Sci-Fi thrillers and murder mystery thrillers. 

Next poster went to the prom with their sibling.


----------



## Totmacher (Jan 12, 2006)

Slapped! 

Next poster is over thirty.


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Jan 12, 2006)

slapped!

next poster likes hot wings


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 12, 2006)

Saved.

Next poster likes to watch Chip and Dale Rescue Rangers.


----------



## Angel (Jan 12, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> Next poster likes to watch Chip and Dale Rescue Rangers.



Slapped. Now if you would have mentioned The Chippendales! :eat2: 

The next poster has insomnia.


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 12, 2006)

Saved. just tonight it seems, though  *I knew somebody was going to ask that*

I am sorta clairvoyant, once in a while.

Next poster mixes their soda pop with other soda pop.


----------



## BBW Betty (Jan 12, 2006)

Slapped. I mix some sodas (say "pop", will you?) with juice, though.

The next poster has false teeth.


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 12, 2006)

Slapped.

Next poster eats cereal for breakfast.


----------



## Emma (Jan 12, 2006)

Saved

The next poster sleeps naked.


----------



## BBW Betty (Jan 12, 2006)

Saved.

The next poster needs a night light.


----------



## Emma (Jan 12, 2006)

saved LOL

Next poster hasn't cut his/her toenails in a month.


----------



## BBW Betty (Jan 12, 2006)

Saved--mine grow pretty slowly.

Next poster ate dog food as a child.


----------



## Emma (Jan 12, 2006)

Slapped. (it was catfood)

Next poster has eaten out of a bin.


----------



## ConnieLynn (Jan 12, 2006)

Slapped. What is a bin? A trash container? I love the Sex in the City episode where the gal eats a whole chocolate cake even after she has thrown it in the trash to avoid it

Next poster wears glasses.


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 12, 2006)

Slapped.

Next poster once learned how to breakdance or can still breakdance.


----------



## abluesman (Jan 12, 2006)

Slapped.

Next poster loves licorice.


----------



## Emma (Jan 12, 2006)

Slapped.

The next poster wants to slap my ass!


----------



## chocolate desire (Jan 12, 2006)

Slapped.
The next poster bites their nails.


----------



## Emma (Jan 12, 2006)

chocolate desire said:


> Slapped.


 ha ha you slapped my ass

Saved

The next poster uses the internet for more than 6 hours a day.


----------



## chocolate desire (Jan 12, 2006)

You was suppose to say Harder lol.
Saved..I am addicted.
Next person has a bad hair day 4 out of 7 days.


----------



## abluesman (Jan 12, 2006)

Slapped. NEVER have a bad hair day. NO HAIR... LOL.

Next poster gets up before dawn each day.


----------



## Emma (Jan 12, 2006)

Slapped.

I'm rarely in bed before dawn. lol

Next poster loves lost.


----------



## dreamer72fem (Jan 12, 2006)

Saved...I admit I am a Lost fan.
The next poster bought a New Kids On The Block tape.


----------



## abluesman (Jan 12, 2006)

SLAPPED !!!!!

Next poster doesn't eat red meat.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Jan 12, 2006)

abluesman said:


> SLAPPED !!!!!
> 
> Next poster doesn't eat red meat.



Slapped. 

Next poster has a weak bladder.


----------



## Ceres (Jan 12, 2006)

saved..unfortunately....after the accident i had 24 years ago i need to go pee every 2 hours...oh...too much information for you?lol

next poster smokes the pipe...any kind....lol


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Jan 12, 2006)

Slapped: No smoking of any sort here.

The next poster would order a martini over a beer.


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 12, 2006)

Saved. (I prefer Long Island Iced Tea, though)

Next poster checks the eggs at the grocery store before making the purchase.


----------



## JoyJoy (Jan 12, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> Saved. (I prefer Long Island Iced Tea, though)
> 
> Next poster checks the eggs at the grocery store before making the purchase.



Saved...I don't like getting less than I pay for, but..who does? 

Next poster is allergic to strawberries.


----------



## Emma (Jan 12, 2006)

Slapped.

Next poster doesn't like vodka.


----------



## Aliena (Jan 12, 2006)

CurvyEm said:


> Slapped.
> 
> Next poster doesn't like vodka.



Slapped! I love vodka, especially when they're making appletinis!!:wubu: 

Next poster prefers lacy panties to granny drawers!!!


----------



## Ceres (Jan 13, 2006)

saved!
next poster wore at least once boxers!Ceres


----------



## TraciJo67 (Jan 13, 2006)

Ceres said:


> saved!
> next poster wore at least once boxers!Ceres



Saved!

Next poster has acrylic nails.


----------



## Ryan (Jan 13, 2006)

Slapped.

The next poster likes the movie _The Boondock Saints_.


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 13, 2006)

Slapped. *never heard of it?* What is it about?

Next poster is a safe driver.


----------



## Ryan (Jan 13, 2006)

Saved? I think.

The next poster has been ticketed for some sort of traffic violation in the last two years.

PS: The Boondock Saints


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 13, 2006)

Saved.

Next poster can do voice imitations (and if you do..will you say who you can imitate....please?)


----------



## Ryan (Jan 13, 2006)

Slapped.

The next poster thinks this is funny.


----------



## Aliena (Jan 13, 2006)

Ryan said:


> Slapped.
> 
> The next poster thinks this is funny.



A link that doesn't go anywhere, but I keep clicking on it hoping it does! Saved; it's hilarious!!:eat2: 

Next poster thinks there is a conspiracy behind JFK's assasination.


----------



## Ryan (Jan 13, 2006)

Saved. 

The next poster wears glasses or contact lenses.


----------



## BBW Betty (Jan 13, 2006)

Saved.

The next poster has to hunt and peck to type.


----------



## dreamer72fem (Jan 13, 2006)

Slapped
The next poster has a cute nickname.


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 13, 2006)

Slapped. I don't really have much of a nickname. (My name is Jeffrey and nickname is Jeff...yet I go by Jeff)

Actually when I was younger, my Dad gave me the option of being called Jeffrey or Jeff. I didn't know what to pick, yet I decided to be called Jeff.
Still, I have been called Jeffrey or Jeff all of my life. My Mom has called me Jeff for most of my life though. *lol* (ok that was way too much writing)

Next poster likes to be romantic? *be honest now!*


----------



## Angel (Jan 13, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> Next poster likes to be romantic? *be honest now!*


 
Saved. :wubu: 

The next poster is a chocoholic. :eat2:


----------



## T'Rina / MsXXL (Jan 13, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> Next poster likes to be romantic? *be honest now!*




SAVED

Of course I do now if someone just wanted to be romantic with me... _who is over 21 and lives near me that is._


The next poster is a guy over 21 and lives near boise Id.....


----------



## Thrifty McGriff (Jan 13, 2006)

Slapped. Sorry T'Rina, 20 in Niagara Falls, Ontario.  

Next poster is a 20(ish) year old girl near Niagara Falls.


----------



## dreamer72fem (Jan 13, 2006)

Slapped....33 in michigan here
Next poster is single and looking.


----------



## Ryan (Jan 14, 2006)

Saved.

The next poster cracks his or her knuckles on a regular basis.


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 14, 2006)

Slapped.

Next poster has been clumbsy recently.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Jan 14, 2006)

Saved... I walked into a soda machine and got a nasty bruise on my arm (only _I_ could walk into a soda machine).

The next poster plans on sleeping in Saturday morning


----------



## T'Rina / MsXXL (Jan 14, 2006)

ThatFatGirl said:


> The next poster plans on sleeping in Saturday morning




SAVED

I work nights I always sleep in


The next poster is a vegitarian


----------



## Ryan (Jan 14, 2006)

Slapped. I hate most vegetables, although I eat them for health reasons.

The next person puts ranch dressing on food other than salad.


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 14, 2006)

Saved.

Next poster enjoys classical music.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Jan 14, 2006)

Saved.. kinda. I own no classical music, but enjoy it when I hear it played by others.

The next poster is wondering why the hell they aren't in bed asleep right now.


----------



## Angel (Jan 14, 2006)

ThatFatGirl said:


> Saved.. kinda. I own no classical music, but enjoy it when I hear it played by others.
> 
> The next poster is wondering why the hell they aren't in bed asleep right now.



Saved...lol

The next poster is head over heels in love with someone they met through Dimensions. :wubu:


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Jan 14, 2006)

MEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!! Saved.. :smitten: 

The next poster has a hot date Saturday night


----------



## T'Rina / MsXXL (Jan 14, 2006)

ThatFatGirl said:


> MEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!! Saved.. :smitten:
> 
> The next poster has a hot date Saturday night




SLAPPED

I WISH...

**********
The next poster went dancing this week

**************


----------



## BBW Betty (Jan 14, 2006)

Slapped. There just aren't the types of dances I like much anymore.

The next poster gets nightmares from scary movies.


----------



## MissToodles (Jan 14, 2006)

Slapped.

The next person takes packets of mustard/ketchup/sugar from restaurants and fast food establishments.


----------



## T'Rina / MsXXL (Jan 14, 2006)

MissToodles said:


> Slapped.
> 
> The next person takes packets of mustard/ketchup/sugar from restaurants and fast food establishments.




SAVED ... sort of
I take packets of SPLENDA and always get extra of hot sauce


*******
The next poster is wearing red fingernail polish

******


----------



## dreamer72fem (Jan 14, 2006)

Slapped.

The next poster has been in a car accident.


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 14, 2006)

Saved.

Next poster gets interrupted by kids at the computer all the time.


----------



## dreamer72fem (Jan 14, 2006)

Slapped...no kids pester me..but I get another kind of pest when I am at the computer.
The next poster has a pierced tongue. 

View attachment culredup2.jpg


----------



## ValentineBBW (Jan 14, 2006)

Slapped.


The next poster has a tattoo


----------



## I need socks (Jan 14, 2006)

Saved.

The next poster baked something sweet today.


----------



## ValentineBBW (Jan 14, 2006)

Slapped. But it sounds like a good idea, I should have.


The next poster went shopping today.


----------



## EvilPrincess (Jan 14, 2006)

Saved- more than that I went BUYING! Anyone need a snowman cookie jar (or two)?


The Next Poster-

Reads their horoscope everyday


----------



## JoyJoy (Jan 14, 2006)

Slapped...I read it, but only maybe once a week. 

THe next poster is a fan of Pauly Shore


----------



## dreamer72fem (Jan 14, 2006)

Saved.....he is an odd fella. Went to see him at a small comedy club and was real cool. 
The next poster has been on a cruise.


----------



## ValentineBBW (Jan 14, 2006)

Slapped. I'd like to go on a cruise tho.

Next poster was on an airplane within the past 4 weeks.


----------



## EvilPrincess (Jan 14, 2006)

Saved -- Yesterday as a matter of fact. It is good to be home  


The next poster HATES the latest Fantom of the Opera Movie!

(I wish a giant seamonster had eaten the entire cast during the underground water sceen *sighs* I just don't like it)


----------



## T'Rina / MsXXL (Jan 14, 2006)

EvilPrincess said:


> Saved -- Yesterday as a matter of fact. It is good to be home
> 
> 
> The next poster HATES the latest Fantom of the Opera Movie!
> ...



SLAPPED
I haven't seen it sorry, I perfer to see Musicals on stage


*****
The next poster has been to see a live musical in the last year
****


----------



## Thrifty McGriff (Jan 14, 2006)

Slapped.

The next poster has been slapped.

Yeah, I'm the epitome of originality.


----------



## Aliena (Jan 14, 2006)

Thrifty McGriff said:


> Slapped.
> 
> The next poster has been slapped.
> 
> Yeah, I'm the epitome of originality.



Saved!! I have been slapped!

Next poster has watched the 'Rocky Horror Picture Show' in drag, at the theater with their friends!!


----------



## Jamgrrrl (Jan 15, 2006)

SLAPPED!

The next poster: *has watched The Rocky Horror Picture Show more than 10 times*... like you're under sedation, let's do the time warp... again.


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 15, 2006)

slapped.

next poster likes to play scattergories.


----------



## Aliena (Jan 15, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> slapped.
> 
> next poster likes to play scattergories.




Ohhhh yes, Scattergories is a fun game!! Although, I don't get to play it as much as I used to.  

Next poster has a security blanket!! (or a security something)


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 15, 2006)

Saved. Both the guitar and amplifier (my wife brought a guitar all the way from Minnesota to North Carolina when she flew on an airplane to come and see me.) I play the guitar to relax and sometimes relieve insomnia. *lol* The amplifier has been both my Mom's and Dad's long ago. I have used it ever since I first learned how to do anything musically.

By the way, this phrase was coined in the Peanuts comic strip created by Charles M. Schulz, who gave such a blanket to his character Linus van Pelt.

Next poster has climbed a sand dune.


----------



## T'Rina / MsXXL (Jan 15, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> Next poster has climbed a sand dune.



SAVED
A long long time ago, I live in Idaho where we have the highest sand dune in North America, people surf it with snow boards.


****
The next poster went out Saturday night
****


----------



## BBW Betty (Jan 15, 2006)

Slapped-sometimes staying home can be much more fun.  

The next poster is wearing red.


----------



## T'Rina / MsXXL (Jan 15, 2006)

BBW Betty said:


> The next poster is wearing red.



SAVED
Only on my fingernails


The next poster also wonders why the GIECO Gecko on TV now has an English Accent


----------



## Donna (Jan 15, 2006)

Slapped.....I hate that little freak, he gives me the creeps (along with the Burger King and Jarod from Subway.)

The next poster loves 80's style glam/metal/rock.


----------



## Thrifty McGriff (Jan 15, 2006)

Saved. Metallica, Guns N' Roses, blah blah blah.

Next poster likes or at least has heard of System of a Down.


----------



## T'Rina / MsXXL (Jan 15, 2006)

Donnaalicious said:


> Slapped.....I hate that little freak, he gives me the creeps (along with the Burger King and Jarod from Subway.)
> 
> The next poster loves 80's style glam/metal/rock.




SLAPPED it is only the odd song that will get me singing


((Hey you have to admit it is weird they choise an english accent and talk about pie and chips for goodness sake))

UMMM OK

The next poster knows who the band H.I.M. is


----------



## T'Rina / MsXXL (Jan 15, 2006)

Thrifty McGriff said:


> Saved. Metallica, Guns N' Roses, blah blah blah.
> 
> Next poster likes or at least has heard of System of a Down.




SAVED
I have them on my Launchcast station along with a lot of goth music and chris Isaak... weird combo I know


Next poster had at least one drink of booze this weekend


----------



## EvilPrincess (Jan 15, 2006)

Slapped  


Next Poster 

Has been to a Barry Manilow concert!


----------



## T'Rina / MsXXL (Jan 15, 2006)

EvilPrincess said:


> Slapped
> 
> 
> Next Poster
> ...




SAVED I saw him in concert when I was 12

The next poster has eaten chinese food this week


----------



## ValentineBBW (Jan 15, 2006)

Slapped.

The next poster eats pizza at least once a week.


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Jan 15, 2006)

Saved!

I just had 1 1/2  my 21/2 and 3 1/2 ones this weekend thus far


Next person wants to rub the chippygut!


----------



## chocolate desire (Jan 15, 2006)

Saved!!.
Next person snores loud enough to wake themselves up.


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 15, 2006)

Slapped (I don't snore)

Next poster lost and found something today.


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 15, 2006)

T'Rina / MsXXL said:


> SAVED
> A long long time ago, I live in Idaho where we have the highest sand dune in North America, people surf it with snow boards.
> 
> 
> ...



I climbed the sand dunes in Colorado with my Grandpa years ago. It was a beautiful view once we reached the top. Then we ran down the sand dunes...he taught me how. Just lean back and take big strides and run or prance *sorta*


----------



## T'Rina / MsXXL (Jan 15, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> Slapped (I don't snore)
> 
> Next poster lost and found something today.




Slapped
I haven't been awake enough today to loose or find anything


The next poster also has Seasonal Affective Disorder and sleeps winter away


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 15, 2006)

Slapped (S.A.D. <----never heard of such a thing)

Next poster went out to eat today.

by the way <----today I lost my digital camera and then found it. *phew*
oh yeah and today one of the kids spilled water on the mouse...and the mouse stopped working...i am using one of the ouses from an older computer...possibly 1995 or so. *hehehe*

It works good.


----------



## Jamgrrrl (Jan 16, 2006)

SLAPPED - I wish I went out to eat today. UGH

NEXT POSTER: has a secret love

Hey, I think I have S.A.D. Envy... I wish I could sleep winter away.


----------



## Aliena (Jan 16, 2006)

Jamgrrrl said:


> SLAPPED - I wish I went out to eat today. UGH
> 
> NEXT POSTER: has a secret love
> 
> Hey, I think I have S.A.D. Envy... I wish I could sleep winter away.




Save!! I have a secret love for cheese!!! :eat2: 


Next poster used to dress up in a sheet from their mama's linen and pretend to be a super hero!!


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 16, 2006)

*lol* Saved. (when I was soooo very young)

Next poster cannot stand shopping at Wal-mart.


----------



## BBW Betty (Jan 16, 2006)

Slapped--it's kind of a love/hate thing really. I go there for certain items, but try to do my main shopping elsewhere.

The next poster has cold hands.


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 16, 2006)

Saved.

Next poster likes to go bowling.


----------



## BBW Betty (Jan 16, 2006)

Saved--or at least I used to. Don't get much chance anymore.

The next poster likes ice fishing.


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 16, 2006)

Slapped. (I haven't tried it yet)

Next poster knows what an okapi is.


----------



## T'Rina / MsXXL (Jan 16, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> Slapped. (I haven't tried it yet)
> 
> Next poster knows what an okapi is.




SAVED You mean the giraffe/zebra looking thing?


The next poster has cryons at home


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 16, 2006)

Saved. *i guess?¿?* aren't cryons french for crayons?


Next poster plays practical jokes on people.


----------



## T'Rina / MsXXL (Jan 16, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> Saved. *i guess?¿?* aren't cryons french for crayons?
> 
> 
> Next poster plays practical jokes on people.




SLAPPED I just dont see the humor in it

((cryons is T'Rina for Crayons))

The next poster has two or more cats


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Jan 16, 2006)

Slapped. I would LOVE to have two or more cats, but my kitty is completely anti-feline. She cannot stand other cats and turns into an evil little beast around them, dogs on the other hand, she could care less about. I could have a house full of them and she wouldn't be phased. Someday when Lucy is gone, I will adopt two kittens or perhaps two older cats who've lived together before and need a new home. Lucy was four when I adopted her and I have to admit, I really want to experience kittens again.

Next poster has today off work and is doing absolutely nothing productive (yay for you!).


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Jan 16, 2006)

Saved!

This weekend I've done nothing but typical chores  Finally a few days off from the website. Got my AA tonight with Grandpa and until then just gonna fold laundry and stuff...so when Iget back I'm gonna get some Jack in the Box and sit on the bed and watch my Thin Man DVD set 

Tomorrow I bust a gut working on the car sale and the website again WHEEE


Next poster is a MST3K fan.


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Jan 16, 2006)

ThatFatGirl said:


> Next poster has today off work and is doing absolutely nothing productive (yay for you!).


Saved. Unless you count eating pound cake, talking on the phone, and watching a documentary on The Runaways being productive. It's cold outside. I'm staying in.

Next poster, ummmm...... is almost out of toilet paper.

(Ooop. Edited to say I'm an MST3K fan, too. A lazy one today.)


----------



## TraciJo67 (Jan 16, 2006)

dreamer72fem said:


> Slapped....33 in michigan here
> Next poster is single and looking.



Slapped.

Next poster sleeps curled up in the fetal position.


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 16, 2006)

Slapped. 

Next poster is either wearing perfume or cologne right now.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Jan 16, 2006)

Slapped. No perfume, no make-up, no deodorant even.. though I did shower, so at least I'm clean.

I'm off today!

The next poster is planning on watching the Golden Globe awards tonight


----------



## BBW Betty (Jan 16, 2006)

Slapped. I avoid any and all awards shows.

The next poster broke at least one bone as a child.


----------



## EvilPrincess (Jan 16, 2006)

BBW Betty said:


> The next poster broke at least one bone as a child.


 
Slapped- broken bone free- I wasn't very adventurous. 


The next poster played a musical instrument in High School.


----------



## BBW Betty (Jan 16, 2006)

Slapped--unless you count my voice. Was in the choir all four years.

The next poster enjoys historical re-enactments of the Civil War.


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 16, 2006)

Saved all 3! hahaha

I broke my arm when I was a teenager from a skateboarding accident

I played acoustic/electric or just electric guitar in my Senior year of high school in a class called "Strings" 

I have only seen history re-enactments on television or seen story-tellers talk about the history of wars them when I traveled with my family.

Next poster loves to read.


----------



## T'Rina / MsXXL (Jan 17, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> Next poster loves to read.


 

SAVED 
I am a voracious reader 


The next player has played some kind of role playing game ala D&D


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 17, 2006)

Slapped.

Next poster has played charades.


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Jan 17, 2006)

slapped


The next person has met the Chippy in person.


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 17, 2006)

Slapped.

Next poster enjoys music trivia.


----------



## BBW Betty (Jan 17, 2006)

both Saved and Slapped. I enjoy all trivia, but am not knowledgeable enough in music trivia to win--and I get competitive when I play a game.

The next poster has survived subway systems in at least one big city.


----------



## MissToodles (Jan 17, 2006)

Saved- I lived in new york all my life.

The next poster never wears underwear


----------



## TraciJo67 (Jan 17, 2006)

MissToodles said:


> Saved- I lived in new york all my life.
> 
> The next poster never wears underwear



Very definitively slapped  

The next poster lost his/her virginity to the person he/she married.


----------



## Ceres (Jan 17, 2006)

saved!yup yup...i am rare breed...lol
next poster has a weird hobby!ceres


----------



## BBW Betty (Jan 17, 2006)

Ceres--not so weird as you think. There are more of us around than people realize. We're just not so vocal as many others.

As for your post--slapped. I don't think my hobbies are weird, just old-fashioned. I quilt, cook, read, embroider.

The next poster likes to sing in a karaoke bar.


----------



## T'Rina / MsXXL (Jan 17, 2006)

BBW Betty said:


> The next poster likes to sing in a karaoke bar.



SLAPPED
I have done it twice and I suck rocks


The next poster has seen Disney's Chicken Little


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 17, 2006)

Saved/Slapped *seen only a little bit of it. (I didn't watch it all the way through.)

Next poster also ate spaghetti for supper.


----------



## ataraxia (Jan 17, 2006)

Slapped, pizza for supper here.

Next poster wishes _they_ had thought of this thread.


----------



## Ryan (Jan 17, 2006)

Slapped. I like this thread, but not to the point of being envious.

The next poster has blue eyes.


----------



## T'Rina / MsXXL (Jan 17, 2006)

Ryan said:


> Slapped. I like this thread, but not to the point of being envious.
> 
> The next poster has blue eyes.




SLAPPED
My eyes are Dark brown almost black






The next poster has made Tamales before


----------



## Ryan (Jan 17, 2006)

If you mean "made" as in preparing the whole thing myself; slapped. If you mean "made" is in cooking tamales that came in a can; saved.

The next poster likes the band Love And Rockets.


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 17, 2006)

Slapped. *have you heard of the Zwolle Tamales?* Zwolle is in Louisiana. This is also the state where I was born and used to live during my childhood. They are tasty. (I was born in Natchidoches, Louisiana --- where they filmed "Steel Magnolias")

Next poster likes cayenne pepper.

Slapped. Never heard of Love and Rockets.


----------



## T'Rina / MsXXL (Jan 17, 2006)

Ryan said:


> If you mean "made" as in preparing the whole thing myself; slapped. If you mean "made" is in cooking tamales that came in a can; saved.
> 
> The next poster likes the band Love And Rockets.




SAVED
But the comicbook is even better


The next poster has read or at least seen a copy of Love and rockets the comicbook


----------



## T'Rina / MsXXL (Jan 17, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> Next poster likes cayenne pepper.



SAVED
Love it and curry and ginger

The next poster has had Indian food in the last year


----------



## EvilPrincess (Jan 17, 2006)

Save.. love the stuff

Next poster 

Carries their cell phone in one of those spiffy phone holsters (modern day cowboy/girl)


----------



## T'Rina / MsXXL (Jan 18, 2006)

EvilPrincess said:


> Carries their cell phone in one of those spiffy phone holsters (modern day cowboy/girl)




SLAPPED
I don't have a cell phone ((Hide her shame))

The next poster watches X-Files reruns at least once a month


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 18, 2006)

Slapped.

Next poster wears silly t-shirts.


----------



## dreamer72fem (Jan 18, 2006)

Saved...love silly tshirts. At moment I am in a Rocky Horror Time Warp shirt.
The next poster has shot milk out of their nose at some point in their life.


----------



## abluesman (Jan 18, 2006)

Saved. Who hasn't done that as a kid?

Next poster wears a thong.


----------



## MissToodles (Jan 18, 2006)

Slapped. I am wearing stripped undies.

next poster likes the movie "xanadu" starring Olivia Newton John.


----------



## sicninja911 (Jan 18, 2006)

SLAPPED!!!
though i wouldn't mind trying one.:eat2: EEWWW!!! 

next poster has a panda[of any kind]in their house


----------



## Fan~Girl (Jan 18, 2006)

Slapped!

Next poster owns a plastic plant.


----------



## Thrifty McGriff (Jan 18, 2006)

Slapped.

The next poster thinks Chuck Norris should be deified.


----------



## abluesman (Jan 18, 2006)

Slapped.

Next poster watches American Idol.


----------



## T'Rina / MsXXL (Jan 18, 2006)

abluesman said:


> Slapped.
> 
> Next poster watches American Idol.




SLAPPED
Closest I get is seeing SNL make fun of it


The next poster has seen Saturday Night live in the last month


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Jan 18, 2006)

*SLAPPED*

the next poster likes watching old black and white talkies


----------



## T'Rina / MsXXL (Jan 19, 2006)

LarryTheShiveringChipmunk said:


> *SLAPPED*
> 
> the next poster likes watching old black and white talkies




SAVED
Really late/early (like4 am to 9 am) on TMC they play all the really silly ones


The next poster is listening to music right now


----------



## Ceres (Jan 19, 2006)

slapped..tv on...hubby watching hockey...
next poster wants sports to be banned!!!!lol


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 19, 2006)

Slapped.

Next poster hasn't been getting enough sleep lately.


----------



## T'Rina / MsXXL (Jan 19, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> Slapped.
> 
> Next poster hasn't been getting enough sleep lately.




SLAPPED
Way too much sleep cause of seasonal affective disorder

The next poster has a headache


----------



## FreeThinker (Jan 19, 2006)

T'Rina / MsXXL said:


> SLAPPED
> Way too much sleep cause of seasonal affective disorder
> 
> The next poster has a headache


Slapped (thankfully).

The next poster has a floor-standing timepiece. A big clock (note the second 'c' in that word).


----------



## EvilPrincess (Jan 19, 2006)

Slapped, with or without that second c  

The Next Poster

Has a irrational fear of velour


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Jan 19, 2006)

Slapped

the next poster has 30 or more stuffed toys


----------



## EvilPrincess (Jan 19, 2006)

Slapped - had to get rid of them to make room for shoes  



Next poster



Has more than 7 credit cards :doh:


----------



## FreeThinker (Jan 19, 2006)

EvilPrincess said:


> Slapped, with or without that second c
> 
> The Next Poster
> 
> Has a irrational fear of velour


Here I thought I was being funny with that, when I _really_ meant ''please note the 'L' in that word! :doh:

Anyway, as EvilPrincess said:

Next poster



Has more than 7 credit cards


----------



## MissToodles (Jan 19, 2006)

slapped.

the next poster cannot touch cotton balls without shivering in revulsion, especially the ones stuffed in medicine bottles.


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 19, 2006)

Slapped. 

next poster can easily get a song stuck in their head.


----------



## FreeThinker (Jan 19, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> Slapped.
> 
> next poster can easily get a song stuck in their head.


Saved!

("Sea Of Heartbreak", by Don Gibson.)

The next poster is thinking about calling it a night.


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 20, 2006)

Saved.

Next poster is enjoying posting here in this forum.


----------



## BBW Betty (Jan 20, 2006)

Saved! We're all over the place with things, and it's fun.

The next poster

joins the polar bear club every New Year's (goes swimming in a lake in sub-zero weather).


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 20, 2006)

Slapped. *YiKeS*

Next poster wears their sunglasses at night.


----------



## BBW Betty (Jan 20, 2006)

Slapped--and saved; My glasses have transistions lenses, which change in sunlight. I had some real fun one day going into a movie theater on a sunny day. It took a few minutes before I could see to find a seat!

The next poster once went to school after tearing an embarassing hole in their pants.


----------



## abluesman (Jan 20, 2006)

Slapped

Next poster plays Powerball lottery.


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 20, 2006)

*lol* BBWBetty!

Saved. 

(I am pretty sure that happened to me ...I can't remember?&#191;? ... I think this may have happened to me when I was in Kindergarten, perhaps.)

Slapped. (never played Powerball lottery)

Next poster is stretching right now.


----------



## abluesman (Jan 20, 2006)

Slapped.

Next poster has been divorced.


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 20, 2006)

Slapped.

Next poster hasn't figured out yet what they want to eat for supper.


----------



## BBW Betty (Jan 20, 2006)

Saved--all I know is Frank got a coupon for Country Kitchen with his paycheck this week. So I don't have to cook tonight.  

The next poster has pets who boss him/her around.


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 20, 2006)

Slapped. 

Next poster needs to do laundry.


----------



## BBW Betty (Jan 20, 2006)

Slapped--just finished laundry this morning.

The next poster has terrible handwriting.


----------



## abluesman (Jan 20, 2006)

Saved !!

Next poster needs a new car.


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 20, 2006)

Slapped. (It's not a need but I would really love to have a different car now.)

One of the kids is a biter and has bitten into the interior.  

Next poster is bare-footed.


----------



## jamyjam224 (Jan 20, 2006)

slapped, i'm wearing socks 



the next poster has a tv in their bedroom


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 20, 2006)

Saved.

Next poster thinks that these taste different: Sprite, Sierra Mist, and 7-up.


----------



## sicninja911 (Jan 20, 2006)

saved

next poster: playstation2 or gamecube?


----------



## Zoe (Jan 20, 2006)

Slapped.

Next poster loves spicy food.


----------



## sicninja911 (Jan 20, 2006)

i realized iscrewed up
slapped

next poster thinks smileys are awesome


----------



## Zoe (Jan 20, 2006)

Saved.

Next poster confuses stars to satellites.


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 20, 2006)

Slapped.

Next poster has wore a shirt "inside-out" to school by accident when they were a kid.


----------



## Zoe (Jan 20, 2006)

Saved.

Next poster has been to NYC.


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 20, 2006)

Slapped.

Next poster has entirely too much stuff stuck or magnetized to their refrigerator.


----------



## Zoe (Jan 20, 2006)

Slapped. Not a single magnet there.  

Next poster wants to watch the sunrise with his/her sweetheart during the next 3 weeks.


----------



## abluesman (Jan 20, 2006)

Saved....


Next poster drinks beer.


----------



## EvilPrincess (Jan 20, 2006)

Slapped- only when the water is unfit to drink 

Next poster


Is an avid coffee drinker, can't get out of bed without at least one steamy mug of the wonderful stuff. Drink it whenever you can. Find going out for coffee to be a wonderful expierence. Has more types of coffee than soft drinks in the house..... 

:shocked:


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 20, 2006)

Slapped.

Next poster wants to go to a rock concert.


----------



## T'Rina / MsXXL (Jan 21, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> Slapped.
> 
> Next poster wants to go to a rock concert.




SLAPPED
I want to go to a goth show, I would love to see the Cruxshadows again


The next poster likes Nutter Butter cookies


----------



## Archangel (Jan 21, 2006)

slapped (oreos for me)

next poster has been to the zoo in the last 3 months.


----------



## BBW Betty (Jan 21, 2006)

Slapped--the only zoos I frequent lately are called public school classrooms.

The next poster sleeps with a teddy bear.


----------



## abluesman (Jan 21, 2006)

Slapped (unless you count my wife )

Next poster has more than 10 concert t-shirts


----------



## Donna (Jan 21, 2006)

Saved...I have about 2 dozen, none of which fit any longer.

Next poster eats peanut butter straight from the jar. :eat2: 

~D~


----------



## BBW Betty (Jan 21, 2006)

Slapped-ugh!

The next poster is afraid of spiders and snakes.


----------



## MissToodles (Jan 21, 2006)

Saved, my 5th grade teacher wanted me to go for O.T. because of it. But I do remember many of the boys' cursive script was just as bad or worst.

The next poster likes to walk in the rain without an umbrella.


----------



## TNT (Jan 21, 2006)

Slapped... why bother my ass hangs out from underneath it anyway!

The next poster has changed their career more than once


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Jan 21, 2006)

Slapped!

The next poster wishes they were here doing Chippy's Marx Brothers marathon


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 22, 2006)

Slapped (I like the marx brothers ...but I definitely don't want a marathon of it. *YiKeS*)

Next poster went to McDonalds today.


----------



## JoyJoy (Jan 23, 2006)

Slapped. The next poster owns a pair of argyle socks.


----------



## Aliena (Jan 23, 2006)

JoyJoy said:


> Slapped. The next poster owns a pair of argyle socks.




Slapped! I haven't owned a pair of those in years! 

Next poster believes they're a reincarnated animal.


----------



## Angel (Jan 23, 2006)

Aliena said:


> Next poster believes they're a reincarnated animal.



Slapped! though I may be a desirable FOX or sexy tigress or playful pussycat in this lifetime  

The next poster has NOT shaved their legs in the past week!


----------



## TraciJo67 (Jan 23, 2006)

Angel said:


> Slapped! though I may be a desirable FOX or sexy tigress or playful pussycat in this lifetime
> 
> The next poster has NOT shaved their legs in the past week!



Saved. Hell, I haven't shaved 'em all winter. Just call me Sasquatch.

The next poster has a Bachelor's degree.


----------



## LadyBlue (Jan 23, 2006)

Saved. 
Next poster went to Catholic School.


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 23, 2006)

Slapped.

Next poster can cross their eyes.


----------



## abluesman (Jan 23, 2006)

Saved.

Next poster likes Blue Cheese dressing.


----------



## BBW_SEEKRNJ (Jan 23, 2006)

saved. Love blue cheese with wings.

Next poster is in graduate school.


----------



## MissToodles (Jan 23, 2006)

Saved, sort of. I'm in my last semester of undergraduate studies but enrolled in three grad courses (long story).

The next poster enjoys the scent of wet dog fur.


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 23, 2006)

Slapped.

Next poster has a picky eater in the household.


----------



## FreeThinker (Jan 23, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> Next poster has a picky eater in the household.


Slapped (although my late cat would have qualified).

Next poster uses bricks and boards for shelving.


----------



## EvilPrincess (Jan 23, 2006)

Saved, 

House has built in shelves, and my closet is a umm, yeah a bedroom. 

Next Poster:


Throws Tupperware (have to love the new cheap stuff) out instead of trying to figure out exactly what is in it and the awful question of when it was put in there.


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 23, 2006)

Slapped.

Next poster stops to smell the roses.


----------



## Aliena (Jan 23, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> Slapped.
> 
> Next poster stops to smell the roses.




Saved! I do so in every sense of the word! 

Next poster believes they have ESP.


----------



## FreeThinker (Jan 23, 2006)

Aliena said:


> Next poster believes they have ESP.


*E*legant *S*tyle of *P*osting?

Slapped. I'm a hack.

A hack _without_ Extra-Sensory Perception, at that!

Next poster has heard of Cutey Bunny.


----------



## Aliena (Jan 23, 2006)

FreeThinker said:


> *E*legant *S*tyle of *P*osting?
> 
> Slapped. I'm a hack.
> 
> ...



Slapped! I haven't heard of Cutey Bunny. However I do have two-cute stuffed bunnies dressed as Mr. and Mrs. Farmer. I affectionately call them Mr. and Mrs. "D". The female of the couple wears a dress with a sunflower pattern on it and a straw hat with a huge sunflower on the front! Mr. "D" has a straw hat with a carrot on the front and wears over-alls. 

Next poster has had an outer body experience.


----------



## Janet (Jan 23, 2006)

Saved.

Check it out at www.cuteybunny.com

The next poster had ice cream today:eat1:

Edit: The next poster had ice cream as an outer body experience.


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 24, 2006)

Slapped

Next poster flirted with somebody today.


----------



## Aliena (Jan 24, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> Slapped
> 
> Next poster flirted with somebody today.



Saved!!! I am a flirt by birth!

Next poster wants to have more free time


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 24, 2006)

Saved.

Next poster has chapped lips.


----------



## Aliena (Jan 24, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> Saved.
> 
> Next poster has chapped lips.




Slapped! I have a tube of bees wax that I keep handy! 

Next poster prefers nookie in the mornin' than at night.


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 24, 2006)

Slapped. (my wife isn't much of a morning person  )

Next poster ponders a while before they think of what to write on this Saved/Slapped thread.


----------



## Aliena (Jan 24, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> Slapped. (my wife isn't much of a morning person  )
> 
> Next poster ponders a while before they think of what to write on this Saved/Slapped thread.




Saved!! HeeHeeHee...I quietly ponder what the next poster will find humerous and quirky, but fail big time!! 

Next poster owns an ailen doll.


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 24, 2006)

Slapped.

Next poster had an embarassing moment today.


----------



## BBW Betty (Jan 24, 2006)

Slapped-but the day is young yet.

The next poster can make some of his/her own clothes.


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 24, 2006)

Slapped. (That would come in handy, if only I knew how.)

Next poster sings in the shower, once in a while.


----------



## JoyJoy (Jan 24, 2006)

Slapped No singing...the shower is my think-tank, unless I'm shaving my legs..then I need to concentrate.  

The next poster regularly eats dinner after 8:00 at night.


----------



## Aliena (Jan 24, 2006)

JoyJoy said:


> Slapped No singing...the shower is my think-tank, unless I'm shaving my legs..then I need to concentrate.
> 
> The next poster regularly eats dinner after 8:00 at night.




Gahhhh yes! Saved! I hate eating dinner late, but no matter how I try, I am always after 8:00pm!

Next poster uses liquid soap on the luffa-thingy in the shower!


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 24, 2006)

Saved. (should I be ashamed of this:doh: since I am a guy.)

Next poster despises fast food.


----------



## Aliena (Jan 24, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> Saved. (should I be ashamed of this:doh: since I am a guy.)
> 
> Next poster despises fast food.




Saved--or Slapped! I would be more apt to say it hates me. 

Next poster can't wait for camping weather!!


----------



## abluesman (Jan 24, 2006)

Saved.... but never go camping.... no time


Next poster works more than 8 hours a day.


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 24, 2006)

Slapped (I used to)

Next poster has had a night terror.


----------



## Aliena (Jan 24, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> Slapped (I used to)
> 
> Next poster has had a night terror.




Saved!

Next poster lives with a night terror!


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 24, 2006)

Slapped.

Next poster is either recovering from a cold or starting to get one.


----------



## ataraxia (Jan 25, 2006)

Slapped.

Next poster knows what a "Baked Kibbee" is.


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 25, 2006)

Slapped. (I would have to look it up, of course.)

Next poster thinks that they have a beautiful voice.


----------



## Aliena (Jan 26, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> Slapped. (I would have to look it up, of course.)
> 
> Next poster thinks that they have a beautiful voice.



Slapped!! I *KNOW* I have a beautiful voice!!  

Next poster wants to start a working band!!


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 26, 2006)

Slapped ( not at the moment)

Next poster feels like they need a snack right now.


----------



## Aliena (Jan 26, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> Slapped ( not at the moment)
> 
> Next poster feels like they need a snack right now.




Slapped! I ate a large dinner and it's still with me.

Next poster likes all kinds of music!


----------



## gangstadawg (Jan 26, 2006)

slapped just rap.
next poster is a l337 ( leet or elite) hax0r in pc games like counter-strike.


----------



## Aliena (Jan 26, 2006)

gangstadawg said:


> slapped just rap.
> next poster is a l337 ( leet or elite) hax0r in pc games like counter-strike.



Huh? Slapped!!  

Next poster remembers the good old days of pong--even so much as to have gone and buy the Atari2600 flashback series.


----------



## gangstadawg (Jan 26, 2006)

Aliena said:


> Huh? Slapped!!
> 
> Next poster remembers the good old days of pong--even so much as to have gone and buy the Atari2600 flashback series.



slapped
pong sux0rs and atari does too.

next poster pwnes noobs online in any game ( FPS games)


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 26, 2006)

Slapped.

Next poster wants MTV to pimp their ride.


----------



## BBW Betty (Jan 26, 2006)

Slapped. I like mine the way it is.

The next poster likes mushrooms and onions with every main dish.


----------



## Aliena (Jan 26, 2006)

BBW Betty said:


> Slapped. I like mine the way it is.
> 
> The next poster likes mushrooms and onions with every main dish.



Slapped! Although, I do appreciate the healing powers of both, thus using them as often as I can. 

Next poster had a crush on Donny Osmond as a kid!


----------



## BBW Betty (Jan 26, 2006)

Saved, although I had a bigger crush on Jimmy (closer to my age)

The next poster likes catsup on their mac-n-cheese.


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 26, 2006)

Slapped.

Next poster is still sleepy-eyed.


----------



## Aliena (Jan 26, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> Slapped.
> 
> Next poster is still sleepy-eyed.



Saved! I've only been up about an hour! Just finishing my first cup o'tea. 

Next poster prefers tea to coffee.


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 26, 2006)

Aliena said:


> Saved! I've only been up about an hour! Just finishing my first cup o'tea.
> 
> Next poster prefers tea to coffee.



Saved.

Next poster has visited this website before http://www.wackyuses.com and has also actually tried out some of the wacky uses.


----------



## FreeThinker (Jan 27, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> Next poster has visited this website before http://www.wackyuses.com and has also actually tried out some of the wacky uses.


Slapped--sort of.

I _did_ look it up, but only because you posted the link.

Next poster is wearing an article of clothing for the first time.


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 27, 2006)

Slapped. (I've been wearing articles of clothing since the day I was born.)

Next poster has heard of Richard D. James.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jan 27, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> Slapped. (I've been wearing articles of clothing since the day I was born.)
> 
> Next poster has heard of Richard D. James.



Saved (Actually, if you swap a couple of words around, its my brother Dan)

Next poster will have a small tragedy. Sorry.


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 27, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> Saved (Actually, if you swap a couple of words around, its my brother Dan)
> 
> Next poster will have a small tragedy. Sorry.



*LOL* cool!

Saved/Slapped *Now I ponder my own mortality*:doh: 

Next poster likes to pick at their scabs.


----------



## blue_passion (Jan 27, 2006)

Slapped!

Next poster likes vegetables more than chocolate!


----------



## RedHead (Jan 27, 2006)

Slapped - no way are you kidding, I have breasts and estrogen.

The next poster likes to dress up as a childhood hero.


----------



## blue_passion (Jan 27, 2006)

RedHead said:


> Slapped - no way are you kidding, I have breasts and estrogen.
> 
> The next poster likes to dress up as a childhood hero.



LOL! It was the first thing that popped into my head. I would have slapped it, too, if I hadn't of made it up.


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 27, 2006)

Slapped.

Next poster is a newbie.


----------



## Ceres (Jan 27, 2006)

slapped...got already over 60 posts...
next poster does meditation
Ceres


----------



## BBW Betty (Jan 27, 2006)

Slapped.

The next poster does not wear a wristwatch.


----------



## JoyJoy (Jan 27, 2006)

Slapped! I wear a cheap one, because everytime I spend over $40 on a watch, I lose it or it breaks, so...cheap ones still do what they're meant to do!

The next poster prefers vanilla over chocolate.


----------



## BBW Betty (Jan 27, 2006)

Saved--but mostly about ice cream. 

The next poster was valedictorian of their high school class.


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 27, 2006)

Slapped.

Next poster bites their finger nails.


----------



## RedHead (Jan 27, 2006)

slapped

Next poster sings in the shower


----------



## ataraxia (Jan 28, 2006)

Slapped.

Next person thinks there's entirely too much slapping going on here.


----------



## RedHead (Jan 28, 2006)

Saved - I think we are not admitting everything.

Next person has never seen a musical


----------



## Aliena (Jan 28, 2006)

ataraxia said:


> Slapped.
> 
> Next person thinks there's entirely too much slapping going on here.




Saved!! But then again, what if you like a little spankin'?

Next poster thinks that the slaps are really saves and the saves are really slaps.


----------



## I need socks (Jan 28, 2006)

Slapped. 

_edited and took away my Hell No._



Next poster likes shots of buttery nipples.


----------



## Aliena (Jan 28, 2006)

I need socks said:


> Slapped.
> 
> _edited and took away my Hell No._
> 
> ...



Slapped! Although I do like an occasional 'Sex on the beach'. 

Next poster is a poet and don't know it.


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 28, 2006)

Slapped. (I write poetry. Not often)

Next poster folds clothes at night.


----------



## Aliena (Jan 28, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> Slapped. (I write poetry. Not often)
> 
> Next poster folds clothes at night.




Slapped! Our clothes are done through a drop off/pick up service. 

Next poster is really a softy at heart!


----------



## Jamgrrrl (Jan 28, 2006)

Aliena said:


> Slapped! Our clothes are done through a drop off/pick up service.
> 
> Next poster is really a softy at heart!



SAVED. *(But, don't tell everyone! Hehe.)

Next poster: Loves to walk in the rain.


----------



## Angel (Jan 28, 2006)

Jamgrrrl said:


> SAVED. *(But, don't tell everyone! Hehe.)
> 
> Next poster: Loves to walk in the rain.



Saved, but only if I am on my way back home.

Next poster is hoping to receive a Valentine via Cupid Jes!


----------



## ValentineBBW (Jan 28, 2006)

Saved. (Aren't we all hoping for a Valentine from Cupid?)


Next poster is sending a Valentine via Cupid Jes


----------



## TraciJo67 (Jan 29, 2006)

ValentineBBW said:


> Saved. (Aren't we all hoping for a Valentine from Cupid?)
> 
> 
> Next poster is sending a Valentine via Cupid Jes



Slapped.

Next poster has thick, meaty cankles screaming out for some chipmunk love


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 29, 2006)

Slapped. *LOL*

next poster has homework to do.


----------



## Ceres (Jan 30, 2006)

Slapped!got some packing to do!

Next poster at least once had sex in a weird or unusual place!Ceres


----------



## TraciJo67 (Jan 30, 2006)

Ceres said:


> Slapped!got some packing to do!
> 
> Next poster at least once had sex in a weird or unusual place!Ceres



Save -- uh, slapped  

Next poster has an unusual fetish.


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 30, 2006)

Slapped. (not yet, anyways)

Next poster watches Bridezilla.


----------



## BBW Betty (Jan 30, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> Slapped. (not yet, anyways)
> 
> Next poster watches Bridezilla.



Slapped--can't stand that type of control-freak.

The next poster eats ice cream "drumsticks" from the bottom of the cone.


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 30, 2006)

Slapped. (maybe once when I was little...but then I learned quickly not to do that...because I got a sticky, icky mess.)

Next poster has hummed or sang some sorta tune today.


----------



## BBW Betty (Jan 30, 2006)

Slapped--any other day would be "saved" but I have a sore throat.

The next poster wears a ponytail


----------



## Ruke (Jan 30, 2006)

Saved... only for today thoe,

next poster listens to heavy metal


----------



## pinuptami (Jan 30, 2006)

Ruke said:


> Saved... only for today thoe,
> 
> next poster listens to heavy metal



Saved, but I'm picky.

next poster doesn't like cats.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Jan 30, 2006)

pinuptami said:


> Saved, but I'm picky.
> 
> next poster doesn't like cats.



Saved.

Next poster has been 'saved'


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 30, 2006)

Saved. (I almost got hit by a car when I was really little and my babysitter helped save my life.)

Next poster isn't very photogenic.


----------



## FreeThinker (Feb 3, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> Saved. (I almost got hit by a car when I was really little and my babysitter helped save my life.)
> 
> Next poster isn't very photogenic.


Saved in my opinion, slapped in my girlfriend's. I just don't _do it_ for me.

Next poster thought this thread had died.


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 3, 2006)

Saved. *LOL*

Next poster likes to be up this late.


----------



## Recliner (Feb 3, 2006)

Saved.

Next poster is fascinated by ingrown hairs.


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 3, 2006)

Saved.

I thought that I once had an ingrown hair not too very long ago. It turned out to be a spider bite instead. *painful*

Next poster is having waffles for breakfast.


----------



## ataraxia (Feb 3, 2006)

Slapped. Awful waffles and coffee!

Next poster is having beer for breakfast.


----------



## Fatgirlfan (Feb 3, 2006)

slapped, can't stand beer before noon. 

the next poster loves old black and white movies.


----------



## FreeThinker (Feb 3, 2006)

Fatgirlfan said:


> slapped, can't stand beer before noon.
> 
> the next poster loves old black and white movies.


Saved!

"The Third Man" is _perfect_.

The next poster knows why.


----------



## BBW Betty (Feb 3, 2006)

Slapped--I've never seen that movie.

The next poster loves a Friday Fish Fry.


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 3, 2006)

Saved

Next poster woke up late today.


----------



## BBW Betty (Feb 4, 2006)

Saved--it's Saturday  

The next poster has read a Holy Book--any one (Bible, Koran, Torah....) cover to cover.


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 4, 2006)

Slapped. (not cover to cover)

Next poster will eat their cereal with water if there is no milk in the house.


----------



## BBW Betty (Feb 4, 2006)

Slapped--Ugh, how gross! There is no subistitue for wholesome, real milk! I really feel bad for folks who are lactose intolerant.

The next poster is color-blind.


----------



## Ericthonius (Feb 5, 2006)

> The next poster is color-blind.




Slapped... If only you could see what I have seen with your eyes.


----------



## Ericthonius (Feb 5, 2006)

Ericthonius said:


> Slapped...




The next poster knows how many licks it takes to get to the center of a Tootsie-Pop.



(_It seems that you can't edit your posts once their posted. Pardon mon faut._)


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Feb 5, 2006)

Ericthonius said:


> The next poster knows how many licks it takes to get to the center of a Tootsie-Pop.
> 
> 
> (_It seems that you can't edit your posts once their posted. Pardon mon faut._)


Slapped never liked Tootsie-pop. 

The next poster a few weeks or more, being addicted to a video game.

By the way, Ericthonius you can't edit posts after 15 minutes.


----------



## MissToodles (Feb 5, 2006)

Saved: I can't get enough of Lost in Blue for my ds. I don't have much time for it and have to sneak plays here and there.

the next poster bursts into a song or dance in public.


----------



## BBW Betty (Feb 5, 2006)

Saved--if a classroom counts as in public. Used to surprise my students on occasion.

The next poster tapes soap operas if he/she can't be there to watch them.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Feb 5, 2006)

Slapped. I don't watch soaps, though I did in high school.

Next poster has no intention of watching the Super Bowl tonight, but bought lots of yummy snacks to enjoy anyway


----------



## BBW Betty (Feb 5, 2006)

Saved--always gotta have snacks on hand, but I'll probably find a movie or read a book.

Next poster prefers coffe to tea.


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 5, 2006)

Slapped.

Next poster likes to go to the mall.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Feb 5, 2006)

Slapped. I detest the mall! I've gone twice in the last year (and it was torturous).

The next poster can see snow if he/she looks out the window.


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 5, 2006)

Saved.

Next poster has once gotten stung from a bee.


----------



## ssbigmamaluva (Feb 5, 2006)

Saved.
Next poster wishes a good, wealthy, True FA falls in love with them and lives happily ever after.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Feb 5, 2006)

Slapped.. though 8 months ago I would've said at least half saved. I found a fantastic true FA. I'm hopeful for happily ever after and not too concerned about wealthy. When you find someone sweet and kind who really digs you, what more can you really ask for?

Next poster reads Weight Board stories on a regular basis


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 5, 2006)

Slapped. (once in a while.)

Next poster has had the hiccups recently.


----------



## Ericthonius (Feb 5, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> Slapped. (once in a while.)
> 
> Next poster has had the hiccups recently.



Saved. 

Next poster has blue eyes.


----------



## EvilPrincess (Feb 5, 2006)

Ericthonius said:


> Saved.
> 
> Next poster has blue eyes.


 
Saved 

Next poster

Lives a caffeine free life :shocked:


----------



## MisticalMisty (Feb 5, 2006)

EvilPrincess said:


> Saved
> 
> Next poster
> 
> Lives a caffeine free life :shocked:



slapped...even though I did on occassion

next poster wanted the seahawks to win and is eating crow right now


----------



## ssbigmamaluva (Feb 6, 2006)

slapped.....not into football

Next Posters last bathroom visit was a #1 (and not a #2)


----------



## Angel (Feb 6, 2006)

ssbigmamaluva said:


> slapped.....not into football
> 
> Next Posters last bathroom visit was a #1 (and not a #2)




Slapped.... my last bathroom visit was to wash my hair! haha

The next poster (like me) has already ate the Valentine's Day candy they purchased.


----------



## BBW Betty (Feb 6, 2006)

Slapped--only ate half of it so far.

The next poster thinks 5:30 a.m. is too early to get up.


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 6, 2006)

Saved.

Next poster tossed and turned while sleeping last night.


----------



## Ericthonius (Feb 6, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> Next poster tossed and turned while sleeping last night.



Slapped... I haven't been to bed tonight(?) yet. Off to it now.

The next poster had orange marmalade on their toast this morning.


----------



## BBW Betty (Feb 6, 2006)

Slapped--for once, I slept straight through.

The next poster has bought videos they never watched.


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 6, 2006)

Saved. (thats happened to me once.:doh: )

Next poster has cold hands and a warm heart.


----------



## BBW Betty (Feb 6, 2006)

Saved. And they get colder as I sit here using the computer keyboard.

The next poster is so tall they can't tell if their feet stink.


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 6, 2006)

Slapped *LOL*

Next poster cannot parallel park.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Feb 6, 2006)

Slapped.. though my neighbors may say otherwise.

The next poster will be either BBWBetty, Swamptoad or me.


----------



## BBW Betty (Feb 6, 2006)

Slapped--I had to learn how to parallel park a suburban and a farm pickup in order to pass my driver's test. Parked one by the barn, and practiced parking between that vehicle and the milkhouse. 

edited: And saved on ThatFatGirl's post.

The next poster can't read his own handwriting.


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 6, 2006)

Saved/Slapped (sometimes I can and sometimes I can't)

Next poster needs to wash the dishes later.


----------



## Angel (Feb 6, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> Saved/Slapped (sometimes I can and sometimes I can't)
> 
> Next poster needs to wash the dishes later.





Saved. I'll get to 'em as soon as Wife Swap is over!

The next poster is addicted to a reality television show. (If so, which one?)


----------



## ssbigmamaluva (Feb 7, 2006)

saved. Flavor Flav

Next Posters first letter typed will be the letter "S"


----------



## FreeThinker (Feb 7, 2006)

ssbigmamaluva said:


> saved. Flavor Flav
> 
> Next Posters first letter typed will be the letter "S"


Hmm...

Slapped!

Next poster would hammer in the morning (if they _had_ a hammer, that is).


----------



## Ericthonius (Feb 7, 2006)

FreeThinker said:


> Hmm...
> 
> Slapped!
> 
> Next poster would hammer in the morning (if they _had_ a hammer, that is).



Saved. I have a hammer.


The next poster can point out the constellation of Orion in the sky.


----------



## Janet (Feb 7, 2006)

Saved. Orion is easiest to see in the fall where I live.

The next poster talks too much.


----------



## BBW Betty (Feb 7, 2006)

Saved/Slapped. I'm known for being able to keep everyone else's secrets, but not my own.

The next poster skips breakfast most days.


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 7, 2006)

Saved/Slapped (probably more often saved than slapped.)

Next poster is disgusted with cat litter boxes.


----------



## Aliena (Feb 7, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> Saved/Slapped (probably more often saved than slapped.)
> 
> Next poster is disgusted with cat litter boxes.



Not me, I have a hubby that does that dirty job! I haven't touched a cat box in--how many years we've been married now--oh yeah, 3 years!! 
Hubby is great at keeping the box neat and tidy, can hardly tell my feline-wubbytubby-wonder is a WMD in her own right. 

Next poster has used the "WMD" phrase in the last 24-hours?


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 7, 2006)

Slapped.

Next poster is a grown up that eats a kids cereal.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Feb 7, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> Slapped.
> 
> Next poster is a grown up that eats a kids cereal.



Saved. I love Honeycomb & Fruity Pebbles (the latter, with strawberry-flavored milk).

Next poster has eaten squirrel meat.


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 7, 2006)

Saved. (when I was a kid. I think it was squirrel dumplins)

I can't remember what it tasted like. I think I only tried it once, anyhow.

Next poster has made prank phone calls.


----------



## BBW Betty (Feb 7, 2006)

Saved--but not since junior high.

The next poster knows how to neatly patch jeans.


----------



## Ericthonius (Feb 7, 2006)

BBW Betty said:


> Saved--but not since junior high.
> 
> The next poster knows how to neatly patch jeans.



Slapped. (I wear them with the holes, except when it'd affront the modesty of others.)

The next poster is having trouble deciding whether to do their own taxes or to have a 'professional' do them.


----------



## EvilPrincess (Feb 7, 2006)

Saved Saved Saved- do the turbo tax, or the tax accountant, I just can't decide. I am really good at filing extensions  it is a good year if I only do one! 


Next poster *drum roll*

When grocery shopping, must visit every isle, even if they don't need anything from that isle.


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Feb 7, 2006)

Slapped - There are aisles in the store that I rarely go down.

The next poster, is dreaming of warmer climates.


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 7, 2006)

Slapped. ( I would love to have warmer weather, I just haven't dreampt it yet.)

Next poster watched American Idol tonight.


----------



## Ericthonius (Feb 7, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> Next poster watched American Idol tonight.



Slapped...

The next poster is reading this while watching Law & Order: Special Victims.


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 7, 2006)

Slapped. (The Biography Channel right now "Dead Famous")

Next person has seen the movie: Electric Boogaloo or Breakin' 2


----------



## 4honor (Feb 7, 2006)

Slapped. Never even heard of it.

The next poster met has no biological children


----------



## FreeThinker (Feb 8, 2006)

4honor said:


> Slapped. Never even heard of it.
> 
> The next poster met has no biological children


Saved. Never want to, either. Interferes with motorcycling and playing music.

The next poster changes avatars at least weekly.


----------



## Aliena (Feb 8, 2006)

4honor said:


> Slapped. Never even heard of it.
> 
> The next poster met has no biological children



Saved!! We have officially become childfree. 

Next poster has seen 'Titanic' (97' release) more than 50 times, but would never admit it!


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 8, 2006)

Slapped.

Next poster is not watching T.V. right now.


----------



## Aliena (Feb 8, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> Slapped.
> 
> Next poster is not watching T.V. right now.



Slapped and saved--I have it on, with the mute and listening to my Sirius on my 'puter!

Next poster has some kind of satellite radio.


----------



## 4honor (Feb 8, 2006)

Slapped.

The next poster prefers window fans to baseball fans


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 8, 2006)

Saved.

Next poster broke wind today.


----------



## Aliena (Feb 8, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> Saved.
> 
> Next poster broke wind today.



MMmmmmm... I didn't break wind, but it certainly broke me!!:shocked: 

Next poster is wearing socks.


----------



## 4honor (Feb 8, 2006)

Saved.

The next poster has never seen "House"


----------



## FreeThinker (Feb 8, 2006)

Aliena said:


> Next poster is wearing socks.[/font]


_Mais, certainment!_ Saved, that is!

*Edit:* Slapped on 'House'. I've seen it, but not today. Good show.

Next poster picked up a plush toy today.


----------



## Aliena (Feb 8, 2006)

4honor said:


> Saved.
> 
> The next poster has never seen "House"





Saved! Don't even know what "House" is. 

Next poster has a stuffed animal they will never get rid of.


----------



## Aliena (Feb 8, 2006)

FreeThinker said:


> _Mais, certainment!_ Saved, that is!
> 
> Next poster picked up a plush toy today.



Saved! I didn't just pick up one, I picked up several. My kitty is a heethern---she throws her stuff all over the place! 

Next poster watched last weeks SNL w/Steve Martin and thought it was a pretty good show.


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 8, 2006)

Slapped ( I missed that:doh: )

Next poster has won some sort of award from elementary school.


----------



## FreeThinker (Feb 8, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> Slapped ( I missed that:doh: )
> 
> Next poster has won some sort of award from elementary school.


Saved!

Perfect attendance (two years in a row!).

Oh, and by the way:

THIS IS MY 100TH POST!

Next poster will congratulate me, and receive rep points.


----------



## Aliena (Feb 8, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> Slapped ( I missed that:doh: )
> 
> Next poster has won some sort of award from elementary school.




Nope, nadda, naddaII, and naddaIII. Slapped! 

Next poster was a late bloomer!


----------



## Aliena (Feb 8, 2006)

FreeThinker said:


> Saved!
> 
> Perfect attendance (two years in a row!).
> 
> ...




OOOOOoooooo, OOOOOoooo, pick me!!!! Congratulations on your 100th post!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Saved!!!

Next poster wished they could have the points!!


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 8, 2006)

Saved/Slapped (I don't really need points)

Next poster has tip-toed through their house tonight.


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 8, 2006)

Congrats on 100th post, FreeThinker!

View attachment smileyparty.gif


----------



## 4honor (Feb 8, 2006)

Slapped. They sleep like logs.

Next poster has never been hunting with a gun.


----------



## FreeThinker (Feb 8, 2006)

Thank you, *Aliena* and *Swamptoad*!  

(Any other congratulators may consider themselves thanked. I'm going to bed.)

Carry on!


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 8, 2006)

Slapped.

Next poster likes to go to sleep with lots and lots of pillows.


----------



## 4honor (Feb 8, 2006)

Saved.

The next poster had 2 or less siblings


----------



## ssbigmamaluva (Feb 8, 2006)

slapped.
Next Posters favorite sexual position is doggie style


----------



## Angel (Feb 8, 2006)

ssbigmamaluva said:


> slapped.
> Next Posters favorite sexual position is doggie style



Slapped.

The next poster has been patiently waiting for *someone else* to answer the previous post!


----------



## Ericthonius (Feb 8, 2006)

Angel said:


> Slapped.
> 
> The next poster has been patiently waiting for *someone else* to answer the previous post!



Slapped. I only now came back in the house after looking at the stars in the freezing cold all night. Antares is beautiful, looking like a burning ruby, low in the night's sky.

The next poster couldn't care less about light pollution.


----------



## BBW Betty (Feb 8, 2006)

Slapped. I'm a country girl, and like being able to see the stars.

The next poster stays online, and is almost late for work b/c of it sometimes.


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 8, 2006)

Slapped.

The next poster watches music videos in the morning sometimes.


----------



## 4honor (Feb 8, 2006)

Slapped

The next poster wonders how long we all will be playing this game.


----------



## sicninja911 (Feb 8, 2006)

SAVED! 

next poster watches the chappelle show


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 8, 2006)

Saved.

Next poster climbed trees as a kid.


----------



## 4honor (Feb 8, 2006)

saved. (bigs ones -- to the top and then swung them back and forth until they broke off.)

The next poster never had a broken bone as a child


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 8, 2006)

Slapped. (I broke my as a teenager. That is still considered a kid, right?)

Next poster wants to go back to sleep.


----------



## BBW Betty (Feb 8, 2006)

Slapped--I'm finally waking up, now I'm home from work.

The next poster can't wait for summer and campfires and toasted marshmallows.


----------



## 4honor (Feb 8, 2006)

Saved, Saved and Slapped (HATE marshmallows)

The next poster has a foot fetish


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 8, 2006)

Slapped.

Next poster is planning on doing something fun this weekend.


----------



## FreeThinker (Feb 8, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> Slapped.
> 
> Next poster is planning on doing something fun this weekend.


Saved!

I'm going to a music jam.

Slapped, also: My girlfriend is taking off for a one-week, work-related trip, far away.

Next poster reads the lyrics when listening to a CD for the first time.


----------



## Janet (Feb 8, 2006)

> Next poster reads the lyrics when listening to a CD for the first time.



Saved. Yup, I'm a visual learner....ok, I just like readin' cereal boxes and stuff. CD jackets count, too.

Next poster has a home made sweater.


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 8, 2006)

Slapped.

Next poster has quite a big variety of T-shirts.


----------



## Angel (Feb 8, 2006)

Janet said:


> Next poster has a home made sweater.



Slapped. I'm too hot blooded for sweaters... probably too fat, also!

The next poster still hasn't decided what to do for their sweetie on Valentine's Day.

Perfect timing, Swamptoad! lol..and "Saved" about the t-shirts, and they are big, too! lol


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 8, 2006)

Saved. *Yikes*

Next poster goes to bed late and wakes up early.


----------



## 4honor (Feb 8, 2006)

Saved. Does insomnia count?

The next poster has a mother in law that calls or emails once a day


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 8, 2006)

Slapped.

Next poster has at least once eaten breakfast for supper or supper for breakfast.


----------



## 4honor (Feb 8, 2006)

Saved. both

The next poster like puzzle or riddle games


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 8, 2006)

Saved. (I like both)

Next poster has a clean, well-organized home.


----------



## 4honor (Feb 8, 2006)

Slapped (clean but cluttered) and the only thing well organized is my financial records.

The next poster thinks mascara is a necesssary evil.


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 8, 2006)

Slapped.

Next poster would like to participate in another questionaire at this forum.


----------



## 4honor (Feb 8, 2006)

Saved.

The next poster watches at least one L&O or CSI each week


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 8, 2006)

Slapped (I watch that show with my wife ever once in a while.)

Next poster can yodel.


----------



## Ericthonius (Feb 9, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> Next poster can yodel.




Slapped. I like to *eat* Yodels, especially the Little Debbie ones as they're cheapest. The best way is to eat them right out of the freezer.


The next poster is in love with plaid.


----------



## ssbigmamaluva (Feb 9, 2006)

Saved.
Next poster has put their tongue in at least one persons belly button.


----------



## FatAndProud (Feb 9, 2006)

Saved. I have...on a dare. haha

Next poster is "on that time of the month".


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 9, 2006)

Slapped.

Next poster has jumped on a pogo ball before.


----------



## BBW Betty (Feb 9, 2006)

Slapped--I'm just too clumsy for that.

The next poster is drinking orange juice with his/her breakfast.


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 9, 2006)

Slapped.

Next poster forgot to do something important this morning.:doh:


----------



## BBW Betty (Feb 9, 2006)

Slapped--but give me time, the day's still young.

The next poster is looking for a new job.


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 9, 2006)

Saved.

The next poster is gorgeous inside and out!


----------



## BBW Betty (Feb 9, 2006)

Saved--at least my sweetie says so. 

The next poster knows which food has an amendment to the 5-second rule.


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 9, 2006)

Saved.

Next poster is cool as a cucumber.


----------



## ThickChick72 (Feb 9, 2006)

Saved.

Next poster is havin fried chicken tonite!


----------



## FatAndProud (Feb 9, 2006)

Slapped. I had a gyro, they're tasty.

Next poster's second toe is the longest toe on their feet. (Flintstone feet, as some may call them)


----------



## 4honor (Feb 9, 2006)

Slapped. ( no my big toe is)

The next poster has handled a real film-made photograph (not a picture, painting or digital photo) today.


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 9, 2006)

Slapped.

Next poster would like to go to the cinema sometime either Friday, Saturday, or Sunday.


----------



## FreeThinker (Feb 9, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> Slapped.
> 
> Next poster would like to go to the cinema sometime either Friday, Saturday, or Sunday.


Slapped. Shame on you! Next you'd invite me to dinner, then drinks, then you'd want to show me your etchings! I'm not that kind of _Thinker_!

Just a dinner. That's it.

Next poster always wanted a 3-D glow-in-the-dark black velvet poster of Elvis on a crucufix (that plays "Don't Be Cruel" when you pull the string).


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 9, 2006)

Slapped. *LOL* 

p.s. I am going to the cinema with my wife. I still don't know what I want to see. I'd like to maybe see Final Destination 3, possibly.

Next poster enjoys playing board games.


----------



## FatAndProud (Feb 10, 2006)

Saved. I LOVE playing board games in the nude  Heh.

Next poster can touch their nose with their tongue.


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 10, 2006)

Slapped. (My sister can touch her nose with her tongue, though.)

Next poster can rap.


----------



## FreeThinker (Feb 10, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> Slapped. (My sister can touch her nose with her tongue, though.)
> 
> Next poster can rap.


Saved. I rapped on someone's door today.  

Next poster is afraid of clowns.


----------



## FatAndProud (Feb 10, 2006)

Slapped. Clowns are cute...But I'd never make whoopie with a clown.

Next poster has a pair of undies with hearts on them.


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 10, 2006)

Saved. (I have boxers with hearts on them.)

Next poster enjoys doing chores.


----------



## 4honor (Feb 10, 2006)

> Next poster can touch their nose with their tongue.


Saved. Been able to do it since I was 6... my lil brother used to pick his nose with no hands ( ooops, sorry, TMI).



> Next poster enjoys doing chores



Slapped.

Next poster has some OCD tendencies.


----------



## FatAndProud (Feb 10, 2006)

Saved. I NEED a clean house. If something's out of place I freak out. Or grammar; that's a big thing. Nothing too over the top though.

Next poster likes the taste of Milk of Magnesia.


----------



## Echoes (Feb 10, 2006)

Slapped. 

Next poster has to go to work in a couple of hours.


----------



## ssbigmamaluva (Feb 10, 2006)

Slapped. Just got off!

Next poster...as a child...used at least one Barbie Doll to mimick making love to at least one male action figure (or Ken)


----------



## Ericthonius (Feb 10, 2006)

ssbigmamaluva said:


> Next poster...as a child...used at least one Barbie Doll to mimick making love to at least one male action figure (or Ken)



Yeah... Right... Slapped.

Next poster considers Haggis, a,'WMD'.


----------



## EvilPrincess (Feb 10, 2006)

Weirdly Mesmerizing Dinner 

Saved



Next Poster

Has a sneeze that will rattle the windows


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 10, 2006)

Saved/Slapped (That may or may not be possible for me. I just don't know *LOL)

Next poster prepared breakfast for other people.


----------



## FatAndProud (Feb 10, 2006)

Slapped. Other people prepare for me! (As you can tell lol)

Next poster sings in the shower.


----------



## sicninja911 (Feb 10, 2006)

SAVED

next poster eats ice cream for breakfast.


----------



## FatAndProud (Feb 10, 2006)

Slapped. I would eat pizza for breakfast though.

Next poster thinks Mac 'N' Cheese with ketchup is good.


----------



## 4honor (Feb 10, 2006)

Slapped. I work from home.

Next poster wouldn't know what to do with themselves if they didn't have to work -- but would like to find out


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 10, 2006)

Slapped. ( I enjoy working, whenever I have a job and I am working no matter how stressful...if I am away from it for so very long I get ancy.... *Now, figure that out? *hehe*) ...So if I didn't have to work, I would still choose to do so.

Next poster has been in a parade.


----------



## Echoes (Feb 10, 2006)

Saved. I've been in way too many. 

Next poster doesn't know how to drive a standard.


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Feb 10, 2006)

Echoes said:


> Saved. I've been in way too many.
> 
> Next poster doesn't know how to drive a standard.



Saved. Never learned. 

Next poster has rarely parallel parked a car since their driving test.


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 10, 2006)

Saved.

Next poster eats left-handed.


----------



## EvilPrincess (Feb 10, 2006)

Slapped 

Next poster


watched the opening of the olympics


----------



## BBW Betty (Feb 10, 2006)

Slapped. I just can't get excited about it anymore since they went to having Games every 2 years.

The next poster expects to get a nice tax refund.


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 10, 2006)

Saved! I _*did*_ get a big tax return!

Next poster will get a blank slip of paper in the fortune cookie.


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 10, 2006)

[ And how can anyone get exciting about NBC hosting the Olympics (again)]


----------



## FatAndProud (Feb 10, 2006)

Slapped. That'd be neato.

Next poster has danced naked to Alba's, "Dancing Queen"


----------



## EvilPrincess (Feb 10, 2006)

Saved, damn was saving that for the confessions thread (and how did you know?)

The Next Poster-

Sleeps with an electric blanket


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 10, 2006)

Slapped! I'd rather sleep with a BBW. 

Next poster wears cowboy boots.


----------



## FatAndProud (Feb 10, 2006)

Slapped. I would though...If I was naked lol.

Next poster has bought a gallon of milk within the last two days.


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 10, 2006)

Saved! One percent too. And a half-gallon of Chocolate. 

The Next Poster has a Despair Calendar.


----------



## FatAndProud (Feb 10, 2006)

Slapped. No clue what that is! heh

Next poster has an obsession with a famous person (name who).


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 10, 2006)

[ Despair Calendar: http://www.despair.com/2006collection.html ]

Sample:


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 10, 2006)

Saved! I'm obsessed with Queen Latifah.

Next Poster has been to New Mexico.


----------



## EvilPrincess (Feb 10, 2006)

Saved - was hot and dry - great food though :eat2: 


Next person

Sleeps with the TV on


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 11, 2006)

Slapped/Saved (Seldomly, I do.)

Next poster has had the opportunity of trying out steak delivery.


----------



## FatAndProud (Feb 11, 2006)

Slapped. No but my brother has when he worked for a resturant.

(Despair calendars are awesome!)

Next poster has had a mud facial before.


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 11, 2006)

Slapped. No way. Tho I probablly need it.

Next Poster has a story in the WG Story Board.


----------



## FatAndProud (Feb 11, 2006)

Slapped. 

Next poster likes peanut butter and banana sandwiches.

Can you buy despair calendars at a bookstore or any store? or do you have to order them?


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 11, 2006)

Saved! Grilled peanut butter, banana, cheese and bacon.

Next Poster knows about the binary star in the Big Dipper

(You have to order them online either at Despair, or at www.thinkgeek.com )


----------



## FatAndProud (Feb 11, 2006)

Slapped for sure. LOL You must be a genius!!! heh

Next poster has a comb over.


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 11, 2006)

Slapped! :shocked: I don't even want to think about my receeding hairline.

Next poster knows the Texas Two-Step.


----------



## FatAndProud (Feb 11, 2006)

Slapped...Unless it's a "hoedown" 

Next poster has flexed in a mirror and winked at their reflection.


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 11, 2006)

Oh...and just google search: binary star big dipper, when you get a chance]


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 11, 2006)

FatAndProud said:


> Slapped...Unless it's a "hoedown"
> 
> Next poster has flexed in a mirror and winked at their reflection.



Um.. I'm a guy. Saved! 

Next Poster has two or more PCs in their home.


----------



## EvilPrincess (Feb 11, 2006)

Saved - Three - have no idea why 


Next Poster 

Has Square Danced (5th grade P.E. Class does not count)


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 11, 2006)

EvilPrincess said:


> Saved - Three - have no idea why
> 
> 
> Next Poster
> ...



Slapped! (Unless 7th grade P.E. Class counts)

Next Poster, has visited the Bingham Canyon Copper Mine (Utah)


----------



## FatAndProud (Feb 11, 2006)

Slapped...No way...Once I got done square dancing in 5th grade I never wanted to do it again! 

I think...from what I read from google...a binary star is a secondary star next to the "main" star that make up the constellations. that cannot be seen with regular microscopes or something. hmmm. did i even touch it?

Next poster likes winter.


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 11, 2006)

FatAndProud said:


> Slapped...No way...Once I got done square dancing in 5th grade I never wanted to do it again!
> 
> I think...from what I read from google...a binary star is a secondary star next to the "main" star that make up the constellations. that cannot be seen with regular microscopes or something. hmmm. did i even touch it?
> 
> Next poster likes winter.



(Yes, now you can point to it, and tell your date... That's a binary star)

Saved! I heart winter.

Next Poster likes fall.


----------



## EvilPrincess (Feb 11, 2006)

Saved - Halloween is my Day - candy candy candy candy 


Next Poster-


Has a current passport


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 11, 2006)

Slapped.

Next poster loves singing along with the oldies.


----------



## FatAndProud (Feb 11, 2006)

SAVED!!! I love oldies and moldies 

Next poster still had their X-Mas tree out after January 1st.


----------



## Ericthonius (Feb 11, 2006)

FatAndProud said:


> Next poster still had their X-Mas tree out after January 1st.



Slapped. 

The next poster is from,"Fly-Over Country."


----------



## BBW Betty (Feb 11, 2006)

Slapped ( I think) I'm not sure what "fly-over country" is.

The next poster has a bird-feeder.


----------



## EvilPrincess (Feb 11, 2006)

Saved - seed and suet - have a flock of Ring Neck Doves that love my back yard

Next Poster-

Reads the newspaper daily


----------



## BBW Betty (Feb 11, 2006)

Saved, although I don't read everything in depth.

the next poster has turned their computer into a jukebox.


----------



## EvilPrincess (Feb 11, 2006)

Slapped at home Saved at work 

Keep the sound off on my laptop, the work PC is another story, I even have a sub woofer on the work one... 


Next Poster

Watches Saturday morning cartoons


----------



## FatAndProud (Feb 11, 2006)

Saved. Love my cartoons.

Next poster drinks a "Diet" type of soda.


----------



## Aliena (Feb 11, 2006)

FatAndProud said:


> Saved. Love my cartoons.
> 
> Next poster drinks a "Diet" type of soda.




Oh gosh yes! I have an obsession with Diet Cokes Black Cherry Vanilla! I have had to reserve myself to only one a day! YUM--:eat2: 

Next poster prefers kettle Corn popped popcorn to movie butter flavor!


----------



## BBW Betty (Feb 11, 2006)

Aliena said:


> Oh gosh yes! I have an obsession with Diet Cokes Black Cherry Vanilla! I have had to reserve myself to only one a day! YUM--:eat2:
> 
> Next poster prefers kettle Corn popped popcorn to movie butter flavor!



Saved, saved, saved. Every time we go to a craft show or something, I HAVE to get some kettle corn. And it hardly ever lasts until I get home.

The next poster is dreading an appointment to the dentist.


----------



## FatAndProud (Feb 11, 2006)

Slapped. If anything...I have an obession with my pearly whites. I love going to the dentist as long as he doesn't breathe in my face 

Next poster used a public bathroom today.


----------



## jamie (Feb 11, 2006)

Slapped. Nope all at home today.

The next poster has a dent in his/her car.


----------



## FatAndProud (Feb 11, 2006)

Slapped. Although I did. My insurance paid for it all because it was an accident. 

Next poster likes Chef Boyardee.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Feb 11, 2006)

Slapped, you sick woman!  Bleh.

Next poster had back acne has a kid.


----------



## cnk2cav (Feb 11, 2006)

slapped; never checked out my back much 

next poster is not thinking about valentine's day...


----------



## Ryan (Feb 11, 2006)

Saved. Valentine's Day is a waste of time. If you love somebody, you treat them like they are special 365 days per year. 

The next poster is a NASCAR fan.


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 11, 2006)

Saved! (Although, my favorite driver retired years ago.. Million Dollar Bill(Elliot)

Next Poster is a fan of the NHL.


----------



## Ryan (Feb 11, 2006)

Saved...sort of. I don't have a favorite team or player, but I like watching hockey because of the fights.

The next poster has gone to a movie at some time during the last month.



Fuzzy said:


> Saved! (Although, my favorite driver retired years ago.. Million Dollar Bill(Elliot).



My favorite driver died a few years ago (Dale Earnhardt). My new favorite driver is Elliott Sadler.


----------



## FatAndProud (Feb 11, 2006)

Saved. Saw Hostel. It was neato.

Next poster has had a food fight sometime in their life.


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 11, 2006)

[I.think.everyone was a fan of Dale. Me, personally, while I have alot of respect for ol #3, I couldn't stand him. I thought he was Darth Vader Incarnate, and I relished in the fact that he couldn't win Daytona. ]

Saved. Its called Elementary School. 

Next Poster has been to Yosemite.


----------



## FatAndProud (Feb 11, 2006)

Saved!!! I don't remember much but I know I went when I was about 7. Good times...It was when my grandparents were still alive 

Next poster has a word/phrase they say more than three times a day. For me I say, "Dude."


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 11, 2006)

Slapped.

Next poster has had a rather long day.


----------



## Ericthonius (Feb 11, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> Next poster has had a rather long day.



Slapped.

Only woke-up a little after 9:00 PM, Yesterday was long though.

The next poster knows the difference between _Gourmet_ and _Gormond_


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 11, 2006)

Slapped.

Next poster went swimming today.


----------



## FatAndProud (Feb 11, 2006)

Slapped. Too damned cold!!

Next poster knows the basic form of the quadratic equation. (Name what it is too, prove it!!)


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 11, 2006)

Saved. (I learned the equation with the following song: "Fr&#232;re Jacques / Are You Sleeping")

Next person watches game shows on television.


----------



## FatAndProud (Feb 11, 2006)

Saved. I like the older ones like Press Your Luck or Pyramid, etc.

Next poster can play guitar.


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 11, 2006)

Saved.

Next poster has music playing out of their computer right now.


----------



## FatAndProud (Feb 11, 2006)

Saved. Jack Johnson's Gone 

Next poster likes Jack Johnson and Ben Harper.


----------



## Blackjack (Feb 11, 2006)

Slapped. (Damn my slow trigger finger!)

Next poster has a poster in their room.


----------



## FatAndProud (Feb 11, 2006)

Saved I have 9.

Next poster can play the harmonica


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 11, 2006)

Saved. (not very good.)

Next poster is *WIDE* awake.


----------



## FatAndProud (Feb 11, 2006)

SAVED!!

Next poster thinks the color blue is for guys.


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 11, 2006)

Slapped.

Next poster has a cute giggle.


----------



## FatAndProud (Feb 11, 2006)

UH...Slapped/saved. heh Depending on whether or not how intense the giggle is 

Next poster thinks OJ was guilty LOL


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 12, 2006)

Saved/Slapped (indecisive...but maybe more leaning to guilty)

Next poster gets hunger cravings when they have been drinking alcohol.


----------



## FatAndProud (Feb 12, 2006)

Slapped I get hunger cravings when high though LOL

Next poster can hop on their left foot and put their right index finger on their nose after 5 shots of tequilla.


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 12, 2006)

Slapped. (never tried)

Next poster likes to play ping-pong.


----------



## FatAndProud (Feb 12, 2006)

Saved. As long as the other person let's me win 

Next poster smokes. (ew)


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 12, 2006)

Slapped.

Next poster likes to drink soda from a can as opposed to in a glass with ice.


----------



## FatAndProud (Feb 12, 2006)

Saved, very much so. I hate how ice waters down pop. 

Next poster likes anchovies.


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 12, 2006)

Slapped (bleh)

Next poster has been quite polite today.


----------



## FatAndProud (Feb 12, 2006)

Slapped. Never am. I say things without thinking!

Next poster is in Dimensions Chat Room thingys.


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 12, 2006)

Slapped. (I haven't been to the chatroom in a while, but I've been there.)

Next poster is a good cook.


----------



## Ericthonius (Feb 12, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> Next poster is a good cook.




Saved.

Next poster has no need for...Tenchi Muyo!


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 12, 2006)

Saved. ( but I also have never watched it.)

Next poster has been watching some of the Winter Olympics on T.V.


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 12, 2006)

Slapped. I'll prolly read about it online tomorrow.

Next Poster likes pepperoncinis on their sub/hoagie/poboy.


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 12, 2006)

Slapped. (never tried them....but I would bet that they are pretty good.)

Next poster is in the mood for some chocolate chip cookies.


----------



## FatAndProud (Feb 12, 2006)

Saved. Definitely...homemade of course!

Next poster can draw. (Stick figures don't count!)


----------



## FreeThinker (Feb 12, 2006)

FatAndProud said:


> Saved. Definitely...homemade of course!
> 
> Next poster can draw. (Stick figures don't count!)


I'll say "saved", but I'm _biased_!

Just 'cause I feel like showing off, I'm retroactively saying "saved" to playing the guitar, and a very small "saved" for harmonica. So there.

You didn't ask about fiddle, mandolin, or banjo.

Next poster will reply within eight minutes (arbitrarily picked that number).


----------



## FatAndProud (Feb 12, 2006)

Damn...slapped  I would've answered within 8 minutes!

Next poster goes to church because they need to be saved!


----------



## FreeThinker (Feb 12, 2006)

FatAndProud said:


> Damn...slapped  I would've answered within 8 minutes!
> 
> Next poster goes to church because they need to be saved!


Slapped.

The wine is too sweet and the crackers are too dry!

Next poster thinks that referred to a catholic ceremony.


----------



## FreeThinker (Feb 12, 2006)

Okay, that was too loaded a topic. Sorry.

(I was referring to _Lutheran_ communion, by the way.)

How 'bout:

Next poster is in a naturally-lit room.


----------



## FatAndProud (Feb 12, 2006)

Saved (ooo I'm Lutheran).

Next poster has slippers with shapped like animals.


----------



## FreeThinker (Feb 12, 2006)

FatAndProud said:


> Saved (ooo I'm Lutheran).
> 
> Next poster has slippers with shapped like animals.


Slapped--unless you buy the argument that they're shaped like slipper-shaped animals!

Next poster doesn't have enough phones in the house.


----------



## FatAndProud (Feb 12, 2006)

Saved, I have about 4 including my cellphone and I still can't get to them in time. Partially because I'm fat and I don't need to run to answer the phone and secondly because I choose not to answer...Sort of like selective answering heh.

Next poster has HARDCORE morning breath.


----------



## FreeThinker (Feb 12, 2006)

FatAndProud said:


> Next poster has HARDCORE morning breath.


Slapped. I don't sleep long enough in one stretch for that!

Next poster is living in a traditional 'snowbelt' area, and wondering what all the fuss is about this weekend.


----------



## FatAndProud (Feb 12, 2006)

Saved. Snow is just like air around here.

Next poster is going to show an ass pic in their profile or a pic of them being an ass for BB's "Show your ass" V-Day thing.


----------



## FreeThinker (Feb 12, 2006)

FatAndProud said:


> Next poster is going to show an ass pic in their profile or a pic of them being an ass for BB's "Show your ass" V-Day thing.


Saved, if I can figure out how to exclude my face. I've really got nothing better to do, anyway! (Fully-clothed pic.)

I try to destroy any evidence of me _being_ an ass.

Next poster doesn't like the chair they're on.


----------



## EvilPrincess (Feb 12, 2006)

FreeThinker said:


> Next poster doesn't like the chair they're on.


 
SAVED- It is the worst chair to work on a computer, 1920s with the spring and straw filled seat, ouch. It works in my 1920's house but my butt does not thank me. 


Next Poster

Prefers Advil to Tylenol


----------



## FreeThinker (Feb 12, 2006)

EvilPrincess said:


> Next Poster
> 
> Prefers Advil to Tylenol


Saved.

Ibuprofen (Advil), with its anti-inflammatory properties, is much better for toothaches and muscle pains than aceteminophen (Tylenol). For headaches, I prefer ASA (acetylsalicylic acid--Aspirin or Anacin), unless it's a migraine (infrequent), in which case the blood-thinning action of ASA is the _last_ thing you'd need--so then I'd go with the aceteminophen.

Next poster thought that was a bit long-winded.


----------



## Ericthonius (Feb 12, 2006)

FreeThinker said:


> Next poster thought that was a bit long-winded.




Slapped. Your dissertation on NSAIDs was brief by comparison to my own. You didn't even get into prescription medicine for palliative care.

Next poster doesn't take any prescription meds on a daily basis.


----------



## FreeThinker (Feb 12, 2006)

Ericthonius said:


> Next poster doesn't take any prescription meds on a daily basis.


Saved.

Next poster will pick up a musical instrument today.


----------



## BBW Betty (Feb 12, 2006)

Slapped.

The next poster is allergic to his or her pets.


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 12, 2006)

Slapped.

The next poster played outside in the snow today.


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 12, 2006)

Slapped. We don't have any snow left. 

The Next Poster has been to the Great Dismal Swamp.


----------



## FatAndProud (Feb 12, 2006)

Slapped.

Next poster uses big words to compensate for something


----------



## Blackjack (Feb 12, 2006)

FatAndProud said:


> Slapped.
> 
> Next poster uses big words to compensate for something



Saved- compensating for the fact that I am but a student who is not yet even of legal drinking age in the United States.

The next poster got more than a foot of snow in the past few days.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Feb 12, 2006)

Saved, sorta. It lets me show I'm no dummy. (I sound like a valley girl.)

The next poster does not mind the smell of farts that much.


----------



## FatAndProud (Feb 12, 2006)

AHHH I mean SLAPPED!

Next poster has gone to Las Vegas to gamble.


----------



## FreeThinker (Feb 12, 2006)

FatAndProud said:


> Next poster has gone to Las Vegas to gamble.


Slapped.

The only gambling I do is showing up for work.

Next poster has eaten Mr. Noodle (or Top Ramen or Ichiban) noodles straight out of the package, all crunchy-like.


----------



## Ericthonius (Feb 12, 2006)

FreeThinker said:


> Next poster has eaten Mr. Noodle (or Top Ramen or Ichiban) noodles straight out of the package, all crunchy-like.



Slapped. 

Next poster has been described as 'Mephistophelian'.


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 12, 2006)

Slapped.

Next poster can keep a secret.


----------



## FreeThinker (Feb 12, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> Next poster can keep a secret.


Saved.

Next poster wears jewelry.


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 12, 2006)

Saved (my wedding ring.)

Next poster has good posture.


----------



## FatAndProud (Feb 12, 2006)

Slapped.

Next poster joined The Mile High Club.


----------



## FreeThinker (Feb 12, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> Next poster has good posture.


Slapped.

I _do_ make an effort, but I fell asleep in a chair earlier today, and can't sit up straight right now.

*Edit:* Slapped on the mile-high thing. (My, doesn't _that_ sound like bragging!)

Next poster plays a non-string musical instrument ('cause I already know there are _scads_ of guitarists here!).


----------



## FatAndProud (Feb 12, 2006)

Slapped. Only viola and guitar.

Next poster wears granny/grampa panties.


----------



## FreeThinker (Feb 12, 2006)

FatAndProud said:


> Next poster wears granny/grampa panties.


Ack!

Slapped. I prefer the _support_ of briefs.

Next poster thinks Tom Berenger was the _real_ star of Eddie and the Cruisers.


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 12, 2006)

Slapped.

Next poster has heard about "The Flying Tomato"


----------



## EvilPrincess (Feb 12, 2006)

Saved 

Next poster knows about "Tomato Head"


----------



## cnk2cav (Feb 12, 2006)

Slapped

Next poster loves tomato soup


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 12, 2006)

Saved.

Next poster would be a pretty good "Wheel-of-Fortune" contestant.


----------



## Blackjack (Feb 12, 2006)

S__ED

The next poster would like to buy a vowel.


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 12, 2006)

*lol* Slapped (nah, don't need to)

Next poster has driven through a blizzard.


----------



## FreeThinker (Feb 12, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> Next poster has driven through a blizzard.


Saved. Many a time have I driven through blizzards. Fortunately, none have been any more recent than last week.

There's always tomorrow, though! (I didn't check the forecast.)

Next poster knows exactly what time to wake up to get where they need to be tomorrow.


----------



## FatAndProud (Feb 13, 2006)

Saved. Well...Kind of I wake up early just because I can anyways.

Next poster thinks this thread will make it to page 50 within 5 days.


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 13, 2006)

Slapped.

Next poster can whistle really loud.


----------



## FatAndProud (Feb 13, 2006)

Saved.

Next poster has a fire place in their house.


----------



## Blackjack (Feb 13, 2006)

FatAndProud said:


> Saved.
> 
> Next poster has a fire place in their house.



Saved.

Next poster sings in the shower.


----------



## jamie (Feb 13, 2006)

Saved. I sing constantly, very badly, but constantly.


Next poster likes to walk in the rain.


----------



## Blackjack (Feb 13, 2006)

jamie said:


> Saved. I sing constantly, very badly, but constantly.
> 
> 
> Next poster likes to walk in the rain.



Saved.

Next poster likes to sing in the rain.


----------



## The Nutcracker (Feb 13, 2006)

Slapped.

The next poster can dance really well.


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 14, 2006)

The Nutcracker said:


> Slapped.
> 
> The next poster can dance really well.



Slapped! I have all the dancing finesse of a brick.

Not that it stops me.. my date usually does. 

Next Poster has been to the Craters of the Moon Nat'l Monument.


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 14, 2006)

Slapped.

Next poster is a sweetheart.


----------



## RedHead (Feb 14, 2006)

SAVED...

I think you're very special as well Swampy!

The next person is savvy, sucessful and a fantastic lover!


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 14, 2006)

Golly! Saved! :wubu: 

Next Poster knows the way to San Jose.


----------



## FreeThinker (Feb 14, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> Next Poster knows the way to San Jose.


Slapped.

Next poster thinks the closest man-made sounds to perfection are a Gibson 335 through a Fender tweed, or a parallel-twin English bike.


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 14, 2006)

Saved. ( I amm guessing that has a pretty nice sound.)

Next poster is quite a comedian.


----------



## FatAndProud (Feb 14, 2006)

Saved.

Next poster is going to "make whoopie" on Valentine's Day.


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 14, 2006)

Saved/Slapped (the future is a mystery)

Next poster is a happy camper.


----------



## BBW Betty (Feb 14, 2006)

Saved/Slapped--I'm happy, but I don't go camping.  

The next poster likes milk/dairy products.


----------



## FatAndProud (Feb 14, 2006)

Saved.

Next poster likes the Allman Brothers. (Listening to Melissa right now)


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 14, 2006)

Saved (I like the song, Jessica)

Next poster has been to some kind of event that got rained out.


----------



## FatAndProud (Feb 14, 2006)

Slapped (At least I think)

Next poster thinks I should go see George Carlin, he's coming to the college I attend.


----------



## Ericthonius (Feb 14, 2006)

FatAndProud said:


> Next poster thinks I should go see George Carlin, he's coming to the college I attend.



Slapped. He's a pale imitation of Lenny Bruce.

Next poster is afraid of clowns, or at least uneasy at the sight of them.


----------



## BBW Betty (Feb 14, 2006)

Ericthonius said:


> Slapped. He's a pale imitation of Lenny Bruce.
> 
> Next poster is afraid of clowns, or at least uneasy at the sight of them.



Saved--They always remind me of nightmares I had after watching Stephen King's _It_. :shocked:  

The next poster takes a nap every day.


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 14, 2006)

Slapped.

Next poster has sloppy handwriting.


----------



## EvilPrincess (Feb 14, 2006)

Saved - and to post on the movie quotes "You have the handwriting of a serial killer"


Next Poster

Showers more than once a day.


----------



## ataraxia (Feb 14, 2006)

EvilPrincess said:


> Saved - and to post on the movie quotes "You have the handwriting of a serial killer"
> 
> 
> Next Poster
> ...


Slapped. I ain't that dirty.  

Next poster didn't notice this thread was moved to the new lounge forum.


----------



## FatAndProud (Feb 14, 2006)

Slapped.

Next poster thinks THEIRS is The IRS...coincedence? I think not.


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 14, 2006)

Slapped.

Next poster is also currently doing chores.


----------



## FreeThinker (Feb 14, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> Next poster is also currently doing chores.


Slapped.

Next poster has a rant to go on...


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Feb 15, 2006)

Saved. I ALWAYS have a rant or a piss off. Now to find that angry mob.

Next poster has popped the pimple of a lover.


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 15, 2006)

Saved.

Next poster has their T.V. turned off.


----------



## Ryan (Feb 15, 2006)

Saved.

The next poster has read "Atlas Shrugged", by Ayn Rand.


----------



## Aliena (Feb 15, 2006)

Ryan said:


> Saved.
> 
> The next poster has read "Atlas Shrugged", by Ayn Rand.




Slapped! I am reading 'The Da Vinci Code'. 

Next poster recieved a teddy bear for Valentines day.:wubu:


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 15, 2006)

Aliena said:


> Slapped! I am reading 'The Da Vinci Code'.
> 
> Next poster recieved a teddy bear for Valentines day.:wubu:



Slapped. I got a box of 60% Dark Chocolate. 

Next Poster on a Giant Hershey's Kiss!


----------



## Ryan (Feb 15, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> Next Poster on a Giant Hershey's Kiss!



Slapped. I don't know what "Next Poster on a Giant Hershey's Kiss" is supposed to mean, so I should probably deny all involvement just to be on the safe side. 

The next poster owns an Apple computer.


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 15, 2006)

Ryan said:


> Slapped. I don't know what "Next Poster on a Giant Hershey's Kiss" is supposed to mean, so I should probably deny all involvement just to be on the safe side.
> 
> The next poster owns an Apple computer.



Slapped. Not even an Ipod.

The next poster owns something that run Windows Mobile.


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 15, 2006)

Slapped.

Next poster has surprised somebody this week.


----------



## AnnMarie (Feb 15, 2006)

Saved. 

The next poster has eaten cheese in the past 10 hours.


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 15, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> Saved.
> 
> The next poster has eaten cheese in the past 10 hours.



Saved! Gorgonzola! 

The next poster is wearing Red.


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 15, 2006)

Slapped.

The next poster listened to the oldies today.


----------



## FatAndProud (Feb 15, 2006)

Slapped.

Next poster laughs when someone "toots".


----------



## Ryan (Feb 15, 2006)

Saved. If you're a guy, "toots" never stop being funny.

The next poster prefers tea to coffee.


----------



## Mini (Feb 15, 2006)

Slapped. Tea is for nancies.

The next poster knows the first two rules of Fight Club.


----------



## Ryan (Feb 15, 2006)

Saved. _Fight Club_ is one of the greatest movies ever.

The next poster knows the first two amendments to the Constitution.


----------



## FatAndProud (Feb 15, 2006)

Slapped. I think. I'm not cool enough to know the first amendments.

Next poster uses Herbal Essences shampoo.


----------



## Ryan (Feb 15, 2006)

Slapped.

The next poster can identify the person in my avatar.


----------



## FatAndProud (Feb 15, 2006)

Saved, Spike from Cowboy Bebop.

Next poster likes oatmeal.


----------



## Ryan (Feb 15, 2006)

Slapped. Oatmeal is warm, slimy cereal.

The next poster likes biscuits and gravy.


----------



## FatAndProud (Feb 15, 2006)

Slapped. Biscuits and gravy are for hillbillies.

Next poster likes to read.


----------



## Ryan (Feb 15, 2006)

Saved. I'm always reading at least two books at any given time...even though I'm a hillbilly that likes biscuits and gravy. 

The next poster drinks a lot of soda.


----------



## Ericthonius (Feb 15, 2006)

Ryan said:


> The next poster drinks a lot of soda.




Slapped. I don't drink any, don't like the bubbles anymore.

Next poster thinks they look better _WITH_ mascara but everybody else thinks they look better without it.


----------



## BBW Betty (Feb 15, 2006)

Slapped. I hardly ever wear make-up anyway, and mascara gets goopy.

The next poster prints b/c his/her handwriting is horrendous.


----------



## jamie (Feb 15, 2006)

Slapped. My cursive is way nicer than my print, but I prefer print.

The next poster got up before 7 a.m. this morning.


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 15, 2006)

Saved.

Next poster needs to clean house today.


----------



## Aliena (Feb 15, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> Saved.
> 
> Next poster needs to clean house today.



Slapped! Cleaning is done on the weekends! Although I will do some light stuff; everyday stuff that is!

Next poster wears more than one ring on their fingers.


----------



## BBW Betty (Feb 15, 2006)

Slapped. Just my wedding ring.

The next poster has a birthmark.


----------



## Mini (Feb 15, 2006)

Slapped. Nothin' special aboot me as a baby, other than the fact that I resembled a watermelon with arms.

The next poster is a raging chocoholic.


----------



## Aliena (Feb 15, 2006)

Mini said:


> Slapped. Nothin' special aboot me as a baby, other than the fact that I resembled a watermelon with arms.
> 
> The next poster is a raging chocoholic.




Ooooooooh yeah, that is a SAVED!! I especially love the super dark chocolate bars by Hersheys!

Next poster gets a headache from all the latest medical news releases. You know the ones that contradict the one before it?


----------



## ataraxia (Feb 15, 2006)

Slapped. Don't pay attention to them for just that reason.

Next poster knows that the best way to get something done is to do it yourself.


----------



## Aliena (Feb 15, 2006)

ataraxia said:


> Slapped. Don't pay attention to them for just that reason.
> 
> Next poster knows that the best way to get something done is to do it yourself.



Saved! Of course! 

Next poster contemplates the meaning of life, while on the shitter!


----------



## Blackjack (Feb 15, 2006)

Aliena said:


> Saved! Of course!
> 
> Next poster contemplates the meaning of life, while on the shitter!



Slapped. I save that time for reading mythology.

Next poster loves Frank Sinatra.


----------



## Mini (Feb 15, 2006)

Slapped. That dude be a tool.

The next poster is a hoplophobe, but probably doesn't know what that means.


----------



## Ericthonius (Feb 15, 2006)

Mini said:


> The next poster is a hoplophobe, but probably doesn't know what that means.



Slapped, gun owner.

Next poster thought the word referred to Hans-Hermann Hoppe and Libertarianism.


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 15, 2006)

Slapped.

Next poster is a wild and wacky person!


----------



## FatAndProud (Feb 16, 2006)

Saved! 

Next poster bought a new CD within the last week.


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 16, 2006)

Slapped. I just bought the Curse of the Wererabbit (Wallace and Gromitt) DVD.

Next Poster has an expired driver's license.


----------



## FatAndProud (Feb 16, 2006)

Slapped! Muahaha I am still able to be on the streets, watch out!!

Next poster had a shotgun wedding


----------



## Ericthonius (Feb 16, 2006)

FatAndProud said:


> Next poster had a shotgun wedding



Slapped. My Mossberg-500, (Nadine), and I have been living in sin for going on 20 years...

Next poster would love to hang out with Iggy Pop.


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Feb 16, 2006)

Slapped. 

Next poster recently found something that they thought they lost years ago.


----------



## wrathofpengy (Feb 16, 2006)

Saved, actually. I found a picture of my sister and I that I hadn't seen in years...

The next poster loves to read trashy romance novels.


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 16, 2006)

Slapped.

The next poster has had a bragging party.


----------



## wrathofpengy (Feb 16, 2006)

Slapped

The next poster sings in the shower.


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 16, 2006)

Saved.

The next poster woke up on the good side of the bed.


----------



## BBW Betty (Feb 16, 2006)

Saved. I'm in a very good mood today.

The next poster suffers from allergies caused by his/her pets.


----------



## wrathofpengy (Feb 16, 2006)

Slapped. 

I suffer from allergies, but not from my pets...just everything else in the atmosphere!

The next poster is currently enrolled at a university


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 16, 2006)

Slapped/Saved (sometimes I suffer and sometimes I don't because I think its also seasonal) ...and since I've moved to Minnesota my allergies *so far* aren't as bad.

Next poster sometimes runs away with their imagination.


Slapped. (Not enrolled at a university.)


----------



## wrathofpengy (Feb 16, 2006)

Saved

Next poster believes in the supernatural


----------



## BBW Betty (Feb 16, 2006)

Saved. Stories about hauntings can freak me out bigtime.

The next poster can sleep anytime, anywhere.


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 16, 2006)

Slapped.

Next poster needs to go grocery shopping.


----------



## BBW Betty (Feb 16, 2006)

Slapped--Just went this morning.

Next poster prefers tap water to bottled water.


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 16, 2006)

Slapped/Saved. (I like both)

Next poster has made their very own recipe.


----------



## 4honor (Feb 16, 2006)

Saved. Several.

Next poster drinks directly from the pitcher sometimes, if no one is looking.


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 16, 2006)

Slapped.

Next poster can be quite gullible from time to time.


----------



## Mini (Feb 17, 2006)

Slapped. I've never once ever been wrong, ever, and I don't plan on fucking that up anytime soon. 

The next poster thinks that Starship Troopers (the movie) is a brilliant, totally misunderstood satire.


----------



## FatAndProud (Feb 17, 2006)

Slapped. 

Next poster thinks their body is a "temple" and should not be interrupted with piercings or tattoos or any kind of modifications.


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 17, 2006)

Slapped/Saved (I don't know yet if I'll ever get a piercing or tattoo.) 

Next poster likes to go shopping at Hot Topic.


----------



## FatAndProud (Feb 18, 2006)

Saved.

Next poster painted their nails within the last week.


----------



## Mini (Feb 18, 2006)

Slapped, thankfully. Though I have given a great deal of thought to a full-body waxing.

Then I watched The 40 Year Old Virgin.

Um, no thanks.

Anyway, the next poster has laughed at an abortion joke and not felt dirty about it.


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 18, 2006)

Slapped. (I've never even heard an abortion joke.)

Next poster has acted in a play.


----------



## FatAndProud (Feb 18, 2006)

Saved. I was Cat in the Hat in 5th grade. And Virgin Mary in kindergarden lol.

(I want to hear a joke about abortion...enlighten me)

Next poster thinks McDonald's makes camel burgers.


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 18, 2006)

FatAndProud said:


> Saved. I was Cat in the Hat in 5th grade. And Virgin Mary in kindergarden lol.
> 
> (I want to hear a joke about abortion...enlighten me)
> 
> Next poster thinks McDonald's makes camel burgers.



Saved! But they're the most delicious camel burgers on the planet! :eat2: 

Next poster has stuck their feet in the Mississippi river.


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 18, 2006)

Saved.

Next poster has been inside a cave.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Feb 18, 2006)

Saved. I'm taking the high road and referring to a literal cave too.

Next poster doesn't need tits with an ass like that!


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 18, 2006)

How in the heck d I respond?!?!?

I guess Slapped.

Next poster has had or will have an alcoholic beverage tonight.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Feb 18, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> How in the heck d I respond?!?!?
> 
> I guess Slapped.
> 
> Next poster has had or will have an alcoholic beverage tonight.



Self-confidence is sexy, Swampy! You should say, "Saved! Hells yeah!"

And slapped. No booze for me. 

Next poster thinks Swampy doesn't need tits with an ass like that!


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 19, 2006)

Saved. It wouldn't hurt. 

Next poster has a brother named Steve.


----------



## EvilPrincess (Feb 19, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> Next poster has a brother named Steve.


 
Slapped 

Next poster, shares a bed with someone that snores like a buzz saw :doh:


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 19, 2006)

Saved.. Kinda. She had her tonsils out this past summer and the buzz saw is down to a whisper. 

Next poster prefers front-clasp bras over the back-clasp.


----------



## EvilPrincess (Feb 19, 2006)

Slap-aved depends on the bra 


Next poster has already filed their income tax


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 19, 2006)

Slapped.

Next poster laughs at loud...and REALLY LOUD!


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 19, 2006)

Saved. I've almost spent all of it too. As soon as all my W-2/1099 forms get to me (which is usually right on jan 31), I efile with TurboTax, and get my returns direct deposited in days.

Next Poster has more than 6% going into their 401(k).


----------



## EvilPrincess (Feb 19, 2006)

Saved if you count the company add 


Next poster- has more than 3 tvs


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 19, 2006)

Saved. I have more than three.

Next poster doesn't have a residence phone. (Uses a cell phone instead, or just doesn't have one)


----------



## FatAndProud (Feb 19, 2006)

Saved.

Next poster pees in the shower. (Admit it, you know you do it )


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 19, 2006)

Ewwww. Grosss. Saved. 

Next Poster has a seat/chair/bench in their shower/tub.


----------



## the_princess (Feb 19, 2006)

Slapped.....next poster loves cheesecake! :wubu:


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 19, 2006)

Saved!! 

Next Poster lives alone.


----------



## the_princess (Feb 19, 2006)

Slapped....I used to....next poster has a college education


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 19, 2006)

Saved! I'm College Edumacated. 

Next Poster is posting in their pajamas.


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 19, 2006)

Slapped.

Next poster has found a 4 leaf clover.


----------



## the_princess (Feb 19, 2006)

Saved--a long, long time ago....next poster has ALWAYS loved BBW's and SSBBW's


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 19, 2006)

Saved.

Next poster can be quite artistic.


----------



## the_princess (Feb 19, 2006)

Saved--musically-artistic, anyway (and an insomniac if you couldn't tell! LOL) 

Next poster lives where it's warm all the time.


----------



## RedHead (Feb 19, 2006)

Saved funny it would be me...I am an artist

Next person who posts has never watched the Whole Star Wars Series


----------



## the_princess (Feb 19, 2006)

Saved....like i said, next poster lives where it's warm all the time.


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 19, 2006)

Slapped. I sleep Star Wars. 

Next Poster doesn't like Ice Tea.


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 19, 2006)

Slapped.

Next poster has shopped at a Piggly Wiggly.


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 19, 2006)

Saved!! (Do they still exist?)

Next Poster has shopped at a ShopKo.


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 19, 2006)

Slapped.

Next poster was once injured by a slap on bracelet.


----------



## FatAndProud (Feb 19, 2006)

Slapped.

Next poster has a fear of oceans.


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 19, 2006)

Saved. Perfect Storm didn't help matters either.

Next Poster knows which 7-Up flavor *had* caffeine.


----------



## BBW Betty (Feb 19, 2006)

Saved, sort of. I could guess the right one if given a multiple choice question. (I'm too tired to think of it on my own right now.)

Next poster mooched at least three meals from relatives this weekend.


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 19, 2006)

Slapped.

Next poster has been quite difficult to cheer up today.


----------



## Ash (Feb 20, 2006)

Saved, unfortunately. I lost my keys this morning (including my work keys) and thought I'd have to get a locksmith for my car and to pay a fine for losing the store keys. Had to call my boss to open the store and get a ride to work. Thankfully, my family found them while I was gone. But, when I got home, my car had a flat tire...It's been one of those days...

Next poster can't stand diet soda.


----------



## Ryan (Feb 20, 2006)

Saved. Diet soda sucks.

The next poster watched the Daytona 500.


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 20, 2006)

I hate days like that, Ashley. But I suppose that days like that may possiby allow us to cherish the better days all the more. *I don't know the quote or anecdote of wisdom from what I am trying to think of.)

Anyways, I've had a lousy day. And the medicine I took several hours ago made me quite irritable. I really despise it when my temper gets the best of me and when I act and react awful towards others.

Saved/Slapped (certain diet sodas I can't stand....others I can still tolerate..for example: I like Diet Sprite)

Next poster is looking forward to Monday and they also plan on doing something fun.

Slapped ( I didn't watch the Daytona 500)


----------



## Cinda (Feb 20, 2006)

I did not look forward to going to the doctor today, and am doing nothing fun.

The next poster wears green speedos/bikinis


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 20, 2006)

Slapped.

The next poster stretched before they got out of bed this morning.


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Feb 20, 2006)

Saved

The next poster, spent last weekend watched the Olympics.


----------



## FatAndProud (Feb 20, 2006)

Slapped.

Next poster had braces in their teens.


----------



## Blackjack (Feb 20, 2006)

Slapped.

Next poster likes Subway sammitches.


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 20, 2006)

Saved.

Next poster has been to the Mall of America.


----------



## FatAndProud (Feb 20, 2006)

Unfortunately...Slapped. I've been deprived.

Next poster knows who Venus of Willendorf is.


----------



## Aliena (Feb 20, 2006)

FatAndProud said:


> Unfortunately...Slapped. I've been deprived.
> 
> Next poster knows who Venus of Willendorf is.




Saved! 

Next poster is frustrated today is a holiday!


----------



## BBW Betty (Feb 20, 2006)

Slapped. I finally got some stuff done I'd been putting off.

The next poster reads the dictionary or encyclopedia for fun.


----------



## FreneticFangs (Feb 20, 2006)

slapped.
The next poster has eaten, is eating, or will eat McDs today. :eat2:


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 21, 2006)

Slapped.

Next poster has been caught stealing.


----------



## FatAndProud (Feb 21, 2006)

Saved. Well, I didn't get the chance to steal but I was caught in the act of stealing stickers from a grocery store.

Next poster has relatives that died last year.


----------



## Mini (Feb 21, 2006)

Slapped. No one died that I can recall. 

Next poster has masturbated at least once to the thought of a life that doesn't so closely resemble Hell.


----------



## FatAndProud (Feb 21, 2006)

Slapped definitely. Haha...That'd be...weird.

Next poster is eating/drinking when they answer.


----------



## Ericthonius (Feb 21, 2006)

FatAndProud said:


> Next poster is eating/drinking when they answer.




Saved. Rasin Bran.

Next poster agrees with the old addage:

"*Smoking a cigarette with a filter is like sucking on a tit through a sweater.*"


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 21, 2006)

Saved/Slapped ( I don't smoke. How woud I know? but I am going to guess more Saved.) 

Next poster has been rubbing their eyes.


----------



## FatAndProud (Feb 21, 2006)

Slapped. Contacts would fall out 

Next poster has an in-ground swimming pool either in their house or backyard.


----------



## Aliena (Feb 21, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> Saved/Slapped ( I don't smoke. How woud I know? but I am going to guess more Saved.)
> 
> Next poster has been rubbing their eyes.




Saved! Allergies are driving me craaaaazy!! 

Next poster watches a lot of STNG.


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 21, 2006)

Slapped. (I don't watch much Star Trek)

Slapped. (no swimming pool)

Next poster talks in their sleep.


----------



## Ericthonius (Feb 21, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> Next poster talks in their sleep.




Saved. Usually in English but there have been times...

Next poster has been to see the Pyramids at Giza in Egypt.


----------



## Cinda (Feb 21, 2006)

Slapped. but I've seen the Grand Canyon.  

Next poster is eating or wishes they were eating Pizza:eat2: :eat2:


----------



## JerseyBigBoy (Feb 21, 2006)

Cinda said:


> Slapped. but I've seen the Grand Canyon.
> 
> Next poster is eating or wishes they were eating Pizza:eat2: :eat2:



Saved. Because I don't feel like cooking.

Next poster is BORED with the olympics.


----------



## LeedsFeeder (Feb 21, 2006)

Saved, I haven't even watched the Olympics

Next Poster has a soft spot for dogs


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 21, 2006)

Saved/Slapped ( I like dogs most of the time, yet then again I sometimes have my moments when I feel like I despise them.)

Next poster has a black keyboard.


----------



## BBW Betty (Feb 21, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> Next poster has a black keyboard.



Slapped. It's kind of ecru.

The next poster is writing or has written a novel.


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 21, 2006)

Slapped (only short stories, essays, grocery lists, or poetry *hehehe*)

Next poster has worn perfume or cologne today.


----------



## Mini (Feb 21, 2006)

Slapped. I only wear perfume when I'm sure my mother won't find out about it.

The next poster thinks emo kids should be beaten with a stick until they're normal.


----------



## FatAndProud (Feb 21, 2006)

Slapped. Emo kids need love too.

Next poster likes to laugh at other people's expense such as when a person falls on their face.


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 21, 2006)

Slapped. (And I should be if I did that.)

Next Poster *hates* the Beatles.


----------



## Aliena (Feb 21, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> Slapped. (And I should be if I did that.)
> 
> Next Poster *hates* the Beatles.




If you mean hate their music, that would be a slap! I love the Beatles music!!

Next poster watches the 11 o'clock news!


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 22, 2006)

Slapped.

Next poster has had to take medicine to remedy either a cold or allergy recently.


----------



## Aliena (Feb 22, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> Slapped.
> 
> Next poster has had to take medicine to remedy either a cold or allergy recently.




Saved!! Not just saved, but SAVED!!!!

Next poster has flown in the last 6 months!


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 22, 2006)

Saved. (I flew from Little Rock, Arkansas to Minneapolis/St.Paul Minnesota in November.)

Next poster has worn Doc Martins.


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 22, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> Saved. (I flew from Little Rock, Arkansas to Minneapolis/St.Paul Minnesota in November.)
> 
> Next poster has worn Doc Martins.



Slapped. I don't even know where to go to get Doc Martins.

Next Poster has worn cheap imitation Birkenstocks.


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 22, 2006)

Slapped.

Next poster has made a fool out of themself in public recently.


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 22, 2006)

Saved. _But that's another story_. 

Next Poster has been to the top of the Space Needle.


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 22, 2006)

Slapped.

Next poster has enjoyed watching: "The Three Stooges."


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 22, 2006)

Saved!  

Next Poster watched the "Bionic" Three Stooges cartoon.

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0189313/


----------



## Ericthonius (Feb 22, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> Next poster has enjoyed watching: "The Three Stooges."



Saved. Moe Howard is an inspiration to us all.

Next poster is procrastinating. Reading these posts instead of doing something else.

(I know I am. I'm off to make dinner... Pork in cream sauce over egg noodles.)

EDIT: Slapped! The 3 Robonic Stooges? Was out of the country when that was aired, IIRC. Thankfully missing it whilst trying to avoid Malaria.


----------



## FatAndProud (Feb 22, 2006)

Slapped.

Next poster has smelly feet ..ew.


----------



## sicninja911 (Feb 22, 2006)

slapped to hell! lol just kiddin'.

next poster has holes in their socks


----------



## eightyseven (Feb 22, 2006)

Slapped! Despite intense Michigan cold I don't wear much but sandals on a regular basis.

Next poster has watched the Winter Olympics at least once in the past week and a half.


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 22, 2006)

Saved.

Next poster stumbled over something earlier.


----------



## FatAndProud (Feb 22, 2006)

Slapped.

Next poster knows how to change their own oil in their car (I just learned today )


----------



## spickspuck (Feb 22, 2006)

Saved (YES YES YES)

next poster is 200+ lbs


----------



## RedHead (Feb 22, 2006)

spickspuck said:


> Saved (YES YES YES)
> 
> next poster is 200+ lbs



Slapped  Sorry 

Next poster has thick dark wavy hair.


----------



## JerseyBigBoy (Feb 22, 2006)

RedHead said:


> Slapped  Sorry
> 
> Next poster has thick dark wavy hair.



Slapped. Blond wavy hair.

Next poster has the hots for a coworker.


----------



## Blackjack (Feb 22, 2006)

JerseyBigBoy said:


> Slapped. Blond wavy hair.
> 
> Next poster has the hots for a coworker.



Slapped, I work with only guys.

Next poster has been fired more than once.


----------



## 4honor (Feb 22, 2006)

Slapped - only once FIRED, but laid off many times.

The next poster has smelled microwave popcorn in the last 6 hours


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 22, 2006)

Saved (about 6 hours ago exactly)

Next poster believes in ghosts.


----------



## Ericthonius (Feb 23, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> Next poster believes in ghosts.




Saved. Come to my house. You might even see one yourself.

Next poster has Thursdays off.


----------



## FatAndProud (Feb 23, 2006)

Slapped.

Next poster has a secret handshake with their friend(s).


----------



## JerseyBigBoy (Feb 23, 2006)

FatAndProud said:


> Slapped.
> 
> Next poster has a secret handshake with their friend(s).



Slapped.

Next poster takes multivitamins in the morning.


----------



## BBW Betty (Feb 23, 2006)

Saved. 

The next poster can do his or her job from home sometimes.


----------



## JerseyBigBoy (Feb 23, 2006)

BBW Betty said:


> Saved.
> 
> The next poster can do his or her job from home sometimes.



Saved! But will they let me? Nooooooooo.

The next poster would rather live in the country than the city.


----------



## FatAndProud (Feb 23, 2006)

Saved.

Next poster had braces/retainer as a kid/teenager.


----------



## BBW Betty (Feb 23, 2006)

Slapped.

The next poster loves to watch reruns.


----------



## JerseyBigBoy (Feb 23, 2006)

BBW Betty said:


> Slapped.
> 
> The next poster loves to watch reruns.



Saved. (The Simpsons, Sienfeld, Law & Order...)

The next poster has to work over the weekend.


----------



## BBW Betty (Feb 23, 2006)

Slapped. At least not at an "official" job.

The next poster had a birthday this month.


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 23, 2006)

Slapped.

Next poster has tried Louisiana Hot Sauce.


----------



## FatAndProud (Feb 23, 2006)

SAVED!!! My dad got me into it.

Next poster lives in a rented house/appt.


----------



## JerseyBigBoy (Feb 23, 2006)

FatAndProud said:


> SAVED!!! My dad got me into it.
> 
> Next poster lives in a rented house/appt.



Saved.

Next person has a date this weekend.


----------



## FatAndProud (Feb 23, 2006)

Saved/slapped. Maybe... 

Next poster grabs the paper everyday or has it delivered to their house.


----------



## the_princess (Feb 23, 2006)

FatAndProud said:


> Saved/slapped. Maybe...
> 
> Next poster grabs the paper everyday or has it delivered to their house.


Slapped! The next poster got their heart broken recently.


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 23, 2006)

Slapped.

Next poster craves something sweet right now.


----------



## the_princess (Feb 23, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> Slapped.
> 
> Next poster craves something sweet right now.


Saved....that's a daily-basis thing! LOL Next poster wore braces on their teeth. (I know, lame, but I'm trying here! LOL)


----------



## Fatgirlfan (Feb 23, 2006)

Eighty-seven

what sports facility is that?


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 23, 2006)

the_princess said:


> Saved....that's a daily-basis thing! LOL Next poster wore braces on their teeth. (I know, lame, but I'm trying here! LOL)



Slapped.

Next poster is incredibly ticklish.


----------



## the_princess (Feb 23, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> Slapped.
> 
> Next poster is incredibly ticklish.


Saved....although it drives me nuts to be tickled!  Next poster has had a best friend for over a decade.


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 23, 2006)

Saved.

Next poster has no problem smiling for the camera.


----------



## Ericthonius (Feb 24, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> Next poster has no problem smiling for the camera.



Slapped. I try to look at the camera and pretend I'm a Serial Killer, looking as nuts as possible. You never know when any given photo of you will wind up on the front page of the New York Post with the headline:

_*HEADLESS BODY FOUND IN TOPLESS BAR*_


The next poster eschews the, _Wall Street Journal_, because it doesn't have the comics in it.


----------



## FatAndProud (Feb 24, 2006)

SAVED! assuming eschews means ...like throws it away cuz there's no comics lol

Next poster likes cookies n cream ice cream.


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 24, 2006)

Saved.

Next poster has picked up a split as a spare in a game of bowling.


----------



## FatAndProud (Feb 24, 2006)

Saved.

Next poster has dsl.


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Feb 24, 2006)

FatAndProud said:


> Saved.
> 
> Next poster has dsl.



Saved.

The next poster, still thinks that Peter Seller's did the Pink Pather best.


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 24, 2006)

I haven't seen the new one yet.. but I'm a purist. Saved!

Next poster wore Vans in high school.


----------



## BBW Betty (Feb 24, 2006)

Must be slapped...I'm not even sure what those are.

The next poster needs a nap.


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 24, 2006)

Slapped.

Next poster has recently changed their avatar picture.


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 24, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> Slapped.
> 
> Next poster has recently changed their avatar picture.



Its the Best Icon Ever too!!!  Saved!

Next Poster got flowers today!


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 24, 2006)

Slapped.

Next poster has uttered the word "warshed" in place of "washed."


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 24, 2006)

Saved. You don't wash a dog. You warsh him. 

Next Poster has never had Indian food.


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 25, 2006)

Slapped. (I've had mutton.)

Next poster has recently been questioned or pulled over by a police officer.


----------



## JerseyBigBoy (Feb 25, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> Slapped. (I've had mutton.)
> 
> Next poster has recently been questioned or pulled over by a police officer.



SAVED!!!!!!!! Yesterday I had a chat with a local cop. I can't believe you posted that!

Next poster is planning to buy some power tools this weekend for a project


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 25, 2006)

Slapped (I do need a brand new vacuum cleaner, though.)

Next poster has seen both "The Grudge" and "Ju-On."


----------



## BBW Betty (Feb 25, 2006)

Slapped. I've not seen either one.

The next poster knows what the movie "Doogle" is supposed to be about.


----------



## FatAndProud (Feb 25, 2006)

Slapped.

The next poster LOVES Fuzzy's avatar. I totally do. *swoons*


----------



## Ceres (Feb 25, 2006)

saved!!!!
next poster doesnt give a sheet about olympics!!!!


----------



## the_princess (Feb 25, 2006)

Ceres said:


> saved!!!!
> next poster doesnt give a sheet about olympics!!!!


Slapped/Saved....I'm torn right now...lol 

Next poster likes warmer weather better than the cold.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Feb 25, 2006)

the_princess said:


> Next poster likes warmer weather better than the cold.



Saved! I'd give anything to be somewhere warm and sunny right now.

Next poster is going to give me rep points... just 'cuz.


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 25, 2006)

Saved.

Next person has worn a milk mustache.


----------



## BBW Betty (Feb 25, 2006)

Saved. Probably several times in my lifetime.

The next poster has lived in the same house all his life.


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 25, 2006)

Slapped.

Next poster has once played the game: pac-man, donkey kong, FROGGER!!!


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 25, 2006)

Saved. I spent my life savings (during the 80s) on pacman, donkey kong, frogger, tempest, defender, robotron, star wars, out run, etc., etc...

Next poster has never had a McDonalds hamburger.


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 26, 2006)

Slapped.

Next poster also likes to drink Long Island Iced Teas.


----------



## UberAris (Feb 26, 2006)

Slapped 

The next poster enjoys thunder storms


----------



## BBW Betty (Feb 26, 2006)

Saved. They can result in anything from relaxation to romance.

The next poster likes shopping for clothes.


----------



## FatAndProud (Feb 26, 2006)

SAVED! SAVED! SAVED!!!!!!!

Next poster recently bought a new piece of furniture.


----------



## JerseyBigBoy (Feb 26, 2006)

FatAndProud said:


> SAVED! SAVED! SAVED!!!!!!!
> 
> Next poster recently bought a new piece of furniture.




saved.

Next person skipped church today.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Feb 26, 2006)

Saved... I've skipped it every Sunday for the last two years. 

The next poster will give me rep points out of the kindness of their heart. :smitten:


----------



## Cinda (Feb 26, 2006)

hmmmmm, well I would if I knew how Laura, sorry no rep points. slap.

the next poster likes chocolate. :eat2: :kiss2:


----------



## Cinda (Feb 26, 2006)

ok figured it out and gave you rep points for your shamless solicitation...lol


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Feb 26, 2006)

LOL... thank you. 

and SAVED! I love chocolate. 

Next poster is kinda glad the Olympics are over.


----------



## BBW Betty (Feb 26, 2006)

Neither saved nor slapped. I didn't actively watch them, but they didn't bother me, either.

The next poster is eager for winter to end.


----------



## UberAris (Feb 26, 2006)

Saved, I love wonter... but its getting bitterly cold out here in upper PA...

The next poster enjoys the finer aspects of warm pie (of any type)


----------



## Donna (Feb 26, 2006)

Saved...and NO, I am not going to elaborate.

Next poster is getting ancy waiting for the Harry Potter movie to come out on DVD.


----------



## MWBBWFanMan (Feb 26, 2006)

Slapped...I have never seen any of the movies or read the books...

Next person is someone that slept in till at least 10 am once in the last week


----------



## Donna (Feb 26, 2006)

Saved (and Bill, slap me again and I am gonna smack ya back  )

Next poster has seen KISS live at least once in their lifetime.


----------



## Cinda (Feb 26, 2006)

yay I get to slap Donner,  

The next person had splendiferous sex last nite


----------



## Donna (Feb 26, 2006)

Saved (although I oughta slap ya back for GP, CInda.....) 

Next poster collects stuffed animals.


----------



## Cinda (Feb 26, 2006)

well, ok, Saved. I do have alot of old beanie babies. wait! it wasn't my fault. my girlfriend collected them and so since I was drug to every lil store in town I kinda bought some. I do love big fat teddy bears tho, lol :wubu: :kiss2: :kiss2: :kiss2: Donna

oops had to edit, I forgot --the next person has a hankerin for a huge juicy steak (well I do anyway) and a hot fudge sundae


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 26, 2006)

Saved. (that sounds pretty good about right now.)

Next poster wants to go back to school.


----------



## Aliena (Feb 26, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> Saved. (that sounds pretty good about right now.)
> 
> Next poster wants to go back to school.




Yesssssssss! That is sooooo saved!!! I want to go back this fall, I am praying that will happen for me. 

Next poster is having a steak dinner tonight! :eat2:


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 26, 2006)

Slapped. Tonight was a Macho Combo night. 

Next poster is watching Cartoon Network.


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 26, 2006)

Slapped. (I've been watching Animal Planet much of the day.)

Next poster likes to learn something new from the T.V. show "Animal Planet's Most Extreme."


----------



## wrathofpengy (Feb 26, 2006)

Saved! I'm always up for learning something new, though. 

The next poster loves ice cream.


----------



## JerseyBigBoy (Feb 26, 2006)

wrathofpengy said:


> Saved! I'm always up for learning something new, though.
> 
> The next poster loves ice cream.



Saved. Even when I am BROKE I find the money.

Family Guy is on now, the next poster is watching.


----------



## BBW Betty (Feb 26, 2006)

Slapped--Can't find anything on right now that I want to watch.

The next poster is almost can't wait to get back to work tomorrow.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Feb 26, 2006)

Slapped. I used to like that show, but the humor's just too slapstick for me to enjoy lately.

Next poster has heard and likes the song "Pussy Control."


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 26, 2006)

Saved. (its ok, I'm not like CRAZY about it, though.)

Next poster is having popcorn tonight.


----------



## JerseyBigBoy (Feb 26, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> Saved. (its ok, I'm not like CRAZY about it, though.)
> 
> Next poster is having popcorn tonight.



Slapped. Pasta.

The next poster is actually looking forward to work tomorrow.


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 28, 2006)

Slapped (still looking for a job.:doh: )

Next poster has been quite moody recently.


----------



## Aliena (Feb 28, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> Slapped (still looking for a job.:doh: )
> 
> Next poster has been quite moody recently.




Slapped! I've been feeling very good lately! 

Next poster likes the BMT sandwhiches at Subway!:wubu:


----------



## FatAndProud (Feb 28, 2006)

Slapped. My friends and I were talking about those yesterday...how weird!!!

Next poster has a clean and very spotless house.


----------



## Aliena (Feb 28, 2006)

FatAndProud said:


> Slapped. My friends and I were talking about those yesterday...how weird!!!
> 
> Next poster has a clean and very spotless house.




Slapped and saved!! While it's clean, it's too small of an apartment to be spotless!! I am soooo looking forward to moving into a house!!  

Next poster ate toast this morning for breakfast!!


----------



## FatAndProud (Feb 28, 2006)

Slapped. This morning I ate a banana and drank some skim milk. (Sounds healthy dun it??? lol)

Next poster likes salad.


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 28, 2006)

Saved.

Next poster has a house full of rambunctious kids.


----------



## vix (Feb 28, 2006)

Slapped just the one but she makes up for it.

next poster has left a public bathroom with toilet tissue stuck to their shoe


----------



## JerseyBigBoy (Feb 28, 2006)

vix said:


> Slapped just the one but she makes up for it.
> 
> next poster has left a public bathroom with toilet tissue stuck to their shoe



Slapped! Walked out with an open fly a zillion times but no tissue.
The next poster has a healthclub membership but hasn't been to the gym since 2005.


----------



## MissToodles (Feb 28, 2006)

Saved...guilty as charged.

next poster pretends their cough drops are candy and eat them as such.


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 28, 2006)

Slapped/Saved (Sometimes I still do that.:doh: )

Next poster wants to find an apartment.


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 28, 2006)

Slapped. But I do need a lower house payment.

Next Poster hates fractions.


----------



## the_princess (Feb 28, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> Slapped/Saved (Sometimes I still do that.:doh: )
> 
> Next poster wants to find an apartment.


Saved....I had one, but had to move back home with the 'rents!  

Next poster has at least a Bachelor's degree.


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 28, 2006)

Yep Yep. In Science.

Next Poster hates fractions.


----------



## the_princess (Feb 28, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> Slapped. But I do need a lower house payment.
> 
> Next Poster hates fractions.


Slapped....love 'em! But, I am a nerd! LOL Like I said, next poster has at least a Bachelor's degree.


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 28, 2006)

*laugh*


----------



## the_princess (Feb 28, 2006)

Sorry, Fuzzy....didn't mean to repeat myself...didn't know you were gonna respond to mine...I should just quit for the day! LOL


----------



## the_princess (Feb 28, 2006)

I got one! LOL  Next poster is allergic to chocolate (oh, the horror! :shocked: LOL)


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 28, 2006)

Next poster can read and sign, in sign language.


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 28, 2006)

Slapped! I love chocolate!


----------



## the_princess (Feb 28, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> Next poster can read and sign, in sign language.


I can sign some stuff, but can't read any of it, so Slapped/Saved, I reckon. 

Next poster has a phobia about something.


----------



## JerseyBigBoy (Feb 28, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> Next poster can read and sign, in sign language.



Slapped.

The next poster prefers Wendys over BK or McD.


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 28, 2006)

Saved. I have the fear that I've been here before. (Dejavuphobia)

Next Poster is really cute.


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 28, 2006)

Saved! Wendy's Fries dipped in Wendy's Frosty.


----------



## the_princess (Feb 28, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> Saved. I have the fear that I've been here before. (Dejavuphobia)
> 
> Next Poster is really cute.


I think I have that phobia too, Fuzzy!  LOL


----------



## the_princess (Feb 28, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> Saved. I have the fear that I've been here before. (Dejavuphobia)
> 
> Next Poster is really cute.


Slapped...I may not be that cute, but I'm a helluva cook!  LOL

On that note....next poster loves to cook.


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 28, 2006)

Saved. (And slap me, because I enjoy my own cooking. )

Next Poster has never tried Clove Gum.


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 1, 2006)

Saved.

Next poster needs to throw away some left-overs that are inside their refrigerator.


----------



## Ericthonius (Mar 1, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> Next poster needs to throw away some left-overs that are inside their refrigerator.



Saved. Time to get rid of the old leftovers and make new ones.

Next poster has a secret recipe for chicken.


----------



## EvilPrincess (Mar 1, 2006)

Saved  and it is going to remain secret 


Next Poster:

Hates emptying the dishwasher


----------



## JerseyBigBoy (Mar 1, 2006)

EvilPrincess said:


> Saved  and it is going to remain secret
> 
> 
> Next Poster:
> ...



Slapped. I don't have one.
Next poster has a Brita water filter in their fridge.


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 1, 2006)

Slapped. I used to... but I got one of the fridges with a built-in water filter and water/ice dispendser.

Next Poster had too much to eat for dinner.


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 2, 2006)

Saved.

Next poster has a knack for faking another accent rather well.


----------



## eightyseven (Mar 2, 2006)

Saved! I'm horribly prone to it... Chicago, Boston, New York... all of them.

Next poster wishes he/she were in another place because of a guy/girl.


----------



## Angel (Mar 2, 2006)

eightyseven said:


> Next poster wishes he/she were in another place because of a guy/girl.


 
Saved! :wubu: 

Next poster already knows who is going to win American Idol! Who will win?


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 2, 2006)

Slapped. (I don't know....but I still watch it once in a while.)

Next poster likes to watch Ghost Hunters on T.V. (It's a show about people from TAPS who try to disprove ghostly occurences.)


----------



## JerseyBigBoy (Mar 2, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> Slapped. (I don't know....but I still watch it once in a while.)
> 
> Next poster likes to watch Ghost Hunters on T.V. (It's a show about people from TAPS who try to disprove ghostly occurences.)



Slapped.

Next poster takes vitamins each morning.


----------



## eightyseven (Mar 2, 2006)

Slapped... orange juice is my vitamin... hehe.

Next poster can juggle.


----------



## BBW Betty (Mar 2, 2006)

Slapped, although my brother can sort of juggle.

The next poster is having squash for supper.


----------



## FatAndProud (Mar 2, 2006)

Ew. Slapped. My mom used to make it with butter and marshmellows in it....so weird.

Next poster pays for dates, as in taking a person of the opposite sex out (or if you prefer the same sex ).


----------



## eightyseven (Mar 2, 2006)

SAVED... and proud of it! I always offer to pay... in fact, if a girl is vegetarian, I even ask if it's okay for me to eat meat. My goal is to make the girl comfortable... so I act accordingly.

Next poster has been online for over two hours.


----------



## Cinda (Mar 2, 2006)

er nope SLAP! just less than 1 hr so far. 

next poster has been to the Grand Canyon


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 2, 2006)

Cinda said:


> er nope SLAP! just less than 1 hr so far.
> 
> next poster has been to the Grand Canyon



Saved. I recommend taking the train. 

Next Poster has rode the Durango and Silverton.


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 2, 2006)

Slapped.

Next poster knows how to do the limbo rock.


----------



## Ryan (Mar 3, 2006)

Slapped. Never heard of it.

The next poster usually gets eight hours of sleep per night.


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 3, 2006)

Slapped.

The nest poster has had an embarassing moment with their voice cracking.


----------



## eightyseven (Mar 3, 2006)

Slapped... well, at least not that I can think of that stands out.

Next poster cannot touch their nose with their tongue.


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Mar 3, 2006)

eightyseven said:


> Slapped... well, at least not that I can think of that stands out.
> 
> Next poster cannot touch their nose with their tongue.



Saved can't do it!

The next poster had to go throught past post to remember which one was already used!


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 3, 2006)

Slapped. I think. 

Next Poster knows the best time to cross Nevada on I-80.


----------



## BBW Betty (Mar 4, 2006)

Slapped. Have not yet traveled to the western part of the country.

The next poster sews some of their own clothing.


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 4, 2006)

BBW Betty said:


> Slapped. Have not yet traveled to the western part of the country.
> 
> The next poster sews some of their own clothing.



Slapped. I don't know how. 

Next Poster has more than one cat.

( And btw, the best time to cross Nevada on I-80 is at NIGHT. Because you aren't missing anything anyway. See Also I-80 across Wyoming. )


----------



## eightyseven (Mar 4, 2006)

Slapped... no cats for me... though I want one when I have my own place.

Next poster is a sucker for the NCAA basketball tournament.


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 4, 2006)

Saved! Its Madness! MADNESS! 

Next poster is feeling fat today.


----------



## the_princess (Mar 4, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> Saved! Its Madness! MADNESS!
> 
> Next poster is feeling fat today.


Saved....but that's a given on any day! LOL 

Next poster has other pets besides a dog or a cat.


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 4, 2006)

Saved. I currently have a Ant Farm and two guinea pigs.

Next Poster is craving something cooked in a slow cooker.


----------



## BBW Betty (Mar 4, 2006)

Slapped. I've never actually even used one. I like the caramelization meats get from using a skillet.

The next poster needs to buy a new car.


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 4, 2006)

Saved/Slapped (I could go with either a very nice used car or brand new car...either way my wife and I still need another car.)

Next poster cannot figure out why sometimes they just cling onto their anger for a long period of time.


----------



## BBW Betty (Mar 4, 2006)

Saved. When I hold a grudge, I start getting madder at myself, too. :doh: 

The next poster likes eating onions and drinking milk in the same meal.


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 4, 2006)

Saved.

Next poster enjoys a neck or back massage.


----------



## BBW Betty (Mar 4, 2006)

MMMM....I mean, saved!

The next poster knows it's time to cut their fingernails when they start having trouble typing.


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 4, 2006)

Slapped. I dread the day that my typing tells me that. 

Next Poster really wanted to go to that NJ event.


----------



## Ericthonius (Mar 5, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> Next Poster really wanted to go to that NJ event.




S-L-A-P-P-E-D!!!!

I had a lot of fun in NJ as a kid but now, in my 40's, it only brings back sad memories and grim regret. NJ's anthem should be, "_Every Day is Like Sunday_" by Morrissey. 
(Or was it when he was with The Smiths?)


Next poster has never heard that song.


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Mar 5, 2006)

Ericthonius said:


> S-L-A-P-P-E-D!!!!
> 
> I had a lot of fun in NJ as a kid but now, in my 40's, it only brings back sad memories and grim regret. NJ's anthem should be, "_Every Day is Like Sunday_" by Morrissey.
> (Or was it when he was with The Smiths?)
> ...


Saved

The next poster, is thinking that is weekend is going by way to fast.


----------



## TH3_GH0$T (Mar 5, 2006)

saved

the next poster doesn't like rap


----------



## ataraxia (Mar 5, 2006)

TH3_GH0$T said:


> saved
> 
> the next poster doesn't like rap


Saved!!! Metal for me.

The next poster is amazed that this thread is over twice as long as the next logest one.


----------



## TH3_GH0$T (Mar 5, 2006)

ataraxia said:


> Saved!!! Metal for me.
> 
> The next poster is amazed that this thread is over twice as long as the next logest one.


saved...Buffie, FL, and freinds will catch up...

The next poster has more than 1 TV in their house


----------



## BBW Betty (Mar 5, 2006)

TH3_GH0$T said:


> saved...Buffie, FL, and freinds will catch up...
> 
> The next poster has more than 1 TV in their house



Saved, although we only use one.

The next poster is waiting out a big snowstorm right now.


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 5, 2006)

Slapped. I wish I was waiting out a big snowstorm. I like snow. 

Next poster has more than one can opener.


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 5, 2006)

Slapped (It'd be nice to have more than one in this house. It'd be nice to even have a mechanical can opener:doh: )

Next poster wears silly t-shirts from time to time.


----------



## BBW Betty (Mar 6, 2006)

Slapped, although I would if the ones I have still fit me.

The next poster is addicted to this thread.


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 6, 2006)

Saved. (I suppose if I decided to say slapped, somebody else might wanna kick my butt. *lol*)

Next poster is quick to think of the very next thing that they want to write for this game of Saved or Slapped.


----------



## TH3_GH0$T (Mar 6, 2006)

eh...saved and slapped. 

The next person to post's favorite smile is this one - :wubu:


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 6, 2006)

Saved. I'm just full of it. Love. I'm full of love. 

Next poster wants Pizza for lunch.


----------



## abluesman (Mar 6, 2006)

saved 

Next poster likes cheesecake for desert.


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 6, 2006)

Slapped

Next poster likes to ride shotgun.


----------



## eightyseven (Mar 6, 2006)

Slapped! I don't feel comfortable anymore unless I'm behind the wheel.

Next poster currently lives in the same state/metro area in which they were born/grew up in.


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 6, 2006)

Slapped.

Next poster is still trying to figure out what they want to do today.


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Mar 6, 2006)

Slapped!

CUZ I KNEW I WAS GONNA SLAP SOMETHING TODAY

yay!


Next poster loves Chippy!


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 6, 2006)

Uh... Slapped!

Next Poster Loves Fuzzy!


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 7, 2006)

Slapped (fuzzy stuff can get quite itchy:doh: )

Next poster is having a blustery day.


----------



## eightyseven (Mar 7, 2006)

Slapped! I'm actually having a fantastic day despite blustery weather!

Next poster has had a random fling in the past six months.


----------



## Aliena (Mar 7, 2006)

eightyseven said:


> Slapped! I'm actually having a fantastic day despite blustery weather!
> 
> Next poster has had a random fling in the past six months.



Slapped!! Unless you count the fact hubby and I fling with each other!!:wubu: 

Next poster has already pulled out the spring sandles!!


----------



## eightyseven (Mar 7, 2006)

Aliena said:


> Slapped!! Unless you count the fact hubby and I fling with each other!!:wubu:
> 
> Next poster has already pulled out the spring sandles!!



SAVED!... and in a big way. Kind of amusing, but I ALWAYS wear sandals. I couldn't resist replying. It was 18 degrees walking to class this morning... and I sported the flip-flops (sometimes the Birkenstocks)... call me a crazy hippie or what you will, but I love my sandals and refuse to wear closed-toed shoes except to play sports or get dressed up.

Next poster has had a legitimate crush on their best friend of the opposite sex.


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 7, 2006)

Slapped.

Next poster is starting to get a cold.


----------



## Aliena (Mar 7, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> Slapped.
> 
> Next poster is starting to get a cold.




Slapped, I am getting over one. 

Next poster prefers short sleeves to tanks!


----------



## Aliena (Mar 7, 2006)

eightyseven said:


> SAVED!... and in a big way. Kind of amusing, but I ALWAYS wear sandals. I couldn't resist replying. It was 18 degrees walking to class this morning... and I sported the flip-flops (sometimes the Birkenstocks)... call me a crazy hippie or what you will, but I love my sandals and refuse to wear closed-toed shoes except to play sports or get dressed up.
> 
> Next poster has had a legitimate crush on their best friend of the opposite sex.




Oh, I soooooo waaaaaaaaay know what you mean! I love sandles and even pulled mine out this last weekend! Infact, I plan on wearing them again this weekend, the weather is supposed to be nice and springy!! :eat2:


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 7, 2006)

Aliena said:


> Slapped, I am getting over one.
> 
> Next poster prefers short sleeves to tanks!



Saved.

Next poster prefers Sprite over 7up.


----------



## Aliena (Mar 7, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> Saved.
> 
> Next poster prefers Sprite over 7up.




Waaaaaaaaay saved!! I love Vanilla/Cherry Diet Coke with a passion!! Unfortunately, I can only have one a day!

Next poster loves wearing springy hats![/font]


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 7, 2006)

Slapped 

Next poster thinks that billboard signs are tacky.


----------



## BBW Betty (Mar 7, 2006)

Slapped. Well, it depends on the billboard.

The next poster collects cookbooks.


----------



## eightyseven (Mar 7, 2006)

SAVED! The one my mother compiled for me is the best... I love cooking.

The next poster enjoys wearing sunglasses.


----------



## Blackjack (Mar 7, 2006)

eightyseven said:


> SAVED! The one my mother compiled for me is the best... I love cooking.
> 
> The next poster enjoys wearing sunglasses.



Saved. I wear my sunglasses at night so I can so I can...

Next poster knows the rest of that line. (I don't:doh: )


----------



## TH3_GH0$T (Mar 7, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> Saved. I wear my sunglasses at night so I can so I can...
> 
> Next poster knows the rest of that line. (I don't:doh: )


slapped...

The next poster knows how to snowboard/ski


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 7, 2006)

Slapped (not yet)

Next poster has eaten a candy bar today.


----------



## TH3_GH0$T (Mar 7, 2006)

slapped...never got around to it =(

the next poster drinks a lot of soda


----------



## Blackjack (Mar 7, 2006)

Saved.

Next poster has listened to a radio show today.


----------



## Aliena (Mar 7, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> Saved.
> 
> Next poster has listened to a radio show today.



Slapped! 

Next poster eagerly awaits for springtime!!


----------



## TH3_GH0$T (Mar 7, 2006)

slaved (eh)

the next poster has written at least one story in the story forum.


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 7, 2006)

Slapped. I can't figure out a good way to end them.

Next poster had/has braces.


----------



## Aliena (Mar 7, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> Slapped. I can't figure out a good way to end them.
> 
> Next poster had/has braces.



Slapped! My parents never could afford them on their salaries with five-kids and I am lucky that my teeth were in relatively great shape!

Next poster has their summer vacation already planned!!


----------



## eightyseven (Mar 7, 2006)

Slapped! I'm a college student in need of a job.

Next Poster has seen a movie he or she hasn't seen before in the past week.


----------



## Blackjack (Mar 7, 2006)

Saved. _Metropolis_ (1927) on Saturday/Sunday. In spite of the caricaturish acting in some parts (I'm sorry Mr. Lang, but running into walls does NOT constitue dramatic effect), the plotline and twists were outstanding and the sci-fi aspect was better than much of the tripe coming out today.

Next poster has read _Dune_.


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 7, 2006)

Slapped. (But I want to)

Next Poster is online using a Dell.


----------



## Aliena (Mar 7, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> Saved. _Metropolis_ (1927) on Saturday/Sunday. In spite of the caricaturish acting in some parts (I'm sorry Mr. Lang, but running into walls does NOT constitue dramatic effect), the plotline and twists were outstanding and the sci-fi aspect was better than much of the tripe coming out today.
> 
> Next poster has read _Dune_.



Slapped! I haven't read 'Dune', it wasn't that interesting to me. Which is odd, I usually like that kind of stuff. 

Next poster has read and liked, 'Stranger in a Strange Land'.


----------



## Blackjack (Mar 7, 2006)

Slapped and slapped.

I'm using a Toshiba, and I've been meaning to read _Stranger in a Strange Land_. I tried during my Junior year of high school, but other stuff got in the way... I'm gonna try again this year.

Next poster knows where London is.


----------



## Aliena (Mar 7, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> Slapped and slapped.
> 
> I'm using a Toshiba, and I've been meaning to read _Stranger in a Strange Land_. I tried during my Junior year of high school, but other stuff got in the way... I'm gonna try again this year.
> 
> Next poster knows where London is.



Saved!! Er uh, you do mean London as in England, right? I mean there's a London Park in California, a London in Ky,...well, you get the picture. 

Next poster thought the Oscars sucked this year!


----------



## eightyseven (Mar 8, 2006)

SAVED! I don't watch the Oscars (or much TV in general), so they always suck because it's an awards show.

Next poster agrees with me that Diet Mountain Dew is an acceptable breakfast (during the week, anyways)... hehe.


----------



## Aliena (Mar 8, 2006)

eightyseven said:


> SAVED! I don't watch the Oscars (or much TV in general), so they always suck because it's an awards show.
> 
> Next poster agrees with me that Diet Mountain Dew is an acceptable breakfast (during the week, anyways)... hehe.



Slapped! I prefer protein oatmeal with blueberries and wal-nuts. 

Next poster will have a difficult time coming up with what the next poster save/slap remark.


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 8, 2006)

Slapped. I'm just repeating posts from the third page. 

Next Poster has no idea who AnnMarie is


----------



## TH3_GH0$T (Mar 8, 2006)

slapped!

The next poster has no idea who Buffie is


----------



## eightyseven (Mar 8, 2006)

Slapped!

The next poster always votes in elections.


----------



## FatAndProud (Mar 8, 2006)

Slapped. If I could I'd vote "other"

Next poster would play naked twister with me. haha


----------



## Turin (Mar 8, 2006)

Save it... no question....


Next poster would join me for Italian at Maggiano's


----------



## FatAndProud (Mar 8, 2006)

Saved. I have no clue what that is...but I think it has to do with food. so Heck yes.

Next poster writes print instead of cursive.


----------



## BBW Betty (Mar 8, 2006)

Slapped. I like my cursive writing.

The next poster's pets sleep with him/her.


----------



## TH3_GH0$T (Mar 8, 2006)

saved...

The next poster thinks this thread could be in the guiness book of world records for longest thread.


----------



## Blackjack (Mar 8, 2006)

Slapped. I've seen longer at other boards. 1500+ pages.

Next poster has gone for a day or more with the needle jamed over by 'E' in their car.


----------



## TH3_GH0$T (Mar 8, 2006)

slapped...I always fill up the tank if it even gets close to 'E'...

The next poster has a verizon cell phone


----------



## Ryan (Mar 8, 2006)

Slapped.

The next poster agrees that childbirth is NOT a miracle.


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 9, 2006)

*SLAPPED*

Next Poster loves kids.


----------



## TH3_GH0$T (Mar 9, 2006)

slaved...they're okay

the next poster has been arrested and had to spend the night in prison


----------



## FatAndProud (Mar 9, 2006)

Slapped. I'm a good girl 

Next poster likes "You're Beautiful" from James Blunt.


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 9, 2006)

Saved. (It's ok)

Next poster has dirty dishes in their sink.


----------



## Turin (Mar 9, 2006)

Saved

Nest poster believes in astrology


----------



## Aliena (Mar 9, 2006)

Turin said:


> Saved
> 
> Nest poster believes in astrology



Slapped! I believe in God, but I find astrology quite fascinating!

Next poster has been to a rock concert in the last 3-months!


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 9, 2006)

Slapped.

Next poster has had a hunger headache before.


----------



## Aliena (Mar 9, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> Slapped.
> 
> Next poster has had a hunger headache before.



Oh yesssss, definitely saved!! 

Next poster has a headache from all this wishy~washy weather!


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 9, 2006)

Slapped. (Excellent weather today *smiles*)

Next poster wears socks with holes in them.


----------



## Aliena (Mar 9, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> Slapped. (Excellent weather today *smiles*)
> 
> Next poster wears socks with holes in them.



Slapped! I hate socks, only wearing them when I have too! Only then when they're in good shape! 

Next poster has yet to take their shower today!:shocked:


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 9, 2006)

Saved. :doh: 

Next poster has a quiet surrounding where they are right now.


----------



## eightyseven (Mar 9, 2006)

Saved... just the way I like it.

Next poster's favorite color is blue.


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Mar 9, 2006)

Saved. It is blue!

Next poster had recent had a time when their brain wasn't firing on all cylinders.


----------



## eightyseven (Mar 9, 2006)

Saved... oh man, I dropped a glass of lemonade in the dining hall tonight... wow, that was my brain telling my body to do something and just not getting the whole message through... haha.

Next poster wants to keep me company tonight because I'm alone and bored in my dorm room... sighhh.


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 9, 2006)

Saved. (well, what the heck!)

Next poster has at least once lost a dollar bill to a soda pop machine.


----------



## Tragdor (Mar 9, 2006)

Saved (damn machines!)

The next person to post isn't listening to a fight happen outside there window. (I am Thursday is drinking night at my college and it makes people act like knaves and morons)


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 9, 2006)

Saved.

Next poster has had some sort of a headache today.


----------



## Blackjack (Mar 9, 2006)

Saved. Weather's been crazy recently.

Next poster still has snow on the ground.


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 9, 2006)

Saved/Slapped (much if it is ice...not much snow...but there still is snow.)

Next poster goes to sleep with a fan.


----------



## TH3_GH0$T (Mar 9, 2006)

Slapped

the next poster watches The Boondocks


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 9, 2006)

Saved (once in a while)

Next poster has once had the occasion where their VISA card was denied.


----------



## TH3_GH0$T (Mar 9, 2006)

slapped. not yet... 

the next poster has a cat


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 9, 2006)

Saved.

The next poster has smoked at least once in their life.


----------



## TH3_GH0$T (Mar 9, 2006)

saved...

the next poster likes chicken ramen


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 9, 2006)

SAVED. I heart ramen. Chicken, Pork, Shrimp, Oriental, Beef, Beefy Mushroom, etc.

Next poster loves to eat rainbow trout.


----------



## eightyseven (Mar 9, 2006)

Slapped! Ewww, fish.

Next poster hated junior high.


----------



## TH3_GH0$T (Mar 9, 2006)

slapped...it was okay

the next poster follows American Idol


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 9, 2006)

Slapped. I don't even know what network its on.

Next poster has been to Ground Zero.


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 9, 2006)

Slapped 

Next poster gets a fairly decent break at their workplace.


----------



## TH3_GH0$T (Mar 9, 2006)

saved

the next poster played in a sports league when they were little


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 9, 2006)

Saved. (Tee-Ball:doh: )

Next poster despises doing household chores.


----------



## TH3_GH0$T (Mar 9, 2006)

saved 

the next poster isn't as bored as me...


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 9, 2006)

Saved. I don't get bored. I just fall alseep at the keyboard.

Next poster played, as a kid, the Intellivision.


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 9, 2006)

Saved. (but I can't remember much about it...does that have the game *PONG*?)

Next poster makes a strange sound with their mouth in order to scratch their ear if their itches from the inside.


----------



## TH3_GH0$T (Mar 9, 2006)

nope...er-slapped

the next poster has an account on deviantart


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 9, 2006)

( Does it count that I go there after running out of posts to answer here)

Next Poster has "nuked" a CD in the microwave.


----------



## TH3_GH0$T (Mar 9, 2006)

slapped...I did put glue on a paper plate and stuffed it in the microwave...the light flashed and it made zapping sounds...it was awesome...like out of a sci-fi movie...

the next poster did what I just described


----------



## Buffie (Mar 9, 2006)

Slapped. I accidentally put a twist-tie in the microwave and the plastic melted off. 

The next poster's favorite drinking game is "I Never".


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 10, 2006)

Slapped. (Never played it before. I'd like to learn a new drinking game, though.)

Next poster is easily spooked.


----------



## TH3_GH0$T (Mar 10, 2006)

slaved (eh...)

the next poster knows the songs Chin Check and/or Hello by N.W.A.


----------



## Buffie (Mar 10, 2006)

~Jumps!~ Eeek! Saved! Nervous as a 9-tailed cat in a room full of rocking chairs, I am.

"I Never" is most fun if you have a drinking buddy who's easily embarrassed and known for his/her lifelong habit of dumbass decisions, most of which you've been lucky enough to witness.

Next poster thinks Sean Connery was the best Bond ever!


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 10, 2006)

Saved. (Sean Connery portrayed James Bond very excellently.)

Saved/Slapped (I think that I have to hear those songs played first, Ghost.) 

Next poster thinks that they'll post a questionaire one of these days here at the forum.


----------



## BBW Betty (Mar 10, 2006)

Most likely slapped. I'm not that creative.

The next poster is dancing around singing, "Thank God it's Friday!"


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 10, 2006)

Slapped (still waking up.)

Next poster is watching commercials on T.V. right now.


----------



## TH3_GH0$T (Mar 10, 2006)

Slapped...

the next poster is going to a party tonite


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 10, 2006)

Slapped.

Next poster has recently eaten too many sweets.


----------



## FatAndProud (Mar 10, 2006)

Ha! Slapped. Altho..I'm not really into sweets. (Btw like your new pic swamp  )

Next poster likes "Lady Magic" from Ben Taylor. What's-his-face's son. Uhh he sings "You've Got A Friend". (Also next poster knows who I'm talking about! )


----------



## TH3_GH0$T (Mar 10, 2006)

lol, slapped...idk what you're talking about.

The next poster loves subway


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 10, 2006)

SAVED!! I heart Subway.

Next Poster has never had anchovies on their pizza


----------



## TH3_GH0$T (Mar 10, 2006)

guilty

The next poster doesn't know who Dr. Dre is


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 10, 2006)

FatAndProud said:


> Ha! Slapped. Altho..I'm not really into sweets. (Btw like your new pic swamp  )
> 
> 
> Thanks, FatAndProud *blushes*
> ...


----------



## TH3_GH0$T (Mar 10, 2006)

slapped...never got the chance to meet him... 

The next poster has seen Band of Brothers


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 10, 2006)

Slapped. 

Next poster is also congested.


----------



## BBW Betty (Mar 11, 2006)

Slapped.

The next poster is enjoying better than seasonal weather today.


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 11, 2006)

Saved. Actually, we got six inches snow yesterday, but today it is brght, sunny, and in the 40s. 

Next Poster has never heard Rachmaninoff


----------



## eightyseven (Mar 11, 2006)

Saved... heard OF, but not heard.

Next poster has big plans for tonight.


----------



## TH3_GH0$T (Mar 11, 2006)

slapped... 

The next poster has a plant in their home.


----------



## herin (Mar 11, 2006)

Slapped. I keep killing them. 


The next poster has a lot of laundry to catch up on.


----------



## TH3_GH0$T (Mar 11, 2006)

saved...

the next poster is married


----------



## herin (Mar 11, 2006)

Slapped. I wish :smitten: 

The next poster is waiting for a call


----------



## TH3_GH0$T (Mar 11, 2006)

slapped...

the next poster is waiting for an email


----------



## herin (Mar 11, 2006)

Saved

The next poster is deciding what to post next


----------



## TH3_GH0$T (Mar 11, 2006)

slapped...

the next poster hates soda


----------



## eightyseven (Mar 11, 2006)

Slapped...

The next poster loves symmetry.


----------



## herin (Mar 11, 2006)

slapped. You'll pry my caffeine from my cold dead fingers.

the next poster has a penchant for buggery


----------



## FatAndProud (Mar 12, 2006)

Ehh. Slapped on this one.

Next poster still counts on their fingers.


----------



## eightyseven (Mar 12, 2006)

Saved... heck yeah I do... I'm a sociology major... I don't know math.

Next poster has forgiven someone in the past week.


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 12, 2006)

eightyseven said:


> Saved... heck yeah I do... I'm a sociology major... I don't know math.
> 
> Next poster has forgiven someone in the past week.



Saved. I don't let the hate linger and destory me.

Next Poster has a terrible headache.


----------



## TH3_GH0$T (Mar 12, 2006)

slapped

the next poster just had a cup of coffee but still isn't awake


----------



## herin (Mar 12, 2006)

saved Ahh, such a lazy day is Sunday.

The next poster is dreading monday morning


----------



## TH3_GH0$T (Mar 12, 2006)

got that right... 

the next poster has more than 15 CDs that they bought


----------



## herin (Mar 12, 2006)

Saved plus about a gabilliondy more that I didn't  

The next poster has never seen Dancing with the Stars ( or at least will never admit as such)


----------



## TH3_GH0$T (Mar 12, 2006)

Saved

the next poster likes rainy days


----------



## Cinda (Mar 12, 2006)

Saved, and rainy nights. 

The next poster has been to Disney World


----------



## TH3_GH0$T (Mar 12, 2006)

saved

the next poster hates going on hikes


----------



## Janet (Mar 12, 2006)

Slapped! We fat chicks have to get SOME exercise sometime.

Next poster uses cloth handkerchiefs to blow their nose.


----------



## herin (Mar 12, 2006)

Slapped. I use tp.

The next poster loooooves mac & cheese


----------



## TH3_GH0$T (Mar 12, 2006)

saved

the next poster has a myspace


----------



## herin (Mar 12, 2006)

slapped

The next poster loves scary movies :shocked:  :shocked:


----------



## TH3_GH0$T (Mar 12, 2006)

slapped

the next poster...oh, idk...has msn.


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 12, 2006)

Saved. But not as Fuzzy. 

Next poster has never used a parking meter.


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 12, 2006)

Slapped.

The next poster has eaten left-overs sometime over the weekend.


----------



## TH3_GH0$T (Mar 12, 2006)

slapped

the next poster has heard of Army of the Pharaohs


----------



## herin (Mar 12, 2006)

slapped but an Army of the Pharaohs sounds pretty cool

The next poster has dinner plates that don't match


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 12, 2006)

Saved.

The next poster is really good at memorizing certain things.


----------



## TH3_GH0$T (Mar 12, 2006)

saved...i memorize songs if I listen to them alot
And heres a link to the Army of the Pharaohs for anyone that wants to listen...http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=user.viewprofile&friendID=31035775

the next poster has a really rich uncle/aunt/grandparent


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 12, 2006)

Slapped.

The next poster does not have any allergies


----------



## TH3_GH0$T (Mar 12, 2006)

saved...at least i think so...

the next poster almost always presses spellcheck before they post


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 12, 2006)

Slapped

The next poster has made up their very own music lyrics.


----------



## TH3_GH0$T (Mar 12, 2006)

you mean written their own song?
if so...slapped

the next has AIM and goes on at least once a week.


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 12, 2006)

TH3_GH0$T said:


> you mean written their own song?
> if so...slapped
> 
> the next has AIM and goes on at least once a week.



Well any kind of lyrics, really.

Slapped. (haven't used AIM in quite a while.)

Next poster has never used a webcam.


----------



## TH3_GH0$T (Mar 12, 2006)

saved...i gotta get one

the next poster has played the Xbox 360


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Mar 12, 2006)

Slapped. I prefer torturing Sims on the computer.

The next poster suffers from chronic IBS.


----------



## JerseyBigBoy (Mar 12, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Slapped. I prefer torturing Sims on the computer.
> 
> The next poster suffers from chronic IBS.



Slapped. I do not know what chronic IBS means.

The next poster has a load of wash drying.


----------



## TH3_GH0$T (Mar 12, 2006)

slapped..

the next poster's most overused word online is lol


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 12, 2006)

Saved (I notice that I have used that quite often.)

Next poster has procrastinated on doing something today.


----------



## TH3_GH0$T (Mar 12, 2006)

saved

the next poster is good at drawing


----------



## Ryan (Mar 12, 2006)

Saved.

The next poster's last name has three or more syllables in it.


----------



## TH3_GH0$T (Mar 12, 2006)

slapped

the next poster rents a movie once a week


----------



## FatAndProud (Mar 13, 2006)

Slapped. I'm way too cool. 

I saw George Carlin tonight!! Woo, it was different.

Next poster laughs at fat people jokes. I know I do


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 13, 2006)

Saved. I laught at Good Jokes, too. 

Next poster has never been to Buffalo Gap, TX


----------



## FatAndProud (Mar 13, 2006)

Slapped. I never have been anywhere south  I want to tho! Someone give me a ticket! 

Next poster can say the alphabet backwards without thinking about it.


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 13, 2006)

I used to know the song for saying it backwards. but now I have to think about it. Slapped.

Next poster learned to type in the 7th grade.


----------



## Ericthonius (Mar 13, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> Next poster learned to type in the 7th grade.



Slapped. 3rd grade.

Next poster can bake a cherry pie.


----------



## BBW Betty (Mar 13, 2006)

Saved, although my apple pies taste better.

The next poster is enjoying home-canned tomato juice for breakfast.


----------



## Aliena (Mar 13, 2006)

BBW Betty said:


> Saved, although my apple pies taste better.
> 
> The next poster is enjoying home-canned tomato juice for breakfast.



Slapped! I enjoyed a SlimFast and a hot green tea with ginsing, lemon and honey! 

Next poster is under severe weather watches and/or warnings!


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 13, 2006)

Slapped.

Next poster gets totally confused.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Mar 13, 2006)

Saved, on occassion.

Next poster thinks hairless cats are disgusting.


----------



## eightyseven (Mar 13, 2006)

Saved... Mr. Bigglesworth... *shivers*

Next poster thinks the Midwest is stupid because it's 67 degrees right now and tomorrow's high is 35 degrees... ack!


----------



## ataraxia (Mar 13, 2006)

eightyseven said:


> Saved... Mr. Bigglesworth... *shivers*
> 
> Next poster thinks the Midwest is stupid because it's 67 degrees right now and tomorrow's high is 35 degrees... ack!


Slapped. It's that way in Pittsburgh right now, too.

Next poster knows how blind people use computers.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Mar 13, 2006)

Saved. Did we see the same PBS special? 

Next poster sees nothing wrong with picking your nose when no one else can see you.


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 13, 2006)

Saved.

Next poster has tried that ketchup of a different color.


----------



## ataraxia (Mar 13, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Saved. Did we see the same PBS special?


Nope. I was thinking of the Database guy at work, who is blind. We were arguing with his computer for a bit today - it was putting the blank lines in the wrong places. His old machine died last week while he had work up to his eyebrows or so. He did not have a fun week of it - he even had to get up at 6:30 on Saturday to reboot 8 machines.

Back to your regularly scheduled Slap it or Save it.


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 13, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> Saved.
> 
> Next poster has tried that ketchup of a different color.



SLAPPED!!! er.. I mean SAVED.  Y-U-C-K!! All I could taste was the green dye. 

Next poster prefers thin-n-crispy pizza over thick or pan style.


----------



## eightyseven (Mar 13, 2006)

Slapped... yay Chicago style!

Next poster would go vegetarian for a year if someone paid them 10 grand.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Mar 13, 2006)

Oh, saved. I already eat free range chickies and can't bear the thought of eating precious little pigs.

Next poster has lied about the number of sexual partners they've had.


----------



## herin (Mar 13, 2006)

Saved

The next poster has taken a nap today.


----------



## Janet (Mar 13, 2006)

Saved, I'm like a child. Love those naps.

Next poster has heard of an African band called Bongo Muffin.


----------



## TH3_GH0$T (Mar 13, 2006)

slapped...

the next poster has more than 300 posts


----------



## JerseyBigBoy (Mar 13, 2006)

TH3_GH0$T said:


> slapped...
> 
> the next poster has more than 300 posts



Slapped. 200 something.

Next poster lives in the midwest


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 13, 2006)

Saved.

Next poster ponders deeply about something once in a while.


----------



## Ryan (Mar 14, 2006)

Saved.

The next poster has green eyes.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Mar 14, 2006)

Ryan said:


> Saved.
> 
> The next poster has green eyes.


Slapped..I have black eyes actually.

The next poster likes Tropical Punch Kool aide


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 14, 2006)

Slapped. Ever since I had an episode with Hawaiian Punch, Fritos, and a hot july day in Texas... I don't do Punch.

Next Poster Loves Cool Whip


----------



## mejix (Mar 14, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> Slapped. Ever since I had an episode with Hawaiian Punch, Fritos, and a hot july day in Texas... I don't do Punch.
> 
> Next Poster Loves Cool Whip



slapped, im more of a friend of cool whip, havent had it in years

next poster knows who dr. shrinker was


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 14, 2006)

SHRINKEEEEEES!!!!!! Saved.

Next Poster knows how to see it "rain fire in the skies".


----------



## Ericthonius (Mar 14, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> Next Poster knows how to see it "rain fire in the skies".




Saved. However, I haven't actually _called in_ an airstrike since maybe late '83. Air-Support's call-sign was,'War Horse' and mine was, 'Shiva-6'.


Next poster prefers a brand of ketchup other than Heinz's


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 14, 2006)

Slapped/Saved (I am not very picky about ketchup brands.)

Next poster burns cds.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Mar 14, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> Slapped/Saved (I am not very picky about ketchup brands.)
> 
> Next poster burns cds.



saved..I'm going to prison 

Next poster has a crush on someone in this thread!


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 14, 2006)

Slapped.

Next poster believes that a penny saved is a penny earned.


----------



## Aliena (Mar 14, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> Slapped.
> 
> Next poster believes that a penny saved is a penny earned.



Saved!! 

Next poster believes that what goes up must come down!


----------



## herin (Mar 14, 2006)

Saved.

The next poster is waiting for the other shoe to drop. :doh:


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 14, 2006)

Slapped.

The next poster knows a lot of trivial stuff.


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 15, 2006)

Saved! Aha! 

Next Poster has never lost money in a vending machine.


----------



## TH3_GH0$T (Mar 15, 2006)

slapped

the next poster likes the story board better than the Dimensions Library


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 15, 2006)

Saved.. but only because the board has new content. 

Next poster has a subscription to a non-sports magazine.


----------



## TH3_GH0$T (Mar 15, 2006)

saved

the next poster *edit*thinks (I wasn't talking to anyone in particular...just couldn't think of anything else 2 say...) that I didn't have a subscription to a non-sports magazine. Or doesn't care


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 15, 2006)

Slapped. I was just curious was subscription it was...

Next Poster has no ice cream in their freezer.


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 15, 2006)

Slapped.

Can't find anything interesting to watch on T.V. at the moment.


----------



## TH3_GH0$T (Mar 15, 2006)

slapped

the next poster goes to In N Out at least once a month


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 15, 2006)

slapped. Closest In-n-Out is in Vegas. Grr.

Next poster has never been to Long John Silver's


----------



## TH3_GH0$T (Mar 15, 2006)

saved

the next poster has a Brooklyn Dodgers hat


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 15, 2006)

slapped. I have a New York Yankees hat. (and a hoodie)

Next poster can't stand the Yanks.


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 15, 2006)

Slapped.

Next poster cannot parallel park.


----------



## Ericthonius (Mar 15, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> Next poster cannot parallel park.




Slapped. Drunk, standing on my head with one eye tied behind my back I could parallel park a Sutphen Tower-Ladder during a Race Riot in a blizzard, without taking my cigarette out of my mouth.



*The next poster has never driven a get-away car.*


----------



## ataraxia (Mar 15, 2006)

Um, saved. I do not possess bank-robber skillz.

Next poster remembers when fatlane had fewer than 100 posts.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Mar 15, 2006)

ataraxia said:


> Next poster remembers when fatlane had fewer than 100 posts.



slapped, not sure I was alive way back then!

Next poster thinks I'm hot..LOL :wubu:


----------



## ataraxia (Mar 15, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> slapped, not sure I was alive way back then!
> 
> Next poster thinks I'm hot..LOL :wubu:



Saved. And you're even my own age.

(And you realize, fatlane hit 100 only in October?  )

Next poster considers him/herself a big nerd.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Mar 15, 2006)

ataraxia said:


> Saved. And you're even my own age.
> 
> (And you realize, fatlane hit 100 only in October?  )
> 
> Next poster considers him/herself a big nerd.



and you haven't hit on me  No, I didn't realize it was only october..lol..

and saved

and the next poster was in love with Kirk Cameron


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 15, 2006)

Slapped.

Next poster is pretty good at playing Scrabble.


----------



## ataraxia (Mar 15, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> and you haven't hit on me


I don't usually bother to go after anyone more than 1000 miles from me. No long-distance relationships allowed.



MisticalMisty said:


> and saved
> 
> and the next poster was in love with Kirk Cameron


Slapped. I am not gay 

Next poster knows how to tell fortunes with Tarot cards.


----------



## FreeThinker (Mar 15, 2006)

ataraxia said:


> Next poster knows how to tell fortunes with Tarot cards.


Slapped.

Next poster knows how to _lose_ fortunes with regular playing-cards!  

.


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 15, 2006)

Slapped.

Next poster can hold their breath under water for a long time.


----------



## FreeThinker (Mar 15, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> Slapped.
> 
> Next poster can hold their breath under water for a long time.


Saved.

Sure, I can hold my breasts underwater all day! You really ought to see a speech therapist about that _lisp_, though...

Actually, slapped.

Next poster (if male) often goes from having a beard to not having a beard, or (if female) will not tell a man whether or not she prefers him with a beard.


.


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 15, 2006)

Saved. (I had a beard just the other day...and today I do not have a beard.)

Next poster is craving icecream.


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 15, 2006)

Saved. Cold Stone too. I could really go for a Mud Pie Mojo

Next poster has never had Mud Pie Mojo.


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 15, 2006)

Saved.

Next poster is all out of soda.


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 15, 2006)

Slapped. I've been buying soda by the 12 pack... until I realized that this stuff has expirations dates.  I can only drink so much soda a day.

Next poster overate this evening.


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 15, 2006)

Slapped.

Next poster ate their greens today.


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 16, 2006)

Saved. Gotta find more ways to savor this bottle of Roasted Gahlic Basalmic Dressing.

Next poster never learned to ride a skateboard.


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 16, 2006)

Slapped.

Next poster has played 52 card pick-up.


----------



## Aliena (Mar 16, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> Slapped.
> 
> Next poster has played 52 card pick-up.




Ugh, saved! 

NExt poster had an inch worm growing up.


----------



## FatAndProud (Mar 16, 2006)

Ew. No. Slapped. haha

Next poster is ambidextrous (if that's how you spell it )


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Mar 16, 2006)

Slapped.

The next poster is a bad speller!


----------



## MisticalMisty (Mar 16, 2006)

EtobicokeFA said:


> Slapped.
> 
> The next poster is a bad speller!



seved..oh crap..I mean saved..HAHAHAHAHAHAHA

The next poster sleeps Naked


----------



## eightyseven (Mar 16, 2006)

Saved... only way to sleep.

Next poster doesn't care that they're not Irish... tomorrow is going to be a party anyway!


----------



## AnnMarie (Mar 16, 2006)

eightyseven said:


> Saved... only way to sleep.
> 
> Next poster doesn't care that they're not Irish... tomorrow is going to be a party anyway!




*slaps eightyseven*

Am I playing this right!?


----------



## eightyseven (Mar 16, 2006)

Not quite... but I don't mind 

Next poster wishes they could ACTUALLY slap someone right now.


----------



## BBW Betty (Mar 16, 2006)

Saved. One High school senior and about three sophomores come to mind.

The next poster boycotts at least one company.


----------



## JerseyBigBoy (Mar 16, 2006)

BBW Betty said:


> Saved. One High school senior and about three sophomores come to mind.
> 
> The next poster boycotts at least one company.



Saved... and it's more than one!

Next poster had Italian for dinner.


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 16, 2006)

Slapped.

Next poster has a stopped up nose.


----------



## ataraxia (Mar 16, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> Slapped.
> 
> Next poster has a stopped up nose.


Slapped.

Next poster has computer-programming skills.


----------



## JerseyBigBoy (Mar 16, 2006)

ataraxia said:


> Slapped.
> 
> Next poster has computer-programming skills.



Slapped.

Next poster is having a soda right now.


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 16, 2006)

Slapped.

Next poster has been eating mixed nuts today.


----------



## herin (Mar 16, 2006)

Saved. I only like the ''good' nuts though. I pick out the peanuts. :eat2: 

The next poster wants one of those new Mustangs:wubu:


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 16, 2006)

Slapped.

The next poster is in a relaxed state of mind.


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 16, 2006)

Saved. Ah.......

Next poster is watching the latest Harry Potter movie...


----------



## mejix (Mar 17, 2006)

slapped, just drinking a beer

next poster got scared by the original planet of the apes.


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 17, 2006)

Saved. ( I think I did when I was really young.)

Next poster isn't wearing green today.


----------



## eightyseven (Mar 17, 2006)

Saved... I don't own green... go figure.

Next poster is beautiful ... I'm in a good mood today.


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 17, 2006)

Saved!  'Nuff said.

Next poster is feeling a bit blue..


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 17, 2006)

Saved.

Next poster received a favor from a stranger today.


----------



## BBW Betty (Mar 18, 2006)

Slapped--but the day is young yet.

The next poster likes crossword puzzles.


----------



## EvilPrincess (Mar 18, 2006)

Slapped


Next poster uses coupons when they grocery shop


----------



## BBW Betty (Mar 18, 2006)

Saved. (That's punny--I save with coupons  )

The next poster has at least one set of encyclopedias at home.


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 18, 2006)

BBW Betty said:


> Saved. (That's punny--I save with coupons  )
> 
> The next poster has at least one set of encyclopedias at home.



Saved. I have Brittanica on CD. Does that count?

Next Poster has a hardbound Dictionary.


----------



## herin (Mar 18, 2006)

Saved.

The next poster owns all the Star Wars movies.


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 18, 2006)

Saved. (But I don't have the '78 Star Wars Christmas Special.. yet..)

Next Poster had chili dogs for lunch.


----------



## BBW Betty (Mar 18, 2006)

Slapped. We had sandwiches from Culver's. And the lasagne for supper is in the oven now.

The next poster knows where they're going to hide the Easter Baskets.


----------



## eightyseven (Mar 18, 2006)

Slapped... I'm, uh, Jewish... no Easter for me.

Next poster used to or still does play an instrument.


----------



## Buffie (Mar 18, 2006)

Saved. Drums. Thought I was going to be queen of glam rock at one point... ~blush~

Next poster has wierd pets.


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 18, 2006)

Saved. (creepy house-cats...both are in heat!:doh: )

Next poster went to the park today.


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 19, 2006)

Slapped. But I was in my backyard.

Next poster is craving buffalo wings.


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 19, 2006)

Saved.

Next poster has dry skin.


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 19, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> Saved.
> 
> Next poster has dry skin.



Saved. Affect of living in a desert in the winter. 

Next poster has an wart they'd really like to get rid of.


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 19, 2006)

( except right now. The humidity is 81 percent. And its snowing)


----------



## Aliena (Mar 19, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> Saved. Affect of living in a desert in the winter.
> 
> Next poster has an wart they'd really like to get rid of.



Slapped!

Next poster has a beauty mark.


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 19, 2006)

_(post 996 and counting)_

Slapped. But I have a big scar on my chin, that my goatee covers up.

Next poster chews their nails.


----------



## Aliena (Mar 19, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> _(post 996 and counting)_
> 
> Slapped. But I have a big scar on my chin, that my goatee covers up.
> 
> Next poster chews their nails.



Slapped! Although, it did use to be a big problem for me. 

Next poster needs a desparate clipping on their toe nails.


----------



## FatAndProud (Mar 19, 2006)

SLAPPED! I'm sooo high maintenace. haha

Next poster has diabetes (I might )


----------



## Aliena (Mar 19, 2006)

FatAndProud said:


> SLAPPED! I'm sooo high maintenace. haha
> 
> Next poster has diabetes (I might )



Saved! Unfortunately, I do. I was diagnosed in 1996. If you exercise (even lightly) and maintain a healthy lifestyle, it is managable. I recommend you subscribe to 'Diabetes Forecast'. It's a great magazine, loaded with lots of information and recipies. 
Good luck to you. (I personally hope that you don't have it though.)

Next poster's favorite music has now gone to the "classic" music station.


----------



## Chimpi (Mar 19, 2006)

Slapped!! I no longer have a classical music station anywhere in my area. Disappointing. 

Next poster welcomes the thought that Chimpi has never Slapped or Saved before.


----------



## Aliena (Mar 19, 2006)

Slapped! I never gave it any thought whatsoever!

Next poster has the radio on while surfing the net.


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 19, 2006)

Saved. (*YaY* Chimpi!)

Slapped. (I have the T.V. on)

Next poster has been watching Comedy Central tonight.


----------



## eightyseven (Mar 19, 2006)

Slapped... no time for television.

Next poster loves orange juice WITH PULP


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Mar 19, 2006)

Slapped.

Next poster has sang to an animal.


----------



## EvilPrincess (Mar 19, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Next poster has sang to an animal.


 
Saved - quite frequently 

next poster pays their bills online


----------



## BBW Betty (Mar 19, 2006)

Slapped--although we do have some automatic withdrawals.

The next poster had a healthy breakfast.


----------



## EvilPrincess (Mar 19, 2006)

slapped- 6 shot latte-just to get the engines running!

Next poster

Does not use fabric softner on their towels


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Mar 19, 2006)

Saved.. I have the nastiest, crunchiest towels too. Yuck.

Next poster will eat Ben & Jerry's ice cream within the next 48 hours.


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 19, 2006)

ThatFatGirl said:


> Saved.. I have the nastiest, crunchiest towels too. Yuck.
> 
> Next poster will eat Ben & Jerry's ice cream within the next 48 hours.



Tempting.. Tempting...  Saved! 

Next poster had to shovel their driveway this morning.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Mar 19, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> Tempting.. Tempting...  Saved!
> 
> Next poster had to shovel their driveway this morning.



slapped, but it was nice to see it wet from rain finally

Next poster watched skin-a-max last night..LOL


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 19, 2006)

Um.. slapped.

Next poster has a crik in their neck.


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 20, 2006)

Slapped

Next poster eats pop-tarts at night sometimes.


----------



## herin (Mar 20, 2006)

Saved. And sometimes I don't even toast 'em. :eat2: 

The next poster needs to get their tired self to bed!


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 20, 2006)

Saved. But I need to finish this WG story.

next poster is posting in their underwear.


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 20, 2006)

Slapped.

Next poster is bare-footed right now.


----------



## FatAndProud (Mar 20, 2006)

Heck yes. totally saved. everytime im on here im in my undies lol

Next poster has had those poppers or whatever from Pizza Hut...it's like the pizza with the crust that...pops off...haha


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 20, 2006)

Saved. Today! 

Next poster is thirsty.


----------



## Chimpi (Mar 20, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> Saved. Today!
> 
> Next poster is thirsty.



Saved. I cannot seem to get enough to drink today. 4 cans of Mountain Dew, 3 bottles of water, and now working on my 4th bottle of water...

Next poster needs to go to sleep on a daily basis.


----------



## AnnMarie (Mar 20, 2006)

Chimpi said:


> Saved. I cannot seem to get enough to drink today. 4 cans of Mountain Dew, 3 bottles of water, and now working on my 4th bottle of water...
> 
> Next poster needs to go to sleep on a daily basis.



Saved... sometimes even more than once a day!  

The next poster is a morning person.


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 20, 2006)

Saved. Believe it or not, I can just snap right out of bed, and be onto my day.
But I'd rather be a night person. 

next poster is wondering what to have tomorrow night for dinner.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Mar 20, 2006)

Slapped. It's early morning here, and I'll probably go out and get something from Taco Bell at some point. 

The next poster was in awful pain when getting their wisdom teeth.


----------



## FatAndProud (Mar 20, 2006)

Oo, slapped.

I might need to get mine pulled though! 

Next poster has a gas stove as opposed to an electric stove.


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 20, 2006)

Slapped.

Next poster has reflected on their childhood recently.


----------



## mossystate (Mar 20, 2006)

saved

next poster will notice their shoulders are up around their ears


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 20, 2006)

Saved. (I was stretching.)

Next poster likes to play basketball.


----------



## BBW Betty (Mar 20, 2006)

Slapped. I like volleyball better.

The next poster knows how to knit.


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 20, 2006)

Slapped. (I have never learned how yet.)

Next poster usually drinks with a straw.


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 20, 2006)

Slapped. I'm a chugger. 

Next poster has a craving for mahi mahi.


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 20, 2006)

Slapped.

Next poster has had sticky fingers today.


----------



## FreeThinker (Mar 21, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> Next poster has had sticky fingers today.


Slapped. Greasy yes, sticky no.

Next poster will steal an avatar on April 1.


----------



## mossystate (Mar 21, 2006)

saved..(but can't tell you why)

next poster opened their mouth today, after brushing their teeth, just so they could feel the minty sensation.


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 21, 2006)

Slapped.

Next poster has chocolate milk for breakfast sometimes.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Mar 21, 2006)

Saved. I love chocolate milk at about four in the morning.

Next poster likes dead baby jokes.


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Mar 21, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Saved. I love chocolate milk at about four in the morning.
> 
> Next poster likes dead baby jokes.



Slapped.

Next poster loves Bushisms.


----------



## mossystate (Mar 21, 2006)

too easy.....saved

next poster removes food from their teeth with corners of a magazine


----------



## eightyseven (Mar 21, 2006)

Slapped... huh?

Next poster has had mono before.


----------



## herin (Mar 21, 2006)

Saved. And it sucked.  

The next poster likes to put extra walnuts in their brownies :eat2:


----------



## mossystate (Mar 21, 2006)

eightyseven said:


> Slapped... huh?
> 
> Next poster has had mono before.


 you know, you have a bit of this evenings beef between two teeth..too lazy to go to the bathroom for the dental floss..soooo..you tear a piece of paper and...there you go.........now

saved...

the next poster can sniff the air and know when it is likely to snow


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 21, 2006)

Slapped.

The next poster is trying to find a new place to live.


----------



## FreeThinker (Mar 21, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> The next poster is trying to find a new place to live.


Slapped.

_Previous_ poster is trying to find a new place to live...maybe 'cause a job came up? Hope so...

Next poster is *swamptoad*.


----------



## ataraxia (Mar 21, 2006)

FreeThinker said:


> Slapped.
> 
> _Previous_ poster is trying to find a new place to live...maybe 'cause a job came up? Hope so...
> 
> Next poster is *swamptoad*.


Slapped.

Next poster thinks the word "zoomerang" is funny.


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 21, 2006)

Saved.

Next poster has heard of the word "spankerchief"


----------



## herin (Mar 21, 2006)

Slapped, but it sounds. . . um. . .interesting?

The next poster has eaten Taco Bell today. :eat2: :eat2: :eat2: :eat2:


----------



## ataraxia (Mar 21, 2006)

herin said:


> Slapped, but it sounds. . . um. . .interesting?
> 
> The next poster has eaten Taco Bell today. :eat2: :eat2: :eat2: :eat2:


Slapped. I had Qdoba - much tastier!

Next poster makes jokes involving squids.


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 21, 2006)

Slapped. But give me a plate of lightly fried baby squid anyday. :eat2: 

Next poster is really tired of all the Bush jokes.


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 21, 2006)

Slapped.

Next poster has humor books at home.


----------



## herin (Mar 22, 2006)

Saved. The far side  

Next poster is watching Letterman.


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 22, 2006)

Slapped.

Next poster has paid for something with a lot of change just recently.


----------



## Aliena (Mar 22, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> Slapped.
> 
> Next poster has paid for something with a lot of change just recently.



Slapped! I don't handle the change in this household!!  

Next poster wears an ear piece with their cell phone.


----------



## FreeThinker (Mar 22, 2006)

Aliena said:


> Slapped! I don't handle the change in this household!!
> 
> Next poster wears an ear piece with their cell phone.


Slapped--No cell phone.

Next poster dreads being treated as they feel they deserve.


----------



## ataraxia (Mar 22, 2006)

FreeThinker said:


> Slapped--No cell phone.
> 
> Next poster dreads being treated as they feel they deserve.


Slapped. I think my karma balance is positive enough right now that it would be a good thing.

Next poster has accidentally called the garbage disposal (in the kitchen sink) a "dish disposal" and nobody noticed :doh:


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 22, 2006)

Slapped.

Next poster has rented movies recently.


----------



## mossystate (Mar 22, 2006)

ummmm..slaved?..I got them from the library...heh

next poster has gone to the produce section and taken notice how pretty the fruits and veggies are stacked


----------



## TH3_GH0$T (Mar 22, 2006)

slapped...never thought about it

the next poster's favorite smilie is :eat1:


----------



## FreeThinker (Mar 22, 2006)

TH3_GH0$T said:


> the next poster's favorite smilie is :eat1:



Slapped.

Next poster eats spinach in _spite_ of Popeye, not _because_ of him.

By the way, _this _is my favourite smiley: 

View attachment couch.gif


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 22, 2006)

Saved. *cool smiley* FreeThinker.

Next poster is fast at playing Literati.


----------



## FatAndProud (Mar 22, 2006)

Slapped, never played it!

Next poster has a bajillion telemarketers calling their house a day. *Grrr*


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 22, 2006)

Slapped.

Next poster is still trying to learn how to use myspace. :doh:


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Mar 22, 2006)

Slapped. Don't have it or like it. 

Next poster knew a raspberry is not a true berry, and what kind of fruit it really is.


----------



## Aliena (Mar 22, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Slapped. Don't have it or like it.
> 
> Next poster knew a raspberry is not a true berry, and what kind of fruit it really is.



Slapped! I don't analyze them, I just eat them! :eat2: 

Next poster likes raspberries!


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Mar 22, 2006)

Saved. Yummy goodness

Next poster wears pigtails.


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 22, 2006)

Slapped.

Next poster thinks out loud.


----------



## Aliena (Mar 22, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> Slapped.
> 
> Next poster thinks out loud.



Saved!! "Shut up, shut up all of you!!!"

Next poster likes to psyche people out on an elevator!


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 22, 2006)

Slapped. I freak myself out on the lift.

Next poster pops his/her knuckles.


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 22, 2006)

Saved (Occasionally I pop my knuckles.)

Next poster doesn't eat the first and last slice of bread.


----------



## Blackjack (Mar 22, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> Saved (Occasionally I pop my knuckles.)
> 
> Next poster doesn't eat the first and last slice of bread.



Saved. I just don't like the heels, they're like whole slices of crust. I don't eat the crust, either.

Next poster has had an orgasm in the past 24 hours.


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 23, 2006)

Saved. *blushes at that question*

Next poster likes to go out to eat and put money in the jukebox.


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 23, 2006)

Saved. Dine-In Pizza Huts still have Jukeboxes! 

Next Poster collects coins.


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 23, 2006)

(I think the heels are the best part.  )


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 23, 2006)

Slapped/Saved (I do have a small collection of some Canadian coins.)

Next poster does laundry late at night.


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 23, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> Slapped/Saved (I do have a small collection of some Canadian coins.)
> 
> Next poster does laundry late at night.



Saved. What better time to fold the socks. 

Next poster does laundry on weekends.


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 23, 2006)

SLapped/Saved (just about every other weekend...and also during the week.)

Next poster has a habit about continuously clicking pens.


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 23, 2006)

Slapped. I haven't had a clicky pen in ages.

Next poster is hungry.


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 23, 2006)

Saved. (slightly)

Next poster likes to plan out their weekends.


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 23, 2006)

Saved. Long gone are the days of wistfully wasting the weekend away.

Next poster has no tunes playing... just webbing in silence.


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 23, 2006)

Saved. (though, I think that I should start listening to more often while I am at the computer.)

Next poster enjoys giving out reputation points.


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 23, 2006)

Saved. I keep running out, and having to wait 24 hours to give more.

Next poster is up way way past their bedtime.


----------



## Ericthonius (Mar 23, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> Next poster is up way way past their bedtime.



Slapped. I usually don't go to sleep until between 8 and 11 AM. (It's only about 5 AM here.)

Next poster has seen their first Robin of Spring, already.


----------



## BBW Betty (Mar 23, 2006)

Slapped. In fact, we just got a small snowfall overnight.

The next poster plays the lottery.


----------



## FatAndProud (Mar 23, 2006)

Slapped. Although (even though this isn't the lottery) I love those scratchcard things...it's fun 

Next poster can blow a bubble gum bubble...I ENVY YOU!!


----------



## FatAndProud (Mar 23, 2006)

P.S. Fuzzy, if you like giving out rep. points you should give me some so I can change my name thingy!  JK!! ...sort of


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 23, 2006)

Saved.

Next poster can shuffle a deck of cards.


----------



## FatAndProud (Mar 23, 2006)

Saved. But I can't do the "bridge"...it's so amazing.

Next poster bites their nails (ew).


----------



## Falling Boy (Mar 23, 2006)

Saved..its a nasty habit but I guess its better than smoking I guess.


The next poster is a junk food junkie.


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 23, 2006)

Slapped.

The next poster has never been in a car wreck before.


----------



## FatAndProud (Mar 23, 2006)

True that. Saved.

Next poster can wake up early (early being like 6am-7am-ish) without an alarm clock.


----------



## Falling Boy (Mar 23, 2006)

Saved I have kids


Next poster hates living in Michigan as much as me


----------



## Aliena (Mar 23, 2006)

Falling Boy said:


> Saved I have kids
> 
> 
> Next poster hates living in Michigan as much as me



Slapped! I am very happy where I live!! 

Next poster has dreams of owning their own business one day.


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 23, 2006)

Slapped.

Next poster knows somebody who does own their own business.


----------



## Aliena (Mar 23, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> Slapped.
> 
> Next poster knows somebody who does own their own business.



Slapped! Not a soul!

Next poster prefers a warm climate to hot.


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 23, 2006)

Saved,

Next poster likes to eat popcorn as a snack.


----------



## Aliena (Mar 23, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> Saved,
> 
> Next poster likes to eat popcorn as a snack.




Saved! Just had some last night! 

Next poster sings in the shower!:kiss2:


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 23, 2006)

Saved (once in a while.)

Next poster can write something really small that can still be read.


----------



## Aliena (Mar 23, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> Saved (once in a while.)
> 
> Next poster can write something really small that can still be read.


Saved!! Is this really small?

Next poster will have an epiphany by the end of the day.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Mar 23, 2006)

Aliena said:


> Saved!! Is this really small?
> 
> Next poster will have an epiphany by the end of the day.



Saved??? Does realizing your co-worker is an idiot count? :doh: 

Next poster will have no idea how to make coffee.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Mar 23, 2006)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Saved??? Does realizing your co-worker is an idiot count? :doh:
> 
> Next poster will have no idea how to make coffee.



slapped..my mom taught me eons ago..

next poster was born in the 80's.


----------



## herin (Mar 23, 2006)

Slapped. 1978, baby!

The next poster deeply believes that there are not too many things better in this life than chocolate cake and cold milk! :eat2:


----------



## Aliena (Mar 23, 2006)

herin said:


> Slapped. 1978, baby!
> 
> The next poster deeply believes that there are not too many things better in this life than chocolate cake and cold milk! :eat2:



PG-13 answer, Saved! R-rated, Slapped!

Next poster is a lil'bit country and a whole lotta rock-n-roll!!


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 23, 2006)

Saved-Kinda. I'm a whole lotta country and a lil'bit rock'n'roll. 

Next poster has never had a okra pickle.


----------



## Aliena (Mar 23, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> Saved-Kinda. I'm a whole lotta country and a lil'bit rock'n'roll.
> 
> Next poster has never had a okra pickle.




Slapped! A what?

Next poster used to save their 25-cents to buy them one of those huge pickles out of the 5-gallon jar in the convenient store.


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 23, 2006)

Slapped. (My Granny made them.)  

Next poster has had home-made blackberry jelly or jam.


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 23, 2006)

Aliena said:


> Slapped! A what?



*LOL* A Okra Pickle


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 23, 2006)

Saved. I have one bottle left of homemade blackberry jam. A 4 bottles left of my 2005 raspberry jam batch. 

next poster has never had mint jelly.


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 23, 2006)

Saved.

Next poster has been caught plagiarizing.


----------



## BigBawdyDame (Mar 23, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> Saved. I have one bottle left of homemade blackberry jam. A 4 bottles left of my 2005 raspberry jam batch.
> 
> next poster has never had mint jelly.


Slapped. And *ew*. 

Next poster knows a male cross dresser.


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 23, 2006)

Saved 

He performs at a club in a state where I used to live.... he calls it: "The art of female impersonation".

Next poster has once had a sling shot.


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 24, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> Saved
> 
> He performs at a club in a state where I used to live.... he calls it: "The art of female impersonation".
> 
> Next poster has once had a sling shot.



Saved. But we called them wrist rockets. (The ones with the wrist brace, and the surgical tubing. You could nail anything... with lots of practice.  )

Next poster had a pair of those "sneaker" roller skates.


----------



## Aliena (Mar 24, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> Saved. But we called them wrist rockets. (The ones with the wrist brace, and the surgical tubing. You could nail anything... with lots of practice.  )
> 
> Next poster had a pair of those "sneaker" roller skates.



Saved! Many, many moons ago! They were blue with florescent yellow zig-zag, jagged edged stripes. I loved those things! 

Next poster had a slinky when slinkys were made out of aluminum.


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 24, 2006)

Saved! It sat in the window sill in the "rainbow" formation for a long time, and I thought I packed it when my family moved to another state. But I never saw it again. 

Next poster had a Slip-n-Slide!


----------



## FreeThinker (Mar 24, 2006)

Slapped on the Slip'N'Slide.

Next poster doesn't really _need_ to win the lottery, and would just as soon get rid of all that pesky cash by giving it to a snarky Canadian longhaired singer/songwriter.


----------



## Aliena (Mar 24, 2006)

FreeThinker said:


> Slapped on the Slip'N'Slide.
> 
> Next poster doesn't really _need_ to win the lottery, and would just as soon get rid of all that pesky cash by giving it to a snarky Canadian longhaired singer/songwriter.



Slapped! Student loans say I need to win the lottery!

Next poster has won some kind of lottery!


----------



## FreeThinker (Mar 24, 2006)

Aliena said:


> Next poster has won some kind of lottery!


Saved. I won a coffee with Tim Hortons' "roll up the rim to win" contest.

Whoopee. 

Next poster has made/eaten baloney cups (slice of bologna in a muffin tray, with an egg broken inside, baked in an oven).


----------



## Aliena (Mar 24, 2006)

FreeThinker said:


> Saved. I won a coffee with Tim Hortons' "roll up the rim to win" contest.
> 
> Whoopee.
> 
> Next poster has made/eaten baloney cups (slice of bologna in a muffin tray, with an egg broken inside, baked in an oven).



Slapped! Although I have eaten boloney, ketchup sandwiches on Wonder Bread. 

Next poster had a big wheel.


----------



## BigBawdyDame (Mar 24, 2006)

Aliena said:


> Slapped! Although I have eaten boloney, ketchup sandwiches on Wonder Bread.
> 
> Next poster had a big wheel.


Slapped. They came out after I was already too old to ride them.

Next poster knows the words to the Big Mac song from the 70s.


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 24, 2006)

Slapped.

Next poster has lots of different computer games.


----------



## mossystate (Mar 24, 2006)

slapped...hard!!!...not my thing

next poster has an ironing board cover that has seen better days


----------



## eightyseven (Mar 24, 2006)

Slapped, bigtime... I'm in college... what's an iron?

Next poster loves to watch The Daily Show with Jon Stewart.


----------



## BigBawdyDame (Mar 24, 2006)

eightyseven said:


> Slapped, bigtime... I'm in college... what's an iron?
> 
> Next poster loves to watch The Daily Show with Jon Stewart.


SAVED! Woohoo!

Next poster paints their toenails.


----------



## mossystate (Mar 24, 2006)

saved...a lovely deepish berry color..at the moment:wubu: 

the next forum-er thinks stripper, when they hear the name Monique...heh


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Mar 24, 2006)

Slapped (I think of a little french girl I once had in my class.)

The next poster has seen an angel.


----------



## ataraxia (Mar 24, 2006)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Slapped (I think of a little french girl I once had in my class.)
> 
> The next poster has seen an angel.


Slapped.

The next poster has seen a devil. (You knew that was coming )


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Mar 24, 2006)

Slapped...but again I am reminded of a child I once had in my class. lol

The next poster has all their dolls from childhood.


----------



## RedHead (Mar 24, 2006)

Saved...yep I do...all of them!

Next poster has changed their hair color in the last 3 months.


----------



## BigBawdyDame (Mar 24, 2006)

RedHead said:


> Saved...yep I do...all of them!
> 
> Next poster has changed their hair color in the last 3 months.


Saved. From dark auburn to a light red/brown.

Next poster knows who sang "I Think I Love You"


----------



## FatAndProud (Mar 24, 2006)

Eh...I'm too young I think lol Slapped!

Next poster has had a Gardenburger before. (So good. Mmm.)


----------



## mossystate (Mar 24, 2006)

saved....of course I had it with cheese and other stuff...heh

the next poster has a secret crush on a fellow Dim's poster/chatter






btw, my name is Monique and I wonder if I am the only one to hear the stripper comments..heh


----------



## JerseyBigBoy (Mar 25, 2006)

saved.

The next poster has never bought a book of poetry for someone on Valentine's Day.


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Mar 25, 2006)

slapped!

The next poster, like The Colbert Report.http://www.comedycentral.com/shows/the_colbert_report/index.jhtml


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Mar 25, 2006)

Slapped. Honey, I'd probably love it, but I'm never home when it's on.

The next poster has itchy dry skin.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Mar 25, 2006)

Saved (Change of seasons always does that to me.)

Next poster hasn't done their taxes yet.


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 25, 2006)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Saved (Change of seasons always does that to me.)
> 
> Next poster hasn't done their taxes yet.



Slapped. I've even spent the entire return.

Next poster has gone hunting using a bow-n-arrow


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Mar 26, 2006)

Slapped. Next poster has a tummy ache. (I know I do.  )


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Mar 26, 2006)

Saved! Early birthday dinner with brother and sister-in-law left all of us running to the loo.

Next poster has had a Cheeto eaten out of their navel.


----------



## Aliena (Mar 26, 2006)

ThatFatGirl said:


> Saved! Early birthday dinner with brother and sister-in-law left all of us running to the loo.
> 
> Next poster has had a Cheeto eaten out of their navel.



Slapped!! Cheeto was placed, but lost; we've not found it yet.  

Next poster has tried spepper.


----------



## BigBawdyDame (Mar 26, 2006)

Aliena said:


> Slapped!! Cheeto was placed, but lost; we've not found it yet.
> 
> Next poster has tried spepper.


Slapped. I've never heard of it.

Next poster has purchased at least one item for a home shoppping network.


----------



## Aliena (Mar 26, 2006)

BigBawdyDame said:


> Slapped. I've never heard of it.
> 
> Next poster has purchased at least one item for a home shoppping network.




Slapped! Although, I've been tempted before. 

Next poster has got their PJ's on still.


----------



## EvilPrincess (Mar 26, 2006)

Aliena said:


> Next poster has got their PJ's on still.


 
Saved... Such a vision I am in flannel and fuzzy slippers  

Next poster has eaten mashed potatoes in the last 24 hours


----------



## Aliena (Mar 26, 2006)

EvilPrincess said:


> Saved... Such a vision I am in flannel and fuzzy slippers
> 
> Next poster has eaten mashed potatoes in the last 24 hours



Slapped! It was in the last 48hrs and even then, it was only a bite or two for a taste!

Next poster has taken the beaten path!


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Mar 26, 2006)

Slapped. I always take the weirdest path possible. I can't keep on an old one.

The next poster loves taking naps.


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Mar 26, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Slapped. I always take the weirdest path possible. I can't keep on an old one.
> 
> The next poster loves taking naps.



Saved for time to time.

The next poster have been know to get the traveling bug.


----------



## Aliena (Mar 26, 2006)

EtobicokeFA said:


> Saved for time to time.
> 
> The next poster have been know to get the traveling bug.



Saved! I wanna go on a cruise now!

Next poster has read all 68-pages of this thread!


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Mar 26, 2006)

Saved! Assuming you didn't mean in one sitting!

The next poster is doing something they enjoy this weekend.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Mar 26, 2006)

> Aliena said:
> 
> 
> > Saved! I wanna go on a cruise now!
> ...


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 26, 2006)

NancyGirl74 said:


> > Take me with you!!!!!
> >
> > Saved ~ I'm being lazy and sometimes I really, really enjoy that. lol
> >
> ...


----------



## EvilPrincess (Mar 26, 2006)

Next poster is feeling kinda blue today.

Saved ....sigh...

Next poster sorts laundry in big piles in the middle of the room, leaving them there during the entire laundry doing process, for hours or days.


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 26, 2006)

EvilPrincess said:


> Next poster is feeling kinda blue today.
> 
> Saved ....sigh...
> 
> Next poster sorts laundry in big piles in the middle of the room, leaving them there during the entire laundry doing process, for hours or days.



Slapped! I have a laundry room with wicker baskets. When a basket is full.. (or if I need something) The contents get washed, dried and folded. (this usually happens on late sunday afternoons, and the folding is after sunday dinner when I'm stuffed full and can't really do much but fold clothes.  )

Next poster tends to throw away odd socks rather than collect a basket of odd socks.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Mar 26, 2006)

Slapped...I can't help it! I have to save them. What if their lost mate returns one day?!?!?

The next poster doesn't want to go to bed because that means when you wake up in the morning it will be Monday.


----------



## Totmacher (Mar 26, 2006)

Saved! Could you possibly have thought of an easier one?

The next poster's gone snipe hunting.


----------



## EvilPrincess (Mar 26, 2006)

Saved- of course as a child, yum snipe grilled over an open fire, camp style  I didn't catch one, but the one I ate tasted just like a hot dog 

Next poster - falls asleep with their glasses on....


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 26, 2006)

Totmacher said:


> Saved! Could you possibly have thought of an easier one?
> 
> The next poster's gone snipe hunting.



Oh yeah. Several times.  Saved.

Next poster needs some cake.


----------



## Lovelyone (Mar 26, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> Oh yeah. Several times.  Saved.
> 
> Next poster needs some cake.


saved. Fuzzy how DO you always know? 

Next poster likes country music.


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 26, 2006)

Saved! :smitten: I heart country/western! 

Next poster needs a hug.


----------



## Lovelyone (Mar 26, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> Saved! :smitten: I heart country/western!
> 
> Next poster needs a hug.


Saved! Who doesnt???  

Next poster isnt wearing underwear


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 26, 2006)

Lovelyone said:


> Saved! Who doesnt???
> 
> Next poster isnt wearing underwear



slapped. But I could hurry and change that. 

Next poster doesn't watch Family Guy


----------



## FatAndProud (Mar 27, 2006)

SLAPPED!!! NOT WATCHING FAMILY GUY?!?!?!?! That should be a sin!

Next poster has witnessed someone getting a tattoo/piercing. (Not gotten one yourself! That's cheating )


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Mar 27, 2006)

Saved, and I don't have any tattoos or piercings myself!

Next poster prefers milk chocolate over dark.


----------



## Falling Boy (Mar 27, 2006)

Saved dark chocolate is blah!

Next poster has the day off of work!


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 27, 2006)

Slapped (I might be getting a job soon, though  )

Next poster has done some home improvement recently.


----------



## FatAndProud (Mar 27, 2006)

Slapped. I live in an apartment... I want a home sooo bad! 

Next poster has a bad hair day today.


----------



## eightyseven (Mar 27, 2006)

SAVED... I busted out the baseball hat because of it.

Next poster has put off something they need to do until today.


----------



## RedHead (Mar 27, 2006)

eightyseven said:


> SAVED... I busted out the baseball hat because of it.
> 
> Next poster has put off something they need to do until today.



Totally saved...hangs head in shame

Next poster never wears jeans.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Mar 27, 2006)

Slapped

The next poster really likes the new Nick Lachey song.


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 27, 2006)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Slapped
> 
> The next poster really likes the new Nick Lachey song.



Slapped. Who?

The next poster knows who Lick Nachey is...


----------



## EvilPrincess (Mar 27, 2006)

Slapped Huh? Nick who?

The next poster only drinks bottled water


----------



## JerseyBigBoy (Mar 27, 2006)

EvilPrincess said:


> Slapped Huh? Nick who?
> 
> The next poster only drinks bottled water



Slapped. I use a Brita.

Next person had a lousy weekend.


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 27, 2006)

Slapped. I had a great weekend! 

Next poster had a lousy Monday.


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 28, 2006)

Slapped. (Not bad at all)

Next poster has had a good laugh today.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Mar 28, 2006)

Saved many times over.

The next poster has a pet with terrible gas.


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 28, 2006)

Slapped.

Next poster has smelled bad breath from a pet.


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 28, 2006)

Saved. And I tried to correct it using dog treats. 

Next poster is up way too late... like me!


----------



## FatAndProud (Mar 28, 2006)

Ha! Saved! I just got home from work though...So yeah. 

Next poster can speak another language fluently.


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 28, 2006)

Slapped.

Next poster sleeps with several blankets.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Mar 28, 2006)

Saved. LOTS of wrinkled, crinkled blankets. 

Next poster misses their lover!


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 28, 2006)

Saved. (She is at work and I miss her being near me.)

Next poster is not wearing their bedtime clothes yet.


----------



## BigBawdyDame (Mar 28, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> Saved. (She is at work and I miss her being near me.)
> 
> Next poster is not wearing their bedtime clothes yet.


Saved. It's only 4:00 pm here!

Next poster terrorized their younger sibling when they were a kid.


----------



## Aliena (Mar 28, 2006)

BigBawdyDame said:


> Saved. It's only 4:00 pm here!
> 
> Next poster terrorized their younger sibling when they were a kid.



Slapped! I was the one terrorized!!!

Next poster is the youngest of thier siblings!


----------



## RedHead (Mar 28, 2006)

Aliena said:


> Slapped! I was the one terrorized!!!
> 
> Next poster is the youngest of thier siblings!



SAVED!! Youngest of 5 (yes, 5) Girls! No boyz allowed!

The next poster has never seen snow in person


----------



## BBW Betty (Mar 28, 2006)

Slapped--we can have it from October to May some years.

The next poster knows how to make a pinata.


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 28, 2006)

Slapped/Saved (I kinda have the right idea....I still don't know how it might turn out.:doh: )

Next poster has screamed from the top of their lungs and got a sore throat afterwards.


----------



## ataraxia (Mar 28, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> Slapped/Saved (I kinda have the right idea....I still don't know how it might turn out.:doh: )
> 
> Next poster has screamed from the top of their lungs and got a sore throat afterwards.


Saved. Wasn't drunk at the time, either.

Next poster likes the game Breakout.


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 28, 2006)

Saved.

Next poster knows how to play Minesweeper.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Mar 28, 2006)

Slapped

Next poster is very bored right now.


----------



## JerseyBigBoy (Mar 28, 2006)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Slapped
> 
> Next poster is very bored right now.



Saved.

Next poster had a lousy lunch today.


----------



## ataraxia (Mar 28, 2006)

JerseyBigBoy said:


> Saved.
> 
> Next poster had a lousy lunch today.


Saved. A third of a box of Cheez-Its.

The next poster "gets" H. P. Lovecraft.


----------



## BigBawdyDame (Mar 28, 2006)

JerseyBigBoy said:


> Saved.
> 
> Next poster had a lousy lunch today.


Slapped. My MickeyD day. 

Next poster talks baby talk to their pet.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Mar 28, 2006)

BigBawdyDame said:


> Slapped. My MickeyD day.
> 
> Next poster talks baby talk to their pet.




Saved..crap..lol

Next poster hates mac n cheese


----------



## Aliena (Mar 28, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> Saved..crap..lol
> 
> Next poster hates mac n cheese



Slapped! I love it!!

Next poster feels ignored sometimes!


----------



## RedHead (Mar 28, 2006)

Slapped...I am hard to ignore!  

Next Poster has never had a pedicure!


----------



## Aliena (Mar 28, 2006)

RedHead said:


> Slapped...I am hard to ignore!
> 
> Next Poster has never had a pedicure!



Slapped! I keep my feet up weekly for health reasons. 

Next poster has had their feelings hurt today.


----------



## RedHead (Mar 28, 2006)

Saved....email at work; no biggie.

Next poster has a flower garden


----------



## Aliena (Mar 28, 2006)

RedHead said:


> Saved....email at work; no biggie.
> 
> Next poster has a flower garden



Slapped! I live in a matchbox apartment. Hopefully before the spring is out, I'll be in my house!

Next poster just doesn't know.


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 29, 2006)

Slapped. Its still winter here. Ask again in the spring.

Next poster has their avatar stolen.


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 29, 2006)

Slapped.

Nope not yet.

Next poster borrows avatars.


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 29, 2006)

Saved. Er.. Oops. 

Next poster feels happy!


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 29, 2006)

Saved.

Next poster is a great listener.


----------



## FatAndProud (Mar 29, 2006)

Eh...what? haha Slapped/Saved...I'm a selective listener.

Next poster has a $10 bill in their wallet/purse right now.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Mar 29, 2006)

Slapped. I usually only keep some odd bills and then mostly use my debit card.

Next poster is obsessed with skin care.


----------



## Aliena (Mar 29, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Slapped. I usually only keep some odd bills and then mostly use my debit card.
> 
> Next poster is obsessed with skin care.



Saved! I hate dry, pimply, skin! I also hate wrinkles! 

Next poster can touch their big toe to their nose!:shocked:


----------



## BigBawdyDame (Mar 29, 2006)

Aliena said:


> Saved! I hate dry, pimply, skin! I also hate wrinkles!
> 
> Next poster can touch their big toe to their nose!:shocked:


Slapped. No way, no how! lol 

Next poster has told at least one dumb blonde joke.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Mar 29, 2006)

Slapped... I don't tell a lot of jokes and I HATE jokes that try to minimize a woman's intelligence.

Next poster has special plans for the weekend (you've got to tell us what of course).


----------



## Aliena (Mar 29, 2006)

ThatFatGirl said:


> Slapped... I don't tell a lot of jokes and I HATE jokes that try to minimize a woman's intelligence.
> 
> Next poster has special plans for the weekend (you've got to tell us what of course).




Slapped!! I had my special weekend plans last weekend! We celebrated our 3rd wedding anniversery!

Next poster likes to cook in the crock pot!


----------



## Blackjack (Mar 29, 2006)

Aliena said:


> Slapped!! I had my special weekend plans last weekend! We celebrated our 3rd wedding anniversery!
> 
> Next poster likes to cook in the crock pot!



Slapped.

Next poster is wearing a stolen avatar.


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 29, 2006)

Saved (I've got Fuzzy's avatar)

Next poster plans on snatching somebody's avatar.


----------



## BBW Betty (Mar 29, 2006)

Slapped. But then I might change my mind; it is a woman's prerogative.

The next poster is afraid stolen avatars may lead to split personalities.


----------



## mossystate (Mar 29, 2006)

saved..why do you think I don't post one in here!!!!!!!

next poster opens their mouth while applying mascaraaaaaa


----------



## BigBawdyDame (Mar 29, 2006)

mossystate said:


> saved..why do you think I don't post one in here!!!!!!!
> 
> next poster opens their mouth while applying mascaraaaaaa


SAVED! It's the only way I CAN apply mascara. 

Next poster knows what the phrase 'carpe diem' means in English.


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 29, 2006)

mossystate said:


> saved..why do you think I don't post one in here!!!!!!!
> 
> next poster opens their mouth while applying mascaraaaaaa



Saved. And I stick my tongue out too!

Next poster ties their shoes kneeling down.


----------



## FreeThinker (Mar 30, 2006)

BigBawdyDame said:


> Next poster knows what the phrase 'carpe diem' means in English.


Saved! "damn carp"

(Sieze the day)

Slapped on the shoe tying--I employ *ahem* different positions...


Next poster used a payphone today.


----------



## FatAndProud (Mar 30, 2006)

Gross. Payphones are scary. Slapped.

Next poster thinks that foreign accents are cute/sexy.


----------



## eightyseven (Mar 30, 2006)

Saved! Just not Australian (don't know why, so none of you awesome Aussies take offense... I love ya'll and you have an amazing country which I'm so thankful to have visited!)... I have no idea why!

Next poster is knowingly allergic to more than 3 things.


----------



## Aliena (Mar 30, 2006)

eightyseven said:


> Saved! Just not Australian (don't know why, so none of you awesome Aussies take offense... I love ya'll and you have an amazing country which I'm so thankful to have visited!)... I have no idea why!
> 
> Next poster is knowingly allergic to more than 3 things.




Saved! They are dirt, mother, and bodily fluids. (all not necessarily in that order)

Next poster at first glance thought it was Tina writing this post!:doh:


----------



## mossystate (Mar 30, 2006)

I assume Tina is the woman in the picture?...ummmm..Ok, I did think the woman in the picture was the poster ..saved

The next poster used a coupon for at least 50 cents off a can of soup, in the last month.


----------



## BBW Betty (Mar 30, 2006)

Saved....probably. I use a lot a coupons, so it's likely.

The next poster is listening to someone snoring in the background right now.


----------



## ataraxia (Mar 30, 2006)

mossystate said:


> I assume Tina is the woman in the picture?...ummmm..Ok, I did think the woman in the picture was the poster ..saved
> 
> The next poster used a coupon for at least 50 cents off a can of soup, in the last month.


Slapped, I have only used Celestial Seasonings coupons in the last month. (Peppermint tea rules.)

Next poster has NOT stolen an avatar.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Mar 30, 2006)

Saved because I'm only an accomplish to Jane's fiendish plot! It weren't mah idea! 

Next poster has dry skin.


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 30, 2006)

Saved. 'orribly dry skin. 

Next poster is hungry.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Mar 30, 2006)

Saved...Always!

The next poster gets excited about sleeping late in the morning.


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 30, 2006)

Saved. But only if it entails staying up all night posting here. 

Next poster is craving a kebab.


----------



## JerseyBigBoy (Mar 30, 2006)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Saved...Always!
> 
> The next poster gets excited about sleeping late in the morning.



You betcha! I posted about that today.

The next person loves spring but has allergies.


----------



## FatAndProud (Mar 31, 2006)

Slapped. I don't think I'm allergic to anything...Except bad breath and icky music 

Next poster has a cellphone with a neat ringtone!!


----------



## herin (Mar 31, 2006)

Heck yeah! My ringtone is the Imperial March!

Next poster is addicted to caffiene


----------



## FreeThinker (Mar 31, 2006)

herin said:


> Heck yeah! My ringtone is the Imperial March!
> 
> Next poster is addicted to caffiene


Slapped. (surprise!)

I like the flavour of coffee, but I drive for a living, and caffiene is a diuretic. I try to cut down on restroom visits by doing the 'decaf-alon'.

Next poster rides a motorcycle.


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 31, 2006)

FreeThinker said:


> Slapped. (surprise!)
> 
> I like the flavour of coffee, but I drive for a living, and caffiene is a diuretic. I try to cut down on restroom visits by doing the 'decaf-alon'.
> 
> Next poster rides a motorcycle.



Slapped. But I really want one.

Next poster needs a hamburger RIGHT NOW.


----------



## FreeThinker (Mar 31, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> Slapped. But I really want one.
> 
> Next poster needs a hamburger RIGHT NOW.


Slapped. More in a _salty_ mood at the moment...

Next poster checked out my latest drawing. (Shameless, ain't I?)


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 31, 2006)

FreeThinker said:


> Slapped. More in a _salty_ mood at the moment...
> 
> Next poster checked out my latest drawing. (Shameless, ain't I?)



Slapped. Um... url?

Next poster does drawings.


----------



## FreeThinker (Mar 31, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> Slapped. Um... url?
> 
> Next poster does drawings.


Saved. http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=2672

Next poster had to correct a typo in their most recent posting or PM.


----------



## jamie (Mar 31, 2006)

Saved. EVERY post.

Next poster has eaten toast this week.


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 31, 2006)

jamie said:


> Saved. EVERY post.
> 
> Next poster has eaten toast this week.



Saved. This morning, I had a chili verde breakfast burrito, with hashbrowns, and wheat toast. *coughDietMountainDewcough* to drink.

Next poster doesn't like V8.


----------



## FreeThinker (Mar 31, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> Next poster doesn't like V8.


Saved. It tightens up my throat.

Next poster will be on the phone soon.
(G'night, everyone!)


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 31, 2006)

Slapped. The Sandman will find me first.

Next poster has never travelled by ship.


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 31, 2006)

Saved.

Next poster does a lot of typing day-to-day.


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Mar 31, 2006)

Saved. Depending on the day!

The next poster has posted a response to the thread, that go ignored because someone else post as the same time.


----------



## ataraxia (Mar 31, 2006)

EtobicokeFA said:


> Saved. Depending on the day!
> 
> The next poster has posted a response to the thread, that go ignored because someone else post as the same time.


Saved. They're usually good ones, too.

Next poster got rained upon today.


----------



## Aliena (Mar 31, 2006)

ataraxia said:


> Saved. They're usually good ones, too.
> 
> Next poster got rained upon today.




Ohhhh, definitely saved!!! Funny thing is, I was coming out of the "Y" from my aqua-robics class and was trying to keep my head dry! LoL...doh!:doh: 

Next poster is eating soup tonight for supper!:eat1:


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Mar 31, 2006)

Slapped

The next poster has gone shopping for a present for someone else and ended up only buying stuff for themself.


----------



## Aliena (Mar 31, 2006)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Slapped
> 
> The next poster has gone shopping for a present for someone else and ended up only buying stuff for themself.




Slapped! I love buying presents for other people! 

Next poster loves the avatar switcheroo thingy we got going on!


----------



## Blackjack (Mar 31, 2006)

Aliena said:


> Slapped! I love buying presents for other people!
> 
> Next poster loves the avatar switcheroo thingy we got going on!



Saved! Loved it so much I stole a whole persona save the name.

Next poster has gotten unbearably horny at work.


----------



## BigBawdyDame (Mar 31, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> Saved! Loved it so much I stole a whole persona save the name.
> 
> Next poster has gotten unbearably horny at work.


Slapped. I'm not currently working.

Next poster likes mushrooms on pizza.


----------



## BBW Betty (Mar 31, 2006)

OOOH, SAVED, Saved, Saved. I'd order three sets of mushrooms for toppings if my husband would let me. 

The next poster is enjoying shopping for a spring/summer wardrobe.


----------



## Aliena (Mar 31, 2006)

BBW Betty said:


> OOOH, SAVED, Saved, Saved. I'd order three sets of mushrooms for toppings if my husband would let me.
> 
> The next poster is enjoying shopping for a spring/summer wardrobe.



Saved!! I just got my new swimsuit inthe mail today!

Next poster has seen his/hers all time favorite movie more than 100 times!


----------



## EvilPrincess (Mar 31, 2006)

Aliena said:


> Next poster has seen his/hers all time favorite movie more than 100 times!


 
Slapped- my attention span is too short

Next never reads a book more than once


----------



## Aliena (Mar 31, 2006)

EvilPrincess said:


> Slapped- my attention span is too short
> 
> Next never reads a book more than once



Slapped! I have read the bible more than several times AND there have been some great non-fiction books out there; I've taken a few looks at. I also believe there might have been a few fiction one's too.  

Next poster has a bad habit they'd like to give up!


----------



## EvilPrincess (Mar 31, 2006)

Aliena said:


> Next poster has a bad habit they'd like to give up!


 
Saved <grumble grumble grumble> and I don't want to talk about it 

Next poster: Will dye Easter Eggs this year


----------



## Aliena (Mar 31, 2006)

EvilPrincess said:


> Saved <grumble grumble grumble> and I don't want to talk about it
> 
> Next poster: Will dye Easter Eggs this year



Slapped! I haven't any plans to. 

Next poster is a dramaqueen.:shocked:


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 31, 2006)

Slapped.

Next poster cooked a lot of food earlier.


----------



## Aliena (Mar 31, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> Slapped.
> 
> Next poster cooked a lot of food earlier.



Slapped, just a simple kale soup I make. However, I ate quite a bit. 

Next poster likes the way they look nakey!:kiss2:


----------



## MisticalMisty (Mar 31, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> Slapped.
> 
> Next poster cooked a lot of food earlier.



slapped, have no appetitite tonight

next poster wears a thong


----------



## Aliena (Apr 1, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> slapped, have no appetitite tonight
> 
> next poster wears a thong



Slapped!! Last one I wore had to be surgically removed!!! :shocked: 
Next poster has bought fresh flowers in the last 24hrs!


----------



## 4honor (Apr 1, 2006)

> Slapped!! Last one I wore had to be surgically removed!!!
> Next poster has bought fresh flowers in the last 24hrs!



Slapped. Haven't BOUGHT fresh flowers since mother's day last year.

The next poster is fascinated with how people's minds work (Or why they don't as the case may be!)


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 1, 2006)

Slapped/Saved (Sometimes..and sometimes not)

Next poster went for a nightly walk.


----------



## Aliena (Apr 1, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> Slapped/Saved (Sometimes..and sometimes not)
> 
> Next poster went for a nightly walk.




Slapped, it's raining and lightning here. 

Next poster went for a nightly walk!


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 1, 2006)

Saved. It was a light drizzle and I needed to go get the mail. 

Next poster doesn't have a washing machine in their home/apartment.


----------



## Aliena (Apr 1, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> Saved. It was a light drizzle and I needed to go get the mail.
> 
> Next poster doesn't have a washing machine in their home/apartment.



Saved! I have two-brand new one's in storage! 

Next poster has a wubbytubby cat licking her ass on their couch!


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 1, 2006)

Slapped.

Next poster has friends that make mixed drinks for them on occasion.


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 1, 2006)

Saved. This usually happens when they forget I'm designated.

Next poster has a third nipple.


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 1, 2006)

Slapped. :shocked: 

Next poster drinks responsibly.


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 1, 2006)

Slapped. Even in the middle of the night, I'll grab a Coke. I mean, I really did want to go to sleep in the next half hour...

Next Poster had/has an Atari 2600


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 1, 2006)

Slapped.

Next poster has a lot of POSTS in this thread already.


----------



## Aliena (Apr 1, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> Slapped.
> 
> Next poster has a lot of POSTS in this thread already.



Oh that is sooooooo SAVED!!!

Next poster has no underwear on!


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 1, 2006)

Saved. Where else am I going to post? The Sex Thread?

Next poster has a cut on one of their fingers.


----------



## Angel (Apr 1, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> Next poster has a cut on one of their fingers.


 
Slapped.
Next poster thinks my avatar is....... sexy! *giggles*


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 1, 2006)

Angel said:


> Slapped.
> Next poster thinks my avatar is....... sexy! *giggles*



Slapped. Your avatar is looking at me... looking right at.. me...

next poster needs a new chair at their desk.


----------



## Aliena (Apr 1, 2006)

Angel said:


> Slapped.
> Next poster thinks my avatar is....... sexy! *giggles*



Actually, yes. Saved! 

Next poster thinks my avatar is sexxxxxy!!!


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 1, 2006)

Saved! Heck yeah! Its groovy!

Next poster doesn't use the word groovy.


----------



## Aliena (Apr 1, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> Saved! Heck yeah! Its groovy!
> 
> Next poster doesn't use the word groovy.




Slapped! Next to fabulous, it's one of my favorite words!!

Next poster thinks the 90's made the 60's look like the 50's.


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 1, 2006)

Slapped.

Next poster listened to grunge music.


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 1, 2006)

Slapped. Wasn't that like Seattle Music?

Next poster listened to Johnny Cash


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 1, 2006)

Saved.

Next poster has had many accents growing up.


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 1, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> Saved.
> 
> Next poster has had many accents growing up.



Saved-Kinda. If Texan to Western back to Texan back to Western counts.

Next poster dosn't have an accent.


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 1, 2006)

Slapped.

Next poster is more used to the night-time.


----------



## FatAndProud (Apr 1, 2006)

Saved. Just got off work. yay.

Next poster shaved something yesterday/today.


----------



## BigBawdyDame (Apr 1, 2006)

FatAndProud said:


> Saved. Just got off work. yay.
> 
> Next poster shaved something yesterday/today.


Slapped. Didn't take the time when I got ready to run errends this morning.

Next poster has named a pet after some type of food.


----------



## Blackjack (Apr 1, 2006)

Slapped.

Next poster has been to Fark.


----------



## BigBawdyDame (Apr 1, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> Slapped.
> 
> Next poster has been to Fark.


SLAPPED. I have no idea where Fark is!

Next poster had a crush on Fonzie.


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 1, 2006)

Slapped.

Next poster totally rocks!


----------



## ataraxia (Apr 1, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> Slapped.
> 
> Next poster totally rocks!


Slapped.

Next poster knows that rocks rock and stones roll.


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 2, 2006)

Saved/Slapped.  *hehehe*

Next poster has a wonderful smile.


----------



## herin (Apr 2, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> Saved/Slapped.  *hehehe*
> 
> Next poster has a wonderful smile.



Saved. I like to think my smile is pretty!

Next poster has a thing for root beer floats :wubu:


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 2, 2006)

Saved.

Next poster has heard of Frisbee Golf. 

*BTW* Herin, I remember your old avatar picture....and you do have a WONDERFUL smile.


----------



## herin (Apr 2, 2006)

Saved though I'm good at neither golf nor frisbee.

Next poster has an aversion to shoes. 

Thanks Swamptoad! You're a sweetie!
<I got a little sick of Emperor Palpatine>


----------



## FatAndProud (Apr 2, 2006)

Saved!! Bare feet!

Next poster wears those weird shoes when going into a swimming pool!


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Apr 2, 2006)

Slapped!

The next poster has had one of those days where they only found an error in their post after the 15 minutes have elaped.


----------



## Falling Boy (Apr 2, 2006)

Saved it happens to me all the time! 

Next poster is a leo!


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 2, 2006)

Slapped.

Next poster is a Capricorn.


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 2, 2006)

Slapped.

Next Poster is a Virgo


----------



## BBW Betty (Apr 2, 2006)

Slapped--although I could have "saved" if I'd gotten to Swampy's post first.  

Next poster loves the show "MythBusters"


----------



## herin (Apr 2, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> Slapped.
> 
> Next Poster is a Virgo



Saved! 

The next person knows their rising sign as well as their sun sign


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 2, 2006)

Slapped. I've no idea what you're talking about.

Next poster might have a url that explains all that.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Apr 2, 2006)

Slapped

Next poster wears pigtails sometimes just because.


----------



## BigBawdyDame (Apr 2, 2006)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Slapped
> 
> Next poster wears pigtails sometimes just because.


Slapped. My hair's not long enough to wear pigtails any more. 

Next poster has done the hustle.


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 2, 2006)

BigBawdyDame said:


> Slapped. My hair's not long enough to wear pigtails any more.
> 
> Next poster has done the hustle.



Saved. But I won't always admit it. 

Next poster is craving chocolate.


----------



## EvilPrincess (Apr 2, 2006)

Slapped - Orange Soda gotta have it now!!!!!

Next Poster:

Keeps emergency cash hidden


----------



## RedHead (Apr 2, 2006)

EvilPrincess said:


> Slapped - Orange Soda gotta have it now!!!!!
> 
> Next Poster:
> 
> Keeps emergency cash hidden



Saved

Next Poster:

Was born after 1980


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 2, 2006)

Slapped. I'm a 60s baby. 

Next poster is contemplating their monetary issues.


----------



## FatAndProud (Apr 3, 2006)

Hm, not so much as of right now...but soon I'm sure. So...slaved.

Next poster has yellow teeth.


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 3, 2006)

Ew... I do. I need to fix that one. Saved.

Next poster has a pine tree in their yard.


----------



## mossystate (Apr 3, 2006)

Slapped...don't have a yard.

Next poster has counted the number of kernels on a cob of corn(ok, just one row)


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 3, 2006)

Saved (I think that I might have once done that.)

Next poster woke up earlier today than the day before.


----------



## RedHead (Apr 3, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> Saved (I think that I might have once done that.)
> 
> Next poster woke up earlier today than the day before.



Saved

Next Poster believes in Aliens (UFO'S)


----------



## Blackjack (Apr 3, 2006)

RedHead said:


> Saved
> 
> Next Poster believes in Aliens (UFO'S)



Saved. Hang on, lemme adjust my tin foil hat... There.

Next poster likes Bob Marley.


----------



## RedHead (Apr 3, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> Saved. Hang on, lemme adjust my tin foil hat... There.
> 
> Next poster likes Bob Marley.



Slapped

Next Poster wants to be a police officer when they grow up!


----------



## eightyseven (Apr 3, 2006)

Slapped... I refuse to carry a gun.

Next poster still loves baseball and is enjoying Opening Day


----------



## Blackjack (Apr 3, 2006)

Saved and slapped. I do like baseball, but I'm not enjoying opening day... whenever that is.

Next poster prefers water to Gatorade.


----------



## mossystate (Apr 3, 2006)

saved..have only taken one sip of gatorade


next poster prefers plastic, rather than paper bags


----------



## BBW Betty (Apr 3, 2006)

Slapped--the plastic ones mush the groceries more.

The next poster sneezes loudly.


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 3, 2006)

Saved.

Next poster asks for permission far too much.


----------



## EvilPrincess (Apr 3, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> Next poster asks for permission far too much.


 
Slapped- much easier to ask forgiveness  

Next Poster- has their tires rotated regularly


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Apr 3, 2006)

Slapped...I guess I should do that.

Next poster is posting when they should be doing homework


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 3, 2006)

Saved, kinda. I need to be doing contract homework.

Next poster has some major cramps.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Apr 3, 2006)

Slapped...no but my tummy hurts again.

Next poster stresses over their teeth not being white enough


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 4, 2006)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Slapped...no but my tummy hurts again.
> 
> Next poster stresses over their teeth not being white enough


 
Slapped.

Next poster just had icecream today.


----------



## Falling Boy (Apr 4, 2006)

Saved...

Next poster loves to play air guitar!


----------



## eightyseven (Apr 4, 2006)

SAVED... in a big way 
Next poster likes to eat, eat, eat apples and bananas... hehe.


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 4, 2006)

Saved (sometimes.  )

Next poster when traveling on the road likes to eat and get gas.


----------



## FatAndProud (Apr 4, 2006)

Slapped. Usually when I eat on the road I get gas....haha!! No...I just don't eat while traveling cuz what if I have to pee or something?!?!?! 

Next poster likes Blue Collar Comedy.


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 4, 2006)

Saved.

Next poster doesn't have very many posts in this thread.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 4, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> Next poster doesn't have very many posts in this thread.


 
Saved. Trying to change that...

Next poster has no car.


----------



## BigBawdyDame (Apr 4, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Saved. Trying to change that...
> 
> Next poster has no car.


Slapped. 

Next post sings at the top of thier lungs in their car.


----------



## eightyseven (Apr 4, 2006)

SAVED... again, in a big way. Give me some Bon Jovi.

Next poster has been to a sex store.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 4, 2006)

Saved. Some years ago, though. Just being curious.

Next poster had some fun today. (Really witty, I know...)


----------



## FatAndProud (Apr 4, 2006)

Totally saved.

Next poster has gotten laid within the last week lol!!


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Apr 4, 2006)

Slapped

Next poster still doesn't know what they want to be when they grow up.


----------



## FatAndProud (Apr 4, 2006)

Slapped! I want/am going to be a Forensic Pathologist.

Next poster has T.P.'d a house before.


----------



## Lovelyone (Apr 4, 2006)

saved (and my ex boyfriend blamed antoher girl!) 
next poster sings in the shower


----------



## Chimpi (Apr 4, 2006)

Lovelyone said:


> saved (and my ex boyfriend blamed antoher girl!)
> next poster sings in the shower



SAVED... too often, too much, too loud...

Next poster has had the chicken pox 4 times!


----------



## MisticalMisty (Apr 4, 2006)

Lovelyone said:


> saved (and my ex boyfriend blamed antoher girl!)
> next poster sings in the shower




definitely saved..lol..

next poster hates peanut butter


----------



## MisticalMisty (Apr 4, 2006)

Chimpi said:


> SAVED... too often, too much, too loud...
> 
> Next poster has had the chicken pox 4 times!



crap..you beat me too it..

slapped

only once

and the next poster still hates peanut butter


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 4, 2006)

Slapped.

Next poster has had Frito Pie.


----------



## Lovelyone (Apr 5, 2006)

slapped frito pie? 
next poster has freckles


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 5, 2006)

Saved. My nick just as well could've been Frecklely.

Next poster is craving one of those Mocha Almond chocolate bars.


----------



## Chimpi (Apr 5, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> Saved. My nick just as well could've been Frecklely.
> 
> Next poster is craving one of those Mocha Almond chocolate bars.



Slapped
*shiver*

Next poster would like to see Mocha on a huge billboard, going down the highway at 80 MPH, and not seeing what it said, and pull over to the side of the road to read it.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 5, 2006)

Slapped. I would've got serious Problems with the cops if I did.
What is that, anyway? A short description would do.

The next poster overslept today.


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 5, 2006)

Slapped. 

Next poster has eaten mud or dirt as a kid growing up.


----------



## Lovelyone (Apr 5, 2006)

saved, but only when my sisters forced me
next poster like gummi b ears


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 5, 2006)

Saved.

Next poster is a practical joker once in a while.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 5, 2006)

Saved.

Next poster had a serious car accident.


----------



## Lovelyone (Apr 5, 2006)

saved
next poster has a secret love


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 5, 2006)

Lovelyone said:


> saved
> next poster has a secret love


 
Slapped.

Next poster is having breakfast right now.


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 5, 2006)

Slapped.

Next poster has chores that they really despise doing.


----------



## Lovelyone (Apr 5, 2006)

saved. regretfully
next poster is left-handed


----------



## lipmixgirl (Apr 5, 2006)

slapped...

the next poster has a burning desire to come to manhattan...


----------



## FreeThinker (Apr 5, 2006)

lipmixgirl said:


> next poster has a burning desire to come to Manhattan


Slapped.

Next poster has driven 100 mph.


----------



## Chimpi (Apr 5, 2006)

FreeThinker said:


> Slapped.
> 
> Next poster has driven 100 mph.



Saved.

Next poster knows what Zephyrhills is.


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 5, 2006)

FreeThinker said:


> Slapped.
> 
> Next poster has driven 100 mph.



Saved. 108 mph, Texas Farm Road 1788, somewhere in the Panhandle.

Next poster has driven faster than that!


----------



## Chimpi (Apr 5, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> Saved. 108 mph, Texas Farm Road 1788, somewhere in the Panhandle.
> 
> Next poster has driven faster than that!



Saved.

Next poster saw that I REPLIED FIRST!! NA NA NA!


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 5, 2006)

Slapped. 

Next poster has used a snowboard, for purposes other than snowboarding.


----------



## Lovelyone (Apr 5, 2006)

slapped
Next poster should have been in bed an hour ago


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Apr 5, 2006)

Saved. Been lacking on sleep after last night (My first slap/save! I feel proud!)

Next poster prefers peanuts to potato chips! :eat2:


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 5, 2006)

Slapped/Saved (depends on my mood.)

Next poster has glanced away from the computer and realized that they forgot to do something.

Congrats *Blackjack_Jeeves* (for first-time posting in the SLAP/SAVE thread and the FREE ASOCIATION thread also.)

I know that I have already posted a lot in both.:doh:


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 5, 2006)

Slapped. Not today. (So perhaps saved yet.)

Next poster has been driving faster than 150 mph once. (or twice?)


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 5, 2006)

Slapped.

Next poster didn't get enough sleep last night.


----------



## RedHead (Apr 5, 2006)

Saved!!!!

The next poster secretly watches Texas Ranger Re-runs regularly


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 5, 2006)

RedHead said:


> Saved!!!!
> 
> The next poster secretly watches Texas Ranger Re-runs regularly


 
Slapped.

The next poster just found out he/she forgot to buy something important...:shocked: 


(He, post #50, I'm catching up!  )


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Apr 5, 2006)

Saved. Kitty needs treats, stat! We're down to a single bag. I also really needed to buy something to eat this morning, but after an exhausting night at work, I was too tired/mad to.

Next poster knows about the new double chocolate Milano cookies, and wants some!


----------



## Falling Boy (Apr 5, 2006)

Saved they look very tasty!

Next poster watches VH1


----------



## RedHead (Apr 5, 2006)

Slapped - sorry, not a big chocolate fan...

Next Poster
Likes to go COMMANDO


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Apr 5, 2006)

Slapped, I don't like VH1. However, saved, I think there's a time and place for going commando.

Next poster thinks that Laurie Berkner Band music is catchy.


----------



## FatAndProud (Apr 5, 2006)

Uhm..who?

Next poster played War (the card game) as a kid.


----------



## eightyseven (Apr 5, 2006)

SAVED... that game is more boring than Monopoly... eesh.

Next poster has been to an opera before.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 5, 2006)

Saved. I think so. Long time ago...

Next poster has been falling asleep while playing Monopoly.


----------



## BigBawdyDame (Apr 5, 2006)

eightyseven said:


> SAVED... that game is more boring than Monopoly... eesh.
> 
> Next poster has been to an opera before.


Saved. Porgy and Bess.

Next poster saw snow yesterday.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 5, 2006)

Saved. Sort of, mixed with rain.

Next poster still has been falling asleep while playing Monopoly.


----------



## BBW Betty (Apr 5, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Saved. Sort of, mixed with rain.
> 
> Next poster still has been falling asleep while playing Monopoly.




Saved. That game is sooooo boring.

The next poster likes peanut butter mixed into their chocolate.


----------



## dreamer72fem (Apr 5, 2006)

BBW Betty said:


> Saved. That game is sooooo boring.
> 
> The next poster likes peanut butter mixed into their chocolate.



Oh Saved....got to love a nice reeses cup....cold from the freezer is best...yum.
The next poster has been streaking.


----------



## FatAndProud (Apr 5, 2006)

Hahaha! I streak too much for my own good...well not publically. but my roomate hates it! lol

Next poster likes ranch dressing. (Ew!)


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Apr 5, 2006)

FatAndProud said:


> Hahaha! I streak too much for my own good...well not publically. but my roomate hates it! lol
> 
> Next poster likes ranch dressing. (Ew!)



Slapped. Not really!

Next poster is not much of a drinker.


----------



## ataraxia (Apr 5, 2006)

FatAndProud said:


> Next poster likes ranch dressing. (Ew!)


I call it raunchy dressing.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 5, 2006)

EtobicokeFA said:


> Next poster is not much of a drinker.


 What do you mean? Alcohol?


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 5, 2006)

EtobicokeFA said:


> Slapped. Not really!
> 
> Next poster is not much of a drinker.



Saved. I'm not. Never could get a liking to alcohol.

Next poster has a belly ring.


----------



## BigBawdyDame (Apr 5, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> Saved. I'm not. Never could get a liking to alcohol.
> 
> Next poster has a belly ring.


Slapped. With my big belly, I'd never be able to find it! lol 

Next poster washes all his/her clothes in cold water.


----------



## EvilPrincess (Apr 5, 2006)

BigBawdyDame said:


> Next poster washes all his/her clothes in cold water.


 
Saved 

Next poster has purchased Easter candy, consumed it, and now needs to purchase more


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 5, 2006)

Saved (just one specific kind, though. *chocolate Reese's Eggs* ....and it got GONE fast.:doh

Next poster recently got a brand new job.


----------



## RedHead (Apr 5, 2006)

slapped

Next poster wants to star in a JackAss episode


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 6, 2006)

Saved (as long as it doesn't involve *LOTS* of pain.)

Next poster is sore from work.


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 6, 2006)

Saved. I got gum in my hair too.

Next poster needs a little Pepto.


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 6, 2006)

Slapped. *Nah* not tonight. (I needed it a couple of nights ago, though.)

Next poster avoids certain foods that give them *gas*


Fuzzy ....what!?!?! gum in your hair?!?!?

Are you taking care of misbehavin' kids or sumpin?


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 6, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> Slapped. *Nah* not tonight. (I needed it a couple of nights ago, though.)
> 
> Next poster avoids certain foods that give them *gas*
> 
> ...



Slapped. Can't help. I still love those food that give me.. uh.. flatulence.

Next poster has hitchhiked.


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 6, 2006)

Slapped (nope.) ...on the other hand......*ACTUALLY this happened before I got married* but (Josalynn) who is now my wife and I picked up a hitchhiker ONCE....I was sorta nervous to do that even though my wife wasn't (and I just did my best to keep my nervousness from showing.) We just drove him up the rode a couple of miles. He wasn't scary or anything. I just felt uneasy about it. 

Next poster stretches when they wake up in the morning.


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 6, 2006)

Saved. Until something slips out of place, and I stagger around trying to get into the shower.

Next poster never worked Swing.


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 6, 2006)

Saved/Slapped  (that involves lots of extra hours, right?) ..I am thinking that I might have...or I might have not.

Next poster has worked in a factory before.


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 6, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> Saved/Slapped  (that involves lots of extra hours, right?) ..I am thinking that I might have...or I might have not.
> 
> Next poster has worked in a factory before.



Saved. '93-'96 And there are days that I wish I was back on the factory job, where the job ended when I punched the clock, and it didn't wake me in the middle of the night for tech support.

Next poster has a kenetic-winding watch.


----------



## BBW Betty (Apr 6, 2006)

Slapped. Mine's battery-powered. Although I've had to replace the battery twice, I've had the watch since 1995, so it's a good one.

The next poster hates V8 Splash juice.


----------



## Falling Boy (Apr 6, 2006)

saved..that stuff is nasty!!!!

Next poster is a morning person


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Apr 6, 2006)

Slapped. HELL NO, I am not a morning person. I work from 10 pm to 7 am.

Next poster has a lot of snot up their nose this time of year.


----------



## Falling Boy (Apr 6, 2006)

Saved....Yes I know its gross but I get terrible allergies in the spring!

Next poster watches Lost...


----------



## FatAndProud (Apr 6, 2006)

Slapped. Not really into sitcoms on Fox or whatever...I watch A&E religiously.

Next poster is a closet nerd.


----------



## SchecterFA (Apr 6, 2006)

Slapped --- I'm definitely not in the closet as a nerd!

The next poster has had fast food at least once in the past week.


----------



## RedHead (Apr 6, 2006)

Slapped, not if I can help it!

Next Poster thinks George Clooney is the NEW Carey Grant!


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 6, 2006)

Slapped. I think there is something missing for that. But don't ask me what.

The next poster had a scary dream lately.


----------



## Falling Boy (Apr 6, 2006)

Slapped..

Next poster had been on a blind date before.


----------



## dreamer72fem (Apr 6, 2006)

slapped.

The next person is bored out of their mind at work.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Apr 6, 2006)

Slapped. 1) I'm not at work. 2) When I am at work, I'm usually so busy and frustrated that boredom isn't an option.

Next poster has had a professional manicure.


----------



## RedHead (Apr 6, 2006)

Saved...and I love, love, love them:wubu: 

Next Poster has never seen snow PHYSICALLY


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 6, 2006)

RedHead said:


> Next Poster has never seen snow PHYSICALLY


 
Slapped. 

The next poster is a NASCAR addict.


----------



## RedHead (Apr 6, 2006)

Saved...I married into this particular strain

Next Poster's favorite color is purple


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 6, 2006)

Saved! (and orange) How did you know?

Next person is a Dead Head!


----------



## BigBawdyDame (Apr 6, 2006)

sweetnnekked said:


> Saved! (and orange) How did you know?
> 
> Next person is a Dead Head!


Slapped. However,do I get points for knowing what a Dead Head is? lol 

Next poster can identify with penguins.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 6, 2006)

Slapped. Too cold.

Next poster has a lot of fantasy.


----------



## FatAndProud (Apr 6, 2006)

A lot of fantasy? Or fantasies? If it's fantasies...heck yes!

Next poster has been locked out of their house before, either by themselves or a significant other.


----------



## dreamer72fem (Apr 6, 2006)

FatAndProud said:


> A lot of fantasy? Or fantasies? If it's fantasies...heck yes!
> 
> Next poster has been locked out of their house before, either by themselves or a significant other.



Saved.....crawled my big butt into a window I got open. Thank goodness that was when I was younger and bounced back easier...lol.

The next poster has slammed a finger into a car door at some point in their life.


----------



## BigBawdyDame (Apr 6, 2006)

dreamer72fem said:


> Saved.....crawled my big butt into a window I got open. Thank goodness that was when I was younger and bounced back easier...lol.
> 
> The next poster has slammed a finger into a car door at some point in their life.


Saved. Many, many years ago as a young child and I *still* remember it.

Next poster has a secret crush on David Lee Roth.


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 6, 2006)

Saved. Sammy Hagar just broke my heart. 

Next poster has got the munchies.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Apr 7, 2006)

Saved

Next poster stole office supplies from work and only feels slightly guilty about it.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 7, 2006)

Slapped.

The next poster hasn't slept tonight.


----------



## BBW Betty (Apr 7, 2006)

Slapped--I slept pretty hard, actually. (Yesterday went from 8-8 at work: first an inservice, and then parent-teacher conferences.)

The next poster had strange dreams last night.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Apr 7, 2006)

Slapped. I was up all night working.

Next poster is related to someone famous. (You don't have to say who!  )


----------



## FatAndProud (Apr 7, 2006)

Slapped  Although...I'd like to think my family is related to the Osbournes...we're pretty F'ed up. haha

Next poster knows someone with a st-st-st-stuttering problem.


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 7, 2006)

Slapped.

Next poster is sore today.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 7, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> Next poster is sore today.


 
Slapped.

The next poster had a minor computer crash today.


----------



## BigBawdyDame (Apr 7, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Slapped.
> 
> The next poster had a minor computer crash today.


Slapped.

Next poster knows what strip quilting is.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 7, 2006)

Slapped. Sounds interesting, though.

Next poster got pinned lately.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Apr 7, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Slapped. Sounds interesting, though.
> 
> Next poster got pinned lately.




Slapped...Might be fun, though. Oh wait, what kind of "pinned" were you talking about?  

Next poster is thinking of buying a house.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 7, 2006)

Slapped. Don't need another one.

The next poster found a strange stone.


----------



## BigBawdyDame (Apr 8, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Slapped. Don't need another one.
> 
> The next poster found a strange stone.


Saved. I used to collect rocks as a kid.

Next poster knows the state bird of Michigan.


----------



## dreamer72fem (Apr 8, 2006)

BigBawdyDame said:


> Saved. I used to collect rocks as a kid.
> 
> Next poster knows the state bird of Michigan.




Saved...since I live here I best know....ROBIN.

The next poster has read the DaVinci Code.


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 8, 2006)

Saved! 

And Angels and Demons which I enjoyed even more!

Next poster has had a criminal record.


----------



## BigBawdyDame (Apr 8, 2006)

sweetnnekked said:


> Saved!
> 
> And Angels and Demons which I enjoyed even more!
> 
> Next poster has had a criminal record.


SLAPPED! AND PROUD OF IT! LOL

Next poster eats mustard and relish on his/her hotdogs.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 8, 2006)

Slapped.

Next poster has seen midnight sun.


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 8, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Slapped.
> 
> Next poster has seen midnight sun.



Slapped!

Next poster has witnessed the Aurora Borealis!


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 8, 2006)

Slapped.  Only on TV. And that doesn't count for me.

The next poster has more posts than me.


----------



## FatAndProud (Apr 8, 2006)

Saved. Heck yes.

Next poster says, "F**k yeah!" alot. Heh, I know I do, cuz I'm so hardcore. Woo.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 8, 2006)

Slapped.

Next poster can't find his/her car.


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 8, 2006)

Slapped!

I don't even own a car.

Next poster is a cross-dresser!!


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 8, 2006)

Slapped.

The next poster is posting in this thread for the first time.


----------



## herin (Apr 8, 2006)

Slapped.

The next poster has had too much coffee today!   :shocked: 
(If there is such a thing)


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 8, 2006)

herin said:


> The next poster has had too much coffee today!   :shocked:
> (If there is such a thing)


 
Slapped. Iced tea is my favor.

The next poster loves Dragons.


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 8, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Slapped. Iced tea is my favor.
> 
> The next poster loves Dragons.



Slapped. What is there to love?

Next poster loves the SeaHawks!


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Apr 8, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> Slapped. What is there to love?
> 
> Next poster loves the SeaHawks!



If they were still AFC, that would be saved... but as I still root for my Bears, SLAPPED!

Next poster enjoys lava lamps.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Apr 8, 2006)

Saved...but I don't own one.

Next poster is very very tired but doesn't want to go to bed.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Apr 8, 2006)

Slapped! I just woke up about an hour ago. However, I'm fixing to go get something to eat in half an hour or so.

Next poster prefers chocolate chip cookies over Oreos.


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 8, 2006)

Saved! :eat2: At least until I discover a Oreo Cookie Dough Ice Cream. 

Next poster has the Narnia DVD.


----------



## FatAndProud (Apr 8, 2006)

Slapped But I totally saw it today. It was cute. 

Next poster can't use public bathrooms because they're germaphobic.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 9, 2006)

Slapped.

The next poster is a poster... nah, has a poster on the wall.


----------



## RedHead (Apr 9, 2006)

Slapped...no posters, have graduated to prints

Next Poster has a cat/cats


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 9, 2006)

Saved. Just one. A White Shorthair.. named Snowy.

Next poster has a dog/dogs.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 9, 2006)

Slapped. I'd like to have, though... (cats too...)

The next poster is a baseball fan.


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 9, 2006)

Slapped!

I pretty much despise all sports!!

Next poster wears a girdle.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 9, 2006)

Saved. (My trousers won't stay up without...)

Next poster ran into an old friend today.


----------



## ataraxia (Apr 9, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Saved. (My trousers won't stay up without...)


"Girdle" is not the same thing as "Guertel", even though it probably should be. It's more like "Korsett", so your post is funny


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 9, 2006)

ataraxia said:


> "Girdle" is not the same thing as "Guertel", even though it probably should be. It's more like "Korsett", so your post is funny


 
Interesting. I think, I should tell that to my dictionary. It told me "girdle" = "Gürtel, Gurt"...:doh: Even if not intended, I'll stand to this funny post.


----------



## FatAndProud (Apr 9, 2006)

Slapped on running into an old friend.

Next poster thinks Ted Nugent is sooooooo hot.


----------



## BigBawdyDame (Apr 9, 2006)

FatAndProud said:


> Slapped on running into an old friend.
> 
> Next poster thinks Ted Nugent is sooooooo hot.


Slapped. Admire him, respect him for being from my home state, but don't find him the least bit attractive.

Next poster has watched "Zoolander" more than once.


----------



## BBW Betty (Apr 9, 2006)

Slapped--haven't even seen it once.

The next poster found at least one interesting thing online today.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 9, 2006)

Saved - this forum.

The next poster has had a monster under his/her bed as a child. Other places will count also.


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 9, 2006)

Saved, it was actually in my closet.

The next poster has travelled extensively!


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 9, 2006)

Saved... if you mean within the United States.
Slapped.. if you meant outside the U.S.

Next poster has never cooked with a dutch oven.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 9, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> Next poster has never cooked with a *dutch oven*.


 
If I'd know what kind of oven is hiding behind this term...
I'd be able to answer.


----------



## ataraxia (Apr 9, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> If I'd know what kind of oven is hiding behind this term...
> I'd be able to answer.


It's a pot of water, with another pot on top that has the food in it. Sometimes called a "double boiler".


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 9, 2006)

ataraxia said:


> It's a pot of water, with another pot on top that has the food in it. Sometimes called a "double boiler".


Thanx.:bow: Learned some more.



Fuzzy said:


> Next poster has never cooked with a dutch oven.


 
Saved.

The next poster ran out of gas with a car.


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 10, 2006)

ataraxia said:


> It's a pot of water, with another pot on top that has the food in it. Sometimes called a "double boiler".



Actually, that is incorrect!

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dutch_oven


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 10, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Thanx.:bow: Learned some more.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Slapped!

I don't own a car.

The next poster hates turkey on Thanksgiving or at any other time!!


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 10, 2006)

Slapped. I love turkey.

The next poster has had a crocodile steak once. (or even more?)


----------



## BBW Betty (Apr 10, 2006)

Slapped. Although I'd be willing to try it.

The next poster watches old Disnesy cartoons.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 10, 2006)

Saved. Sometimes...


The next poster has been traveling to Austria (not Australia!).


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 10, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Saved. Sometimes...
> 
> 
> The next poster has been traveling to Austria (not Australia!).



Slapped, but I love spaetzel! Does that get me any points?

The next poster can't swim.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 10, 2006)

Slapped. Even wolves can swim. 

The next poster has seen a wolf before.


----------



## BigBawdyDame (Apr 10, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Slapped. Even wolves can swim.
> 
> The next poster has seen a wolf before.


Slapped/saved? Does in the zoo count?

Next poster had sex this morning.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 10, 2006)

BigBawdyDame said:


> Slapped/saved? Does in the zoo count?
> 
> Next poster had sex this morning.


 
Zoo counts.

Slapped.

The next poster went to the zoo lately.


----------



## Blackjack (Apr 10, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Zoo counts.
> 
> Slapped.
> 
> The next poster went to the zoo lately.



Slapped, unless 2 years ago counts as recently.

Next poster has had ice cream at some point in the past few days.


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Apr 10, 2006)

Saved! Oreo Klondikes rock!!!

Next poster has an out of control sweet tooth this evening. :eat2:


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 10, 2006)

Blackjack_Jeeves said:


> Saved! Oreo Klondikes rock!!!
> 
> Next poster has an out of control sweet tooth this evening. :eat2:


 
Slapped. Not this evening. Wait a moment, it's 2:37 in the morning... Yawn.

Next poster needs some sleep, just like me.


----------



## 4honor (Apr 10, 2006)

Slapped.

The next poster has had an arguement in the last 10 days


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 11, 2006)

Saved. Every Damn Day.

Next poster is listening to music that is at least as old as they are.


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 11, 2006)

Slapped (no music right now)

Next poster has been away from this forum for at leat 48 hours.


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 11, 2006)

Slapped. I was on earlier.

Next poster was afraid of Santa as a youngster!


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 11, 2006)

Saved. I mean, the guy knows when I'm sleeping, he knows when I've been good or bad... who couldn't be scared of that????

Next Poster doesn't believe in doing their own plumbing.


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 11, 2006)

Slapped.

Next poster has blisters on their fingers.


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 11, 2006)

(and here too?)

Slapped!

Next poster owns a gun(s)


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 11, 2006)

Saved. 

Next poster doesn't like guns


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 11, 2006)

Saved, but I truly believe in my right to bare arms. Well there is a little hair.

Next poster likes only black jelly beans.


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 11, 2006)

Slapped. I like to buy Jelly Bellys in Orange Sherbet and Dr. Pepper and mix'em.

Next poster has never had a Jelly Belly Jelly Bean.


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 11, 2006)

Slapped!!!

My favorites are Pear and Rootbeer. But I would never consider mixing them.

Next poster loves Malted Milk Balls!

They're my favorites!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 11, 2006)

Saved.

Next poster mixes fountain drinks.

For example: Sprite with Hi-C Fruit Punch


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Apr 11, 2006)

Slapped. No. I know people who do though. 

Next person loves white chocolate.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 11, 2006)

Slapped. Not anymore. I'm more into the dark side of chocolate.

The next poster has never seen the dark side of the moon.


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 11, 2006)

Slapped. "There is no dark side of the moon, as a matter of fact, it's all dark!"

- Pink Floyd - Dark Side of the Moon

Next poster likes to play in the dirt!


----------



## BigBawdyDame (Apr 11, 2006)

sweetnnekked said:


> Slapped. "There is no dark side of the moon, as a matter of fact, it's all dark!"
> 
> - Pink Floyd - Dark Side of the Moon
> 
> Next poster likes to play in the dirt!


SLAPPED. I *hate* getting dirty!

Next poster likes beets.


----------



## Blackjack (Apr 11, 2006)

BigBawdyDame said:


> SLAPPED. I *hate* getting dirty!
> 
> Next poster likes beets.



Slapped.

Next poster likes snow.


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Apr 11, 2006)

Definitely saved!!!

Next poster likes storms.


----------



## Mini (Apr 11, 2006)

Blackjack_Jeeves said:


> Definitely saved!!!
> 
> Next poster likes storms.



Absolutely saved. Blizzards especially. It brings tears of joy to my eyes when people complain about the weather as though they have any control over it.

Next poster thinks that Unforgiven is the best western of all time.


----------



## Blackjack (Apr 11, 2006)

Mini said:


> Absolutely saved. Blizzards especially. It brings tears of joy to my eyes when people complain about the weather as though they have any control over it.
> 
> Next poster thinks that Unforgiven is the best western of all time.



Slapped. Clint Eastwood is fucking amazing in general, and it is a good movie, but I feel that there are other westerns that are far superior.

Next poster has watched a movie in the past 48 hours.


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Apr 11, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> Slapped. Clint Eastwood is fucking amazing in general, and it is a good movie, but I feel that there are other westerns that are far superior.
> 
> Next poster has watched a movie in the past 48 hours.



Does an episode of an HBO mini-series count? If Band of Brothers doesn't qualify, then slapped.

Next poster wishes they had a fireplace.


----------



## Cinda (Apr 11, 2006)

er, nope, sorry . Haven't watched a movie in days. SLAP~  

The next poster wishes they were lying under a palm tree with a lil umbrella drink.


----------



## Cinda (Apr 11, 2006)

ooh he beat my post but SAVED I so wish I had a fireplace. and the palm tree thing still stands as a wish for the next poster


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 11, 2006)

Saved. Palm tree? Sounds warm and cozy. It's darn cold out here in the woods.

The next poster is a woman.


----------



## BBW Betty (Apr 11, 2006)

Saved.

The next poster has eaten chocolate today.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 11, 2006)

Slapped. No chocolate in da house.

The next poster has freaked out lately.


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 11, 2006)

BigBawdyDame said:


> SLAPPED. I *hate* getting dirty!
> 
> That's not what I heard!!


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 11, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Slapped. No chocolate in da house.
> 
> The next poster has freaked out lately.



Slapped! I haven't freaked out in quite some time.

Next person likes to smile for the camera!


----------



## Blackjack (Apr 11, 2006)

sweetnnekked said:


> Slapped! I haven't freaked out in quite some time.
> 
> Next person likes to smile for the camera!



Slapped.

Next poster has been to DimChat.


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 11, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> Slapped.
> 
> Next poster has been to DimChat.



Slapped, but I've eaten Dim Sum!


----------



## FatAndProud (Apr 11, 2006)

Um...There's no next poster does whatever from sweetnneked...so I'll improvise 

Next poster had the flu this month  I did! I'm just now getting better. Have to make up those two days of not eating. gasp. lol


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 11, 2006)

Slapped.

The next poster had a bad day yesterday.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Apr 11, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Slapped.
> 
> The next poster had a bad day yesterday.




Saved..yesterday and today *sigh*

Next poster loves to walk around naked


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Apr 11, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> Saved..yesterday and today *sigh*
> 
> Next poster loves to walk around naked



Oh saved totally! ..... ::stifles laugh:: I also have a bridge to sell ya.

Next poster pampers their pet(s).


----------



## EvilPrincess (Apr 11, 2006)

Blackjack_Jeeves said:


> Oh saved totally! ..... ::stifles laugh:: I also have a bridge to sell ya.
> 
> Next poster pampers their pet(s).


 
Saved- you don't even what to know how papmered
Saved- neked is the way to be 

Next poster:

Has had more than 5 room mates at the same time


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 12, 2006)

Slapped.

The next poster has missed breakfast.


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 12, 2006)

Slapped. I never miss a bowl of Wheaties. 

Next poster has owns a license of Halo.


----------



## FatAndProud (Apr 12, 2006)

Slapped I think.

Next poster lives where it's going to rain today.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 12, 2006)

Saved.

Next poster got wet today.


----------



## BigBawdyDame (Apr 12, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Saved.
> 
> Next poster got wet today.


Saved. In the shower.

Next poster can name the presidents, in order, from Kennedy to G.W. Bush.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 12, 2006)

Slapped.

The next poster saw a BBW today.


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 12, 2006)

saved!

Next poster will be moving to a new residence soon.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 12, 2006)

Slapped.

Then next poster heard a chainsaw today.


----------



## BigBawdyDame (Apr 12, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Slapped.
> 
> Then next poster heard a chainsaw today.


Slapped.

Next poster watched "Deal, No Deal" tonight. (Wednesday)


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 13, 2006)

Slapped. No TV, no cry.

The next poster is going to go out for dinner tonight.


----------



## FatAndProud (Apr 13, 2006)

Slapped. But I totally had some McDonald's for lunch...Shame on me 

Next poster likes to film themselves and a significant other doing the 'horizontal tango' (don't lie )


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 13, 2006)

Slapped. Keeps breaking the lens. 

Next poster keeps forgetting to remove the lens cap.


----------



## Janet (Apr 13, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> Slapped. Keeps breaking the lens.
> 
> Next poster keeps forgetting to remove the lens cap.



Saved.

Next poster has gotten or given a hickey lately :kiss2:


----------



## BBW Betty (Apr 13, 2006)

Saved. My hsuband got a little carried away--the night before parent-teacher conferences!! Luckily, it was very light and could be covered up with make-up.

The next poster is planning an Easter Egg hunt.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 13, 2006)

Slapped.

The next poster got slapped lately.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Apr 13, 2006)

Yep. Play-slapped though by a cute little redhead at work. 

Next poster wears foundation AND powder.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 13, 2006)

Slapped. Neither f. nor p.


The next poster wears his/her shirt inside out.


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 13, 2006)

Slapped!!

Next Poster Loves dancing to Disco!


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Apr 13, 2006)

Saved/slapped. If I'm in a silly mood, mayhaps.

Next poster thinks a skinless cat would look gross AND cool.


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 13, 2006)

Slapped/Saved!!!!

Gross, yes. Cool, no.

Although, I love the hairless kitties and wish I lived in a warmer clime in order to get one!

The next poster lets their kitty eat dinner with them!


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 13, 2006)

Slapped. No kitty. (I don't think my GF counts.)

The next poster raided the fridge last night.


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 13, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Slapped. No kitty. (I don't think my GF counts.)
> 
> The next poster raided the fridge last night.



Slapped! I had pizza!!

Extra large double pepperoni w/onions!!!!!

The next poster also had pizza within the last week.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 13, 2006)

Saved. Extra mini Salami (called "Pizzetis"). 

Next poster has had a headache within the last week.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Apr 13, 2006)

I have a mild migraine as we speak. Saved.

Next poster has thrown up in the last month.


----------



## BBW Betty (Apr 13, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> I have a mild migraine as we speak. Saved.
> 
> Next poster has thrown up in the last month.



Slapped. It's been over a year, I think.

The next poster lives in Tornado Alley.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 13, 2006)

Slapped. Although a tornado killed two in Hamburg, lately.

The next poster posts in this thread for the very first time.


----------



## Mini (Apr 13, 2006)

Slapped. I'm nothing if not omnipresent.

The next person thinks coffee should be a food group.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 13, 2006)

Slapped. Do we need coffee, anyway? 

The next poster cannot live without coffee.


----------



## Mini (Apr 13, 2006)

Saved like a motherfucker. If you ever want to see a gigantic man on a cranky rampage, keep me away from coffee. 

The next poster is ambidextrous.


----------



## BBW Betty (Apr 13, 2006)

Saved--sort of. In fact, I addressed an envelope left-handed today, and it's pretty legible.

Next poster prefers cappuccino to espresso.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 13, 2006)

BBW Betty said:


> Next poster prefers cappuccino to espresso.


 
Slapped. Latte Macchiato.

Next poster had ice cream for dessert.


----------



## BigBawdyDame (Apr 13, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Slapped. Latte Macchiato.
> 
> Next poster had ice cream for dessert.


Slapped darn it.

Next poster can speak pig latin.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 13, 2006)

Uhm, pig latin?     I've learned a little roman latin, but this... 


The next poster knows something about werewolves.


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 13, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Uhm, pig latin?     I've learned a little roman latin, but this...
> 
> 
> The next poster knows something about werewolves.



Uh, they drink pina colada's at Trader Vics, they walk through the streets of Soho in the rain, and I think they go to a place called Lee Ho Fooks' to order big dishes of Beef Chow Mein.

Next poster knows something about Vampires!!


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 13, 2006)

Last week, a group of vampires raided a blood bank. Their boss lives in the Vampire State Building. 

The next poster drinks no beer.


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 13, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Last week, a group of vampires raided a blood bank. Their boss lives in the Vampire State Building.
> 
> The next poster drinks no beer.



Slapped! I drink no Wheeskey!

Next poster "does" drink Whiskey.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 13, 2006)

sweetnnekked said:


> Slapped! I drink no Wheeskey!
> 
> Next poster "does" drink Whiskey.


 
Slapped. Usually, no alcohol at all.

The next poster knows what a "BBBW" is.


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 13, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Slapped. Usually, no alcohol at all.
> 
> The next poster knows what a "BBBW" is.



Uh, Blonde BBW?
Bigger BBW?
Black BBW?
Bumble Bee Big Wings?

Slapped!

Next poster smokes pot!


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 13, 2006)

sweetnnekked said:


> Uh, Blonde BBW?
> Bigger BBW?
> Black BBW?
> Bumble Bee Big Wings?
> ...


 
Hint: There's another thread in the lounge...

Slapped! Quit smoking about 13 years ago.

The next poster has no clue.


----------



## mossystate (Apr 13, 2006)

Do too!!..Col.Mustard..in the closet..with a pipe..oh..not a pipe.....


The next poster wants me(waits for snappy comeback )


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 13, 2006)

mossystate said:


> Do too!!..Col.Mustard..in the closet..with a pipe..oh..not a pipe.....
> 
> 
> The next poster wants me(waits for snappy comeback )



Saved!!! 

I want you (bababa), I want you so baaaad (bababa), I want yoououou (babab), I want so bad it's drivin' me ma-ad it's drivin me MAD!!!!

I couldn't do snappy so I sang for ya' instead!

Nexter poster sings karaoke!!!


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 13, 2006)

Slapped.

The next poster gets sleepy by drinking coffee.


----------



## FreeThinker (Apr 13, 2006)

Saved. Gotta be playing guitar to wake up--then I'm a dusk-til-dawner!

Next poster gets cold after eating a meal.


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 13, 2006)

Slapped. I heat up. Flame On!

Next poster knows who shouts "Flame On!" (besides me)


----------



## FreeThinker (Apr 13, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> Slapped. I heat up. Flame On!
> 
> Next poster knows who shouts "Flame On!" (besides me)


Richard Simmons.  

Saved: Marvel comics' "The Torch".

Next poster has the entire run of "Dazzler".


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 13, 2006)

Slapped.

The next poster needs a torch.


----------



## Mini (Apr 13, 2006)

Saved. That Frankenstein must pay for playing God!

Next poster thinks a libertarian is the person who shushes you at the libary.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Apr 13, 2006)

Saved. Isn't Harry Brown head of the Librarian Party? That must be why he's so smart, 'cuz he reads so much!

Next poster has called in sick to work just to have a day of fun.


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Apr 13, 2006)

Slapped, but I wished I did.

Next poster knows the difference between Fat and Phat.


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 14, 2006)

Saved. 

Next poster has never tried couscous.


----------



## Cinda (Apr 14, 2006)

Saved--not an adventurous eater.

um, next poster likes to swim


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 14, 2006)

Cinda said:


> Saved--not an adventurous eater.
> 
> um, next poster likes to swim



Saved. I heart swimming, and diving. Never tried Scuba tho. I have enough trouble breathing on the ground. 

Next poster can drive "stick"


----------



## Cinda (Apr 14, 2006)

Saved. tho its been a long time. 

next poster loves camping


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 14, 2006)

Cinda said:


> Saved. tho its been a long time.
> 
> next poster loves camping



SAVED! I heart :wubu: camping. Although, my back prefers that I sleep on something with more padding than a sleeping bag.

Next poster has never been to Yellowstone.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 14, 2006)

Saved.

The next poster loves fishing.


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 14, 2006)

Slapped. I hates fishing. I hates it forever!

Next poster likes hunting.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 14, 2006)

Slapped. Would you like to be the hunted?

The next poster knows the difference between fishing and phishing.


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 14, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Slapped. Would you like to be the hunted?
> 
> The next poster knows the difference between fishing and phishing.



Slapped. No one does. 

Next poster has a real messy kitchen.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 14, 2006)

Slapped/saved. Depends on my condition.

The next poster got repped today.


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 14, 2006)

Saved. 

Next poster is getting hungry...


----------



## Mini (Apr 14, 2006)

Saved. I'm always hungry. Comes part and parcel with being ginormous.

Next poster gets irked when people "axe" him a question.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 14, 2006)

Mini said:


> Next poster gets irked when people "axe" him a question.


 
Slapped. I think it would rather fill me with fear...

The next poster has had some fun today.


----------



## BigBawdyDame (Apr 14, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Slapped. I think it would rather fill me with fear...
> 
> The next poster has had some fun today.


Saved.

Next poster stays on the computer so long he/she gets sore behind.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 14, 2006)

Saved. My 'puter runs 24/7, usually.

The next poster ran into an old enemy.


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 14, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Saved. My 'puter runs 24/7, usually.
> 
> The next poster ran into an old enemy.



Slapped. Actually, any enemy of mine is hundreds of miles away. To run into any of them would be.. more than coincidence..

Next poster has never broken a bone in their body.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 14, 2006)

Slapped. Though it wasn't completely broken... I was about 12 then.

The next poster has a scar.


----------



## BBW Betty (Apr 14, 2006)

Saved. I have a couple, from surgeries and minor accidents.

The next poster owns a set of encyclopedias.


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 14, 2006)

Saved. Old Big Books, and on CD.

Next poster has a empty GS cookie box nearby.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 14, 2006)

Slapped. No cookie box around.

The next poster rocks.


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 14, 2006)

Saved, I do indeed and if I found the right girl, she'd rock too!!!!!!!

Next poster collects rocks.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 15, 2006)

sweetnnekked said:


> Saved, I do indeed and if I found the right girl, she'd rock too!!!!!!!
> 
> Next poster collects rocks.


 
Slapped. No longer.

The next poster rolls.


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 15, 2006)

Slapped/Saved (I rock and roll) *geeeeeeeeeeetar!*

Next poster is wild and wacky!


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 15, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> Slapped/Saved (I rock and roll) *geeeeeeeeeeetar!*
> 
> Next poster is wild and wacky!


 
Saved. Sometimes... 

The next poster has met a casual werewolf.


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 15, 2006)

Slapped.

Next poster can not eat their steak rare or even medium rare.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 15, 2006)

Saved.


The next poster is running for his life :doh:


----------



## BBW Betty (Apr 15, 2006)

Slapped. Running is a no-no with my knees and ankles. 

The next poster is preparing for a big family dinner tomorrow.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 15, 2006)

Slapped.

The next poster is invited to visit his relatives far away...


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 15, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Slapped.
> 
> The next poster is invited to visit his relatives far away...



Slapped/Saved!

I don't have a formal invitation but I know I'm welcome at any time!

Next poster likes singin' in the rain (either the movie or the action or both)!!


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 15, 2006)

Slapped.

The next poster loves thunderstorms.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Apr 15, 2006)

sweetnnekked said:


> Slapped/Saved!
> 
> I don't have a formal invitation but I know I'm welcome at any time!
> 
> Next poster likes singin' in the rain (either the movie or the action or both)!!


Saved and Saved...

Love the movie AND really singing in the rain. It's especially fun while dancing in puddles with bare feet 

Next poster recently had a pedicure done for the first time ever.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Apr 15, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Slapped.
> 
> The next poster loves thunderstorms.


Sugar! Timber beat me....

Saved...the soft rumbing kind and not the big booming kind

(Forgive me for repeating but...) Next poster recently had a pedicure done for the first time ever.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 15, 2006)

Slapped.


The next poster got knocked off his feet today.


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 15, 2006)

Saved. Well not too recently.. a couple of years ago I had a liver biopsy. 
(I wouldn't recommend that to anyone. Its like losinig a jousting match)

Next poster is enjoying a quiet spring rain.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 15, 2006)

Saved. As long as I'm not standing in it, that is.

The next poster loves rain in may.


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 15, 2006)

Saved , why indeed I am!!!!

Hence my previous post about singin' in it!

Next poster loves Brussels Sprouts as much as me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Looks like Timber and I responded to the same query.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 15, 2006)

Saved. Bot long time no eat.

The next poster is faster than me.


Btw, sweet, answer still fits in some way...


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Apr 15, 2006)

Slapped

Next poster thinks slow and steady sometimes wins the race


----------



## Cinda (Apr 15, 2006)

Saved Mamcy  even speaking from a Fluffy point of view.  

Next poster is getting an Easter Basket of goodies even if they have to buy their own :eat1:


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 15, 2006)

Slapped! I really need to stay away from that crap. Besides, no one really loves me enough to get me one  

Next poster made someone happy today!


----------



## BigBawdyDame (Apr 15, 2006)

sweetnnekked said:


> Slapped! I really need to stay away from that crap. Besides, no one really loves me enough to get me one
> 
> Next poster made someone happy today!


Saved. My kitty count?

Next poster likes black olives (passion fruit!)


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 15, 2006)

Slapped.

The next poster yikes starfruits.


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 15, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Slapped.
> 
> The next poster yikes starfruits.



Saved! Yikes is Right! I don't think I"ve ever seen a starfruit.

Next poster thinks he meant Likes starfruit.


----------



## ataraxia (Apr 15, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> Saved! Yikes is Right! I don't think I"ve ever seen a starfruit.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 15, 2006)

Thanx. I knew I could rely on you...


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 16, 2006)

And the next person likes Starburst!


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 16, 2006)

Saved. But I wish they'd put more of the orange ones in there.

Next poster hates the strawberry flavor.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 16, 2006)

Slapped. How can I hate something I don't know?

The next poster got some nice eggs from the easter bunny...


----------



## BBW Betty (Apr 16, 2006)

Slapped--although we are doing a small Easter Egg hunt for my nieces and nephews.

The next poster already ate all their Easter Candy.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 16, 2006)

Slapped. I'm not sure if I will ever...

The next poster hates to be alone.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Apr 16, 2006)

Slapped...In a house full of other people being alone is bliss.

Next poster cleaned their bathroom this morning (Happy Easter to me)


----------



## MWBBWFanMan (Apr 16, 2006)

My bathroom WILL be cleaned in a couple hours. So will the rest of my place 

Next person has purchased some new spring clothes in the last week.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 16, 2006)

Slapped.

The next poster has had a nice easter feast today.


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 16, 2006)

Saved (sort of)

I had bacon, eggs and bicuits. Usually it's cereal and fruit.

Next poster also enjoys bacon!!!


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 16, 2006)

Saved. Not yet, but I'd never leave a Whopper with bacon in the bag.

The next poster likes Whoppers, too.


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 16, 2006)

Saved but I haven't had one in about twelve years.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 16, 2006)

Slapped/Saved. 

The next poster is forgetful.


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 16, 2006)

Saved. (I've been sorta forgetful lately with my current job.:doh: )

Next poster drove a long distance today.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 16, 2006)

Slapped. 
(I don't think the back and forward of my office chair - for leaving the desk and returning [to prevent any inappropriate thought] - will count...)

The next poster is thinking about where a long distance may begin.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Apr 16, 2006)

Slapped...huh?

Next poster is slow on the uptake


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 16, 2006)

Slapped.

The next poster is quick on the uptake.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Apr 16, 2006)

Slapped/Saved

Next poster thinks that Timberwolf likes this thread the best


----------



## ataraxia (Apr 16, 2006)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Slapped/Saved
> 
> Next poster thinks that Timberwolf likes this thread the best


Saved.

Next poster thinks of me as "that guy who started Slap It or Save It".


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 16, 2006)

Saved! Aren't You?

Next poster likes mud between their toes.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 16, 2006)

Slapped.

The next poster may think NancyGirl71 could be right (see post #1818).

Well, sorry, girl, but though it is indeed one of my favorite threads (thanx, ataraxia!), there is one thread I like most... but I won't tell you - try to figure it out yourself...


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 16, 2006)

Slapped!
I don't think you're that much into yourself.

but the..
next poster is.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Apr 16, 2006)

Slapped...<sings to self "You're so vain, I bet you think this song is about you.">

Next poster likes a challenge

<thanks for the rep...you know who you are >


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 16, 2006)

Saved/Slapped. Depends on my mood... but usually... <>


The next poster enjoys to drink a nice glass of wine.


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 17, 2006)

Slapped.

Next poster likes their milk soooo cold it has chunks of ice in it.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 17, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> Slapped.
> 
> Next poster likes their milk soooo cold it has chunks of ice in it.


Slapped.

The next poster does so with coke or any other soda.


----------



## FatAndProud (Apr 17, 2006)

Slapped/Saved. I like my pop like really cold but I don't like ice cubes cuz it waters it down...ew.

Next poster thinks you can't spell, "Crap." without, "rap."


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 17, 2006)

Slapped.

The next poster has put his soda into the freezer to cool it down quick and got ice instead.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Apr 17, 2006)

Slapped. The poster has done that to HER soda though. 

The next poster has an irregular sleep schedule.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 17, 2006)

Saved.

The next poster has no sleeping issues.


----------



## FatAndProud (Apr 17, 2006)

Slapped. Staying up late is the shiznit.

Next poster can make a three leaf clover with their tongue.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 17, 2006)

Slapped. I'd rather tie a knot in my tongue if I tried.

The next poster tried to run faster than a car as a child.


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 17, 2006)

Slapped, but I did go bumper sliding!

Next poster can juggle!!


----------



## BBW Betty (Apr 17, 2006)

Slapped.

The next poster has noticed that the Free Association Thread is catching up.


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 17, 2006)

Saved!

The next poster has had a Trancendental experience.


----------



## BBW Betty (Apr 17, 2006)

Slapped. 

The next poster likes to prepare any food that involves cream cheese.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 17, 2006)

Slapped.

The next poster has forgotten time.


----------



## BBW Betty (Apr 17, 2006)

Saved. Sometimes a whole day or more can go by before i realize it.

The next poster just made an expensive purchase.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 17, 2006)

Slapped/Saved. Depends on the standard set.

The next poster is thinking about making an expensive purchase.


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Apr 17, 2006)

Saved. Well, considering.

Next poster, has recently taken a trip to Europe, enjoy themself.


----------



## FatAndProud (Apr 17, 2006)

Slapped. I'd love to go to Italy though!

Next poster has been on a cruise within the last year.


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 18, 2006)

Slapped. But my next cruise will be to Alaska. 

Next poster is listening to the dryer, instead of tunes.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 18, 2006)

Slapped. Neither nor.

The next poster isn't really awake.


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 18, 2006)

Savedzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz.

Next poster needs a ice cold milk and some oreo cookies.


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 18, 2006)

Slapped (It's not a need...but it does sound good. :eat2: )

Next poster needs to trim their toe-nails.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 18, 2006)

Slapped. Done that lately...


The next poster has more posts than me.


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 18, 2006)

Saved.

Next poster is looking forward to the day.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Apr 18, 2006)

Saved. My niece, brother, and SIL are visiting. Mom's coming home. I'll probably get to talk to Ryan. Might get an important question answered. Get to issue ass-chewings at work.  It's like the perfect day!

Next poster has had an ingrown pube.


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 18, 2006)

I'll have to say slapped. I may indeed have one or more, but I can't see my pubes!!

Next poster is a fallen Catholic!


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 18, 2006)

Slapped. I may have been fallen, but never been catholic.

The next poster is searching for his/her car keys.


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 18, 2006)

Slapped.

Next poster is having a blustery day today.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 18, 2006)

Slapped.

The next poster has been singing in the bathroom.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Apr 18, 2006)

Slapped. I was singing to my niece though.

Next poster has a niece or nephew.


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 18, 2006)

Slapped. (not yet....soon though.)  

Next poster has gotten tongue-tied recently.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 18, 2006)

Uhm... slapped.


The next poster played Mario Cart: Double Dash on the Cube recently.


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 18, 2006)

Saved. I don't think its as fun as MarioKart64, tho.

Next poster has the Halo Soundtrack.


----------



## FatAndProud (Apr 19, 2006)

Slapped. Way too cool.

Next poster likes to read. and other smart stuff.


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 19, 2006)

Saved!

Next poster likes to garden.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 19, 2006)

Saved. I wish I had a garden to garden...


The next poster has a big garden.


----------



## FatAndProud (Apr 19, 2006)

Saved, big garden of dead stuff!

Next poster loves the hot weather!


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 19, 2006)

Slapped!!!!!!!

I'm fat AND pink!
I can't stand hot weather unless there's plenty of Vodka and tonics and shade to enjoy them in!!

Next poster doesn't wear underwear!


----------



## FatAndProud (Apr 19, 2006)

Saved!! I'm a FREE spirit.

Next poster has a swimming pool in their backyard. Be it in ground or above ground.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 19, 2006)

Slapped.


The next poster has a red car.


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 19, 2006)

Slapped! I have no car.


Next poster enjoys blowing bubbles!!

(one of my favorite pasttimes!!)


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 19, 2006)

Saved.

The next poster wants a screaming yellow car.


----------



## BigBawdyDame (Apr 19, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Saved.
> 
> The next poster wants a screaming yellow car.


Slapped.

Next poster ate the ears first of his/her chocolate Easter bunny.


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 19, 2006)

Slapped.  I didn't get a chocolate bunny.

Next Poster didn't either.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 19, 2006)

Saved. Just some chocolate eggs...


The next poster got a Mustang.


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 20, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Saved. Just some chocolate eggs...
> 
> The next poster got a Mustang.



Damn Straight. Saved! (A 1969 Mach 1, that I bought and restored in '84)

Next poster also has a muscle car.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 20, 2006)

Slapped. But I wish I had...


The next poster just found out s/he screwed up a post.


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 20, 2006)

Slapped.

Next poster has a humungous frisbee.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 20, 2006)

Slapped.

The next poster has a tiny boomerang.


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 20, 2006)

Slapped

Next poster knows a little bit of oragamy.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 20, 2006)

Origami? Saved. Though not very skiiled, yet.

The next poster knows something about music.


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 20, 2006)

Saved. *hahaha* 

Next poster can talk really fast without getting tongue-tied.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 20, 2006)

I knew it.  *A wide grin fitting across Minnesota...*

Slapped. I'm thinking too much while talking...


The next poster has toast with jelly.


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 20, 2006)

Slapped. Only if there's butter on it too.

Next poster wishes he/she could fly!!!


----------



## BigBawdyDame (Apr 20, 2006)

sweetnnekked said:


> Slapped. Only if there's butter on it too.
> 
> Next poster wishes he/she could fly!!!


Saved.

Next poster has duel citizenship.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 20, 2006)

Slapped.


The next poster posts a lot around here.


----------



## FatAndProud (Apr 20, 2006)

Ehhh Slapped. Not lately. Too busy 

Next poster likes Sublime!!


----------



## BigBawdyDame (Apr 21, 2006)

FatAndProud said:


> Ehhh Slapped. Not lately. Too busy
> 
> Next poster likes Sublime!!


Slapped. I have no idea who/what they? are!

Next poster likes dill pickles.


----------



## crazygrad (Apr 21, 2006)

slapped. I hate pickles- ate too many as a child.

Next poster takes belly dance lessons.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 21, 2006)

Slapped.


The next poster had/is gonna have pizza today.


----------



## EvilPrincess (Apr 21, 2006)

Saved - it has been ordered! and waiting for delivery- sausage-mushroom-and spinach


Next poster has a preference in they type of facial tissues they use. I am a puffs woman.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 21, 2006)

Slapped. Don't use any.


The next poster knows who Wally West is.


----------



## Aliena (Apr 21, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Slapped. Don't use any.
> 
> 
> The next poster knows who Wally West is.



Saved! Not a clue! 

Next poster had chocolate today.


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 21, 2006)

Aliena said:


> Saved! Not a clue!
> 
> Next poster had chocolate today.



saved! Chocolate Milk

Next poster has blonde hair


----------



## Aliena (Apr 21, 2006)

sweetnnekked said:


> saved! Chocolate Milk
> 
> Next poster has blonde hair




Slapped! I am a redhead!

Next poster has the grey at their temples showing!


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 21, 2006)

Saved! As a matter of fact, all my hair is gray!!

Next poster paints their toenails.


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 21, 2006)

Slapped. I can't reach my toenails. 

Next poster needs something ooey gooey and chocolatey


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Apr 21, 2006)

Slapped. I just HAD something ooey, gooey and chocolatey - S'mores! :eat2: 

Next poster puts corn on top of their mashed potatoes


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 21, 2006)

Blackjack_Jeeves said:


> Slapped. I just HAD something ooey, gooey and chocolatey - S'mores! :eat2:
> 
> Next poster puts corn on top of their mashed potatoes



Creamed Corn.. with freshly ground black pepper!  Saved!

Next poster detests brown beef gravy on their taters.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 22, 2006)

Slapped.

The next poster can explain the word "taters" without research.


----------



## twinklebelle (Apr 22, 2006)

Saved. You can't live in TN and not know what taters are. :eat2: 

The next poster wants a manicure and pedicure today.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 22, 2006)

Slapped.


The next poster had fun today.


----------



## FatAndProud (Apr 22, 2006)

Slapped. My day hasn't even begun (usually does around the late PM)

Next poster has witnessed a house explode from a gas explotion. (I did last night at 3am :O I feel so bad for them...don't know if they were in the house or not.)


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 22, 2006)

Slapped. Thank goodness, not. I live in a terraced houses estate.
(Horrible news! Sure hope, everything is OK with you and your neighbours.)

The next poster has had a calm night.


----------



## BigBawdyDame (Apr 22, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Slapped. Thank goodness, not. I live in a terraced houses estate.
> (Horrible news! Sure hope, everything is OK with you and your neighbours.)
> 
> The next poster has had a calm night.


Saved. Spent the night in front of the televsion.

Next poster needs a hair cut.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 22, 2006)

Slaved. Could be about time.


The next poster had a free ride today.


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 22, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Slaved. Could be about time.
> 
> 
> The next poster had a free ride today.



Slapped! Didn't do a F**kin' thing today!!

Next poster recently attended a funeral.


----------



## FatAndProud (Apr 22, 2006)

Slapped. But I think I may...Due to my neighbors  What happened was....is the couple that lived in the house were going through a divorce. The wife was with her children at a hotel and the husband was alone...smoking weed and drinking with friends. The friends left and while he was alone...He left a message on his wife's voicemail saying in a few minutes the house and him would be blown up, he cut the gas line in the basement and lit something.. Needless to say. The house is in shambles and the man was charred beyond recognition! 

here's a pic of last night (not too clear but the circle part is where it was, this was after the fire took like 20 minutes to put out and they were searching for bodies until like..6am.)

View attachment 5349


----------



## FatAndProud (Apr 22, 2006)

Ohhh! and...

Next poster likes munster cheese!


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 23, 2006)

FatAndProud said:


> Ohhh! and...
> 
> Next poster likes munster cheese!



SAVED! I heart muenster cheese! ( and Havarti and Monterey Jack and..)

Next poster also saw the white chocolate M&Ms at the store...


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 23, 2006)

Slapped.

Next poster has thought deeply about something earlier.


----------



## herin (Apr 23, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> Slapped.
> 
> Next poster has thought deeply about something earlier.




Saved.

Next poster has scented candles all over the house.


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 23, 2006)

Saved. I do now. Any you say "Hazelnut Coffee" Yankee Candle?

Next poster has a flower-scented spray in the bathroom.


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 23, 2006)

Slapped.

Next poster grilled something this past Friday or Saturday.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 23, 2006)

Slapped.


The next poster saw something funny today.


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 23, 2006)

Saved.

The next poster can read tongue twisters aloud without any difficulty. :doh:


----------



## FatAndProud (Apr 23, 2006)

Depends...If it's like peter piper. Yes...if it's like a not-so-known tongue twister...then no. So...Slaved.

Next poster uses Crest toothpaste.


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 23, 2006)

Saved.

Next poster is sleepy-eyed.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 23, 2006)

Saved. Just got out of bed. *Good morning!*


The next poster will go to bed in the very near future.


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 23, 2006)

Slapped!! I just got up.

Next poster has experienced the horror of BEDBUGS!!!


----------



## FatAndProud (Apr 23, 2006)

Umm...slapped? Maybe..

Next poster has been biten by a spider.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 23, 2006)

Slapped. They know I'd bite back.

Th ene xtp ost erh asn opro ble msr ead in gth is.


----------



## BBW Betty (Apr 23, 2006)

Saved...I often have to fix my own typing that puts spaces in weird places.  

The next poster recently made an expensive household purchase.


----------



## jamie (Apr 23, 2006)

Slapped, but I have been stalking a couch for the past year.

The next person has seen a Harry Potter movie.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 23, 2006)

Saved.


The next poster has seen an Alien movie.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Apr 23, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> The next poster has seen an Alien movie.



Saved. I saw Aliens when I was pregnant with my daughter and I swear I felt like I had an alien inside me. It was a little disturbing...


The next poster has started their spring projects -- gardening, cleaning, yard work, etc. ('cause that ain't me)


----------



## twinklebelle (Apr 23, 2006)

Slapped. Although I really need to get started on the cleaning...and the gardening...and, oh hell, now I'm depressed.  

The next poster washed their car today.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 23, 2006)

Slapped. Astonishingly, it still looks rather clean.


The next poster has no car to wash.


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 23, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Slapped. Astonishingly, it still looks rather clean.
> 
> 
> The next poster has no car to wash.



Saved! Altough sometimes, I wish I did!!

Next poster took a pleasant stroll today!


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 23, 2006)

Slapped. Today was naptime.

Next poster has lots of laundry to do.


----------



## FatAndProud (Apr 23, 2006)

Saved, saved...and SAVED. Care to do it for me? 

Next poster tastes like chicken...


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 23, 2006)

Slapped. Don't think so.


The next poster is still sleepy.
(Just like me. I think I'll go to bed again. It's 4:56 AM right now.)


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 23, 2006)

Slapped.

But I plan on going to bed earlier tonight. 

Next poster has a new injury.


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 24, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> Slapped.
> 
> But I plan on going to bed earlier tonight.
> 
> Next poster has a new injury.



I'm getting a new charleyhorse. 

Next poster has never had SpaghettiOs


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 24, 2006)

SpaghttiOs? Saved. Spaghettis? Slapped.


The next poster has had breakfast already.


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 24, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> SpaghttiOs? Saved. Spaghettis? Slapped.
> 
> 
> The next poster has had breakfast already.



Slapped... But I'm contemplating a bowl of cereal...

Next poster has never seen a Dvorak keyboard


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 24, 2006)

Saved. I think so...


The next poster is happy today.


----------



## Ash (Apr 24, 2006)

Slapped. 

Next poster has never done a cartwheel.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 24, 2006)

Saved.


The next poster is getting tired of something.


----------



## Caligula (Apr 24, 2006)

saved

next poster grew pot in highschool lol


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 24, 2006)

Slapped. Neither did I, nor do we have high schools over here, so... 


The next poster ran into a cupboard lately.


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 24, 2006)

FatAndProud said:


> Saved, saved...and SAVED. Care to do it for me?
> 
> Next poster tastes like chicken...


 

Care to come out here and try me??


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 24, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Slapped. Neither did I, nor do we have high schools over here, so...
> 
> 
> The next poster ran into a cupboard lately.



Slapped!

Next poster has worn women's clothes!!


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 24, 2006)

Uhm... saved. I think I was 12, then.


The next poster wears women's clothes right now.


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 24, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Uhm... saved. I think I was 12, then.
> 
> 
> The next poster wears women's clothes right now.


Slapped, but I do paint my toenails! Does that count?

Next poster likes to go sailing!!


----------



## FatAndProud (Apr 24, 2006)

Never been. so Slapped.

Next poster has a bendy lamp on their computer table.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 24, 2006)

Slapped. It's a clip lamp.


The next poster runs out of ideas what to post.


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 24, 2006)

Saved! Rackin' my brain right now!!

Next poster uh...


----------



## FatAndProud (Apr 24, 2006)

OMG!! Definitely saved!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Next poster picks their nose. muahahah!


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 24, 2006)

Slapped. Not yet.


The next poster ran out of food once (I don't hope more often!).


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 24, 2006)

Saved! Actually it has been more often but it hasn't been in quite awhile although, I am currently treacherously low in supplies and won't get my food stamps until May 8th.

Next poster doesn't know how to cook.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 24, 2006)

Slapped. Cooking right now.


The next poster runs into a good deal of typos every time s/he tries to type fast.


----------



## Aliena (Apr 24, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Slapped. Cooking right now.
> 
> 
> The next poster runs into a good deal of typos every time s/he tries to type fast.




Oh man, that is sooooooo SAVED!!!:doh: 

Next poster has experienced afternoon delight in the last week.


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 24, 2006)

Aliena said:


> Oh man, that is sooooooo SAVED!!!:doh:
> 
> 
> 
> Next poster has experienced afternoon delight in the last week.



If you're speaking of the song and/or sex then, SLAPPED! I've experienced neither in a long time  

Next poster went to see a favorite band recently.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 24, 2006)

Slapped.


The next poster still feels the aftermath of a party.


----------



## EvilPrincess (Apr 24, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> The next poster still feels the aftermath of a party.


 
Saved - Ohhh ate a million little meat balls, and a mountain of shrimp! 

Next poster has been bitten by a dog


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 24, 2006)

Slapped. One tried - but he missed. My hand was gone.


The next poster has been bitten by a little kitty.


----------



## EvilPrincess (Apr 24, 2006)

Saved - my mother's cat, his idea of telling you he was hungry was to bite your ankle- I still have scars  

Next poster - Has been to the circus


----------



## 4honor (Apr 24, 2006)

> Next poster has been to the circus



SAVED. I live in one (figuratively)

Next poster does not know what San Filipo Syndrome is.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 24, 2006)

> Next poster - Has been to the circus


Slapped. 



> Next poster does not know what San Filipo Syndrome is.


Saved.


The next poster's brain is actually a mess.


----------



## Aliena (Apr 24, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Slapped.
> 
> Saved.
> 
> ...



Ugh, you're asking the tough ones tonight...LoL; saved. 

Next poster prefers Nick at Night to regular primetime.


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 24, 2006)

Saved.

The next post never wins at paper, rocks, or scissors!


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 25, 2006)

Slapped. I use "thumbs up" grenade. 

Next poster feels as helpless as I do.


----------



## Aliena (Apr 25, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> Slapped. I use "thumbs up" grenade.
> 
> Next poster feels as helpless as I do.




Saved, I think. I feel helpless for many reasons, maybe not for the same as yours though.  

Next poster has poster block.


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 25, 2006)

Saved, again!

Next poster um...


----------



## Aliena (Apr 25, 2006)

sweetnnekked said:


> Saved, again!
> 
> Next poster um...



Saved!! LoL

Next poster is watching some kind of Discovery channel thing or has sometime today.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 25, 2006)

Slapped. Still no TV, yet. 


The next poster bursts with energy.


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 25, 2006)

Slapped/Slapped (More saved though!)

Next poster wakes up with a song in their head once in a while!


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 25, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> Slapped/Slapped (More saved though!)
> 
> Next poster wakes up with a song in their head once in a while!


Uhm, which "slapped" do you consider being "saved"?  

Saved. "Thirteen ghosts ont the dead man's chest..." 


The next poster ran around the block today.


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 25, 2006)

*lol* I think that I need some sympathy rep for posting Slapped/Slapped :doh: 

*still laughing!!!!!*

Slapped.

Next poster has made some kind of mistake posting at this forum.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 25, 2006)

*grins* Sorry, no repping allowed right now! 

Slaved. Maybe, I don't know. I'd have to look after all my posts to tell...


The next poster goes to bed.


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 25, 2006)

Slapped.

Next poster drinks plenty of water each and every day.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 25, 2006)

Slapped. I'd get diarrhea if I'd do that.

The next poster saved this thread. :bow:


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 25, 2006)

Saved. 

Next poster has more than one pet in the house.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 25, 2006)

Slapped. Except soft toys count.


The next poster knows how to drive.


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Apr 25, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Slapped. Except soft toys count.
> 
> 
> The next poster knows how to drive.



Saved. Been told I'm a fairly good one, though very defensive... would not believe the number of people driving today thru the rain with no lights on (Windshield wipers on + Headlights off = ILLEGAL, at least in Illinois. Makes sense to me)

Next poster would rather spend Tuesdays (Especially Tuesdays) cozied up to a movie or a good book.


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 25, 2006)

Saved/Slapped (It all depends.)

Next poster gets short-tempered.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 25, 2006)

Slapped/saved. Usually not, but lately...

The next poster went/is going to a doctor today.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Apr 25, 2006)

Possibly saved. I am going to a friend's restaurant in a few minutes that's notoriously greasy/delicious.

Next poster secretly enjoys McD's food.


----------



## Falling Boy (Apr 25, 2006)

God yes Saved...

Next poster is a Trekkie..or Trekker what ever they like to be called.


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 25, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Slapped/saved. Usually not, but lately...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, he tends to get in a fickle over gourmet ice cream!!!


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 25, 2006)

Falling Boy said:


> God yes Saved...
> 
> Next poster is a Trekkie..or Trekker what ever they like to be called.



Saved Slapped!! I don't go to conventions but I do love the shows especially the original and Next Gen!

Next poster uses a C-Pap.


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 25, 2006)

sweetnnekked said:


> Saved Slapped!! I don't go to conventions but I do love the shows especially the original and Next Gen!
> 
> Next poster uses a C-Pap.



Slapped. Not yet, at least.

Next poster has a ginormous headache in their eye.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 25, 2006)

Slapped. Luckily not. Not yet.


The next poster had been actively taking part in a rodeo.

@sweetnekked: Thanx for reminding me... Where did I put that Magnum?


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 25, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Slapped. Luckily not. Not yet.
> 
> 
> The next poster had been actively taking part in a rodeo.



Yeehaw!!!  Um... you mean taking part as in... eating from the concessions.. right?

Next poster knows what a rodeo clown does for a living.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 25, 2006)

Saved, if you think of the life saving thing for the cowboys/-girls.


The next poster has been a rodeo clown before.


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 25, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Saved, if you think of the life saving thing for the cowboys/-girls.
> 
> 
> The next poster has been a rodeo clown before.



Slapped. I'm not that crazy/brave.

Next Poster is that crazy/brave.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 25, 2006)

Slapped. I don't think so. 


The next poster has missed B&J's free cone day.


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 25, 2006)

Saved. What? When did this happen?

Next Poster has a B&J nearby.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 25, 2006)

If a mile or two bee-line counts as nearby...


The next poster runs to get a free cone before it's too late...


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 25, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> If a mile or two bee-line counts as nearby...
> 
> 
> The next poster runs to get a free cone before it's too late...



Saved.. if there isn't a mid-day deadline...

Next poster will substitute a 31 Flavors cone if they don't have a B&J.


----------



## FatAndProud (Apr 25, 2006)

Mmmmmm, saved. I want ice cream MMMMMMMMM *drools*

Next poster is sooooo hungry right now, even though you ate less than an hour ago.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 25, 2006)

Slapped. My dinner is just cooking, er, baking.


The next poster dodged paying the fare once.


----------



## FatAndProud (Apr 26, 2006)

All the time  that's what boys are for 

Next poster thinks fat is the new black.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 26, 2006)

Is it? I don't know. I'm too far off.


The next poster has had a free cone yesterday.


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 26, 2006)

Slapped.

Next poster is cute as a button!


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 26, 2006)

Slapped. I think. There could be other opinions, though. 


The next poster takes a ride on the A - train.


----------



## FatAndProud (Apr 26, 2006)

Slapped.

Next poster talks too fast.


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 26, 2006)

Slapped. I annoy people because I talk too slow.

Next poster finishes peoples sentences.


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 26, 2006)

Slapped/Saved (It has happened but it happens quite seldomly.)

Next poster is good at Jeopardy!


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 26, 2006)

Slapped. I even suck at the N64 version. And I can cheat on that one.

Next poster is good at Texas Hold'em.


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 26, 2006)

Slapped (I have never played it.)

Next poster has conquered at least one video game.


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 26, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> Slapped (I have never played it.)
> 
> Next poster has conquered at least one video game.



SAVED!!! Yes!! Diablo II!! Necro's Rock!

Next poster meant old coin-op video games.


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 26, 2006)

Slapped.

Next poster has gotten kicked out of an arcade. :doh:


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 26, 2006)

Slapped. I think.


The next poster had overslept lately.


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 27, 2006)

Slapped.

Next poster has played a game versus another person that posts at this forum.


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 27, 2006)

Slapped.

Next poster has very bad short-term memory.


----------



## FatAndProud (Apr 27, 2006)

Saved!

Next poster talks waaaaaay too much on their cellphone.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 27, 2006)

Slapped. My cellphone always calls me by my last name when I use it.


The next poster is running scared by something.


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 27, 2006)

Slapped!! I'm too fat to run!

Next poster is afraid of the water.


----------



## BigBawdyDame (Apr 27, 2006)

sweetnnekked said:


> Slapped!! I'm too fat to run!
> 
> Next poster is afraid of the water.


Slapped. I grew up in a swimming pool. 

Next poster plans on doing spring cleaning this weekend.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 27, 2006)

Slapped. Would make no sense.


The next poster knows why.


----------



## FatAndProud (Apr 27, 2006)

Slapped? lol

Next poster has seen...*drools* Brokeback Mountain...Don't lie, you know you've seen it


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 27, 2006)

Slapped. Last time I was in a cinema, they showed "episode 3".


The next poster would like to kick palpatine's ass.


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 28, 2006)

Slapped.

The next poster ate left-overs today.


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 28, 2006)

Slapped. Today was Hamburger Day!

Next poster is craving something grape.


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 28, 2006)

Slapped.

Next poster has helped plant a tree.


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 28, 2006)

Saved! I try to plant at least one new tree (slow growing shade tree) every year.

Next poster has/had/wants to have a vegetable garden this year.


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 28, 2006)

Saved. (perhaps one of these days, yes.)

Next poster can disguise their own voice over the telephone.


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 28, 2006)

Slapped. Texas accent gives me away every time.

Next poster has a great Scottish ..Barogue?


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 28, 2006)

Slapped. No clue what that could be.


The next poster can disguise him/herself so good, even nearest relatives wouldn't notice him/her.


----------



## FatAndProud (Apr 28, 2006)

Hmmm, maybe if I wear a fake mustache. I dunno...I must try sometime.

Next poster has icky nose hairs.


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 28, 2006)

FatAndProud said:


> Hmmm, maybe if I wear a fake mustache. I dunno...I must try sometime.
> 
> Next poster has icky nose hairs.



Saved. Long... icky nose hairs. Outside and Inside my nose. 

Next poster has hair on their knuckles.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 28, 2006)

Saved.


The next poster feels like sitting in the fridge right now.


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 28, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> Saved. Long... icky nose hairs. Outside and Inside my nose.
> 
> Next poster has hair on their knuckles.



Slapped, but I actually had to look first!

Next poster has hairy toes!


----------



## FatAndProud (Apr 28, 2006)

Ew, no. slapped.

Next poster has........................................toe jam. hahaha!


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 28, 2006)

Saved! But i bet you knew that already..

Next poster gets lint in their navel.


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 28, 2006)

Saved!

Next poster "EATS" their toe jam!!!!


----------



## FatAndProud (Apr 28, 2006)

Oh my gosh...I hope NO ONE does that! lol SLAPPED!!!!!!!!!!!

Next poster thinks real life should break out in song just like movies such as 'Sound of Music', 'Wizard of Oz', and 'Nightmare Before Christmas' do.


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 28, 2006)

FatAndProud said:


> Oh my gosh...I hope NO ONE does that! lol SLAPPED!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Next poster thinks real life should break out in song just like movies such as 'Sound of Music', 'Wizard of Oz', and 'Nightmare Before Christmas' do.



They don't? Um...

Next poster can't find their shoes.


----------



## FatAndProud (Apr 29, 2006)

Slapped, shoes are for rich people. 

Next poster has fungus toe nails. :|


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 29, 2006)

Slapped!! However, I do break out in song for almost every occasion and most of those tunes are actually meowwwwed!!!

Next poster also meows songs!!!


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 29, 2006)

Saved. Sometimes...


The next poster barks songs sometimes.


----------



## FatAndProud (Apr 29, 2006)

Um...slapped but I'm guessing it's the cool thing now-a-days??

Next poster is effin' cold right now!


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 30, 2006)

FatAndProud said:


> Um...slapped but I'm guessing it's the cool thing now-a-days??
> 
> Next poster is effin' cold right now!



Slapped. I'm considering cranking up the A/C.

Next poster doesn't have central air.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 30, 2006)

Saved. And the heating isn't good, either. (brrr)


The next poster enjoys warm temperatures.


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 30, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Saved. And the heating isn't good, either. (brrr)
> 
> 
> The next poster enjoys warm temperatures.



Saved! I live in the middle of the desert mountain west.

It not too hot in the summer, but its very very cold in the winter.

Next poster doesn't like humidity.


----------



## FatAndProud (Apr 30, 2006)

Heat sucks.

Next poster paints their toenails (or wive's toenails).


----------



## Ash (Apr 30, 2006)

Slapped. I let the tiny Korean woman at the nail place do it for me. 

Next poster has an Uncle Joe.


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 30, 2006)

Slapped.

Next post has noticed Tina's additional cannage! :shocked:


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 30, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> Slapped.
> 
> Next post has noticed Tina's additional cannage! :shocked:



Slapped. I'm surfing Dim on my PDA and I have images turned off to save time.

Next poster also surfs on their PDA.


----------



## BBW Betty (Apr 30, 2006)

Slapped! I don't own a PDA. Heck, we don't even have a cell phone yet.

The next poster has to follow their spouse or SO around the house, turning off lights.


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 30, 2006)

Saved! My roomie constantly leaves them on and also leaves the kitchen cabinets open!! It drives me INSANE!!!!!

Next poster is this far - from insanity!!


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 30, 2006)

Slapped. I had a wonderful day today.


The next poster is aboard the "Insanity".


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 30, 2006)

Slapped.

Next poster is timid.


----------



## jamie (Apr 30, 2006)

Saved.

Next poster can rub their tummy and pat their head at the same time.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 30, 2006)

Saved. Surprised myself.


The next poster is also able to surprise her/himself.


----------



## FatAndProud (Apr 30, 2006)

Sure, when I weigh myself on the scale! 

Next poster has been to the gym lately.


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 30, 2006)

FatAndProud said:


> Sure, when I weigh myself on the scale!
> 
> Next poster has been to the gym lately.



Saved. On Friday. Mostly treadmill.

Next poster knows a martial art.


----------



## swamptoad (May 1, 2006)

Saved. (I know a few tae kwon do fighting and defending techniques.)

Next poster has performed in a band.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 1, 2006)

Slapped.


The next poster has done some extraordinary performance.


----------



## swamptoad (May 1, 2006)

Slapped.

I played in a band for Tae Kwon Do students which were actually a bunch of kids. :doh: 
Our band did cover songs...and everything was embarassingly video-taped. But it was fun 
being in a band.

Next poster is a terrible speller.


----------



## FatAndProud (May 1, 2006)

Slapped. I am a spelling Queen.

Next poster is a whore for avatars. (I am )


----------



## swamptoad (May 1, 2006)

Slapped.

Next poster has already had several avatar changes.


----------



## FatAndProud (May 1, 2006)

Saved. heck yes. I have a short attention span...so i'm like dude i need to change it.

Next poster thinks the word FORK is cool...did you know FORK spelled backward is KROF?!??!!?!? yeah that's right bish.


----------



## swamptoad (May 1, 2006)

Saved.

Next poster can play a tune on the guitar.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 1, 2006)

Slapped. Maybe, but there's a lack of guitar...


The next poster can play a tune on a keyboard.


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (May 1, 2006)

Saved. I'm not a bad piano player... until you put some sheet music in front of me. I just play whatever sounds good/comes to mind.

Next poster has perfect pitch!


----------



## Timberwolf (May 1, 2006)

Slaved. Not really, but quite near.

The next poster... er... uhm... has an idea what I wanted to say s/he can/'t do.


----------



## BigBawdyDame (May 1, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Slaved. Not really, but quite near.
> 
> The next poster... er... uhm... has an idea what I wanted to say s/he can/'t do.


Slapped and hard! LOL 

Next poster is counting the days until Pirates of the Caribbean II is released.
(July 7 btw!!!)


----------



## Timberwolf (May 1, 2006)

BigBawdyDame said:


> Slapped and hard! LOL


 Not too hard please! Ow! 


BigBawdyDame said:


> Next poster is counting the days until Pirates of the Caribbean II is released.
> (July 7 btw!!!)


Though this is an interesting info, I won't count... I'm endangered of miscounting. So... Slapped!


The next poster is a magnificent counter.


----------



## Fuzzy (May 1, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Not too hard please! Ow!
> Though this is an interesting info, I won't count... I'm endangered of miscounting. So... Slapped!
> 
> 
> The next poster is a magnificent counter.



Slapped. But I'd like to do some multiplyin' 

Next poster hasnt had dinner yet.


----------



## FatAndProud (May 1, 2006)

Saved.

Next poster watched Fox today.


----------



## Fuzzy (May 1, 2006)

FatAndProud said:


> Saved.
> 
> Next poster watched Fox today.



Saved. I watch Fox Everyday. 

next poster watches cspan in their spare time.


----------



## FatAndProud (May 1, 2006)

Ew no. only old people watch that. Slapped!

Next poster doesn't brush their teeth everyday. tsk, tsk.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 1, 2006)

Slapped.


The next poster has an unususal urge to eat some ice.


----------



## FatAndProud (May 1, 2006)

Slapped. I'm eating Fajitas 

Next poster is half irish.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 1, 2006)

Slapped.


The next poster will... er... help me with an idea (I lost my thought train).


----------



## Blackjack (May 1, 2006)

Slapped to TW, but half-slap to FatandProud.

Next poster likes Damien Rice.


----------



## FatAndProud (May 2, 2006)

Hm, I couldn't say...I think that's a person, right? lol 

Next poster um...likes Damien Rice cuz yeah. lol


----------



## Timberwolf (May 2, 2006)

Slaved. Though I found him, I don't know anything abot him and his music.

The next poster thinks Google is quite practical.


----------



## BigBawdyDame (May 2, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Slaved. Though I found him, I don't know anything abot him and his music.
> 
> The next poster thinks Google is quite practical.


Saved!

Next poster owns at least one garden gnome.


----------



## FatAndProud (May 2, 2006)

Slapped!

Next poster is jealous of what I'm having for dinner (see http://dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=6639&page=2)


----------



## Timberwolf (May 2, 2006)

Slapped.


The next poster wonders why.


----------



## FatAndProud (May 2, 2006)

*Gasp* SAVED!

Next poster knows why TW doesn't want my dinner


----------



## Timberwolf (May 2, 2006)

Saved.

The next poster is very curious about the reason.


----------



## FatAndProud (May 2, 2006)

Super Saved.

Next poster will TELL the reason..


----------



## Timberwolf (May 2, 2006)

Hmmm... Well, Saved!
I wouldn't take away the dinner of anyone. I got my own.

The next poster sees clearly now.


----------



## pinuptami (May 2, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Hmmm... Well, Saved!
> I wouldn't take away the dinner of anyone. I got my own.
> 
> The next poster sees clearly now.





Slapped...didn't want to try to figure it out 


Next poster still watches I Love Lucy.


----------



## FatAndProud (May 2, 2006)

Slapped.

Next poster thinks TW is very sweet in not taking food from a fat chick


----------



## Timberwolf (May 2, 2006)

Slaved. I shouldn't think about that.

The next poster er, uhm, well... knows why my tail's on fire.


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (May 2, 2006)

Saved. You forgot to change me back from being a mongoose! So I set a match nearby. LoL

Next poster has some water to pour onto TW's tail.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 2, 2006)

Slapped. I told you to come back to me, if you got enough of being a mongoose. I'm not able to do that on run along. Be yourself.

The next poster has (hopefully) some water for my tail.


----------



## swamptoad (May 2, 2006)

Slapped.

Next poster took some pictures of something or somebody earlier.


----------



## Fuzzy (May 3, 2006)

Saved. I took a picture of a HUGE beehive I found in one of my pine trees.
*shudder*

Next poster doesn't like bees much either.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 3, 2006)

Slapped. Though they're quite nervous.

The next poster is happily married.


----------



## FatAndProud (May 3, 2006)

Ew. No. Slapped.

Next poster dreads the M word :|


----------



## Timberwolf (May 3, 2006)

Slaved. I'm not quite sure if I should or not...

The next poster lives in dread of a dentist.


----------



## BigBawdyDame (May 3, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Slaved. I'm not quite sure if I should or not...
> 
> The next poster lives in dread of a dentist.


Slapped.

Next poster rode around with the car windows down today.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 3, 2006)

Slapped. But the a/c was running.

The next poster would slap me if s/he could lay hands on me.


----------



## FatAndProud (May 3, 2006)

Slapped! (But not you!)

Next poster just got off work.


----------



## Aliena (May 3, 2006)

FatAndProud said:


> Slapped! (But not you!)
> 
> Next poster just got off work.



Slapped! 

Next poster just got off!!


----------



## Fuzzy (May 4, 2006)

Aliena said:


> Slapped!
> 
> Next poster just got off!!



Slapped. But give me a chance to read the Pay-Site board. 

Next poster is hankerin' for a hunk of cheese.


----------



## FreeThinker (May 4, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> Next poster is hankerin' for a hunk of cheese.


Slapped.

For the time being...

Next poster has very small handwriting.


----------



## Fuzzy (May 4, 2006)

FreeThinker said:


> Slapped.
> 
> For the time being...
> 
> Next poster has very small handwriting.



Saved. My cursive writing is very small. But I tend to print these days, and its much larger. And easy to read. 

Next poster doesn't use cursive.


----------



## FatAndProud (May 4, 2006)

Saved. I'm way too cool to use cursive.

Next poster has visited the site of http://tourettesguy.com and viewed the "video" section. OMG so funny haha.


----------



## FreeThinker (May 4, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> Next poster doesn't use cursive.


Goodness gracious, I never cursive in polite company, gosh darnit!  

Saved--except for cards.

Next poster is a fan of Britcoms.

*Edit:* Dang! Too late.

Slapped to *FatAndProud's* post.


----------



## Fuzzy (May 4, 2006)

FreeThinker said:


> Goodness gracious, I never cursive in polite company, gosh darnit!
> 
> Saved--except for cards.
> 
> Next poster is a fan of Britcoms.



I'm the original fan of Britcoms.  "Glass of water for Mr. Granger!"

Next poster gets the BBC with basic cable.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 4, 2006)

Slapped.


The next poster tried to catch cattle with a lasso.


----------



## ScreamingChicken (May 4, 2006)

Slapped.

The next poster has played strip poker.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 4, 2006)

Slapped.

The next poster drives a Pontiac Firebird.


----------



## sweetnnekked (May 4, 2006)

Slapped.
Next poster drives a hard bargain!!


----------



## Fuzzy (May 4, 2006)

Slapped. I'm too easy going.

Next poster needs a new FryDaddy.


----------



## EvilPrincess (May 4, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> Slapped. I'm too easy going.
> 
> Next poster needs a new FryDaddy.


 
Slapped- don't fry things in the house (  )

Next poster has an electric can opener


----------



## Timberwolf (May 4, 2006)

Slapped.

The next poster is mean.


----------



## Fuzzy (May 4, 2006)

Slapped. I'm not mean, I'm just drawn that way. 

Next poster can't yodel.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 4, 2006)

Saved. My tongue always gets tied up with my teeth if I try.


The next poster has had a pulled tendon.


----------



## FatAndProud (May 4, 2006)

Slapped.

Next poster has broken a bone before.


----------



## swamptoad (May 4, 2006)

Saved. (Skateboarding accident.)

Next poster fears needles in hospitals.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 5, 2006)

Slapped. Nowadays, I don't like to be in hospitals, anyway.


The next poster has recieved eMail.


----------



## swamptoad (May 5, 2006)

Slapped.

Next poster has more slaps than saves.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 5, 2006)

Slaved. Would you like to count through all these posts for me?

The next poster hasn't had a look at his mails, lately.


----------



## Fuzzy (May 5, 2006)

Saved. Its all on my Blackberry.

Next Poster doesn't have a Blackberry.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 5, 2006)

Saved.

The next poster doesn't know what a Blackberry is.


----------



## swamptoad (May 5, 2006)

Slapped.

The next poster has counted how many slaps and saves that they have accumulated in this game.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 5, 2006)

Slapped.

The next poster has too much time on the hands.


----------



## swamptoad (May 5, 2006)

Slapped.

Next poster is a ponderer.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 5, 2006)

Saved.

Next poster isn't ponderous.


----------



## FatAndProud (May 5, 2006)

Slapped

Next poster totally watches porn lol


----------



## Timberwolf (May 5, 2006)

Slapped.

Next poster wonders what the next poster will write.


----------



## herin (May 5, 2006)

Saved.
Next poster is freaking cool!


----------



## swamptoad (May 5, 2006)

Saved. *grins*

Next poster knows what a Garbage Pale Kid is.


----------



## herin (May 5, 2006)

Saved. 
And you are cool Swamptoad!
Next poster has a liking for klondike bars


----------



## Timberwolf (May 5, 2006)

Slaved???? Don't know what that is... *shrugs*


The next poster writes "slapped" because he can't write "saved".


----------



## swamptoad (May 5, 2006)

Saved. *Are you picking on me Chris?* (runs and hides for a moment. *ack*)

Next poster likes repping others more than being repped.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 5, 2006)

Slaved. Both is fun.


The next poster could be called "jack the Repper".


----------



## swamptoad (May 5, 2006)

Saved. (You call me that.)

Next poster thinks bbws totally rock!


----------



## Timberwolf (May 5, 2006)

Saved. Saved. Absolutely saved. 
The next poster has had an ice cone today.


----------



## swamptoad (May 5, 2006)

Slapped.

Next poster performed some sort of magic trick earlier.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 5, 2006)

Saved. Getting out of bed early.  (I'm kind of a night owl...)


The next poster is an early bird in the morning.


----------



## swamptoad (May 5, 2006)

Saved. (I have to be.)

Next poster has never rented an apartment before.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 5, 2006)

Saved.

Next poster posts posts in the paysite board.


----------



## FatAndProud (May 5, 2006)

Slapped, I should though. Those ladies are hawt.

Next poster thinks mayo is effin' gross.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 5, 2006)

Slapped.


The next poster isn't running out of ideas.


----------



## BigBawdyDame (May 5, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Slapped.
> 
> 
> The next poster isn't running out of ideas.


Saved. 

Next poster keeps a journal/diary.


----------



## FatAndProud (May 5, 2006)

Slapped.

Next poster ran out of ideas loooong time ago.


----------



## swamptoad (May 6, 2006)

Slapped.

Next poster has had some sort of alcoholic beverage recently or plans on having one sometime this weeekend.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 6, 2006)

Slapped. Don't drink any alc.

The next poster doesn't smoke.


----------



## Fuzzy (May 6, 2006)

Saved. And never will.

Next poster doesn't like tea.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 6, 2006)

Slapped. Just drinking ice tea.

The next poster doesn't like coffee.


----------



## Fuzzy (May 6, 2006)

Saved. Its like burnt tongue on toast.

Next poster thinks breakfast sausage in too greasy.


----------



## FatAndProud (May 6, 2006)

SLAPPED! Grease is my middle name.

Next poster has spun around for 30 seconds and tried to run 6 feet before. (It's hard).


----------



## Timberwolf (May 6, 2006)

Uhm... maybe as a child? Dunno. *shrugs*


The next poster reminds every second of her/his childhood.


----------



## FatAndProud (May 6, 2006)

Slapped.

Next poster has a money clip.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 7, 2006)

Slapped. Money? What is money? Is that something you can eat?

The next poster can explain what money is.


----------



## FatAndProud (May 7, 2006)

Money is what you put into those strippers thongs! Tsk tsk, dirty boy.

Next poster is married to a fat person


----------



## Timberwolf (May 7, 2006)

(Stripper????  What's that?)

Slapped. I'm not married. But my GF is fat, indeed.

The next poster is fat, too.


----------



## Fuzzy (May 7, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> (Stripper????  What's that?)
> 
> Slapped. I'm not married. But my GF is fat, indeed.
> 
> The next poster is fat, too.



Saved. 

Next poster subscribes to a science magazine.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 7, 2006)

Saved.


The next poster reads science magazines.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (May 7, 2006)

Saved, sometimes. I'm a fan of _Scientific American_.

Next poster stayed up until at least 3 AM.


----------



## Fuzzy (May 7, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Saved.
> 
> 
> The next poster reads science magazines.



Saved, if looking at the pictures count...

Next poster subscribes to a transportation type magazine.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 7, 2006)

Saved, if a mag about american cars counts.

The next poster drives an american car.


----------



## FatAndProud (May 7, 2006)

Slapped. No car 

Next poster would rather walk than drive.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 7, 2006)

Slaved. 
I had a pair of shoes lately that forced me to stop walking after a quarter of an hour - totally exhausted. I got a new pair yet, much better 3 hrs. walking before exhaustion (or how ever this is called)

The next poster is hungry.


----------



## Fuzzy (May 7, 2006)

Saved. I'm always hungry. 

Next poster doesn't have any chopsticks.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 7, 2006)

Slapped.

The next poster doesn't know how to use chop-sticks.


----------



## Fuzzy (May 7, 2006)

Slapped. 

Next poster doesn't like Thai


----------



## Timberwolf (May 7, 2006)

Slaved. Can't generalize this. Depends on multiple factors if or if not.


The next poster likes dogs.


----------



## Fuzzy (May 7, 2006)

Slapped. The only good dog is a *CENSORED*

Next poster doesn't like cats either.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 7, 2006)

Slapped. The only animals I really don't like are the mosquito-like.


The next poster is a fan of mosquitos.


----------



## swamptoad (May 7, 2006)

Slapped. 

Next poster has had a problem with ants in their home recently.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 7, 2006)

Slapped.


The next poster has a frog in his/her garden.


----------



## swamptoad (May 7, 2006)

Slapped.

Next poster played some basketball today.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 7, 2006)

Slapped.

The next poster isn't tired.


----------



## Ryan (May 7, 2006)

Slapped.

The next poster appreciates the comedic genius of Larry The Cable Guy.


----------



## Fuzzy (May 7, 2006)

Ryan said:


> Slapped.
> 
> The next poster appreciates the comedic genius of Larry The Cable Guy.



SAVED! (too much slapping going on...)

Next poster is tired of Jeff Foxworthy.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 8, 2006)

Difficult. I'm still tired, but Jeff who?
Slaved.


The next poster saves a slap for me.


----------



## Fuzzy (May 8, 2006)

Slapped.

Next poster is a avid fan of Mythbusters (Discovery Channel, Wednesday Nights)


----------



## Timberwolf (May 8, 2006)

Slapped. Seen it once or twice, but I' not so much into TV.


The next poster likes Tool Time.


----------



## Fuzzy (May 8, 2006)

Slapped. I'd rather go to Taco Time. 

Next poster was an only child.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 8, 2006)

Saved.

The next poster has several siblings.


----------



## swamptoad (May 8, 2006)

Slapped.

The next poster can articulate words that can be easily understood while gargling mouthwash.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 8, 2006)

Errr, Slapped.

The next poster heard a Beatles song today.


----------



## swamptoad (May 8, 2006)

Slapped.

Next poster has heard of Will Oldham.


----------



## FatAndProud (May 8, 2006)

Slapped.

Next poster knows what the calorie measures (don't look it up on the net!!)


----------



## Timberwolf (May 8, 2006)

Saved. I know it, but don't ask me for the explanation right now.

The next poster had something funny happening today.


----------



## swamptoad (May 9, 2006)

Slapped.

Next poster has a toothache.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 9, 2006)

Slapped. But nearly anything else is aching.


The next poster is around the bend. (Dooon't ask...)


----------



## swamptoad (May 9, 2006)

Saved.

Next poster has performed CPR.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 9, 2006)

Er... what? Dunno.


The next poster knows what swamptoad means.


----------



## swamptoad (May 9, 2006)

Slapped.

Next poster has petted a wolf before.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 9, 2006)

Slapped. Not in this life.


The next poster has petted a tiger before.


----------



## swamptoad (May 9, 2006)

Saved. (a baby tiger)

Next poster has worked with animals.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 9, 2006)

Slapped.

The next poster has an animal at home.


----------



## FatAndProud (May 9, 2006)

Saved!! 

View attachment 5863


Next poster likes to take an oreo apart and then put it together with another oreo so then it's like double stuffed or quadruple stuffed.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 9, 2006)

Slapped.


The next poster sleeps while watching TV.


----------



## FatAndProud (May 9, 2006)

Slapped, is that technically possible? You can sleep while the tv is on...but not sleep while watching tv. lol

Next poster thinks Dimensions Magazine is the FAs Victoria Secret!


----------



## Timberwolf (May 9, 2006)

(My mom sleeps while watching TV - that doesn't include knowing what she's seen afterwards...)
I dunno VS, so ... slapped.

The next poster is eating cake.


----------



## FatAndProud (May 9, 2006)

Slapped, eating a chicken salad sandwich tho!

Next poster thinks mullets are sexy.

(Victoria Secret http://www.victoriassecret.com/ is a young boy's first magazine for porn usually lol it's a bunch of skinny ladies in bikinis and what not. and since a young boy isn't 18 and of age to buy porn...it's his first outlet lol!!)


----------



## Fuzzy (May 10, 2006)

Slapped. Ew.. Just Ew...

Next poster liked the 80s hair flip.


----------



## swamptoad (May 10, 2006)

Saved.

Next poster is some sort of artist.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 10, 2006)

FatAndProud said:


> (Victoria Secret http://www.victoriassecret.com/ is a young boy's first magazine for porn usually lol it's a bunch of skinny ladies in bikinis and what not. and since a young boy isn't 18 and of age to buy porn...it's his first outlet lol!!)


Thanx for telling me the facts of life. 

Hummm... May I use a joker? No?
Well, in some way... Saved.


The next poster got up early today.


----------



## swamptoad (May 10, 2006)

Slapped.

The next poster enjoys photography.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 10, 2006)

Saved. And filming, recently.


The next poster enjoys making music.


----------



## Echoes (May 10, 2006)

Saved. I've got a gig this Friday, actually. I'm pretty excited. 

Next poster likes The White Stripes.


----------



## FatAndProud (May 10, 2006)

Saved. That dude is hawt. omg!

Next poster has a smexy profile on http://xpeeps.com  (xrated version of myspace!!) lol


----------



## Timberwolf (May 10, 2006)

Slapped.


The next poster has been laughing half of the day (minimum).


----------



## FatAndProud (May 10, 2006)

Slapped, my day hasn't really begun.

Next poster thinks TW always says, "Slapped" to my posts


----------



## swamptoad (May 10, 2006)

Saved/Slapped (shrugs shoulders)

Next poster already had breakfast.


----------



## EtobicokeFA (May 10, 2006)

Saved

The next poster, is a bad speller.


----------



## swamptoad (May 10, 2006)

Slapped.

Next poster has pronounced the word schedule as _(shed-jewel)_ in a casual conversation.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 10, 2006)

Slapped.


The next poster missed a post lately.


----------



## swamptoad (May 10, 2006)

Slapped/Saved (It's possible)

Next poster can do a voice characterization.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 10, 2006)

Uhmmm... Slaved. Didn't try yet.


The next poster knows a member of the JLA.


----------



## Aliena (May 10, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Uhmmm... Slaved. Didn't try yet.
> 
> 
> The next poster knows a member of the JLA.




Slapped. The who?

Next poster has visited another country in the last 5 years.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 10, 2006)

Slaved. Could be. I can't remember...


The next poster has a white car.


----------



## FatAndProud (May 11, 2006)

Slapped.

Next poster owns a motorcycle.


----------



## swamptoad (May 11, 2006)

Slapped.

Next poster has a painful wisdom tooth, currently.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 11, 2006)

Slapped. 


The next poster is free of pain.


----------



## FatAndProud (May 11, 2006)

Saved, except for the pain in my heart. lol jk

Next poster lives where it is gloomy or rainy out right now.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 11, 2006)

Saved. Night's gonna come around the bend.

The next poster has wonderful weather today.


----------



## FatAndProud (May 11, 2006)

Slapped!!

Next poster is sleepy.


----------



## Fuzzy (May 11, 2006)

**YAWN** Um.. What?

Next poster is wearing a belt.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 12, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> **YAWN** Um.. What?
> 
> Next poster is wearing a belt.



Slapped. Not yet.


The next poster is still tired.
(I am, but that doesn't cont.)


----------



## swamptoad (May 12, 2006)

Saved.

Next poster has watched their local news today.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 12, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> Saved.
> 
> Next poster has watched their local news today.


Slapped.


The next poster got an apartment of their own.


----------



## EtobicokeFA (May 12, 2006)

Saved

The next poster is already fustrated with all the road construction in their area.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 12, 2006)

EtobicokeFA said:


> Saved
> 
> The next poster is already fustrated with all the road construction in their area.


Saved. How did you know?


The next poster has a crystal ball.


----------



## BigBawdyDame (May 12, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Saved. How did you know?
> 
> 
> The next poster has a crystal ball.


Saved. 

Next poster has hemoroids.


----------



## swamptoad (May 13, 2006)

Slapped.

Next poster has the cheap brand of soda.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 13, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> Slapped.
> 
> Next poster has the cheap brand of soda.


Slapped. No soda.


The next poster just got out of bed right now.


----------



## FatAndProud (May 13, 2006)

Saved!!

Next poster has an expensive toothbrush.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 13, 2006)

FatAndProud said:


> Saved!!
> 
> Next poster has an expensive toothbrush.


Slapped.


Thenextposterisalittlequickonthetalk.


----------



## swamptoad (May 13, 2006)

Slapped/Saved (Some days I am and then some days I am not.)

Next poster can read "out loud" a tongue-twister _flawlessly fast!_


----------



## Timberwolf (May 13, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> Slapped/Saved (Some days I am and then some days I am not.)
> 
> Next poster can read "out loud" a tongue-twister _flawlessly fast!_



Slapped. I'm a slow speaker.


The next poster doesn't mind getting thrown out of bed early.


----------



## FatAndProud (May 13, 2006)

Slapped!

Next poster does the nasty in the dark. (Lamer!)


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (May 13, 2006)

I've done the nasty in the pasty in the dark. I haven't done it in two years though, and since I've had the opportunity to warn the new person about acne scars on my back and stretch marks, I won't be worrying about it again. So slapped?

Next poster's favorite color of hair is RED.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 13, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Next poster's favorite color of hair is RED.



Slaved. I have no specific favorite hair colour.


The next poster is tired of something.


----------



## sweetnnekked (May 13, 2006)

Saved. I'm tired of feeling like crap all of the time!

Next poster is tired too.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 13, 2006)

sweetnnekked said:


> Saved. I'm tired of feeling like crap all of the time!
> 
> Next poster is tired too.


Saved. Tired of those jerks that spend their time with programming worms, viruses and so on. 

The next poster has a discreet idea what I'm talking of.


----------



## FatAndProud (May 13, 2006)

Saved. Amen, brother!

Next poster has the fan on right now, instead of A/C.


----------



## EvilPrincess (May 14, 2006)

FatAndProud said:


> Saved. Amen, brother!
> 
> Next poster has the fan on right now, instead of A/C.


 
Saved - two ceiling fans, no ac quite cool this evening 

Next poster- vacuums the house daily


----------



## Timberwolf (May 14, 2006)

EvilPrincess said:


> Saved - two ceiling fans, no ac quite cool this evening
> 
> Next poster- vacuums the house daily


Slapped.


The next poster has a mess to be cleaned.


----------



## FatAndProud (May 14, 2006)

Saved.

Next poster is procrastinating.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 14, 2006)

FatAndProud said:


> Saved.
> 
> Next poster is procrastinating.


Sometimes, AC Slaved.


The next poster is confused.


----------



## Fuzzy (May 14, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Sometimes, AC Slaved.
> 
> 
> The next poster is confused.



Saved. I have no idea what I'm craving.

Next poster called home to Mom.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 14, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> Saved. I have no idea what I'm craving.
> 
> Next poster called home to Mom.


Slapped. We live in the same house.


The next poster is craving for something edible.:eat1:


----------



## FatAndProud (May 14, 2006)

SAVED!

Next poster is gonna be suuuuuuuper nice to Mom today


----------



## Timberwolf (May 14, 2006)

FatAndProud said:


> SAVED!
> 
> Next poster is gonna be suuuuuuuper nice to Mom today



:doh: I knew we had forgotten something today... :doh:
 (We= me & my mom)


The next poster has a similar problem as me, but a little more time on hands to change it.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (May 14, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> :doh: I knew we had forgotten something today... :doh:
> (We= me & my mom)
> 
> 
> The next poster has a similar problem as me, but a little more time on hands to change it.




Slapped... My mom's out of town this weekend. We got together last weekend. I bought dinner and gave her a card and gift... and today I called her and left a message on her cell phone. I racked up oodles of "good daughter points."

Next poster needs to trim their toenails.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 14, 2006)

ThatFatGirl said:


> Slapped... My mom's out of town this weekend. We got together last weekend. I bought dinner and gave her a card and gift... and today I called her and left a message on her cell phone. I racked up oodles of "good daughter points."
> 
> Next poster needs to trim their toenails.


Slapped. Ask me next week.


The next poster has had an ingrown toenail before.


----------



## Fuzzy (May 14, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Slapped. Ask me next week.
> 
> 
> The next poster has had an ingrown toenail before.



Saved. I have an ingrown toenail right now. And I'm too lazy to do something about it. 

Next poster has had/has a boil.


----------



## gothique (May 14, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> Saved. I have an ingrown toenail right now. And I'm too lazy to do something about it.
> 
> Next poster has had/has a boil.



slapped

the next poster has a fetish


----------



## FatAndProud (May 14, 2006)

A fetish? No. Many? Hellllll yes.

Next poster is a freaky freak.


----------



## Fuzzy (May 15, 2006)

FatAndProud said:


> A fetish? No. Many? Hellllll yes.
> 
> Next poster is a freaky freak.



Slapped. Nope, I'm just a geek. 

Next poster is a freaky freak.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 15, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> Slapped. Nope, I'm just a geek.
> 
> Next poster is a freaky freak.


Freak? Yeah, sometimes... Freaky? Er, pleaze explain.


The next poster is so nice to explain.


----------



## FatAndProud (May 15, 2006)

Freaky freak....Like waaaay beyond taboo. Whips and chains, laugh at other people's misfortunes....Etc...Like me 

Next poster thinks I should seriously go through with getting a tattoo on each of my bewbz. I'm pondering...


----------



## Timberwolf (May 15, 2006)

FatAndProud said:


> Freaky freak....Like waaaay beyond taboo. Whips and chains, laugh at other people's misfortunes....Etc...Like me
> 
> Next poster thinks I should seriously go through with getting a tattoo on each of my bewbz. I'm pondering...


Saved.

The next poster knocks about the district.


----------



## mossystate (May 15, 2006)

*waits until a poster posts something I understand*


----------



## Timberwolf (May 15, 2006)

mossystate said:


> *waits until a poster posts something I understand*


Saved.

The next poster is a waiter/waitress.


----------



## swamptoad (May 16, 2006)

Slapped.

Next poster ate a cookie today.


----------



## Fuzzy (May 16, 2006)

Saved. A box of GS cookies to be exact. 

Next poster has had a Dr. Pepper this past week.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 16, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> Slapped.
> 
> Next poster ate a cookie today.


Slapped. Yesterday isn't today.


The next poster has some oreos in the house.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 16, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> Saved. A box of GS cookies to be exact.
> 
> Next poster has had a Dr. Pepper this past week.


Slapped. (A whole lot of slapping from my side...)


The next poster still has some oreos in the house.


----------



## Fuzzy (May 16, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Slapped. Yesterday isn't today.
> 
> 
> The next poster has some oreos in the house.



No... Oreos? NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!

Next Poster *ahem* had a Dr. Pepper this past week.


----------



## Fuzzy (May 16, 2006)

That folks, is the example of a infinite loop.

Next poster understands the paradox.


----------



## swamptoad (May 16, 2006)

Saved.

Next poster is a good visual learner.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 16, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> Saved.
> 
> Next poster is a good visual learner.


Saved.


The next poster is a theorist.


----------



## swamptoad (May 16, 2006)

Slapped/Saved (I dunno.)

Next poster is no longer confused.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 16, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> Slapped/Saved (I dunno.)
> 
> Next poster is no longer confused.


Saved.


The next poster wonders why.


----------



## swamptoad (May 16, 2006)

Saved.

The next poster is wearing red.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 16, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> Saved.
> 
> The next poster is wearing red.


Slapped. Black.


The next poster knows the men in black.


----------



## swamptoad (May 16, 2006)

Slapped.

The next poster has been joking around.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 16, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> Slapped.
> 
> The next poster has been joking around.


Saved. The last five minutes with my GF.


The next poster knows a joker.


----------



## swamptoad (May 16, 2006)

Saved.

The next poster is hoarse or going hoarse.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 16, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> Saved.


Why are you looking at me?



swamptoad said:


> The next poster is hoarse or going hoarse.


Slapped. Though I found myself singing aloud half the day. (While driving my car)

The next poster does sing in the shower.


----------



## Fuzzy (May 16, 2006)

Slapped. Only because I don't know the words.

Next poster has perfect pitch.


----------



## FatAndProud (May 16, 2006)

Ehhhhhhhhhhh no! Slapped

Next person wears expensive perfume/cologne.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 16, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> Slapped. Only because I don't know the words.
> 
> Next poster has perfect pitch.


I've heard that before...
Still slaved, for I still don't know.


The next poster stumbled on a secret lately.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 16, 2006)

FatAndProud said:


> Ehhhhhhhhhhh no! Slapped
> 
> Next person wears expensive perfume/cologne.


Slapped.


The next poster still stumbled on a secret lately.


----------



## Fuzzy (May 16, 2006)

Saved. And it was on another board. Someone has a crush on me. 

Next poster also has a secret.


----------



## EvilPrincess (May 16, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> Next poster also has a secret.


 
Saved- Many evil ones, and that I too have a crush on Fuzzy  yeah yeah yeah, married, but he coooooooks ! 

Next poster- likes asparagus, I mean really likes asparagus


----------



## Fuzzy (May 16, 2006)

EvilPrincess said:


> Saved- Many evil ones, and that I too have a crush on Fuzzy  yeah yeah yeah, married
> 
> Next poster- likes asparagus, I mean really likes asparagus



_You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to EvilPrincess again._
(You also need to purge your messages... I can't PM you either)
(Heh.  )

Slapped. Asparagus is nasty. Even the wild stuff that grows under telephone lines.

Next poster loves.. no, adores spaghetti.


----------



## swamptoad (May 16, 2006)

Saved.

Next poster has a crack in their vehicle's windshield.


----------



## Fuzzy (May 16, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> Saved.
> 
> Next poster has a crack in their vehicle's windshield.



Saved... it goes all the way across too. New windshield time...

Next poster needs new tires.


----------



## swamptoad (May 17, 2006)

Saved.

Next poster is not allergic to anything.


----------



## Fuzzy (May 17, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> Saved.
> 
> Next poster is not allergic to anything.



Saved/Kinda. I used to be that way. I grew up being the one in the family who could mow the lawn and have no ill effects. I mowed the lawn until I left on my own.

Now, I have these nasty allergies to ragweed.

Next poster also has a nasty allergy to ragweed. Enough that he/she wants to move somewhere where there is no ragweed (like Montana).


----------



## FatAndProud (May 17, 2006)

Slapped. I wanna move to Colorado tho...The scenery is sexay and there's hotties. so...yeah 

Next poster does the "I would do him/her" game, in your mind, when seeing a stranger in a mall...or just out on the street LOL.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 17, 2006)

FatAndProud said:


> Slapped. I wanna move to Colorado tho...The scenery is sexay and there's hotties. so...yeah
> 
> Next poster does the "I would do him/her" game, in your mind, when seeing a stranger in a mall...or just out on the street LOL.


Slapped, I think.


The next poster is an adorable cook.


----------



## swamptoad (May 17, 2006)

Slapped.

Next poster notices that there have been 11,999 views in this thread.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 17, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> Slapped.
> 
> Next poster notices that there have been 11,999 views in this thread.


Saved. Seeing there are 12,004 views includes 11,999.


The next poster is a math genius.


----------



## swamptoad (May 17, 2006)

Slapped.

Next poster can breakdance.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 17, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> Slapped.
> 
> Next poster can breakdance.


Slapped/Saved. A little of this robo-style, no neck-breaking stunts.


The next poster is a car-dancer.


----------



## Aliena (May 18, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Slapped/Saved. A little of this robo-style, no neck-breaking stunts.
> 
> 
> The next poster is a car-dancer.



Slapped!! 

Next poster secretly loves to line dance!


----------



## FatAndProud (May 18, 2006)

SLAPPED!!

Next poster shaves their toes. lol


----------



## Blackjack (May 18, 2006)

Slapped. I don't have hobbit-hair on my feet, so I don't shave them.

Next poster owns at least two cats.


----------



## sweetnnekked (May 18, 2006)

FatAndProud said:


> Slapped. I wanna move to Colorado tho...The scenery is sexay and there's hotties. so...yeah
> 
> Next poster does the "I would do him/her" game, in your mind, when seeing a stranger in a mall...or just out on the street LOL.



Christ, I do that 24/7!!!!


----------



## sweetnnekked (May 18, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> Slapped. I don't have hobbit-hair on my feet, so I don't shave them.
> 
> Next poster owns at least two cats.



3 in fact!!

well, one is mine and two are my roomies' but they don't differentiate so neither do we!!

Next poster is have a fun, mellow day just like me!


----------



## Timberwolf (May 18, 2006)

sweetnnekked said:


> 3 in fact!!
> 
> well, one is mine and two are my roomies' but they don't differentiate so neither do we!!
> 
> Next poster is have a fun, mellow day just like me!


Slapped. Not so nice weather, and a headache.


The next poster has better weather.


----------



## sweetnnekked (May 18, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Slapped. Not so nice weather, and a headache.
> 
> 
> The next poster has better weather.



Clear, blue and sunny!
about 78 degrees with a slight breeze, Perfect!

Next poster prefers the shade on a sunny day!


----------



## swamptoad (May 18, 2006)

Saved.

Next poster likes the smell of a freshly cut lawn.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 18, 2006)

sweetnnekked said:


> Clear, blue and sunny!
> about 78 degrees with a slight breeze, Perfect!
> 
> Next poster prefers the shade on a sunny day!


Saved. As I'm wearing mostly black clothes...


The next poster thinks I'm a goth.


----------



## sweetnnekked (May 18, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Saved. As I'm wearing mostly black clothes...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, I think you're a Woth!

Next poster really wants to see me without the bunny!!!


----------



## Timberwolf (May 18, 2006)

sweetnnekked said:


> No, I think you're a Woth!


 A what???


sweetnnekked said:


> Next poster really wants to see me without the bunny!!!


Saved.

The next poster is curious about the person behind the wolf.


----------



## FatAndProud (May 18, 2006)

Slapped. Wolves are cooler than people...

Next poster likes to have their music blaring in their car!


----------



## Blackjack (May 18, 2006)

FatAndProud said:


> Slapped. Wolves are cooler than people...
> 
> Next poster likes to have their music blaring in their car!



Depends on my mood and the song. But Ted Nugent's "Stranglehold" usually ends up being heard for a few yards around me when it comes on the radio.

Next poster had a bad day today.


----------



## Fuzzy (May 18, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> Depends on my mood and the song. But Ted Nugent's "Stranglehold" usually ends up being heard for a few yards around me when it comes on the radio.
> 
> Next poster had a bad day today.



Saved. Broadway Show Tunes.. All the Way!!

er.. yeah, I had a bad day too.... 

Next poster still has a 8-track tape deck in their car.


----------



## BigBawdyDame (May 19, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> Saved. Broadway Show Tunes.. All the Way!!
> 
> er.. yeah, I had a bad day too....
> 
> Next poster still has a 8-track tape deck in their car.


Slapped. No 8-track, but only a cassette player. (I drive an old car!)

Next poster perfers fantasy to reality.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 19, 2006)

BigBawdyDame said:


> Slapped. No 8-track, but only a cassette player. (I drive an old car!)
> 
> Next poster perfers fantasy to reality.


Saved. Reality sucks.


The next poster knew I would be answering this.


----------



## Fuzzy (May 19, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Saved. Reality sucks.
> 
> 
> The next poster knew I would be answering this.



Saved... After all... you're just a wolf.

Next poster has tried the new "Extra Special Dark" chocolate from Hershey's.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 19, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> Saved... After all... you're just a wolf.
> 
> Next poster has tried the new "Extra Special Dark" chocolate from Hershey's.


Slapped. Not seen yet.


The next poster is a chocoholic.


----------



## Fuzzy (May 19, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Slapped. Not seen yet.
> 
> 
> The next poster is a chocoholic.



Saved... Have you seen my chocolate post on the Foodee Board? 

Next Poster *needs* to go to bed.


----------



## FatAndProud (May 19, 2006)

Saved. As usual.

Next poster has at least one pair of white socks with the toe and heel gray.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 19, 2006)

FatAndProud said:


> Saved. As usual.
> 
> Next poster has at least one pair of white socks with the toe and heel gray.


Slapped. No Socks.


The next poster knows I'm somewhaat bored.


----------



## EtobicokeFA (May 19, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Slapped. No Socks.
> 
> 
> The next poster knows I'm somewhaat bored.



Saved. I assume that you are!

The next poster is go to watch the Da Vinci Code this weekend.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 19, 2006)

EtobicokeFA said:


> Saved. I assume that you are!
> 
> The next poster is go to watch the Da Vinci Code this weekend.


Slapped.


The next poster has read the book.


----------



## FatAndProud (May 19, 2006)

Slapped.

Next poster thinks it's rediculous that people protest religious films.


----------



## swamptoad (May 20, 2006)

Slapped/Saved (Sometimes and sometimes not.)

Next poster has baked something today.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 20, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> Slapped/Saved (Sometimes and sometimes not.)
> 
> Next poster has baked something today.


Saved. The oven's just running.


The next poster doesn't have to fear tornados today.


----------



## swamptoad (May 20, 2006)

Saved. (Yikes, you've got tornadoes where you live, Chris?  )

Next poster has a lot of songs already saved on their computer.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 20, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> Saved. (Yikes, you've got tornadoes where you live, Chris?  )
> 
> Next poster has a lot of songs already saved on their computer.


(No big ones, they'd fit into a street or so. But not long ago, two people were killed by a tornado.)

Saved.

The next poster wouldn't have thought that you could find tornados in germany.


----------



## swamptoad (May 20, 2006)

Slapped.

Next poster is at least a little frightened about flying in an airplane.


----------



## mossystate (May 20, 2006)

Hmmmmmmm...maybe a tad?..little tad..or is that redundant..hmmmm

Next poster thought the title of this thread was all about violent, religious conversion.


----------



## FatAndProud (May 20, 2006)

Slapped.

Next poster is a post whore (More than 5 posts a day).


----------



## Aliena (May 20, 2006)

FatAndProud said:


> Slapped.
> 
> Next poster is a post whore (More than 5 posts a day).




Slapped. I am a laaazzzzy writer. Although, I do go in phases, then in that case: saved! 

Next poster is trying to play an online game while typing posts.


----------



## sweetnnekked (May 21, 2006)

Slapped! I have no hand/eye coordination for multi-tasking. It's one or the other, either/or, this or that...
You get the picture.

Next poster is a multi-tasking dynamo!!


----------



## Fuzzy (May 21, 2006)

sweetnnekked said:


> Slapped! I have no hand/eye coordination for multi-tasking. It's one or the other, either/or, this or that...
> You get the picture.
> 
> Next poster is a multi-tasking dynamo!!



Slapped. I have a one-track mind. And I have to concentrate on my.. Mmmmm.... Spaghetti....

Next poster is a Homer Simpson Fan.


----------



## sweetnnekked (May 21, 2006)

Uhhh, sort of, so I guess I'll say Saved.

Next person is a Laurel and Hardy fan!!


----------



## Aliena (May 21, 2006)

sweetnnekked said:


> Uhhh, sort of, so I guess I'll say Saved.
> 
> Next person is a Laurel and Hardy fan!!




Slapped. I am more of an Abbott and Costello fan. 

Next poster has to get up early in the morning.


----------



## sweetnnekked (May 21, 2006)

Aliena said:


> Slapped. I am more of an Abbott and Costello fan.
> 
> Next poster has to get up early in the morning.



A&C ROCK!!!!

Slapped! Like everyday, I have absolutely nothing to get up for.

Next poster is in the mood for a romp in the hay!!!


----------



## Fuzzy (May 21, 2006)

sweetnnekked said:


> A&C ROCK!!!!
> 
> Slapped! Like everyday, I have absolutely nothing to get up for.
> 
> Next poster is in the mood for a romp in the hay!!!



Saved! I always want a romp in the hay... 

Next poster needs chocolate!


----------



## Timberwolf (May 21, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> Saved! I always want a romp in the hay...
> 
> Next poster needs chocolate!


Saved. Trying to fix it with chocolate cake.


The next poster eats cake for breakfast, sometimes.


----------



## Fuzzy (May 21, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Saved. Trying to fix it with chocolate cake.
> 
> 
> The next poster eats cake for breakfast, sometimes.



Saved. Its called a Chocolate Chocolate Chip Muffin. And I have it with a glass of cold milk. 

Next poster has never heard of the orange dirt found on the moon.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 21, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> Saved. Its called a Chocolate Chocolate Chip Muffin. And I have it with a glass of cold milk.
> 
> Next poster has never heard of the orange dirt found on the moon.


Saved. I always thought the moon would be made of cheese.:eat2:

.siht daer nac retsop txen ehT


----------



## Fuzzy (May 21, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Saved. I always thought the moon would be made of cheese.:eat2:
> 
> .siht daer nac retsop txen ehT



Saved. I used to take notes backwards in school. <----geek alert!!

Next poster could write backwards and upsidedown.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 21, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> Saved. I used to take notes backwards in school. <----geek alert!!
> 
> Next poster could write backwards and upsidedown.


Slapped. Read only. It's a must when you learn printing.

The next poster ... The next poster... uhm... has no idea.


----------



## CaliBBW (May 21, 2006)

Slapped. I do have an idea about something or another.

Next pster wears tidy whities


----------



## swamptoad (May 21, 2006)

Saved. (Clean underwear is a good thing.  )

Next poster has watched a new release comedy movie on DVD.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 21, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> Saved. (Clean underwear is a good thing.  )
> 
> Next poster has watched a new release comedy movie on DVD.


Slapped.

The next poster is a little scared.


----------



## swamptoad (May 21, 2006)

Saved (I can be.)

Next poster is a daredevil on the road sometimes.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 21, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> Saved (I can be.)
> 
> Next poster is a daredevil on the road sometimes.


Saved. (Sometimes... yes.  )


The next poster won't take a seat in a car I'm driving - after reading this. ^


----------



## swamptoad (May 21, 2006)

Slapped/Saved (perhaps or perhaps not.)

Next poster has done a flip on a trampoline before.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 21, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> Slapped/Saved (perhaps or perhaps not.)
> 
> Next poster has done a flip on a trampoline before.


Slapped. But a mini-trampoline helped me hurt my knee.


The next poster never had a sports accident.


----------



## FatAndProud (May 21, 2006)

Slapped. I hit a tree sledding before...Does that count? lol

Next poster knows that backmasking is soooo fake unless it's intentionally.


----------



## sweetnnekked (May 21, 2006)

FatAndProud said:


> Slapped. I hit a tree sledding before...Does that count? lol
> 
> Next poster knows that backmasking is soooo fake unless it's intentionally.



I'll have to say Slapped, since I have no idea what "backmasking" is!!

The next poster does know what backmasking is!

(and will kindly tell me)


----------



## Timberwolf (May 21, 2006)

sweetnnekked said:


> I'll have to say Slapped, since I have no idea what "backmasking" is!!
> 
> The next poster does know what backmasking is!
> 
> (and will kindly tell me)


Sorry, wrong guy! Slapped. I'd like to know, too.

The next poster can tell us a story about backmasking.


----------



## swamptoad (May 21, 2006)

Saved. (They are backward recordings either vocally or by means of other musical instruments done on 4 track recorders or something better if ya got something better. Most people have heard about the controversy of subliminal messages which is due in part to backmasking audio recordings.)

Not much into story telling but they have been in recordings from The Beatles, Led Zepellin, Billy Idol, Frank Zappa, etc.

Next poster has used a 4 track recorder before.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 21, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> Saved. (They are backward recordings either vocally or by means of other musical instruments done on 4 track recorders or something better if ya got something better. Most people have heard about the controversy of subliminal messages which is due in part to backmasking audio recordings.)
> 
> Next poster has used a 4 track recorder before.


Slapped. Don't think so.


The next poster has used backmasking himself.


----------



## swamptoad (May 21, 2006)

Saved. (For musical creativity purposes and collaborative musical projects with friends. In the past, I used backmasking for a guitar solo and my friend also used that technique for some vocals.)

Next poster forgot to write himself/herself for the above question... (just in case I didn't get to the question first.)


----------



## Timberwolf (May 21, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> Saved. (For musical creativity purposes and collaborative musical projects with friends. In the past, I used backmasking for a guitar solo and my friend also used that technique for some vocals.)
> 
> Next poster forgot to write himself/herself for the above question... (just in case I didn't get to the question first.)


Saved. I was somewhat sure you'd be first. 


The next poster has discovered a change.


----------



## swamptoad (May 21, 2006)

Saved. (OMG!!! Looks in mirror.....why the quantum leap now?!?! why oh why?!?!?!)

Next poster has worked 3rd shift.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 21, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> Saved. (OMG!!! Looks in mirror.....why the quantum leap now?!?! why oh why?!?!?!)
> 
> Next poster has worked 3rd shift.


Slapped. I think it was 7th, actually. (That's how I feel...)
(BTW, your quantum leap could be my fault...)

The next poster has discovered some more change. (Not on her/himself)


----------



## swamptoad (May 21, 2006)

Saved. (This house is messy.)

Next poster has some yucky weather where they live.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 21, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> Saved. (This house is messy.)
> 
> Next poster has some yucky weather where they live.


Saved. 
OK, the tornados stayed at home, but the wind was quite pesky. 60-70 mph is enough to kill someone.

The next poster discovers some more changes. (some not related to her/him)


----------



## swamptoad (May 21, 2006)

Slapped (I'm "ME" again. I quantum leaped back.)

Next poster has experienced wind from a hurricane.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 21, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> Slapped (I'm "ME" again. I quantum leaped back.)
> 
> Next poster has experienced wind from a hurricane.


Saved. (If my dictionary is right...)


The next poster should perhaps take a look in this <- direction to see changes.


----------



## FatAndProud (May 21, 2006)

Awe cute avatar! Saved!

Next poster is good at bbq'ing.


----------



## Fuzzy (May 22, 2006)

FatAndProud said:


> Awe cute avatar! Saved!
> 
> Next poster is good at bbq'ing.



My middle name is Slyvester.  I mean my middle name is BBQ. And I love BBQ'ing. 

Next poster never eats with their fingers. Its always knife-and-fork.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 22, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> My middle name is Slyvester.  I mean my middle name is BBQ. And I love BBQ'ing.
> 
> Next poster never eats with their fingers. Its always knife-and-fork.


Slapped. Just fingering some cake into my mouth.

The next poster thinks this is disgusting.


----------



## FatAndProud (May 22, 2006)

Slapped. Cake is good...unless it's chocolate cake...well. It's still kinda good then.

Next poster drinks pop in cans instead of from a 2 liter.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 22, 2006)

FatAndProud said:


> Slapped. Cake is good...unless it's chocolate cake...well. It's still kinda good then.
> 
> Next poster drinks pop in cans instead of from a 2 liter.


Slapped. I don't drink pop very often. And if, Id rather take a glass.


The next poster wears shoes without socks.


----------



## swamptoad (May 22, 2006)

Saved (Not for very long on some occasions I do.)

Next poster works diligently.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 22, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> Saved (Not for very long on some occasions I do.)
> 
> Next poster works diligently.


Saved.

The next poster has a calm day today.


----------



## FatAndProud (May 22, 2006)

Slapped. Work is never calm.

Next poster could spend a day at a spa right now. (Being so overworked/tired.)


----------



## Fuzzy (May 23, 2006)

Slap... Sav... I'm not sure. Never been to a spa.

Next poster is a fan of Fuzzy.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 23, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> Slap... Sav... I'm not sure. Never been to a spa.
> 
> Next poster is a fan of Fuzzy.


Which one? There's more than one...
Ah, what the heck, I'll take them all!
SAVED!


The next poster is confused.


----------



## swamptoad (May 23, 2006)

Slapped. (I am slightly thirsty, though.)

Next poster is wearing pink.


----------



## Blackjack (May 23, 2006)

Slapped. I don't have any pink clothing or anything.

Next poster knows where the following thing is from:



> Phase 1: Steal underwear
> Phase 2: ????
> Phase 3: PROFIT!


----------



## swamptoad (May 23, 2006)

Slapped.

Next poster knows who posted this from the forum ----->

*http://www.psifly.com/resources/games/sand.html*


----------



## Timberwolf (May 23, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> Slapped.
> 
> Next poster knows who posted this from the forum ----->
> 
> *http://www.psifly.com/resources/games/sand.html*



Slapped.


The next poster has tired eyes. *squint*


----------



## FatAndProud (May 23, 2006)

Slapped!

Next poster is getting paid more than $7.50/hour at their job


----------



## Timberwolf (May 23, 2006)

FatAndProud said:


> Slapped!
> 
> Next poster is getting paid more than $7.50/hour at their job


Slapped. What job?


The next poster has a butler on his PC.


----------



## Fuzzy (May 24, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Slapped. What job?
> 
> 
> The next poster has a butler on his PC.



No... but I can always ask Jeeves. 

Next poster has been to www.marvel.com


----------



## Timberwolf (May 24, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> No... but I can always ask Jeeves.
> 
> Next poster has been to www.marvel.com


Saved. Just came back.


The next poster has no clue what I'm thinking now.


----------



## FatAndProud (May 24, 2006)

Saved. Never do 

The next poster has over 300 songs on their computer.


----------



## swamptoad (May 24, 2006)

Saved.

Next poster has heard of Zwan?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 24, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> Saved.
> 
> Next poster has heard of Zwan?


Err, Slapped, I think.


The next poster has no typo issues today.


----------



## FatAndProud (May 24, 2006)

Saved cuz I'm just that great 

Next poster knows who my signature is from.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 24, 2006)

FatAndProud said:


> Saved cuz I'm just that great
> 
> Next poster knows who my signature is from.


Slapped.


The next poster guesses that I envy teh proster above.


----------



## FatAndProud (May 24, 2006)

lol typos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! tsk tsk

Next poster thinks talking like 7hi5 is 4nn0yInG.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 24, 2006)

FatAndProud said:


> lol typos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! tsk tsk
> 
> Next poster thinks talking like 7hi5 is 4nn0yInG.


Saved. Although I sometimes catch myself doing this. W8 and see.


The next poster guesses I might be a little bit cross with this typo thing.


----------



## swamptoad (May 24, 2006)

Slapped.

Next poster is annoyed by just trying to read this "dialectized" Shakespeare --------->

"To be, or not to be: taht s1 teh questio|\|: hetehr 'tiz noblar 1n teh m1Nd to siuffeer thhe lsIngs and 4rrowes of oUtrag3ous fortune, ro to take arms aga1nst a asae of troubleS, anDb y opposing ned thejm????????? to dei To sle3p; no more; and bY 4 sleep to s4y we 3nd teh heart-ache and teh thoyusand natura7 shoX0rs thatf lesh sui hier to, "tiz aa c0nsummat1no de\/0utly tobe wish"d!!!!!~~ !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11~~~~~ i 0Wn j00 because YOU ARE LMAE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11~~~~ to di, tO sleep; tt0 sleep: parchance to dream."


----------



## Timberwolf (May 24, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> Slapped.
> 
> Next poster is annoyed by just trying to read this "dialectized" Shakespeare --------->
> 
> "To be, or not to be: taht s1 teh questio|\|: hetehr 'tiz noblar 1n teh m1Nd to siuffeer thhe lsIngs and 4rrowes of oUtrag3ous fortune, ro to take arms aga1nst a asae of troubleS, anDb y opposing ned thejm????????? to dei To sle3p; no more; and bY 4 sleep to s4y we 3nd teh heart-ache and teh thoyusand natura7 shoX0rs thatf lesh sui hier to, "tiz aa c0nsummat1no de\/0utly tobe wish"d!!!!!~~ !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11~~~~~ i 0Wn j00 because YOU ARE LMAE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11~~~~ to di, tO sleep; tt0 sleep: parchance to dream."


SAVED!!!

The next poster tried to shoot my flying saucer.


----------



## swamptoad (May 24, 2006)

Saved. :doh: 

Next poster likes the Blue Man Group.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 24, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> Saved. :doh:
> 
> Next poster likes the Blue Man Group.


Slaved. Though I've heard about them, I haven't seen them yet. So - dunno. *shrugs*


The next poster is considering to run for his/her life.


----------



## swamptoad (May 24, 2006)

Slapped.

Next poster has something stuck in between their teeth.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 24, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> Slapped.
> 
> Next poster has something stuck in between their teeth.


*checking...*
Slapped. Oreos usually don't get stuck...


The next poster wants some oreos, too.


----------



## FatAndProud (May 24, 2006)

SAVED!!!! 

Next poster shall give me oreos because they lurve me.


----------



## FatAndProud (May 24, 2006)

P.S. swamptoad, you are my official l33t-speaking buddy <3 lol i love the "i oWn j00 because YOU ARE LMAE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1111" part haha


----------



## Timberwolf (May 24, 2006)

FatAndProud said:


> SAVED!!!!
> 
> Next poster shall give me oreos because they lurve me.


Sorry, I chewed on the last one I had as I wrote that.:eat2:


The next poster knows a nice place to relax.


----------



## FatAndProud (May 24, 2006)

Saved. In my bed 

Next poster wants to relax with me lol!


----------



## Timberwolf (May 25, 2006)

FatAndProud said:


> Saved. In my bed
> 
> Next poster wants to relax with me lol!


Sounds tempting...


The next poster is still asleep.


----------



## swamptoad (May 25, 2006)

Saved.

Next poster has at least ONCE posted a slap by mistake when they should have posted a saved.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 25, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> Saved.
> 
> Next poster has at least ONCE posted a slap by mistake when they should have posted a saved.


 Slaved. Maybe, but I dunno.


The next poster is wide awake now.


----------



## swamptoad (May 25, 2006)

Slapped.

The next poster wishes to go back to dreamland.


----------



## FatAndProud (May 25, 2006)

Slapped. I'm actually up early today!!! :O It's a miracle!

The next poster has a fireplace in their house.


----------



## Blackjack (May 25, 2006)

Saved.

Next person has had a haircut in the past 2 weeks.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 25, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> Saved.
> 
> Next person has had a haircut in the past 2 weeks.


Slapped. But I need one, though.


The next poster has a soap box in Hyde Park.


----------



## Fuzzy (May 26, 2006)

Slapped. No way. Wayne stole it for his collection. 

Next Poster has nothing to drink in their fridge.


----------



## gothique (May 26, 2006)

slapped. I have mt dew, and alchohol. 

The next poster is addicted to reeses with carmel.


----------



## swamptoad (May 26, 2006)

Slapped. ( I wanna try that, though. :eat2: )

Next poster has recently gone fishing.


----------



## Fuzzy (May 26, 2006)

Slapped. I hate fishing.

Next poster hates to gut fish too.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 26, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> Slapped. I hate fishing.
> 
> Next poster hates to gut fish too.


Saved.


The next poster catches fish with the hands.


----------



## swamptoad (May 26, 2006)

Slapped.

Next poster has played the card game "Go Fish."


----------



## Timberwolf (May 26, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> Slapped.
> 
> Next poster has played the card game "Go Fish."


Slapped. Don't htink so. Rules???

The next poster is ashamed of typos.


----------



## swamptoad (May 26, 2006)

Slapped.

Next poster can read this ----> Extnay osterpay isyay ightlyslay annoyedyay ybay yingtray otay eadray omethingsay atthay isyay ittenwray inyay Igpay Atinlay.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 26, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> Slapped.
> 
> Next poster can read this ----> Extnay osterpay isyay ightlyslay annoyedyay ybay yingtray otay eadray omethingsay atthay isyay ittenwray inyay Igpay Atinlay.


Saved. But to be able to read it doesn't always mean to understand it...


The enext poster never runs out of ideas.


----------



## swamptoad (May 26, 2006)

Slapped. (I run out of ideas constantly.)

The next poster picks at their scabs.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 26, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> Slapped. (I run out of ideas constantly.)
> 
> The next poster picks at their scabs.


Slaved. Sometimes...


The next poster presumes I don't believe swamptoad's last answer.


----------



## swamptoad (May 26, 2006)

Saved.  

Next poster will go check out the posts that I made in the Foodee Board.
(I don't know why I haven't posted there in so long. :doh: )


----------



## FatAndProud (May 26, 2006)

Slaved...Maybe. If I feel like reading 

Next poster has work today.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 26, 2006)

FatAndProud said:


> Slaved...Maybe. If I feel like reading
> 
> Next poster has work today.


Well, I don't know if shopping could be called "work"...


The next poster has some real work to do.


----------



## sweetnnekked (May 26, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Well, I don't know if shopping could be called "work"...
> 
> 
> The next poster has some real work to do.



I do if cleaning my room counts. It's really bad.

Next poster takes a long time before cleaning their room too!


----------



## swamptoad (May 27, 2006)

Saved.

Next poster has written either afk, brb, lol, or rotfl recently.


----------



## sweetnnekked (May 27, 2006)

Slapped! I never use those. I'm also very forgetful about handing out reps  

Next poster loves giving reps!!


----------



## FatAndProud (May 27, 2006)

Saved.

Next poster shall rep me lol!


----------



## swamptoad (May 27, 2006)

Saved. (why not! )

Next poster has a somewhat beaten up or broken musical instrument in the house.


----------



## FatAndProud (May 27, 2006)

Saved  My guitar string broke. But not to fear! I have my other two lol

Next poster serenades their significant other.


----------



## swamptoad (May 27, 2006)

Saved/Slapped ( haven't done much singing but I have strummed my guitar for her. :wubu: )

Next poster has written either a song or a poem.


----------



## ScreamingChicken (May 27, 2006)

Saved. It was a poem, an English assignment in H.S. about a Trans Am (Don't ask.)

The next person has consumed an alcoholic beverage tonight.


----------



## FatAndProud (May 27, 2006)

Slapped. But I have inhaled a plant from the earth. lol

Next poster knows what i mean.


----------



## swamptoad (May 27, 2006)

Saved.

The next poster thoroughly enjoys listening to music and LOTS of it.


----------



## EtobicokeFA (May 27, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> Saved.
> 
> The next poster thoroughly enjoys listening to music and LOTS of it.



Saved

The next poster read Plato.


----------



## swamptoad (May 27, 2006)

Slapped.

The next poster has read Charles Dickens.


----------



## Fuzzy (May 27, 2006)

EtobicokeFA said:


> Saved
> 
> The next poster read Plato.



Slapped. I'm sure it was required reading... but I don't remember.

Next poster plays HALO


----------



## Timberwolf (May 27, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> Slapped. I'm sure it was required reading... but I don't remember.
> 
> Next poster plays HALO


@swamptoad: Saved, I think.

Slapped. I'm not that much of a shooter guy.


The next poster plays Spellforce.


----------



## Aliena (May 27, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> @swamptoad: Saved, I think.
> 
> Slapped. I'm not that much of a shooter guy.
> 
> ...




Slapped, though I've always been curious about _Magic_

Next poster is having a Bar B Q this weekend.View attachment hungry.gif


----------



## sweetnnekked (May 27, 2006)

Slapped! Although I will be attending one!!!

Next posters' hometown has a Memorial Day Parade!


----------



## Timberwolf (May 28, 2006)

sweetnnekked said:


> Slapped! Although I will be attending one!!!
> 
> Next posters' hometown has a Memorial Day Parade!


Slapped.


The next poster is enjoying a good meal.


----------



## swamptoad (May 28, 2006)

Slapped. (fair meal. :doh: )


Next poster likes to walk barefooted through the cool grass.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 28, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> Slapped. (fair meal. :doh: )
> 
> 
> Next poster likes to walk barefooted through the cool grass.


Saved/Slapped.
As a child, I loved to do so, but later my feet got a little sensitive for this.


The next poster is a hobby musician.


----------



## swamptoad (May 28, 2006)

Saved.

Next poster doesn't normally eat just one french fry at a time.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 28, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> Saved.
> 
> Next poster doesn't normally eat just one french fry at a time.


Err... Depends on my mood... Slaved.


The next poster was confused lately.


----------



## swamptoad (May 28, 2006)

Saved.

Next poster has thought of a post for this thread a day in advance before.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 28, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> Saved.
> 
> Next poster has thought of a post for this thread a day in advance before.


Well, if thinking of a post at 11:59 PM Sunday and posting it at 12:05 AM Monday counts...


The next poster had to smile reading this ^ .


----------



## swamptoad (May 28, 2006)

Saved. ( smartass.  )

Next poster is quick-witted.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 28, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> Saved. ( smartass.  )
> 
> Next poster is quick-witted.


Saved.


The next poster is on the edge to a level-up.


----------



## swamptoad (May 28, 2006)

Saved. (I am guessing Saved because I am not TOO sure what level up means? And somehow writing Slapped just didn't seem fitting.)

Next poster just received some reputation points.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 28, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> Saved. (I am guessing Saved because I am not TOO sure what level up means? And somehow writing Slapped just didn't seem fitting.)
> 
> Next poster just received some reputation points.


Saved. :bow:
Level-up -> game term... thought of your quantum leap some time ago...


The next poster might have recieved some points, too.


----------



## swamptoad (May 28, 2006)

Saved. *thanks* :bow: 

Next poster has done stunts either on a bike or a skateboard.


----------



## MoonGoddess (May 28, 2006)

*Saved! Time for some more rep points.

MoonGoddess*


----------



## Timberwolf (May 28, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> Saved. *thanks* :bow:
> 
> Next poster has done stunts either on a bike or a skateboard.


Depends on what you call a stunt.
Does passing a car with a bike through oncoming traffic at about 37 mph count?


The next poster is shocked.


----------



## swamptoad (May 28, 2006)

Saved. (You are a daredevil, eh?)

Next poster is like cool and stuff!


----------



## Timberwolf (May 28, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> Saved. (You are a daredevil, eh?)
> 
> Next poster is like cool and stuff!


Saved.


The next poster can read my last post in the "Non Sequitur"-thread.


----------



## swamptoad (May 28, 2006)

Saved.

Next poster collects humor books.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 28, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> Saved.
> 
> Next poster collects humor books.


Slapped.


The next poster ran into a paradoxon lately.


----------



## swamptoad (May 28, 2006)

Saved (probably so?)

Next poster also believes that sand is essentially mud with the juice squeezed out.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 28, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> Saved (probably so?)
> 
> Next poster also believes that sand is essentially mud with the juice squeezed out.


Slapped. Mud is various.


The next poster is astonished.


----------



## swamptoad (May 28, 2006)

Slapped.

Next poster is a better thinker at night than they are during the day.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 28, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> Slapped.
> 
> Next poster is a better thinker at night than they are during the day.


Slapped. 
Though I often tend to be having better ideas when I'm tired. But I don't need night to get tired.



The next poster can sleep with light.


----------



## sweetnnekked (May 28, 2006)

Saved!
Next poster takes daily naps.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 28, 2006)

sweetnnekked said:


> Saved!
> Next poster takes daily naps.


Slaved. If I got the time...


The next poster uses a napkin on regular basis.


----------



## sweetnnekked (May 28, 2006)

Slapped! Never!!

Next poster has a bum knee, like me.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 28, 2006)

sweetnnekked said:


> Slapped! Never!!
> 
> Next poster has a bum knee, like me.


Saved.


the next poster has heard of the lovesick swan.


----------



## sweetnnekked (May 28, 2006)

Saved, read it on these boards!!

Next poster has been attacked by a swan!!


----------



## Timberwolf (May 28, 2006)

sweetnnekked said:


> Saved, read it on these boards!!
> 
> Next poster has been attacked by a swan!!


Saved, kind of. Didn't hurt me...


the next poster has been attacked by a goose.


----------



## chocolate desire (May 28, 2006)

Slapped....the next person is bored today


----------



## Timberwolf (May 28, 2006)

chocolate desire said:


> Slapped....the next person is bored today


Right now, Slapped.


The next poster has nowhere to go today.


----------



## chocolate desire (May 28, 2006)

Saved..I could go back to bed but thats no fun alone.
The next person only read the comics in todays newspaper


----------



## Fuzzy (May 28, 2006)

chocolate desire said:


> Saved..I could go back to bed but thats no fun alone.
> The next person only read the comics in todays newspaper



Slapped. I don't get the paper. 

Next poster is out of coffee.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 28, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> Slapped. I don't get the paper.
> 
> Next poster is out of coffee.


Saved. But that doesn't matter.


The next poster is out of order...


----------



## swamptoad (May 28, 2006)

Slapped.

The next poster has a scab on some part of their body.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 28, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> Slapped.
> 
> The next poster has a scab on some part of their body.


Slapped. Just fell off some days before.


The next poster has hit something with his head lately.


----------



## chocolate desire (May 28, 2006)

slapped I removed my headboard LOL
next person likes hog head cheese


----------



## Timberwolf (May 28, 2006)

chocolate desire said:


> slapped I removed my headboard LOL
> next person likes hog head cheese


Slapped/Saved. Dunno that...


The next poster is a chocoholic.


----------



## chocolate desire (May 28, 2006)

slapped I hate chocolate sometimes I even hate myself lol.
The next poster drives a red car


----------



## Timberwolf (May 28, 2006)

chocolate desire said:


> slapped I hate chocolate sometimes I even hate myself lol.
> The next poster drives a red car


Slapped.


The next poster lost the train of thoughts.


----------



## chocolate desire (May 28, 2006)

Saved... what was I thinking??
The next poster... has my phone number


----------



## Timberwolf (May 28, 2006)

chocolate desire said:


> Saved... what was I thinking??
> The next poster... has my phone number


Slapped. Don't think so...


The next poster needs a new cellphone.


----------



## chocolate desire (May 28, 2006)

Saved... with free text messaging...
The next poster is out of toothpaste


----------



## Timberwolf (May 28, 2006)

chocolate desire said:


> Saved... with free text messaging...
> The next poster is out of toothpaste


Slapped.

The next poster is afraid of something.


----------



## chocolate desire (May 28, 2006)

Saved.. I am afraid my post are corny..
The next poster has a happy trail


----------



## Timberwolf (May 29, 2006)

chocolate desire said:


> Saved.. I am afraid my post are corny..
> The next poster has a happy trail


Slapped/Saved. Not sure.

The next poster needs to buy something to drink.


----------



## Fuzzy (May 29, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Slapped/Saved. Not sure.
> 
> The next poster needs to buy something to drink.



Already bought it. Actually.. several different 12 packs. I need to drink 'em all before they expire. 

Next poster had a relaxing holiday weekend.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 30, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> Already bought it. Actually.. several different 12 packs. I need to drink 'em all before they expire.
> 
> Next poster had a relaxing holiday weekend.


Slaved. Not really...


The next poster had nice weather this weekend.


----------



## FatAndProud (May 30, 2006)

Saved. Today it was t-storms though.

Next poster got drunk to remember the veterans! lol


----------



## Timberwolf (May 30, 2006)

FatAndProud said:


> Saved. Today it was t-storms though.
> 
> Next poster got drunk to remember the veterans! lol


Slapped. Don't drink. And got no Memorial Day...


The next poster knows the question of all questions.


----------



## EtobicokeFA (May 30, 2006)

Save. Why is the answer to everything is 42? 

The next poster know what I am talking about.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 30, 2006)

EtobicokeFA said:


> Save. Why is the answer to everything is 42?
> 
> The next poster know what I am talking about.


Saved. My boardcomputer has the newest version of the Guide integrated.


The next poster is a scout for the Guide.


----------



## swamptoad (May 30, 2006)

Slapped/Saved *shrugs shoulders*

Next poster has a sun burn.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (May 30, 2006)

Slapped. I think you have to actually be out in the sun for that to occur.

Next poster is very tired.


----------



## mossystate (May 30, 2006)

Slapped..nah..itchy eyes is my only complaint(so far)

Next poster likes to eat their spaghetti one noodle at a time(not the whole plate..ummm..just a few..uhoh..telling on myself!)


----------



## Timberwolf (May 30, 2006)

mossystate said:


> Slapped..nah..itchy eyes is my only complaint(so far)
> 
> Next poster likes to eat their spaghetti one noodle at a time(not the whole plate..ummm..just a few..uhoh..telling on myself!)


Slapped, I think. Depends on the length of the spaghetti...


The next poster has the a/c running.


----------



## FatAndProud (May 30, 2006)

Saved.

Next poster has a thing on bbwdatefinder.com


----------



## sweetnnekked (May 30, 2006)

FatAndProud said:


> Saved.
> 
> Next poster has a thing on bbwdatefinder.com


Slapped! But I do on LargeandLovely.com,Largefriends.com, and BigHandsomeMen.com!!!

Next poster has ads on any of those sites!


----------



## chocolate desire (May 30, 2006)

Saved.
The next poster has met someone face to face from Dim chatroom.


----------



## sweetnnekked (May 30, 2006)

Slapped! Perhaps it's my fault for not entering the Dim Chats.

Next poster can think of something because, I can't!!


----------



## Fuzzy (May 31, 2006)

Saved! I always have something to post!

Next poster has hayfever.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 31, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> Saved! I always have something to post!
> 
> Next poster has hayfever.


Slaved. Sometihng similar.


The next poster had hamburger for breakfast.


----------



## swamptoad (May 31, 2006)

Slapped.

The next poster was VERY rambunctious as a child.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 31, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> Slapped.
> 
> The next poster was VERY rambunctious as a child.


Er, don't know, that word isn't in my dictionary.


----------



## FatAndProud (May 31, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> Slapped.
> 
> The next poster was VERY rambunctious as a child.



Saved, who wasn't?!?!

Next poster plays video games :wubu:


----------



## swamptoad (May 31, 2006)

Saved.

Next poster has been to Game Stop.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 31, 2006)

Slapped. Just shopping.


The next poster has an urge to shop around.


----------



## swamptoad (May 31, 2006)

Saved (a slight urge)

Next poster went swimming recently.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 31, 2006)

Slapped. Too expensive.


The next poster got wet today.


----------



## swamptoad (May 31, 2006)

Saved.

Next poster stayed dry today.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 31, 2006)

Saved. It always rained when I was somewhere inside...


The next poster doesn't feel cold now.


----------



## swamptoad (May 31, 2006)

Slapped. ( Still wet in a a cold air-conditioned house! Brrrrrrrrr!!! )

Next poster can hold their breath under water for a long time.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 31, 2006)

Slapped.


The next poster would join my plea for something warm.


----------



## FatAndProud (May 31, 2006)

Slapped. I like the cold.

Next poster likes Cookies N' Cream Ice Cream sooooooo much :wubu:


----------



## swamptoad (May 31, 2006)

Saved. (Heck ya) --- I wish it were warmer where you are, Timberwolf!

Saved. ( I like cookies n' cream ice cream. YEP! )

Next poster enjoys looking at lightning. --- Like from the porch!


----------



## Timberwolf (May 31, 2006)

Saved. Sometimes this part of a thunderstorm is really beautiful.

The next poster fears thunderstorms.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 1, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Saved. Sometimes this part of a thunderstorm is really beautiful.
> 
> The next poster fears thunderstorms.



Slapped. Love Thunderstorms.

Next poster fears tornadoes.


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 1, 2006)

Saved.

Next poster fears hurricanes.


----------



## Aliena (Jun 1, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> Saved.
> 
> Next poster fears hurricanes.



Saved; I don't like testing mother nature.

Next poster likes watching Court T.V.


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 1, 2006)

Saved/Slapped (sometimes I guess)

Next poster enjoys watching T.A.P.S. (Ghost Hunters) on Sci Fi


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 1, 2006)

Slapped. No TV right now.


The next poster would show withdrawal symptoms without TV.


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 1, 2006)

Slapped.

Next poster enjoys being outside if the weather is nice.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 1, 2006)

Saved.

The next poster hates being outside during nasty weather.


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 1, 2006)

Saved.

Next poster goes shopping with headphones on sometimes. listening to their favorite music, of course.


----------



## chocolate desire (Jun 1, 2006)

Slapped.But I do walk around shopping and text messaging all the time.
The next poster voted for Taylor Hicks on AI.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 1, 2006)

Slapped. Don't know T.H.


The next poster thinks about buying a new car.


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 1, 2006)

Slapped! I've never thought about it.

Next poster has recently purchased a vehicle.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 1, 2006)

Slapped.

The next poster has no car.


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 1, 2006)

Saved, and I don't want one!

Next poster has no car either.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 1, 2006)

Slapped. And I would do nearly anything to keep that one.


The next poster is running dry.


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 2, 2006)

Saved. (Need a beverage.)

Next poster has been waiting to play this game.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 2, 2006)

Saved. Somehow...


The next poster will post a poll, soon.


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 2, 2006)

Slapped. ( I haven't ever thought about doing that. )

Next poster usually wakes up to music.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 2, 2006)

Slapped. Though I'd like to.


The next poster has someone waking him/her up.


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 2, 2006)

Slapped.

Next poster eats something for breakfast that isn't a typical breakfast food.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 2, 2006)

Saved. Sometimes...


The next poster had brunch today.


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 2, 2006)

Slapped.

The next poster got everything that they needed to get when they went shopping.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 2, 2006)

Slapped. I never do.


The next poster knows what I mean.


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 2, 2006)

Saved.

Next poster was a wild and wacky kid.


----------



## chocolate desire (Jun 2, 2006)

saved...what can I say I am a preachers daughter lol.
The next poster has a blind date this weekend


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 2, 2006)

Slapped.


The next poster has had a blind date before.


----------



## mossystate (Jun 2, 2006)

Slapped....what is this date thing you have mentioned

next poster needs a new ironing board cover


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 2, 2006)

Slapped. Haven't got one.


The next poster is feeling sleepy.


----------



## The Kid (Jun 2, 2006)

Saved. I'm ALWAYS sleepy...

The next poster listens to classic rock.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 2, 2006)

Slapped. That wouldn't help me gettin back to bed.


The next poster is wondering.


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 2, 2006)

Saved.

Next poster is pondering.


----------



## The Kid (Jun 2, 2006)

Slapped. Sorry, like you, I'm just wondering. Not pondering.

Next poster is hungry. :eat1:


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 2, 2006)

Saved.

Next poster is cold-natured.


----------



## The Kid (Jun 2, 2006)

Slapped.

Next poster has an actual picture of themselves as their avatar.


----------



## mossystate (Jun 2, 2006)

saved(but I must give some of the credit to the juicy berry which gave its life)

next Dimmer more often feels like a nut, than not


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 3, 2006)

Saved.

Next poster has at least snorted once when they were laughing.


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 3, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> Saved.
> 
> Next poster has at least snorted once when they were laughing.


Saved and, probably more than once!!

Next poster has shot liquid through their nose from laughing!!


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 3, 2006)

Ewwww. No way. 

Next poster has nothing planned for the weekend.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 3, 2006)

Saved. I'm too spontaneous to plan things for a weekend.


The next poster is spontaneous, too


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 3, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Saved. I'm too spontaneous to plan things for a weekend.
> 
> The next poster is spontaneous, too



Slapped. Only on Dimensions. I'm booked for the rest of my life.

Next poster wants a pony!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 3, 2006)

Slapped.

The next poster wants a horse.


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 3, 2006)

Slapped!
Next poster wants to go back to bed!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 3, 2006)

Slapped/Saved. I'm pondering... It's 10:12 PM... *shrugs*

The next poster just got out of bed.


----------



## chocolate desire (Jun 4, 2006)

slapped
The next poster drinks milk mixed with pepsi


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 4, 2006)

Slapped. (But how would I mix that? 2 parts Pepsi to 1 part milk?)

Next poster mixes 2 parts Dr. Pepper to 1 part Orange Crush.


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 4, 2006)

Slapped! I'll drink them separately but not together.

Next poster drinks two parts simple syrup with one part bourbon and some mint!!!

(yeah baby, it's Mint Julep season!!!!!  )


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 4, 2006)

chocolate desire said:


> slapped
> The next poster drinks milk mixed with pepsi



Have you been watching Laverne and Shirley reruns again??


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 4, 2006)

sweetnnekked said:


> Slapped! I'll drink them separately but not together.
> 
> Next poster drinks two parts simple syrup with one part bourbon and some mint!!!
> 
> (yeah baby, it's Mint Julep season!!!!!  )


Slapped. No alc.


The next poster drinks bitter lemon mixed with coke.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 4, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Slapped. No alc.
> 
> 
> The next poster drinks bitter lemon mixed with coke.



Slapped. I wouldn't even know where to get a bitter lemon.

Next poster need to put chlorine in their hot tub.


----------



## eightyseven (Jun 4, 2006)

Slapped... a hot tub would be nice to have.

Next poster wants to give me free money so I don't have to work at a job I can't even manage to find yet!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 4, 2006)

Slapped. Great idea, though.

The next poster has a job s/he likes.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 4, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Slapped. Great idea, though.
> 
> The next poster has a job s/he likes.



Saved.  My quest is at an end.

Next poster doesn't know what to be when they grow up.


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 5, 2006)

Saved.

Next poster dunks their cookies in milk.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 5, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> Saved.
> 
> Next poster dunks their cookies in milk.



You betcha! 2nd best way to eat an Oreo.

Next poster thinks the same way.


----------



## mossystate (Jun 5, 2006)

saved..but it sucks a bit when you drop the cookie into the milk and then plunge 3 fingers and a thumb in there to retrieve it!!..

next poster knows the way to San Jose


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 5, 2006)

Slapped.

Next poster has a very good memory.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 5, 2006)

Er... what was the topic?


The next poster is forgetful.


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 5, 2006)

Saved.

Next poster has free-associated a non-sequitor topic or non-sequitored a free-associated topic.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 5, 2006)

Saved, I think. _You_ gave me this feeling.


The next poster knows what I mean.


----------



## FatAndProud (Jun 5, 2006)

Slapped?

Next poster plays an MMORG...


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 5, 2006)

Slapped. Don't play online, yet.

The next poster doesn't play on PC.


----------



## mossystate (Jun 5, 2006)

Play??!!??(ok, Monique, don't get paranoid.. )
saved

next poster likes pie


----------



## Ladyrose1952 (Jun 5, 2006)

Saved

Next poster Licks the spoon when cooking and noone knows.


----------



## LJ Rock (Jun 5, 2006)

Ladyrose1952 said:


> Saved
> 
> Next poster Licks the spoon when cooking and noone knows.



Saved... but I am almost always just cooking for myself anyways. lol

Next poster has a secrete stash of candy someplace that they keep hidden for fear of having stolen.


----------



## Ladyrose1952 (Jun 5, 2006)

LJ Rock said:


> Saved... but I am almost always just cooking for myself anyways. lol
> 
> Next poster has a secrete stash of candy someplace that they keep hidden for fear of having stolen.


 
Saved - And I ain't tellin where it is neither....

* The next poster snacks in the grocery store while shopping when noone is looking.* Ever get caught?


----------



## LJ Rock (Jun 5, 2006)

Ladyrose1952 said:


> Saved - And I ain't tellin where it is neither....
> 
> * The next poster snacks in the grocery store while shopping when noone is looking.* Ever get caught?




saved.... yes, I did get caught.... then I got fired. LOL

The next poster has a picture of someone special on their desktop.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 5, 2006)

Slapped.

The next poster buys at ALDI.


----------



## Ladyrose1952 (Jun 5, 2006)

Slapped... What the Heck is that?

The next poster stares at someone's behind as they walk down the street.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 5, 2006)

Slapped. My eyes are always in motion.

The next poster has a butler serving their eMails.


----------



## Ladyrose1952 (Jun 5, 2006)

Slapped - No Incredimail here...

The next poster goes to great lengths to make sure everyone likes him/her.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 5, 2006)

Slaved. I try not to. It's impossible to get _everyone_ to like one.

The next poster has a secret wish.


----------



## Ladyrose1952 (Jun 5, 2006)

Saved... but since it is secret, I ain't tellin.

The next poster will say goodbye for the day cause Ladyrose is pooped and going offline for the day... 

Thanks for the banter. Maybe another day?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 5, 2006)

Saved. It's time to go to bed. 


> Maybe another day?


 Anytime...

The next poster just got out of bed.


----------



## Ceres (Jun 6, 2006)

slapped!its almost bedtime...
next poster knows the band Nightwish(any finnish in here?)


----------



## TraciJo67 (Jun 7, 2006)

Ceres said:


> slapped!its almost bedtime...
> next poster knows the band Nightwish(any finnish in here?)



Slapped. Next poster is having mac 'n cheese for dinner tonight.:eat1:


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 7, 2006)

Slapped. Something with fish and rice and veggies.

The next poster has no idea.


----------



## mossystate (Jun 7, 2006)

slapped..I have two ideas..and they are both...saucy!!!

next poster believes only chicken truly tastes like chicken


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 7, 2006)

mossystate said:


> slapped..I have two ideas..and they are both...saucy!!!
> 
> next poster believes only chicken truly tastes like chicken



Slapped. Everything chicken-like tastes like chicken.. and chicken tastes more spotted owl/bald eagle-ish.

Next poster has never eaten rattlesnake.


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 8, 2006)

Saved.

The next poster knows how to hold their liquor.


----------



## chocolate desire (Jun 8, 2006)

Saved--- you did mean using a glass rather than styrofoam right? 
The next poster has a crush on someone from this board.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 9, 2006)

chocolate desire said:


> Saved--- you did mean using a glass rather than styrofoam right?
> The next poster has a crush on someone from this board.



Saved. Lots and Lots of crushes. I'm inFATuated. 

Next poster is need of a hug.


----------



## Chimpi (Jun 9, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> Saved. Lots and Lots of crushes. I'm inFATuated.
> 
> Next poster is need of a hug.



Saved. My WOAHman is sick... 
She's all diseased and snotty and grossed. EWWWW!!
But, that's not to say I won't hug her. I'm just sitting in a seat right this second, you know?

Next poster has had a Slim Fast drink. :doh:


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 9, 2006)

Chimpi said:


> Saved. My WOAHman is sick...
> She's all diseased and snotty and grossed. EWWWW!!
> But, that's not to say I won't hug her. I'm just sitting in a seat right this second, you know?
> 
> Next poster has had a Slim Fast drink. :doh:



Saved. I added a Slim Fast to every meal and I still gained weight.

Next poster has had one of those "Balance" Protein bars.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 9, 2006)

Slapped. Didn't meet them yet.

The next poster would like to go to bed now.


----------



## Chimpi (Jun 9, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Slapped. Didn't meet them yet.
> 
> The next poster would like to go to bed now.



Slapped. There's never time for sleep.

Next poster will go to bed right after they post.


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 9, 2006)

Slapped/Saved (Indecisive)

Next poster has bug bites or itchy spots on their skin.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 9, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> Slapped/Saved (Indecisive)
> 
> Next poster has bug bites or itchy spots on their skin.



Slapped... but then again, the air show is Saturday.

Next poster likes Air Shows.


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 9, 2006)

Saved.

Next poster woke up earlier than usual today.


----------



## chocolate desire (Jun 9, 2006)

saved...
the next poster had waffles for breakfast


----------



## mango (Jun 9, 2006)

*Slapped... No waffles for me.

The next poster has an unusual fetish they would like to share with everyone.

 *


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jun 9, 2006)

slapped! Sure, i have an unusual fetish, but i would not like to share it!

The next poster would mash bananas on themselves if i told them to.


----------



## mossystate (Jun 9, 2006)

Slapped...stomped...pinched..and left for dead....no....however, I could show you how I make a dolphin face on a banana(watch for upcoming picture)

Next poster feels like I do.


----------



## Aliena (Jun 9, 2006)

mossystate said:


> Slapped...stomped...pinched..and left for dead....no....however, I could show you how I make a dolphin face on a banana(watch for upcoming picture)
> 
> Next poster feels like I do.



Slapped! I'd love to smash banana on my face!!:eat2: 

Next poster thinks smashed banana should be a rock groups name and not an attempt to be a body cream.


----------



## mango (Jun 10, 2006)

Aliena said:


> Slapped! I'd love to smash banana on my face!!:eat2:
> 
> Next poster thinks smashed banana should be a rock groups name and not an attempt to be a body cream.



*Slapped! I think a rocl group name more like smashed watermelon has more of that "X factor" appeal.

Next poster likes eating watermelon on a hot summer's day.

 *


----------



## Mini (Jun 10, 2006)

Slapped. Watermelon's tasty and all, but I can do without most of the time.

Next poster regularly confuses irony with coincidence.


----------



## ataraxia (Jun 10, 2006)

Mini said:


> Slapped. Watermelon's tasty and all, but I can do without most of the time.
> 
> Next poster regularly confuses irony with coincidence.


Slapped. I'm the one calling people for doing that.

Next poster wants to know what my forum title means. ("Agent Suspiria" for posterity's sake.)


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 11, 2006)

Saved.


The next poster had to face a falling cupboard.


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 11, 2006)

Slapped.

The next poster has read at least one weight gain story posted at Dimensions.


----------



## FatAndProud (Jun 11, 2006)

Saved.

Next poster likes to draw.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 11, 2006)

Saved.

The next poster has written a weight gain story.


----------



## ataraxia (Jun 11, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Saved.


It's a joke about a song by the (Deutsch? Dutch?) band Edenbridge, which contains the phrase "ancient Suspiria" but sounds more like "agent". Much funnier that way.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 11, 2006)

ataraxia said:


> It's a joke about a song by the (Deutsch? Dutch?) band Edenbridge, which contains the phrase "ancient Suspiria" but sounds more like "agent". Much funnier that way.


It's a german band...
And after having heard the girl singing, I can follow your idea... 
I must confess that the songs I've heard somehow got stuck crosswise in my ear...


----------



## Rainahblue (Jun 21, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Saved.
> 
> The next poster has written a weight gain story.




Slapped.

The next poster didn't even know that this thread was here.​


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 21, 2006)

Slapped. Long time no see, though...

The next poster should be in bed now.


----------



## Rainahblue (Jun 22, 2006)

Um...

Saved?

I guess I "could" be in bed since I worked into the wee hours...

The next poster gets grossed out at the sight of someone tearing into a steak.​


----------



## Falling Boy (Jun 22, 2006)

Rainahblue said:


> Um...
> 
> Saved?
> 
> ...




Slapped...... The next poster is an Aries


----------



## Rainahblue (Jun 22, 2006)

So slapped - I'm a Libra (I actually thought the little scales down there represented that... I just thought there were a LOT of Libras here - rofl).

The next poster ate dirt as a kid.​


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 23, 2006)

Rainahblue said:


> So slapped - I'm a Libra (I actually thought the little scales down there represented that... I just thought there were a LOT of Libras here - rofl).
> 
> The next poster ate dirt as a kid.​



Saved. Kinda. Mine was mud. 

Next poster is a babe.


----------



## FatAndProud (Jun 23, 2006)

Saved. Not to brag or anything 

Next poster has hairy toes.


----------



## swordchick (Jun 23, 2006)

Slapped..

The next poster has been to a psychic.


----------



## mossystate (Jun 23, 2006)

Saved....once..oy


Next poster wonders about me.


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 23, 2006)

Saved.

Next poster is ready for the weekend!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 23, 2006)

Weekend? Not quite sure...
Island? YES!
So... Slaved.


The next poster is wondering what I could have meant...


----------



## FatAndProud (Jul 5, 2006)

Slapped. 

Next poster realized this thread has been gone for like EVER! (I think it was cuz of Timberwolf lol jk)


----------



## crazygrad (Jul 5, 2006)

uh... slapped.

The next poster bit their toenails as a child.


----------



## TH3_GH0$T (Jul 6, 2006)

yep...saved

the next poster likes to play basketball


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 6, 2006)

TH3_GH0$T said:


> yep...saved
> 
> the next poster likes to play basketball



Slapped. I can't even dribble the thing.

Next poster likes to play Golf.


----------



## FatAndProud (Jul 6, 2006)

Saved. Won a 2nd place tourney in a Women's Comp like...uh 3 years ago. Fat girls rule at golf. What can I say?

Next poster loves talking to strangers.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 6, 2006)

FatAndProud said:


> Saved. Won a 2nd place tourney in a Women's Comp like...uh 3 years ago. Fat girls rule at golf. What can I say?
> 
> Next poster loves talking to strangers.



Saved, but only if those strangers are female. 

Next poster pretends not to see the beggar.


----------



## lmbchp (Jul 6, 2006)

Saved (come on i worked in NYC for 20 years)

Nest person: would take a bullet for someone they loved....


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 7, 2006)

Slapped.

The next poster is wet of sweat.


----------



## FatAndProud (Jul 7, 2006)

Slapped. I'm wet of water from taking a shower 

Next poster talks really fast.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 8, 2006)

FatAndProud said:


> Slapped. I'm wet of water from taking a shower
> 
> Next poster talks really fast.



Slapped. When I talk, I swagger. 

Next poster has no cassette tapes.


----------



## Shikamaru (Jul 8, 2006)

Saved... or CDs for that matter... Most of my stuff is digital.

Next poster has played World of Warcraft.


----------



## FatAndProud (Jul 8, 2006)

Slapped. Well. I've played Warcraft before...But not the MMORG. I'm playing FFXI 

Next poster is a nerd.


----------



## Rainahblue (Jul 8, 2006)

Slapped.

I ain't no nerd! 

TNP had sex this morning. Alone counts. ​


----------



## FreeThinker (Jul 8, 2006)

Rainahblue said:


> Slapped.
> 
> I ain't no nerd!
> 
> TNP had sex this morning. Alone counts. ​


Spanked--er, slapped! :doh: 

Just no.

Next poster noticed that Homestarrunner finally updated again.


----------



## FatAndProud (Jul 8, 2006)

Slapped...But that site does rule pretty hardcore.

Next poster totally likes those frickin' cherries with the pits in them. MMMM *orgasms*


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 9, 2006)

FatAndProud said:


> Slapped...But that site does rule pretty hardcore.
> 
> Next poster totally likes those frickin' cherries with the pits in them. MMMM *orgasms*



Slapped. Cherries tend to give me a rash. 

Next poster like raspberries straight from the vine.


----------



## Shikamaru (Jul 9, 2006)

Saved. Raspberries ftw.

Next poster... Dislikes Lemon/Lime Sodas.


----------



## FatAndProud (Jul 9, 2006)

Slapped. 

Next poster LOVES massages.


----------



## FreeThinker (Jul 9, 2006)

FatAndProud said:


> Slapped.
> 
> Next poster LOVES massages.


Slapped.

They're okay, but not really a big thing.

Next poster is going to say 'slapped' in response to this.


----------



## Rainahblue (Jul 9, 2006)

Saved.

 Heehee...

TNP is still in their pjs right now....​


----------



## Esme (Jul 9, 2006)

Saved! And lovin' my jammie time!

The next poster loves poetry.


----------



## FreeThinker (Jul 9, 2006)

Slapped.

Unless you count song lyrics. (The most important part of a song.)

Next poster looks on the foodie board to figure out what to eat.


----------



## Rainahblue (Jul 9, 2006)

Slapped!

I've rarely read that board.

TNP is willing to come over to make me Belgian waffles for brunch.​


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 9, 2006)

Saved. Belgian Waffles are Easy.  Oh, I'd have some too.

TNP needs to take the garbage out!


----------



## Esme (Jul 9, 2006)

Slapped! Garbage night isn't until Monday.

TNP had some BBQ in the last 24 hours.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 9, 2006)

Esme said:


> Slapped! Garbage night isn't until Monday.
> 
> TNP had some BBQ in the last 24 hours.



Slapped. And I should be slapping myself. That's far too long to go without BBQ.

TNP needs to feed the cat!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 9, 2006)

Slapped. No cat in da house...


The next poster wants to have the last word.


----------



## FreeThinker (Jul 9, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Slapped. No cat in da house...
> 
> 
> The next poster wants to have the last word.


..........


----------



## Rainahblue (Jul 9, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> Saved. Belgian Waffles are Easy.  Oh, I'd have some too.
> 
> TNP needs to take the garbage out!



Um Fuzzy?

I've been sitting here with my fork and syrup for 4 hours... Are you gonna be making the waffles soon?  ​


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 9, 2006)

Rainahblue said:


> Um Fuzzy?
> 
> I've been sitting here with my fork and syrup for 4 hours... Are you gonna be making the waffles soon?  ​


----------



## Rainahblue (Jul 9, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


>



Um what I meant to say was...

TNP will finally make me some damn waffles.​


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 9, 2006)

Slapped. Sorry, but I'm not able to throw them this far...

The next poster always wants to have the last word.
(second try...)


----------



## Rainahblue (Jul 9, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Slapped. Sorry, but I'm not able to throw them this far...
> 
> The next poster always wants to have the last word.
> (second try...)



Ok fine, sometimes I do so... saved.
TNP has occasionally run with scissors.​


----------



## FreeThinker (Jul 9, 2006)

Rainahblue said:


> Ok fine, sometimes I do so... saved.
> TNP has occasionally run with scissors.​


Saved.

Next poster refuses to participate in this game.


----------



## Esme (Jul 9, 2006)

Slapped. Silly man. 

The next poster has polished toenails.


----------



## Shikamaru (Jul 9, 2006)

Slapped... Im a man... man...


TNP... has eaten a cheeseburger within the last 48 hours.


----------



## FatAndProud (Jul 9, 2006)

Slapped.

Next poster hasn't eaten yet today.


----------



## Esme (Jul 9, 2006)

Slapped. I've eaten plenty and may decide to eat more. 


TNP loves anchovies.


----------



## FreeThinker (Jul 9, 2006)

Esme said:


> Slapped. I've eaten plenty and may decide to eat more.
> 
> 
> TNP loves anchovies.


Slapped.

I like them, but they're not a big deal to me.

Next poster has a clean car today.


----------



## Esme (Jul 9, 2006)

Saved. My car is always clean. 

TNP kisses dogs on their snouts.


----------



## FreeThinker (Jul 9, 2006)

Esme said:


> Saved. My car is always clean.
> 
> TNP kisses dogs on their snouts.


Ick!

Slapped.

*ptui!*

Next poster can drive a manual transmission perfectly smoothly.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 10, 2006)

FreeThinker said:


> Ick!
> 
> Slapped.
> 
> ...



My first four vehicles were manual trans. Its like second nature. Its like falling off a bicycle. Its like sex in the dark. Its like making mac and cheese. Its like overeating... 

The Next poster has never driven a tractor.


----------



## FatAndProud (Jul 10, 2006)

Saved. I'm a city girl.

Next poster totally played Cowboys & Indians as a kid.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 10, 2006)

Slapped. (AFAICR)

The next poster has difficulties driving a vehicle with automatic transmission.


----------



## FatAndProud (Jul 10, 2006)

Saved. I'm special like that.

Next poster can say the alphabet backwards without thinking about it.


----------



## Esme (Jul 10, 2006)

Slapped. No can do!

TNP had a food allergy.


----------



## FatAndProud (Jul 10, 2006)

Slapped.

Next poster is allergic to some medicines.


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 10, 2006)

Slapped.

The next poster is young and restless.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 11, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> Slapped.
> 
> The next poster is young and restless.



Slapped. How about Dirty Old Man? 

TNP is a hopeful romantic.


----------



## Rainahblue (Jul 11, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> Slapped. How about Dirty Old Man?
> 
> TNP is a hopeful romantic.



Absolutely saved! What can I say, I'm a Libra.:wubu: 

TNP is wearing a blue bra today.​


----------



## FatAndProud (Jul 11, 2006)

Slapped. Black 

Next poster has dots on their undies.


----------



## Rainahblue (Jul 11, 2006)

FatAndProud said:


> Slapped. Black
> 
> Next poster has dots on their undies.




Slapped. Lace today.

TNP didn't get enough sleep last night.​


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 11, 2006)

Slaved. Not only last night...

The next poster feels like being cooked in their own sweat...


----------



## Rainahblue (Jul 11, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Slaved. Not only last night...
> 
> The next poster feels like being cooked in their own sweat...


(that wasn't literal was it?)

Slapped!

I do like to sweat, but I'm a little cold today... 

TNP needs to walk the dog.​


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 11, 2006)

Slapped. No dawg in da house.

The next poster has a lot of music on te harddrive of his/her PC/Mac.


----------



## Rainahblue (Jul 11, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Slapped. No dawg in da house.
> 
> The next poster has a lot of music on te harddrive of his/her PC/Mac.



Heck yeah I do, and it's all legal... 

Saved!

TNP hates cheese.​


----------



## FatAndProud (Jul 11, 2006)

Slapped.

Next poster has made a word when playing with their Alphabet Soup.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 11, 2006)

FatAndProud said:


> Slapped.
> 
> Next poster has made a word when playing with their Alphabet Soup.



Slap. I haven't tried that in ages. 

TNP doesn't need to wear a bra.


----------



## FatAndProud (Jul 11, 2006)

LMAO!!! OMg...I'm not gonna answer this post. I wanna see if someone doesn't _NEED_ to wear a bra...(boys not included) I need to find out how that's done. 

As Fuzzy said...

Next poster doesn't need to wear a bra.


----------



## Aliena (Jul 11, 2006)

FatAndProud said:


> LMAO!!! OMg...I'm not gonna answer this post. I wanna see if someone doesn't _NEED_ to wear a bra...(boys not included) I need to find out how that's done.
> 
> As Fuzzy said...
> 
> Next poster doesn't need to wear a bra.



Slapped!! If I don't wear a bra, they hang to me knees, rather than half way to me knees. :shocked: 

Next poster is in a silly mood tonight!


----------



## Ericthonius (Jul 12, 2006)

Aliena said:


> Next poster is in a silly mood tonight!



Slapped. (I feel like I just played a game of chess with Death.)

Next poster has made their own, (from scratch), condiments.


----------



## FatAndProud (Jul 12, 2006)

Saved, BBQ sauce and...well this isn't really a condiment I don't think...But I dunno. Jams. Grape and strawberry and raspberry.

Next poster thinks a tomato is a fruit because it has seeds.


----------



## Rainahblue (Jul 12, 2006)

FatAndProud said:


> Saved, BBQ sauce and...well this isn't really a condiment I don't think...But I dunno. Jams. Grape and strawberry and raspberry.
> 
> Next poster thinks a tomato is a fruit because it has seeds.



Saved. Sure it's a fruit.

TNP doesn't give a damn about Tom Cruise's "non-existent" kid.​


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 12, 2006)

What kid?


The next poster ran into an old friend lately.


----------



## Rainahblue (Jul 12, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> What kid?
> 
> 
> The next poster ran into an old friend lately.



Schmacked!

TNP doesn't own a television.​


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 12, 2006)

Slapped. I've got one standing around here, but it's not connected to anything...

TNP is TNP...


----------



## Rainahblue (Jul 12, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Slapped. I've got one standing around here, but it's not connected to anything...
> 
> TNP is TNP...



Well duh, saved.

TNP was once beaten senseless.​


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 12, 2006)

Senseless...? Well, beating me is mostly senseless...


TNP knows what trinitrotoluol is...


----------



## Rainahblue (Jul 12, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Senseless...? Well, beating me is mostly senseless...
> 
> 
> TNP knows what trinitrotoluol is...



Is that a slap or save? 

And Slapped. Nope I don't. Should I?

TNP licks the plate.​


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 12, 2006)

Rainahblue said:


> Is that a slap or save?


Decide yourself...




Rainahblue said:


> And Slapped. Nope I don't. Should I?


Could be making sense knowing this... TNT is quite dangerous...



Rainahblue said:


> TNP licks the plate.


Sometimes...

TNP knows CCR.​


----------



## Rainahblue (Jul 12, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Decide yourself...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't know when I'll ever come into contact with TNT but... trivia's cool.

Anyway, Slapped.
TNP has a favorite movie that they've watched 100 times​.


----------



## FatAndProud (Jul 12, 2006)

Slapped. I get easily distracted from things...A.D.D.

Next poster thinks the 70s was the best years to live.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 13, 2006)

Slapped.


The next poster likes the music of Bj&#246;rk.


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 14, 2006)

SAVED!!!!  

The next poster likes The Sugarcubes.


----------



## FatAndProud (Jul 14, 2006)

Slapped. I never liked sugarcubes in my coffee or anything.

Next poster knows why I always think gay guys are extremely cute. Not like the makeout part...just their appearance


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 14, 2006)

Hmmm, wellll... Uhm, saved.


TNP wonders why FAP didn't want to put a band into her coffee...


----------



## FatAndProud (Jul 14, 2006)

Saved!

Next poster new The Sugarcubes was a band?


----------



## Rainahblue (Jul 14, 2006)

FatAndProud said:


> Saved!
> 
> Next poster new The Sugarcubes was a band?



Hell yeah, they're a band!
Bjork baby! 
She was the lead singer back in the day. 

So... saved!

TNP also has a musical artist they'd loooove to see in concert. 
Front row center. ​


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 14, 2006)

Well... saved. Billy Gibbons, Dusty Hill and Frank Beard, playing some early tunes in a club. That would be great...

TNP knows who these three guys are.


----------



## Esme (Jul 14, 2006)

Saved. ZZ Top indeed.

TNP hates mushrooms.


----------



## chocolate desire (Jul 14, 2006)

Saved..
TNP has more than 3 tattoos


----------



## Esme (Jul 14, 2006)

Slapped. I'm tat free and always will be. 

TNP is in love.


----------



## FatAndProud (Jul 15, 2006)

Saved! :wubu:

Next poster likes the show "Rescue Me".


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 6, 2006)

Not sure if I now that show...
I'd say slapped...

The next poster had forgotten about this thread...
(Just like me...)


----------



## lmbchp (Aug 6, 2006)

I love the show Rescue Me!! Would have saved that one!

Then again I can save the last one too!

Next poster - has never had sex in a car......


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 6, 2006)

Saved.


The next poster suffers under a chocolate addiction...


----------



## Fuzzy (Aug 6, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Saved.
> 
> 
> The next poster suffers under a chocolate addiction...



Saved... Under.. Over.. Around.. Around.. Around.. Near.. Far..

Next poster has never watched Sesame Street.


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 6, 2006)

Slapped! One of my favorites as a child...


The next poster has never watched the Muppet Show.


----------



## socaldave (Aug 6, 2006)

Slapped, I really enjoyed the Muppet Show (who could forget Kermit and Miss Piggy)!

...hummm, let's see, the next person has NEVER gone to an ORGANIZED Size Acceptance Male&Female swim!


----------



## Ceres (Aug 6, 2006)

saved!next person hates summer


----------



## Fuzzy (Aug 6, 2006)

Ceres said:


> saved!next person hates summer



Sla... er... Sav... er... I tolerate summer. But give me winter anyday! 

Next poster is wearing blue jeans.


----------



## FatAndProud (Aug 6, 2006)

Slapped. I'm pantless  lol

Next poster just got off work.


----------



## socaldave (Aug 6, 2006)

Slapped-no fair, its Sunday! Ok, you wanna' play hardball eh?

The next person has been in the US Navy!:bow:


----------



## Fuzzy (Aug 7, 2006)

socaldave said:


> Slapped-no fair, its Sunday! Ok, you wanna' play hardball eh?
> 
> The next person has been in the US Navy!:bow:



Slapped. That's a road I didn't travel.

Next poster needs something warm and flakey.


----------



## swamptoad (Aug 7, 2006)

Slapped.

Next poster worked hard earlier today.


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 7, 2006)

Uhm, does getting out of bed early count?


The next poster will have to work hard soon.


----------



## FatAndProud (Aug 7, 2006)

Saved. It makes me sad 

Next poster can do an awesome Sean Connery impression.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Aug 7, 2006)

Slapped (I wish)

The next poster can touch their toes without bending their knees.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Aug 7, 2006)

Slapped! (With a little bending doesn't count, I guess. Sigh.)

Next poster has today off!


----------



## Esme (Aug 7, 2006)

Saved! Woo Hoo!

TNP knows what hasenpfeffer is.


----------



## Rainahblue (Aug 7, 2006)

Esme said:


> Saved! Woo Hoo!
> 
> TNP knows what hasenpfeffer is.



Well duh! Sure I do!
Ok...
I'll have to Google it.  

Slapped.

TNP loooves anime.​


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 7, 2006)

Animes? :wubu:

Saved.


The next poster loves toons.


----------



## Esme (Aug 7, 2006)

Saved... I can quote Looney Tunes at will. 

TNP has a food allergy.


----------



## FatAndProud (Aug 7, 2006)

Slapped 

Next poster has a tattoo.


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 8, 2006)

Slapped.


TNP posts here for the first time.


----------



## Esme (Aug 8, 2006)

Slapped.

TNP never eats breakfast.


----------



## chocolate desire (Aug 8, 2006)

Saved I am more a brunch person..
TNP never shaves their legs.


----------



## Esme (Aug 8, 2006)

Slapped... I'm obsessive about that!

TNP doesn't drive.


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 8, 2006)

Slapped. Just got me a new car today... 


The next poster is a bad driver.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Aug 9, 2006)

Slapped. This poster is an excellent driver.

TNP mowed the lawn today.


----------



## FatAndProud (Aug 9, 2006)

Saved.

Next poster hates going outside during the day.


----------



## swamptoad (Aug 9, 2006)

Slapped.

The next poster has worked at Subway before.


----------



## FatAndProud (Aug 9, 2006)

Slapped.

Next poster had serious zits as a teenager.


----------



## Esme (Aug 9, 2006)

Slapped

TNP is currently barefoot.


----------



## FatAndProud (Aug 9, 2006)

Saved 

Next poster has already done their "Spring Cleaning" for this year.


----------



## Elfcat (Aug 9, 2006)

Slapped silly and slapped again.

(I'm a skinny little slob).

Next..... has seen Devil Wears Prada.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Aug 9, 2006)

Saved! I loved that movie!! 

TNP want to go to the NAAFA Convention.


----------



## Rainahblue (Aug 9, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> Saved! I loved that movie!!
> 
> TNP want to go to the NAAFA Convention.



Yep, that's a saved.

TNP eats strange snack combinations.​


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 10, 2006)

Well, I'd say saved... it sometimes happens...


The next poster has more than 500 posts...


----------



## FatAndProud (Aug 10, 2006)

Saved. yay

Next poster is thinking of what they can have for dinner already.


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 10, 2006)

Slapped. Still thinking about lunch...


The next poster hangs around an the Dimensions' Lounge a lot.


----------



## Rainahblue (Aug 10, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Slapped. Still thinking about lunch...
> 
> 
> The next poster hangs around an the Dimensions' Lounge a lot.



Well yuh. Saved.

TNP has joint problems.​


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 10, 2006)

Saved. I would like to have a harem of BBWs, but, in reality, they would have me. Oh, joy without end.....

Tim (MudCat from Dimensions Chat)


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Aug 10, 2006)

Slapped. An interesting thought though!

How about a harem of fas?


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 10, 2006)

Rainahblue said:


> Well yuh. Saved.
> 
> TNP has joint problems.​


Saved. *ouch*


TNP is hungry.


----------



## Esme (Aug 10, 2006)

Slapped... I just had some pizza.

TNP believes in Santa


----------



## Fuzzy (Aug 10, 2006)

Esme said:


> Slapped... I just had some pizza.
> 
> TNP believes in Santa



Saved! You know I do. I've been very nice this year. 

TNP believes in the Devil.


----------



## FatAndProud (Aug 10, 2006)

Slapped? I dunno. not really religious.

Next person goes to church religiously.


----------



## Fuzzy (Aug 11, 2006)

FatAndProud said:


> Slapped? I dunno. not really religious.
> 
> Next person goes to church religiously.



Slapped. I'm really bad on attendance. Will they let me make up in Heaven?

TNP needs to go on a cruise.


----------



## FatAndProud (Aug 11, 2006)

Saved!

Next poster needs a sugar daddy (or if ur a dude and prefer "momma" lol....or maybe you want a sugar daddy????? lol)


----------



## Esme (Aug 11, 2006)

Slapped!

I kind of like being independent, although if my boyfriend wins the Lottery, I'll let him spoil me to his heart's content.  

TNP needs to do laundry.


----------



## Rainahblue (Aug 11, 2006)

Esme said:


> Slapped!
> 
> I kind of like being independent, although if my boyfriend wins the Lottery, I'll let him spoil me to his heart's content.
> 
> TNP needs to do laundry.



 What? Who told you?

Sigh. Saved.  

TNP once wore a mullet.​


----------



## mossystate (Aug 11, 2006)

Slapped..the closest I have come to business in the front..is..bangs...


The next poster is able to flip their eyelids inside out(I can..and have pix to prove it.. )


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 15, 2006)

Slapped. I think.


The next poster has not enough time throughout the day...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Aug 15, 2006)

Saved!

TNP had a great time at the NAAFA convention.


----------



## Fuzzy (Aug 16, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> Saved!
> 
> TNP had a great time at the NAAFA convention.



Slapped. But next time... next time...

TNP needs to trim their toenails.


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 16, 2006)

Saved... Could you lend me your laser sword, please?


TNP needs a haircut.


----------



## FatAndProud (Aug 16, 2006)

Slapped  Well. Maybe.

The next poster has an answer machine.


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 16, 2006)

Slapped. My answers are fresh from the mind shop...


TNP knows the truth...


----------



## mossystate (Aug 16, 2006)

Well...DUH!!!!!

the next poster is already making a cake for my birthday, tomorrow:eat2:


----------



## HotBBWnKC (Aug 16, 2006)

Slapped... If I make a cake today, I will eat it all!!!!

TNP will have X-Ray vision...


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 16, 2006)

Slapped. I have some kind of night vision, that's enough...

TNP is a gamer.


----------



## swamptoad (Aug 16, 2006)

Slapped.

The next poster has either a cold or a sore throat.


----------



## FatAndProud (Aug 16, 2006)

Slapped!

Next poster does yardwork often


----------



## Esme (Aug 16, 2006)

Saved... well it seems like often anyway.

TNP is eating a snack.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Aug 16, 2006)

Slapped! Too full from a late late dinner.

TNP wouldn't mind being a billionaire.


----------



## swamptoad (Aug 17, 2006)

Slapped. (Life might get far too complicated.)

Next poster wouldn't mind having a brand new vehicle.


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 17, 2006)

Slapped. Have a new car, but it's only new to me...


TNP wouldn't mind having brunch right now...


----------



## Rainahblue (Aug 17, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Slapped. Have a new car, but it's only new to me...
> 
> 
> TNP wouldn't mind having brunch right now...



Saved! :eat1: It's about that time...

TNP hates smilies.  ​


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 17, 2006)

Slapped. Smilies show emotions way better than thousand words...


TNP is going to sleep now.


----------



## Aliena (Aug 17, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Slapped. Smilies show emotions way better than thousand words...
> 
> 
> TNP is going to sleep now.




Heh, I was scrolling up to see who "TNP" was when it hit me, it's me!!  By the way, slapped! (up for a while!)

Next poster sometimes has difficulty understanding the shorthands of the internet: SYL, HAGD, LMAOTIPMPASMD!!!


----------



## Rainahblue (Aug 17, 2006)

Aliena said:


> Heh, I was scrolling up to see who "TNP" was when it hit me, it's me!!  By the way, slapped! (up for a while!)
> 
> Next poster sometimes has difficulty understanding the shorthands of the internet: SYL, HAGD, LMAOTIPMPASMD!!!



 Um what?
Saved! As long as I've been on the net - some of it still gets me...

TNP prefers flipflops to any other footwear.​


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Aug 17, 2006)

Saved! Slip them off and one..flip-flops are great.

TNP is watering the lawn.


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 17, 2006)

Slapped. It gets watered by the clouds...


TNP needs an umbrella...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Aug 18, 2006)

Slapped. (Have many because I keep losing them.)

TNP is going to watch the Yankees play tonight.


----------



## Rainahblue (Aug 19, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> Slapped. (Have many because I keep losing them.)
> 
> TNP is going to watch the Yankees play tonight.



Slapped. Who? 

TNP wears a piece of jewelry that they rarely remove.​


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Aug 19, 2006)

Rainahblue said:


> Slapped. Who?
> 
> AHHHHHHH!
> ​


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Aug 19, 2006)

Slapped.

TNP is quote challenged. (See above.)


----------



## Fuzzy (Aug 20, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> Slapped.
> 
> TNP is quote challenged. (See above.)



I'm often hard to quote. And Yes, the wedding ring is never removed.

TNP is craving dessert!


----------



## swamptoad (Aug 20, 2006)

Saved. (Perhaps I'll bake some Chocolate Chip Cookies.) Mmmmm... :eat2: 

The next poster has recently played some sort of video game.


----------



## Fuzzy (Aug 20, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> Saved. (Perhaps I'll bake some Chocolate Chip Cookies.) Mmmmm... :eat2:
> 
> The next poster has recently played some sort of video game.



Saved. It was some abandonware known as Prince of Persia (1990).

TNP has no idea what abandonware is.


----------



## swamptoad (Aug 20, 2006)

Saved.

The next poster does chores late at night.


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 20, 2006)

Slapped.


The next poster is named by a song.


----------



## Ample Pie (Aug 20, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Slapped.
> 
> 
> The next poster is named by a song.



Saved. My name is Rebecca Lynn. Just like the country song. But that isn't where I got the name.

I don't think.

The next poster likes popcorn with no salt.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Aug 20, 2006)

Slapped. Healthier without the salt, but I need the salty flavor on my popcorn with butter.

TNP is going to have pizza for dinner.


----------



## swamptoad (Aug 21, 2006)

Slapped.

The next poster has had severe weather recently or is expecting to have severe weather.


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 21, 2006)

Saved. As I yesterday returned from a roadtrip with my GF, there was some heavy rain. I had to stop the car for I couldn't see anything...

The next poster has seen a "wall of rain" once.
(A "wall of rain" I call a situation where you stand in sunny weather and see heavy rain approaching from one side...)


----------



## Aliena (Aug 21, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Saved. As I yesterday returned from a roadtrip with my GF, there was some heavy rain. I had to stop the car for I couldn't see anything...
> 
> The next poster has seen a "wall of rain" once.
> (A "wall of rain" I call a situation where you stand in sunny weather and see heavy rain approaching from one side...)



Saved! Not just once either, several times!! Live up in the Smoky Mountains and you'll see too!  

Next poster is a night owl!


----------



## swamptoad (Aug 21, 2006)

Saved.

Next person is an early bird. 

p.s. Timberwolf, I've seen it and driven right into it also. Tonight we;re expecting 60 mile per hour winds until 3 a.m. *yikes*


----------



## Aliena (Aug 21, 2006)

Saved; night owl is an early bird!

Next poster is gregarious!


----------



## swamptoad (Aug 21, 2006)

Saved. Tonight I am!  

The next poster is a sweet and thoughtful person.


----------



## Aliena (Aug 21, 2006)

Well, saved I guess. At least my hubby says I am. :wubu: 

Next poster is daydreaming.


----------



## Ample Pie (Aug 21, 2006)

Aliena said:


> Well, saved I guess. At least my hubby says I am. :wubu:
> 
> Next poster is daydreaming.



Saved. Almost always.

TNP is a peanut farmer.


----------



## Aliena (Aug 21, 2006)

Slapped! 

Next poster has eaten a boiled peanut!


----------



## swamptoad (Aug 21, 2006)

Saved.

The next poster has listened to music from Kraftwerk.


----------



## Aliena (Aug 21, 2006)

Slapped, but I have eaten Kraftworks!:eat1: 

Next poster is being pounced by thier kitty! View attachment catandball.gif


----------



## swamptoad (Aug 21, 2006)

Slapped. There is one cat and 2 kittens in this house. As of right now they are all chillin' right now. Earlier though, the kittens wouldn't leave me alone and they were really rambunctious.

The next poster has conquered some sort of video game.


----------



## Ample Pie (Aug 21, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> Slapped. There is one cat and 2 kittens in this house. As of right now they are all chillin' right now. Earlier though, the kittens wouldn't leave me alone and they were really rambunctious.
> 
> The next poster has conquered some sort of video game.


Saved! Adventures of Lolo

TNP likes Marmite.


----------



## swamptoad (Aug 21, 2006)

Slapped/Saved (I have never tried it.)

The next poster can fake their voice rather well over the telephone.


----------



## Aliena (Aug 21, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> Slapped/Saved (I have never tried it.)
> 
> The next poster can fake their voice rather well over the telephone.



Saved! Heeeeeeeey, how'd ya know it was me???:doh: 

Next poster wishes they could mime.


----------



## Ample Pie (Aug 21, 2006)

Aliena said:


> Saved! Heeeeeeeey, how'd ya know it was me???:doh:
> 
> Next poster wishes they could mime.



Slapped. But I do wish I could juggle better.

TNP has pink slippers.


----------



## Aliena (Aug 21, 2006)

Slapped! Although I used to, before my kitty got ahold of the ribbon on the toes!! 

Next poster prefers barefoot to shoed!


----------



## Ample Pie (Aug 21, 2006)

Aliena said:


> Slapped! Although I used to, before my kitty got ahold of the ribbon on the toes!!
> 
> Next poster prefers barefoot to shoed!



SAVED!

I'm a member of the Barefoot Society

NTP likes to skip stones.


----------



## Aliena (Aug 21, 2006)

Slapped! Although, I probably could do a good belly flop! 

Next poster loves to swim barebutt under the moonlight! View attachment moonie.gif


PS. Rebecca, what part of N. Ky? I'm in Central Ky. Howdie neighbor!


----------



## Ample Pie (Aug 21, 2006)

Aliena said:


> Slapped! Although, I probably could do a good belly flop!
> 
> Next poster loves to swim barebutt under the moonlight! View attachment 8682
> 
> ...



Saved!

any kind of swimming is okay with me.

TNP is mad about cow shaped creamer pitcher thingies.

ps: Way up in Erlanger and howdy back


----------



## Rainahblue (Aug 21, 2006)

Rebecca said:


> Saved!
> 
> any kind of swimming is okay with me.
> 
> ...




Slapped! I had a friend who had a cow-themed kitchen, that was pretty cute...

TNP loathes Mondays as much as I do.​


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 21, 2006)

Well, take a look at my sig...
Today was another typical one...

TNP loves mondays... 
(may sound strange to some of us, but I heard there are a few out there...)


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Aug 21, 2006)

Slapped! Mondays are loathsome.

TNP watches scary movies late at night.


----------



## mossystate (Aug 21, 2006)

Saved...although, a movie that gives me even two goosebumples is good any time of the day!

The next poster has never felt Zestfully clean...


----------



## Ample Pie (Aug 21, 2006)

mossystate said:


> Saved...although, a movie that gives me even two goosebumples is good any time of the day!
> 
> The next poster has never felt Zestfully clean...



Slapped. Zest was my dad's favorite soap when I was growing up.

TNP loves tulips but dislikes roses.


----------



## Rainahblue (Aug 23, 2006)

Rebecca said:


> Slapped. Zest was my dad's favorite soap when I was growing up.
> 
> TNP loves tulips but dislikes roses.



 Hmm kinda both. I love tulips better than roses, but I don't _hate _'em...
Slapped.

TNP worries about Carpel Tunnel Syndrome.​


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Aug 23, 2006)

Saved! Doesn't stop me from typing away though.  

TNP saw a real live bunny nibbling on some flowers today.


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 23, 2006)

Slapped. Not today...


TNP has a not so secret craving...


----------



## swamptoad (Aug 24, 2006)

Saved.

The next poster is a pack rat.


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 24, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> Saved.
> 
> The next poster is a pack rat.



Er... a what? My dictionary and me don't know what that is...


----------



## Rainahblue (Aug 24, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> Saved.
> 
> The next poster is a pack rat.



Well kinda .... Saved.

Only the good stuff though.  

TNP likes a very small, very simple breakfast.​


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Aug 24, 2006)

During school, saved. I usually don't have the time/appetite to eat much in the morning.

TNP, if given the opportunity, would sleep through breakfast.


----------



## Rainahblue (Aug 24, 2006)

Blackjack_Jeeves said:


> During school, saved. I usually don't have the time/appetite to eat much in the morning.
> 
> TNP, if given the opportunity, would sleep through breakfast.



Heck yeah! Saved.

TNP is trying to kick a really bad habit.​


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Aug 24, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Er... a what? My dictionary and me don't know what that is...



Someone, like me, who cannot bring herself to throw out anything.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Aug 24, 2006)

Rainahblue said:


> Heck yeah! Saved.
> 
> TNP is trying to kick a really bad habit.​



Hmmm. Dunno. Half-slapped.

TNP is really curious about what really bad habit Rainahblue is trying to kick.


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 24, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> Someone, like me, who cannot bring herself to throw out anything.


Aha! Thanx! :bow:


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 24, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> Hmmm. Dunno. Half-slapped.
> 
> TNP is really curious about what really bad habit Rainahblue is trying to kick.


Saved. I'm mostly always curious...


The next poster saved a lot of money lately.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Aug 25, 2006)

Big-time SLAPPED. (I spent a lot fo money recently!!)

TNP is wearing green.


----------



## sweetnnekked (Aug 26, 2006)

Saved! My shorts are green as is my envy!!

TNP is as envious as the one after them.


----------



## Aliena (Sep 2, 2006)

Slapped! I don't get envious, I get pea-green!  

TNP has a jabberwocky in a bottle.


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 2, 2006)

Slapped.

The next poster "is" or at least knows "somebody" that collects LOTS and LOTS of "something or other" that is Disney-related.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Sep 2, 2006)

Saved! I know someone, over twelve, who owns many t-shirts and a surprisingly expensive watch. I admit to adoring Winnie the Pooh! :wubu: 

TNP has to pee RIGHT NOW!


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 2, 2006)

Slapped. *hahahaha!!!* 

The next poster has recently bought something new or different when they went grocery shopping.


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 2, 2006)

Saved. Tastes good.


TNP took a shortcut lately and regretted it later...


----------



## DebbieBBW (Sep 2, 2006)

Slapped...

TNP can burp the alphabet...hehe


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 2, 2006)

Saved.

The next poster mixes their soda pop.


----------



## Ample Pie (Sep 2, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> Saved.
> 
> The next poster mixes their soda pop.



Saved. I *used* to do this when I drank soda pop.

TNP has a blue and grey shower curtain.


----------



## Esme (Sep 2, 2006)

Slapped. 

TNP owns more than one cat.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Sep 3, 2006)

Slapped. (Would LIKE to own a cat or two or three!)

TNP couldn't access Dimensions earlier today.


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 3, 2006)

Saved. (actually it was rather early, early in the morning that I couldn't log on to Dimensions.)  Oh well, I should've been in bed I guess. I worked a night shift so now my sleeping schedule is slightly off :doh: 

The next poster has been looking for something earlier that they still cannot find.


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 3, 2006)

Saved.


The next poster has found something they didn't look for.


----------



## Ample Pie (Sep 3, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Saved.
> 
> 
> The next poster has found something they didn't look for.



Saved, all around me, man, all around me.

TNP is allergic to berries.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Sep 3, 2006)

Slapped. 

TNP went to bed at so late that it could be described as early this morning.


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 3, 2006)

Saved. Absolutely.

The next poster is married to chocolate.


----------



## Aliena (Sep 3, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Saved. Absolutely.
> 
> The next poster is married to chocolate.



Slapped; it's definitely a caramel/vanilla type thing. 

NTP has dyslexia when typing.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Sep 3, 2006)

Sigh. Guilty as charged!

TNP just cleared lots of tree limbs from the yard thanks to Ernesto.



P.S. This Next Poster is married to chocolate!!


----------



## Aliena (Sep 3, 2006)

Slapped! Lawnboy does that on Thurdays. :eat2: 
Slapped again, not married to chocolate, but do have a mad passionate affair occasionally, when the mood strikes. 

Next poster is in a bar on Saturday and church on Sunday!


----------



## Esme (Sep 3, 2006)

Slapped. At least for this week.  


TNP loves Monty Python.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Sep 5, 2006)

SAVED. Read my last post on Free Association. We are in tune tonight!

TNP was glad she got home in time to see that last two innings of the Yankees v Royals game because THE YANKS WON!! Yahoo! :eat2:


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 5, 2006)

I am always happy to see the Royals lose (unsportsmanlike as that is, I know). If it takes the Yankees to do it, all the better! The Royals were the spoilers for the Blue Jays back in the day. A fan is slow to forget.

Tim (MudCat on Dimchat), near Toronto


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Sep 7, 2006)

Uhhh. Slapped? Well, I'm always glad when the Yanks when, I only care if the Royals win if they are playing against the Yanks.

TNP went for a picnic for lunch. (Also got a little sunburned.)


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 7, 2006)

Slapped. No picnic... And only a rainburn...


TNP is confused.


----------



## Ample Pie (Sep 7, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Slapped. No picnic... And only a rainburn...
> 
> 
> TNP is confused.



saved. I'm always confused about something.

TNP is wearing something with red polka dots.


----------



## Esme (Sep 7, 2006)

Saved, actually.  

TNP doesn't know how to use Power Point.


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 8, 2006)

Slapped.


TNP doesn't have Corel Draw.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Sep 10, 2006)

Saved. 

TNP is happy not to be working today.


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 10, 2006)

Well, slaved. 
After rebuilding the hot water system of our bathroom yesterday and feeling quite tired... yes. But in common... no.


TNP will keep away from TV tomorrow.


----------



## Fuzzy (Sep 10, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Well, slaved.
> After rebuilding the hot water system of our bathroom yesterday and feeling quite tired... yes. But in common... no.
> 
> 
> TNP will keep away from TV tomorrow.



Saved. That I will.

TNP is craving bbq beef ribs and oven roasted potatoes.


----------



## Ample Pie (Sep 10, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> Saved. That I will.
> 
> TNP is craving bbq beef ribs and oven roasted potatoes.




Saved. I rarely eat meat but I've been craving BBQ like crazy.

TNP has 6 toes on one foot.


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 10, 2006)

...3 ...4 ...5 ...slapped...


TNP is a cat.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Sep 10, 2006)

Saved! I think. (I thought you were a wolf. Do you change into a cat during the full moon? Oh! I know! You're a were-cat?)

TNP is in a silly mood.


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 11, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> Saved! I think. (I thought you were a wolf. Do you change into a cat during the full moon? Oh! I know! You're a were-cat?)


 Well, TNP would have been you... are you a cat?
During full-moon? Changing into a Cat? Nope. I'd leave that to my GF...
I sometimes change into a man during full-moon... or was it the other way round?



bbwsweetheart said:


> TNP is in a silly mood.


Saved. I often am...


TNP is in an even sillier mood.


----------



## Ample Pie (Sep 11, 2006)

Slapped. Normally I'm pretty silly, but not tonight. Dreading an early morning hehe.

TNP wants to give them all a little pat of butter.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Sep 11, 2006)

Once again a half slap half saved because I don't know what you want to butter! Well, anything, including people, is/are better with butter so I will say saved 100%.

TNP is not looking forward to getting up early tomorrow.


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 11, 2006)

Saved. 


The next poster is an early bird.


----------



## Ample Pie (Sep 11, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Saved.
> 
> 
> The next poster is an early bird.



Slapped

The next poster is Big Bird.


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 12, 2006)

Slapped. *hahaha*

The next poster has recently had the hiccups.


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 12, 2006)

Saved. *hic*


TNP has gone nuts lately...


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 12, 2006)

Saved. (mildly, though) *kidding* hahaha

TNP is well-rested.


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 12, 2006)

Slapped. I'm a bundle of nerves.


The next poster is surprised.


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 12, 2006)

Slapped. :doh:   

The next poster wears jeans that have holes in them.


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 12, 2006)

Saved. I would have difficulties getting in them if there were no holes.  


TNP has seen this answer coming...


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 12, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Saved. I would have difficulties getting in them if there were no holes.
> 
> 
> TNP has seen this answer coming...



Slapped. *actually no!* :doh: 

The next poster plans on cooking something later.


----------



## mossystate (Sep 12, 2006)

Yeah, I am fat like that ..saved

the next poster pulled a hair out of their food within the last 5 days


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Sep 12, 2006)

Slapped. (Has happened. Usually it's my hair, which is ok.)

TNP needs a foot rub.


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 13, 2006)

Slapped. (too ticklish)

The next poster has recently become a member of the the dimensions forum whether they are a paying member or not.


----------



## doctorx (Sep 13, 2006)

Slapped. (unless you consider December recent)

The next poster will be a sheep.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Sep 14, 2006)

Slapp....hmmm. Does a wolf in sheep's clothing count?

TNP has a cricket somewhere in his/her house. (I can hear it. It's loud. I just can't find it.)


----------



## doctorx (Sep 14, 2006)

Saved.

The next poster is chasing a rabbit.


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 14, 2006)

Slapped. The Rabbit's chasing me. (Just kidding)


The next poster dances with wolves from time to time.


----------



## Friday (Sep 14, 2006)

Saved, as long as it's wolf rather then wolves.

TNP looked glamorous in the no makeup thread.


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 14, 2006)

Slapped.


The next poster is pondering if to fear Friday's avatar or not...


----------



## Esme (Sep 14, 2006)

Slapped. Nah....


TNP wishes it was October already.


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 14, 2006)

Slapped. It'll be coming fast enough.


TNP has a secret crush and won't tell...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Sep 14, 2006)

Saved. How can the crush remain secret if you tell? 

TNP is going to go eat some cheese now. THE POWER OF CHEEEEEESE!!


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 15, 2006)

Saved. But I don't feel the power. Must be the wrong cheese...


TNP is sad.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Sep 16, 2006)

Slapped. (Sorry you're sad, TW.  )

TNP has to work tomorrow.


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 16, 2006)

Saved. (Presuming tomorrow means Saturday in this case. That garden shed has to be finished before it starts raining.)

TNP is tired.


----------



## Rainahblue (Sep 16, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Saved. (Presuming tomorrow means Saturday in this case. That garden shed has to be finished before it starts raining.)
> 
> TNP is tired.



Slapped. I'm full of energy!

TNP has a special event coming up soon. ​


----------



## sweetnnekked (Sep 16, 2006)

Rainahblue said:


> Slapped. I'm full of energy!
> 
> TNP has a special event coming up soon. ​



I guess so, I'm starting school in a week!

TNP has already or will soon be starting school too!!


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 16, 2006)

Slapped. (But the good news is that I currently have a better paying job than the last one. Futurewise, still planning on it. :bow: )

The next poster has had to recently replace some house-hold appliance.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Sep 17, 2006)

Slapped. Have more than I know what to do with. Want some?!

TNP needs to take a shower.


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 17, 2006)

Saved. But the shower is broken.


TNP believes in the power of word.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Sep 17, 2006)

Sponge bath, TW. Sponge bath!

Saved.

TNP likes the local Taco Bell of all of the fast-food restaurants because it's got a drive through.


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 17, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> Sponge bath, TW. Sponge bath!
> 
> Saved.
> 
> TNP likes the local Taco Bell of all of the fast-food restaurants because it's got a drive through.


With *cold* water, bbwsh?

Slapped. No Taco Bell around here. 

TNP had smashed potatos.


----------



## Fuzzy (Sep 18, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> With *cold* water, bbwsh?
> 
> Slapped. No Taco Bell around here.
> 
> TNP had smashed potatos.



Slapped. I'm finishing off a bag of Buffalo and Ranch Doritos.

TNP has the furnace on.


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 18, 2006)

Slapped. I don't produce metal.


TNP doesn't understand.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Sep 18, 2006)

Saved. I know nothing.

furnace = boiler (the heat is on, TW)

TNP wonders why she/he is up at this ungodly hour.


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 18, 2006)

Slaved. 9:30 AM usually isn't assumed as an ungodly hour, but...


TNP has been there.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Sep 18, 2006)

Saved. TNP has been here, there, and everywhere. (See user cp location.  )

TNP is daydreaming about winning and having fun spending the 180 million dollar powerball jackpot.


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 26, 2006)

Slaved. I would be, but without a chance to get hold of the game... *shrugs*


TNP doesn't know what's cooking...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Sep 27, 2006)

Saved. (Ignorance IS bliss!!)

TNP just bought two great books from the library for just .25 each.


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 3, 2006)

Slapped.


TNP hates chocolate...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 3, 2006)

:shocked: :bounce: :blink:  :huh:  :shocked: 

Slapped. Slapped again! Slapped once more.

 

TNP hopes the Yanks beat the Tigers tonight.


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 3, 2006)

Slapped. To be honest, I don't care...

TNP will be accused of the overuse of smileys some day...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 3, 2006)

SAVED!!!!    :bounce: :bounce: :happy: :happy: :batting: :blush: 

TNP knows why cannibals don't eat clowns.


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 3, 2006)

Slapped. Though I'd like to know...


TNP will tell me... :happy:


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 3, 2006)

Saved!  (They taste funny. I'm still thinking about why a gift would kill germans.)

TNP bought a $245 purse for only 39.99 today!


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 3, 2006)

Slapped. No shopping today. Holiday...

TNP loves shopping.



PS. Don't take it amiss, but I'm curious if someone figures it out, so... sorry, won't tell... :blush:


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 3, 2006)

Saved.

TNP will give a little hint about why gifts kill germans.


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 3, 2006)

OK. It's about the singular...


TNP still doesn't know.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 3, 2006)

SLAPPED!! Hehehe.

(Will send you the answer in a private message!)

TNP is going to have something to eat now. :eat1:


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 4, 2006)

Slapped. Went to bed. But maybe...


TNP isn't at home now.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 4, 2006)

Slapped. I'm home.

TNP is going to read part of a thriller before retiring for the evening.


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 4, 2006)

Slapped.


TNP is sleeping sound.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 4, 2006)

Slapped. I'm sleepily posting on Dimensions.

TNP likes to daydream.


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 4, 2006)

Saved. As I don't sleep that good at nights...


TNP Is sleeping through work...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 4, 2006)

Saved! This is the norm for me.

TNP likes riddles and logic puzzles.


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 5, 2006)

If my power of concentration is around, yes.


TNP has a vivid imagination.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 5, 2006)

Saved. I just took a test on a website called Tickle regarding my personality and found out that my subconscious is ruled by my imagination.

TNP needs to take a shower.


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 5, 2006)

Slapped. It's been raining yesterday... 


TNP doubts my sanity...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 5, 2006)

Saved. (It takes one to know one.) :kiss2: 

TNP did not want to get up this morning.


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 5, 2006)

Slaved. I went back to bed after I brought my mother to work.


TNP is surprised.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 5, 2006)

Saved. (I'm surprised you drove your mom to work. Good son!)

TNP wants to go to Hawaii.


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 5, 2006)

Saved. Would be nice to be there... I wish I could swim this far... *sigh*


TNP has been in Hawaii before.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 5, 2006)

Slapped. Sigh.

TNP is not feeling well.


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 5, 2006)

Saved. A clinging cold, acheing arms...


TNP is an archer.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 5, 2006)

Slaved! I am a heartbreaker.     

TNP loves to sleep and sleep and sleep.


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 5, 2006)

Not really. But some real sleep on a regular basis would be nice...


TNP is wide awake.


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 6, 2006)

Saved. (so far so good.)

TNP is chillin' right now.


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 6, 2006)

Well, if you think of sittin' in da cold...
Saved.

TNP has saved something today...


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 6, 2006)

Saved. I saved money from not going out and buying anything today. :doh:

TNP has once had a kitten that would not leave their lap along. Once you get it off your lap..it just keeps jumping back in it again and again, purring as happy as can be.


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 6, 2006)

Slapped. But I had a similar experience with a tiny Yorkshire Terrier...

TNP is feeling strange. :huh:


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 6, 2006)

Saved. Still not feeling quite right.

TNP has to hurry up and get ready to go to work.


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 6, 2006)

Slapped. Though I wish I'd be able to say "saved"...


TNP is shocked.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 6, 2006)

Slapped. Why was TLP (The last poster) shocked?

TNP just wants to collapse for the rest of the day.


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 6, 2006)

Slapped (I've gotta work the night shift tonight and I don't mind.)

TNP is craving chocolate right now.


----------



## Fuzzy (Oct 7, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> Slapped (I've gotta work the night shift tonight and I don't mind.)
> 
> TNP is craving chocolate right now.



Saved! And its called a Milky Way Midnight... :batting:

TNP is listening to a thunderstorm...


----------



## Lovelyone (Oct 7, 2006)

slapped..but it sure is freezing here


TNP has a secret love.


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 7, 2006)

Secret? Don't think so.


TNP has a crunch on someone.


----------



## Slowfuse (Oct 7, 2006)

Saved. actually i've got about 3 chrushes going right now.

TNP wants to get a tattoo that has a very personal meaning, though they might not go through with it.


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 7, 2006)

R: Actually I really meant crunches. We had the cush question before...

Slapped.

TNP scratches their head.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 7, 2006)

Saved.

TNP has to work today.


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 7, 2006)

This would assume having a job. Slapped.


TNP had to stand shocking news lately.


----------



## Ample Pie (Oct 7, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> This would assume having a job. Slapped.
> 
> 
> TNP had to stand shocking news lately.



Slapped. Which is odd, since my life is tumult incarnate.

TNP wants new shoe strings for Christmas/birthday/some gift giving occasion.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 7, 2006)

Slapped, but I applaud your modest wants.

TNP is very upset because it looks like the Yanks are about to lose to The Tigers.


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 7, 2006)

Slapped. Waitin' for F1...

TNP isn't really surprised.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 7, 2006)

Saved about not being surprised.

Slapped about waiting for F1 - uh - formula 1 racing?? 

TNP dreams about being able to work from home one day.


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 8, 2006)

R: F1 = Formula 1 racing, right!

Saved...


TNP would like to work in a chocolate factory...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 8, 2006)

Saved!! My dream of all dreams.

TNP needs to get going.


----------



## Ample Pie (Oct 8, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> Saved!! My dream of all dreams.
> 
> TNP needs to get going.



Slapped, today is an off day for me and I'm kind of slacking.

TNP is doing some remodeling.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 8, 2006)

Slaved. Would love to decorate for a living. I live for HGTV.

TNP enters HGTV's Dream Home Giveaway every year.


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 8, 2006)

Slapped. Don't even konw what that is...

TNP has a craving for nuts.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 8, 2006)

R. Go to hgtv.com and click on dream house. I think the virtual tour of last year's house is still available. 

Saved. I like nuts! :kiss2: 

TNP Is wearing a pink ribbon to support the eradication of breast cancer.


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 8, 2006)

R: I'll take a look. Made me curious.

Slapped. I won't support any cancer. Except perhaps these critters...
EDIT: I don't wear a ribbon, but this edited case is another...


TNP is feeling like :doh: ...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 8, 2006)

Saved!!!! :blush: (Fortunately was able to edit my reply.)

TNP wants to win HGTV's dream house! (THe unfortunate thing is that most people who win can't afford to pay the taxes so they have to sell it, but, at least, they can use the money from the proceeds.)


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 8, 2006)

R: That was close... Just in time to edit mine, too. I didn't want to leave the others like this  ...

Saved. Beautiful houses. But I don't think they'd build one in germany... 

TNP is wrestling.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 8, 2006)

Slaved. Wrestling with whether or not I should do something. 

TNP does not like pain.


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 8, 2006)

Saved. Though it's with me most of the time...


TNP does something...


----------



## Lovelyone (Oct 9, 2006)

I do, but I refuse to tell you what I do  

tnp still watches cartoons on tv.


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 9, 2006)

If I get to watch TV...

TNP still has a boygroup crush.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 9, 2006)

Slapped. Never did.

TNP loves the movie Frankie and Johnny.


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 9, 2006)

Slapped. Don't even know it. Google wasn't of real help, either.


TNP has seen Hot Shots.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 9, 2006)

Saved. Not a great movie per se, but I did see it.

TNP will, at some point, see Frankie and Johnny AND LIKE IT! 

"This is one of the lesser known and appreciated screen gems of the 90's. It's a superior romantic-comedy-drama which stars screen legend Al Pacino and screen goddess Michelle Pfeiffer. The movie is so much more about the love story. It is a very perceptive movie about people who are lonely and people who are trapped into their own lives. The movie has an achingly melancholic mood. 

The casting of Michelle Pfeiffer was controversial at that time because the original role on Broadway was played by Kathy Bates and a lot of people think Pfeiffer was too beautiful for the role. Bates reportedly laughed when she learned hat Pfeiffer got the role. Granted that the reason Pfeifer probably got the role was because at that time she was at the height of her popularity, she was the "it" girl then. But Pfeiffer was phenomenal and proved that she deserved the part. Her beauty was toned down to make her look as ordinary as possible. The character she played has so much depth and layer that is pretty uncommon for films generally regarded as romance films. 

Pacino of course was good, this is his and Pfeiffer's second team up after Scarface of course I love the fact that he played the role with such ease and charm which is a lot different from his more serious roles before. The supporting actors Nathan Lane and Kate Nelligan stole some scenes " 

View attachment frankie and johnny.jpg


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 9, 2006)

R: Ah, this version...

Time will tell... Though I'm not sure if it is the kind of movie I usually watch...

TNP is tired.


----------



## LJ Rock (Oct 9, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> R: Ah, this version...
> 
> Time will tell... Though I'm not sure if it is the kind of movie I usually watch...
> 
> TNP is tired.



Saved. I am exhausted and going _home!_  

TNP is tired _and_ hungry (like me!)


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 9, 2006)

Saved. But I'm at home... 

TNP is homesick.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 9, 2006)

Slapped. I'm at home.

TNP is trying to decide what to have for dinner.


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 9, 2006)

Slapped. Having a midnight snack...


TNP wonders...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 9, 2006)

Saved. I wonder all the time. Means a good imagination!

TNP doesn't feel well.


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 9, 2006)

Could be worse...


TNP is full of glee for Velvet.


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 9, 2006)

Slapped.

TNP is making some sorta "change" in their life.


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 10, 2006)

R: You're not happy for her?

Saved. Slowly, but change...

TNP is strange, sometimes.


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 10, 2006)

Saved. (p.s. I am making a change in my life. I am just delving inside myself and trying to slowly embark on something greater, that's all. And I am still happily married and love my woman with all of my heart. :wubu: )


TNP is deeply compassionate.


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 10, 2006)

Saved. Sometimes a bit too deep.


TNP is a loving husband/wife.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 10, 2006)

Slapped.

TNP thinks about his/her purpose in life.


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 10, 2006)

Saved.


TNP thinks about the sense of life.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 10, 2006)

Saved.

TNP thinks too much.


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 10, 2006)

Saved. I'm a thinker. Maybe not free, but a thinker.


TNP eats nuts.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 10, 2006)

Saved. Crunch.

TNP is dying to know what Mr. Snufflelufagus looks like.


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 10, 2006)

Slaved. Quite curious, but not dying...


TNP had disappointing news.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 10, 2006)

Slaved. 

TNP has a scary jumping spider in the basement. (Seriously. I walked down to the basement yesterday. As I was walking down the stairs I saw SOMETHING move and heard something land on the cement floor. When I reached the bottom step I looked to see what had fallen and saw a big spider looking back at me. It had leapt from the top of the woodpile, yes, in the basement, to the floor. I immediately went back up the stairs and started googling to find out what kind of spider I have. I hope it's not a black widow...)


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 10, 2006)

Slapped. Spiders? Yes. Jumping? Maybe. Scary? No.


TNP doesn't want to be Spiderman/-woman.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 10, 2006)

R. Poisonous spiders don't scare you?

Saved. Saved. Saved. Saved.

TNP does not like spiders.


----------



## Ample Pie (Oct 10, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> R. Poisonous spiders don't scare you?
> 
> Saved. Saved. Saved. Saved.
> 
> TNP does not like spiders.




Saved: This poster is TERRIFIED of spiders.

TNP: is ready for a change in subject.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 10, 2006)

Saved.

TNP loves the beauty of autumn, but doesn't care for the cold weather that comes with it.


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 10, 2006)

There are no really poisonous spiders around here...

Saved.

TNP loves the cold weather.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 10, 2006)

Slapped.

TNP needs to eat breakfast now.


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 10, 2006)

Slapped. 3:50 PM seems a little late for breakfast...


TNP is in the wrong time zone...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 10, 2006)

Q. Is there a wrong time zone?

Slapped!

TNP is still hungry.:eat1:


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 10, 2006)

Slapped. Just had dinner...


TNP has satisfied the hunger, too.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 14, 2006)

Saved, but that's a pretty safe answer.  

TNP wants to decorate houses for a living.


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 14, 2006)

Slapped.

The next poster is superstitious.


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 14, 2006)

Slapped.

TNP believes in ghosts.


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 14, 2006)

Slaved.

TNP doesn't believe that they can be hypnotized.


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 14, 2006)

Slaved.

TNP feels sleepy.


----------



## Fuzzy (Oct 14, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Slaved.
> 
> TNP feels sleepy.



*YAAAAAAAAAWWWWWWWNNNNNN* What?

TNP needs a big breakfast.


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 14, 2006)

Breakfast? At 4:15 PM?


TNP just dropped out of bed.


----------



## Fuzzy (Oct 14, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Breakfast? At 4:15 PM?
> 
> 
> TNP just dropped out of bed.



Yep, and the hotel's continental breakfast ended at 10. 

TNP dislikes sour dill pickles.


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 14, 2006)

Slaved. My stomach don't like them...


TNP needs a vacation.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 15, 2006)

Saved! Oh! Happy thought. Dreams of a world cruise, a stay at a tropical resort, a continental tour for chocolate connoisseurs...ahhhh.  

TNP loves playing computer games.


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 16, 2006)

Saved.

TNP loves to travel.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 16, 2006)

Saved.

TNP can't think his/herself out of a paperbag, at the moment.


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 16, 2006)

Er, what? :blink:


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 16, 2006)

Translation of thinking out of a paperbag for airheads: TNP is thinking-challenged.

snapped. (hehe)

TNP needs to have his/her hair trimmed very soon or it will looked raggedy.


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 16, 2006)

Slaved. Though I had a cut yesterday, I'll need another one in the near future.

TNP knows a ragamuffin.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 16, 2006)

Slaved - a ragamuffin kitty! So fluffy, so cute, such sharp claws!

TNP wants to buy a beautiful velvet crazy quilt.


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 16, 2006)

Uhhmm... Slapped.


TNP is hungry.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 16, 2006)

Saved, for course.

TNP is thinking about having pizza to satiate his/her hunger.


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 16, 2006)

Slapped. I'm thinking more like a carnivore, right now.


TNP is scared.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 16, 2006)

Saved. I'm a scairdy cat, generally. 

TNP wants to read the newest Dick Francis book.


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 16, 2006)

Dick Francis? Whozzat?


TNP feels the urge to explain.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 16, 2006)

Slaved - felt like cutting and pasting wikipedia's biography of Dick Francis.

From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Jump to: navigation, search

The cover of the Pan 1988 paperback edition of BoltDick Francis OBE (born October 31, 1920) is a British jockey and author.

He was born Richard Stanley Francis in Lawrenny, south Wales. The son of a jockey, he had a successful career himself as a jockey, winning over 350 races.

During World War II, he served in the Royal Air Force piloting fighter and bomber aircraft including the Spitfire. He left the RAF in 1946 to become a celebrity in the world of British National Hunt racing.

From 1953 to 1957 he was jockey to Queen Elizabeth the Queen Mother. He was forced to retire from racing as the result of a serious fall in 1957. His most famous moment as a jockey came while riding the Queen Mother's horse, Devon Loch, in the 1956 Grand National: the horse inexplicably fell when close to winning the race.

His first book was his autobiography, The Sport of Queens (1957), which led to him becoming the racing correspondent for the London Sunday Express, a position he held for 16 years. In 1962, he published his first thriller, Dead Cert, which was set in the world of racing. Subsequently, he regularly produced a novel a year for the next 38 years, missing only 1998 (during which year he published a short-story collection). Although all his books were set against a background of horseracing, his heroes held a variety of jobs, from artist (To the Hilt) to private investigator (Odds Against).

Francis is the only three-time recipient of the Mystery Writers of America's Edgar Award for Best Novel, winning for Forfeit in 1970, Whip Hand in 1981, and Come to Grief in 1996. Also in 1996, he was given the Grand Master Award, the highest honor bestowed by the MWA.

He was made an Officer of the most Excellent Order of the British Empire in 1984.

The 1999 unauthorised biography, Dick Francis: A Racing Life, suggested that his books had in fact been written by Mary, Dick Francis' wife. [1] Whether this is true or not, by all accounts Mary did much of the research and editing of Francis' later novels and stories, and often worked collaboratively with her husband on each book's actual composition. Dick Francis himself wrote no new works after Mary's death in the year 2000, until Under Orders (a racing term for when the horses are at the start and subject to the starter's orders) was released in September 26, 2006.[2]

Dick Francis' manager (and research assistant on the new book) is his son Felix Francis. Felix left his well-paid post as a teacher at a UK private school (Bloxham School in Oxfordshire) in order to work for his father. Felix was the inspiration behind a leading character in the novel Twice Shy. Dick's other son, Merrick, used to be a racehorse trainer, and later ran his own horse transport business; thus inspiring the novel Driving Force.

In 2006, a small band of high school students started the DFT Club.

[edit]
Books
The Sport of Queens (1957) 
Dead Cert (1962) 
Nerve (1964) 
For Kicks (1965) 
Odds Against (1965) 
Flying Finish (1966) 
Blood Sport (1967) 
Forfeit (1968) ISBN 0-425-20191-0 
Enquiry (1969) 
Rat Race (1970) 
Bonecrack (1971) 
Smokescreen (1972) 
Slayride (1973) 
Knockdown (1974) 
High Stakes (1975) 
In the Frame (1976) 
Risk (1977) 
Trial Run (1978) 
Whip Hand (1979) 
Reflex (1980) 
Twice Shy (1981) 
Banker (1982) 
The Danger (1983) 
Proof (1984) 
Break In (1985) 
Bolt (1986) 
Hot Money (1987) 
The Edge (1988) 
Straight (1989) 
Longshot (1990) 
Comeback (1991) 
Driving Force (1992) 
Decider (1993) 
Wild Horses (1994) 
Come to Grief (1995) 
To the Hilt (1996) 
10 LB. Penalty (1997) 
Field of Thirteen (1998) - short stories 
1. Raid at Kingdom Hill (The rape of Kingdom Hill/The race at Kingdom Hill) 
2. Dead on red 
3. Song for Mona 
4. Bright white star 
5. Collision course 
6. Nightmare (Nightmares) Nattmara 
7. Carrot for a chestnut 
8. The gift (A day of wine and roses/The big story) 
9. Spring fever 
10. Blind chance (Twenty-one good men and true) 
11. Corkscrew 
12. The day of the losers 
13. Haig's death 
Second Wind (1999) 
Shattered (2000) ISBN 0-399-14660-1 
Under Orders (2006) 

TNP's eyes are spinning after reading this lengthy article. Maybe TNP just skipped to the bottom of the page.


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 16, 2006)

Slapped. I read it (mostly) as I scrolled down.

TNP is surprised.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 16, 2006)

Saved. Pleasantly so.

TNP wants to read a book by Dick Francis. (They are REALLY good if you like well-written thrillers.)


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Oct 16, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> Saved. Pleasantly so.
> 
> TNP wants to read a book by Dick Francis. (They are REALLY good if you like well-written thrillers.)



Slapped. I remember my mum and dad always reading them - not my kind of thing!

TNP knows the capital cities of Lithuania, Portugal and Nigeria. (I'm having to trust here!)


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 17, 2006)

Vilnius, Lisboa, Abuja.


TNP is running out of chocolate.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 18, 2006)

Slapped. Horrifying thought!!!  

TNP wants to write a book.


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 18, 2006)

Slaved. Maybe later, don't know...


TNP wants to own... er... something.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 18, 2006)

Slaved? A HOUSE!!! Jewelry! Clothes! A vacation house!

TNP really needs a kitty.


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 18, 2006)

Yeah, would be nice...


TNP needs some choc.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 18, 2006)

Saved. Always need choc. :eat1: :eat2: 

TNP wishes winter wouldn't come.


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 18, 2006)

Saved. How did you know?


TNP knows a secret.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 18, 2006)

R. A little TLW told me so.

Saved...

TNP will reveal TW's tantalizing secret...or else!


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 18, 2006)

What else? :blink: Besides... what secret?


TNP ... welllllllllll... TNP is surprised.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 18, 2006)

WAHHHH! :huh: :bounce: :blink:  

Slapped!  

TNP loves secrets! :happy:


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 18, 2006)

From time to time...


TNP will tell me more about that "WAHHH!"


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 18, 2006)

Saved.

"Wahhh": Picture Lucille Ball "wahhing" when Ricky tells her "no".

TNP is too full to go to bed.


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 19, 2006)

Slapped. 

TNP has been sneezing earlier.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 19, 2006)

Slapped, but belated bless yous, ST. :bow: 

TNP would love a grotto swimming pool.


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 19, 2006)

Could be interesting.


TNP thinks I pose strange questions, sometimes.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 19, 2006)

Slapped.  

TNP loves Indian summers.


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 19, 2006)

Saved.

TNP loves a snowy winter, if it just weren't so cold...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 19, 2006)

Slapped. (Snow = slipping could occur!  )

TNP cannot play chess to save her/his life.


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 19, 2006)

Well, I know the "how to", but if it's enough to save my life... :blink:


TNP was on a roadtrip before.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 19, 2006)

Saved. I like road trips. Going off without a particular place to go or with an end destination.

TNP just applied to audition for a game show called Who Wants to Be a Millionaire. (


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 19, 2006)

Slapped. Don't think so.

TNP will be a millionaire.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 19, 2006)

Uhhh. Slaved. I hope so! I really really hope so. 

TNP gives positive encouragement to his/her friends.


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 19, 2006)

If possible, yes. Elseways, I just try to shut up.







TNP is TNP...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 19, 2006)

Saved!

TNP likes the color green.


----------



## Rainahblue (Oct 19, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> Saved!
> 
> TNP likes the color green.



Sure I do. Saved.

TNP is going to take a nice long walk today.​


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 19, 2006)

Today? Nah. Its about half past nine in the evening here.


TNP is a fluffy diva.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 19, 2006)

Saved!  

TNP is a hairy beast.


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 19, 2006)

Sometimes...





TNP is puzzled.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 19, 2006)

Slaved. I know I can count on you to come up with quirky answers. :happy: 

TNP likes puzzles.


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 19, 2006)

R: Quirky? Colour me clueless...

Saved.

TNP loves chocolate puzzles.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 19, 2006)

Saved. I eat chocolate puzzles though sometimes even b4 I solve them.  

TNP likes flying.


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 19, 2006)

Well, IRL, I haven't been flying yet.


TNP would like to have a chocolate fountain.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 19, 2006)

R. Really? What about your coffin corners? 

Saved. A delicious idea that should be actualized.

TNP wants to fly to the US.


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 19, 2006)

R: Read about it. I think it's an older term that has lated over the years. It stands for these airpockets (?), where a plane suddenly loses height.

Saved.

TNP wants to visit Europe.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 19, 2006)

Saved. I'm already been to England, Scotland, Ireland, Wales, France, Italy, the Netherlands, Portugal, and Spain. I'd also like to explore Australia, Greece, Germany, Austria, Switzerland, and etc. I do like travel!

TNP has a sore back.


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 19, 2006)

You could say so. But there is worse.


TNP wonders.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 19, 2006)

Saved. Wondering is very creative.

TNP is watching The Godsend.


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 19, 2006)

Slapped. I'm watching Dimensions.


TNP is having dinner.


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 20, 2006)

Saved. (just finished.)  

TNP is wearing something yellow.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 20, 2006)

Slapped. (Red, white, and blue!) Blue and white pjs and a cherry red fluffy robe.

TNP needs to go to bed VERY soon.


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 20, 2006)

Slapped.


TNP is in need of sleep.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 20, 2006)

Saved. (Right after the tv show ends.)

TNP is watching a decorating show.


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 20, 2006)

Slapped. Still watching Dimensions.


TNP would like to do some decorating.


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 20, 2006)

Slapped.

TNP would like to accomplish something handy-dandy around the house or even outside the house.


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 20, 2006)

Like to might not be the right term... I'll have to.

TNP isn't envious.


----------



## olly5764 (Oct 20, 2006)

saved, always mounts up if you don't do it!

tnp has red hair


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 20, 2006)

Among other colours...


TNP is wondering why the sky is so blue.


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 21, 2006)

Saved.

The next poster is kick-ass!


----------



## Ample Pie (Oct 21, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> Saved.
> 
> The next poster is kick-ass!



Slaved. I'm not so much kick-ass, but I've been known to mop and known to glo.

TNP wants some fresh blueberries.


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 21, 2006)

Saved.

TNP doesn't know what they want to be for Halloween yet.


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 21, 2006)

Slapped.


TNP is gone.


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 21, 2006)

Saved (briefly)

TNP watches Satuday Morning Cartoons.


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 21, 2006)

Slapped. It's a little difficult to do so in the evening...


TNP forgot the time zone effects...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 21, 2006)

Slapped. 

TNP is going to see his/her niece(s) and/or nephew(s) tomorrow.


----------



## Fuzzy (Oct 21, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> Slapped.
> 
> TNP is going to see his/her niece(s) and/or nephew(s) tomorrow.



Saved! That's what Sunday's are for! You visit your siblings, and spoil their children. 

TNP needs an Alka-Seltzer.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 22, 2006)

Lol. Saved. *groan*

TNP loves horror films.


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 22, 2006)

Well, depends... I have quite weak nerves...


TNP just returned from a space trip.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 22, 2006)

Hmmm. Slapped.

TNP needs to scratch his/her back.


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 22, 2006)

Slapped. Not yet. Maybe later...


TNP has a cold.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 22, 2006)

Slapped. Not yet. Maybe later. 

TNP loves the sea.


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 22, 2006)

If I can see it...


TNP is kinda blind, sometimes.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 22, 2006)

Saved. Figuratively and literally. (I'm blind as a bat without my contacts.)

TNP likes pretty gardens, but doesn't care to do the gardening.


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 22, 2006)

R: If you're blind as a bat, you still can scream to find your way...  

Depends on the garden...

TNP has a really big garden.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 22, 2006)

R. Very clever.

Saved.


TNP loves grilled steak.


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 22, 2006)

I'm a carnivore. What do you expect?


TNP is concerned.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 22, 2006)

Slaved?  

TNP is a cannibal.


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 22, 2006)

Slapped. No. A wolf. Sometimes. Arrroooo!


TNP feels like :doh:.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 22, 2006)

SLAPPED!  

TPP (The Previous Poster) feels like :doh:


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 22, 2006)

Slipped, er slapped.

TNP is swashbuckling.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 23, 2006)

Errr,or rather, argh! Slapped.

TNP is swashbuckling.


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 23, 2006)

Sometimes...


TNP is impressed.


----------



## mossystate (Oct 23, 2006)

Not with anything I see here... ..slapped

The next poster has ignored the label on laser pointers, and aimed the beam right at their eyes.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 23, 2006)

mossystate said:


> Not with anything I see here... ..slapped
> 
> The next poster has ignored the label on laser pointers, and aimed the beam right at their eyes.



@TW - I am impressed. :bow: 

R. Mossy - you, rebel, you!!

Slapped. This poster used to use laser pointers to drive her cat literally up the wall! 

TNP is cold and needs hug.:blush:


----------



## sweetnnekked (Oct 23, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> @TW - I am impressed. :bow:
> 
> R. Mossy - you, rebel, you!!
> 
> ...



That is saved and a total BLAST!!!!
My fat cat needs the exercise that laser chasing provides. I just wish I was as motivated as she is!
Next poster is a poser!


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 23, 2006)

Slapped.

TNP would like to snuggle up.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 23, 2006)

Saved.  

TNP can't remember what time he/she is supposed to go to work.


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 23, 2006)

Was I supposed to go to work?


TNP doesn't understand.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 23, 2006)

Slapped. (TW is looking for a job.)

TNP would like to design computer games for a living.


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 23, 2006)

Saved. Among others... Too many ideas for one company...


TNP wonders... or wanders?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 23, 2006)

Saved. My mind wonders and wanders.

TNP would like a nice piece of apple cake.


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 23, 2006)

Nah, not yet. I still feel a bit full from my last meal.


TNP likes custom cars.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 23, 2006)

Slaved. I'm not really into prestige or custom cars, but I do like cars with nice amenities like a gps system.

TNP helps out his gf or her bf or other by doing dishes and cooking and other household chores.


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 23, 2006)

Actually, I'm the one to do the household chores...


TNP is astonished.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 23, 2006)

Saved!!! Good man!

TNP does not like camping.


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 23, 2006)

Slapped. I never really had the chance to try it.


TNP needs a nap.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 23, 2006)

Saved. I'm having a snack, watching a little tv, then napping. That's the plan.

TNP needs more than a nap.


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 24, 2006)

Slapped. Had a nice sleep. Wide awake now.


TNP just woke up.


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 24, 2006)

Slapped.

TNP has recently eaten chili.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 24, 2006)

Slapped BUT almost saved. I almost had chili for dinner, but changed my mind and had turkey and all the fixings instead.

TNP received lots of compliments on his/her fluffy sheep sweater today.


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 25, 2006)

Slapped.


TNP is craving for chocolate.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 25, 2006)

Saved! (However, I might have some melted smoked cheese on crackers or a zesty pepper cheese on crackers for a snack.)

TNP likes Criminal Minds. (tv show)


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 25, 2006)

Haven't seen it yet. But looks interesting...


TNP knows TV shows I don't know.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 25, 2006)

Saved. 

TNP wonders what he/she would look like as a redhead.


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 25, 2006)

Slapped.

TNP isn't yawning.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 25, 2006)

Saved. 

TNP is hungry.


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 25, 2006)

Saved. Somehow... How'd ya know?


TNP isn't tired.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 25, 2006)

Never underestimate the power of chocolate!

Saved. 

TNP likes wearing blue jeans.


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 25, 2006)

Slaved. They're quite often black...


TNP has pointed toe shoes.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 25, 2006)

Slapped. (When it comes to shoes, I long ago abandoned fashion for comfort.) Even when I become a witch for Halloween, I still wear shoes with rounded toes.  

TNP is fascinated by serial killers.


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 25, 2006)

Slapped.

TNP sends me to bed.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 25, 2006)

Saved. Go to bed! Take care of your illness or it will take care of you.
Feel better, TW.

TNP is going to have a snack NOW.


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 25, 2006)

Slapped. Just had my snack. :eat1: 

TNP can hear me snoring.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 25, 2006)

Slapped. (Unless you're sleeping and online!)

TNP is going to see a doc tomorrow.


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 25, 2006)

Slapped.


TNP (fill in anything you want)


----------



## Ceres (Oct 25, 2006)

slapped..hate the"fill your own".
TNP had a burger and a diet coke tonight


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 26, 2006)

Slapped.


TNP is waiting.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 26, 2006)

Slaved - waiting for the oven to heat up so I can pop a grilled veggie pizza in! :eat1: 

TNP has bandaids all over his/her wrists from his/her visit to the doc.


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 26, 2006)

Slapped. Haven't been visiting any doc. Besides, what are bandaids? My dic doesn't know...

TNP can explain.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 26, 2006)

Saved.

A picture is worth a thousand words.

TNP is intrigued by vacuum sealed bags for storage. 

View attachment bandaid.jpg


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 26, 2006)

R: Aha. Thanx. :bow:

Slapped.

TNP has a craving for ice.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 26, 2006)

Saved! I was thinking of adding black cherry soda to it too.

TNP is watching Grosse Point Blank.


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 26, 2006)

Slapped. No TV or something similar. Just my PC.







TNP wonders about that smiley.

BTW, it's one of my favorite cars... Not exactly as a PC, but...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 26, 2006)

The car profile looks familar, but, I can't place it.  

Saved. This poster is wondering if you're playing cops and robbers on your pc and writing answers and questions on the Dimensions website at the same time.


TNP will let me know what car the smilie is driving.


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 26, 2006)

Saved. That is a Firebird. I'm a Pontiac boy... (OK, some would say it's a Camaro... It's the same body from the side...)


TNP thinks I'm a car nerd.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 26, 2006)

Slapped. I think you're a guy.

TNP feels kind of crappy as in physically blah.


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 26, 2006)

Slaved, I think... I feel kind of crappy, but what on earth is "physically blah"?


TNP wants to confuse me.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 26, 2006)

Slapped.

TPP (The Previous Poster) was trying to clarify that she wasn't feeling mentally blah, but, rather, physically blah ie sick.


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 26, 2006)

Well... 


TNP doesn't understand.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 26, 2006)

Slaved. Does it have to do with TPP being a ghost?

TNP likes paisley.


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 26, 2006)

Well, just another term my dic doesn't know...
Paisley is a pattern, right? I think I had a shirtwith such a pattern...


TNP will show me another pic.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 26, 2006)

Saved.  

TNP has hazel eyes. 

View attachment paisley.jpg


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 26, 2006)

Slaved. My eye colour changes, depending on my mood. (No joke!)


TNP has heard something like this before.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 26, 2006)

Saved. Hmmm.

TNP feels guilty about killing spiders.


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 26, 2006)

Slapped. Don't kill spiders. Maybe I'll take a pic, if it's a beauty.


TNP is amazed.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 26, 2006)

Slaved. I thought you might not kill spiders. Didn't know you might photograph them!

TNP wants to learn how to scuba dive.


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 26, 2006)

Slaved. Not quite sure about that. Maybe I can't.


TNP owns a bike.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 26, 2006)

Saved....however, I don't know whether or not the thing would crumple if I attempted to ride it; it's been years since I did.

TNP dreams of one day living in a waterfront house.


----------



## Ample Pie (Oct 26, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> Saved....however, I don't know whether or not the thing would crumple if I attempted to ride it; it's been years since I did.
> 
> TNP dreams of one day living in a waterfront house.


SAVED!! I love being near water.

TNP wants some muffins. right now.


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 26, 2006)

Slapped. Craving for some ice cream.


TNP wants some hot chocolate, instead.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 26, 2006)

Slapped. Still haven't served myself black cherry soda with loads of ice. Besides, I don't start drinking hot chocolate until it gets colder.


TNP would love to have an outdoor kitchen in his/her dream house.


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 26, 2006)

Slapped. Too many intruders. But a BBQ place would be nice.


TNP pretends to be a famous pig.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 26, 2006)

Moi? Pretends???  

TNP should go to bed.


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 26, 2006)

Saved. If I only was tired. Perhaps I should try eating some ice cream...


TNP is angry.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 26, 2006)

Slapped. TPP pretends to be angry, but, in real life, it takes a lot to get me mad.

TNP has to make use of the "facilities" pretty soon.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 26, 2006)

slapped. I did about an hour ago.

TNP doesn't want to go to bed.


----------



## Fuzzy (Oct 26, 2006)

Punkin1024 said:


> slapped. I did about an hour ago.
> 
> TNP doesn't want to go to bed.



What is this? Bed? Doesn't everyone just click into the Borg rack like me?

TNP doesn't know what the Borg are.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 26, 2006)

Slapped. haha! The Borg are an irritating race of single minded, automatons bent on absorbing all known life forms into the collective. Their favorite phase "Resistance is futile". Star Trek fan here! 

TNP will be curious?


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 26, 2006)

Saved.

TNP knows about the theory of the moebius.


----------



## Fuzzy (Oct 27, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> Saved.
> 
> TNP knows about the theory of the moebius.



He was the black guy in the Matrix.

TNP really knows about the theory of the moebius.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 27, 2006)

Saved. The Theory of Moebius - according to Star Trek lore is a endlessly repeating time loop. Now I'm signing off. Scotty - Beam me up! :bow: 

TNP will keep this thread going.


----------



## Fuzzy (Oct 27, 2006)

Punkin1024 said:


> Saved. The Theory of Moebius - according to Star Trek lore is a endlessly repeating time loop. Now I'm signing off. Scotty - Beam me up! :bow:
> 
> TNP will keep this thread going.



Saved! I have a lovely bunch of coconuts. Here they are, standing in a row.

TNP knows the movie that lyric was in.


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 27, 2006)

Slapped.

TNP will tell me the facts of life.


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 27, 2006)

Saved. (You take the good; you take the bad; you take them all and there you have the facts of life.  )

TNP has an abundancy of dirty laundry.


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 27, 2006)

Slapped.


TNP is some kind of trap, nowadays.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 27, 2006)

slapped!  
TNP likes Halloween.


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 27, 2006)

Saved.

TNP knows why.


----------



## GeorgeNL (Oct 27, 2006)

Saved. (It is haloween for TPP all yearr long)

TNP is hungry, and we can only guess why.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 27, 2006)

Saved! (I haven't had anything to eat all day. I am only up here posting while the oven heats up for my lovely pizza dinner.)

TNP doesn't like raking leaves.


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 27, 2006)

Saved...


TNP enjoys some pizza.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 27, 2006)

Saved - she will in about 10 minutes. :eat2: 

TNP thinks a law should be passed that makes it illegal for leaves to drop on lawns. TNP thinks the police department should be responsible for gathering up these lawbreakers.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 27, 2006)

Slapped! Where would we be without huge piles of leaves to jump in. 

TNP is a chocolaholic.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 27, 2006)

Saved! Saved! Chocolate! Yummm.

TNP likes to dream.


----------



## GeorgeNL (Oct 27, 2006)

Enjoy your pizza! Hope it is a really yummy one with lot's of garlic and cheese and tomoto's.

Slapped! (I love autumn, with all the colors, falling leaves. The fresh smell of forest after a rain shower.)

TNP is typing with sticky fingers.

>>Edit ... too late. You guys go so fast


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 27, 2006)

Thank you! I'm going to eat it now. Back later.

Slapped. I'll have sticky fingers after eating my pizza.

TNP doesn't type fast.


----------



## GeorgeNL (Oct 27, 2006)

Saved two times!

I love to dream (espacially those you hug dreams that make you wake up with a HUGE smile on your face), and I type to slow. 

TNP is yawning behind his/her computer monitor


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 27, 2006)

Slapped. 70wpm and not yawning! hehe!
TNP is not in the USA.


----------



## GeorgeNL (Oct 27, 2006)

Saved (The Netherlands)  70wpm..... if I could have reached that when I was still writing my ph.d. thesis, it would have been finished three years earlier....

TNP is listening to music


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 27, 2006)

Slapped. The sound of typing is all I'm listening to. I helped my hubby with all his term papers.

TNP likes to read technoligical manuals. :batting:


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 27, 2006)

Slapped. Don't want to wake the neighbors.


TNP is having fun.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 27, 2006)

Saved! And time is passing WAY too fast!

TNP watches time


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 27, 2006)

Slapped. Only listening.


TNP is wondering about my previous answer.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 27, 2006)

Saved. LOL! Do you read outloud?

TNP will enlighten me?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 27, 2006)

Saved. They often make me swear... (Honestly, it actually was the answer to George's suggestion, but as it somehow fit...)

TNP is still laughing.


----------



## GeorgeNL (Oct 27, 2006)

Saved! (If a silent smile also counts)

TNP Has a pizza stored in her tummy.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 27, 2006)

Slapped! Nope - gots blueberry yogurt and cinnamon tea there now!  

Perhaps...
TNP just ate pizza.


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 27, 2006)

Slapped. No pizza in the house...


TNP would like to live in a chocolate desert.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 27, 2006)

This poster has a pizza stored in her tummy.

Slaved. A chocolate desert or chocolate dessert?? What would a chocolate desert look like? ? ? Hmmmm.

TNP is watching a scary movie and getting scared and grossed out at the same time.


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 27, 2006)

Slapped.

TNP feels good.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 27, 2006)

Saved. A little drowsy, but the scary movie is keeping me awake.

TNP plays basketball.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 27, 2006)

Slapped. Don't play basketball - never did!

TNP watches a lot of television.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 28, 2006)

Saved. I have it on when I surf. Most of the time, I can't tell what the show is about.

TNP is going to bed..now.  (BUT he/she'll be thinking, dreaming, and plotting a lovely bbw/fa gothic romance...)


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 28, 2006)

Does "again" count?


TNP will visit her/his bed in near future.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 28, 2006)

This poster is going now. She/he is tearing herself/himself away from the keyboard with great difficulty because she/he doesn't want to miss any of the fun. Owee! 

TNP is sad.


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 28, 2006)

Slapped.

TNP is an excellent writer.


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 28, 2006)

Slaved. To be honest, I don't know...


TNP reads a lot.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 28, 2006)

Saved.

TNP is going to try a buffalo mozzerella pizza in 10 minutes or so.


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 28, 2006)

Slapped. maybe a soup, later in the early morning...


TNP takes a look at the time.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 28, 2006)

Lol. Yes. Saved. We have to set our clocks back an hour tonight. We'll gain an hour of sleep. Yeah!!

TNP is surprised.


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 28, 2006)

Slapped.


TNP was hungry.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 28, 2006)

Saved, now I'm sated.

TNP either didn't take a nap as planned or just woke up.


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 28, 2006)

Saved. I forgot that sunday morning is "scanning day". The virus scan on my computer starts at 2:15 AM, which means that the harddisk starts working. 

TNP has no idea.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 28, 2006)

Slaved. This poster has more than one idea. 

Isn't it past 2 am now? Your disk works or stops working during the scan? (I guess it doesn't matter. As usual, my curiousity....)

TNP loves animated classics like It's the Great Pumpkin Charlie Brown and Rudolph the Red-Nosed Reindeer.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 28, 2006)

Saved! How'd you know! LOL!

TNP is on-line!


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 29, 2006)

Saved. 24/7.


TNP wonders how.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 29, 2006)

Saved!

TNP will tell how AND why TW is on-line 24/7.


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 29, 2006)

Saved... well, my PC is running 24/7, and as I would feel like wasting my flatrate if I didn't... So my PC is usually online, except while playing some games where I need the working storage for the game...


TNP is a cat.


----------



## GeorgeNL (Oct 29, 2006)

Slapped. I save birds, and don't eat them.

TNP Should have been in bed many hours ago.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 29, 2006)

Slapped. It's still a reasonable hour over here.

TNP doesn't know who played Jack Skellington in The Nightmare Before Xmas.


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 29, 2006)

Saved. Didn't see that film...


TNP is feeling ill.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 29, 2006)

Slaved. Maybe coming down with something. (TW isn't e-mailing germs is he??)

TNP wants a bedroom painted a deep royal blue.


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 29, 2006)

R: Usually not. My eMalis are disinfected before sending...

Slaved... not sure about that...

TNP knows why I'm feeling a little tired...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 29, 2006)

R. Took me a while to find a photo of the blue room that I love!

Saved! :bow: (Feel better!!! :kiss2: )

TNP like roasting marshmellows over a fire. 

View attachment bluebedroom.jpg


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 29, 2006)

R1: purty!

R2: Thanx!

Slapped. Would like to try it, never done before...

TNP knows the Blue Man Group.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 29, 2006)

Saved. (They were in some television commecials for Intel not too long ago.)

TNP is going to bed.


----------



## Fuzzy (Oct 29, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> Saved. (They were in some television commecials for Intel not too long ago.)
> 
> TNP is going to bed.



What is this? Bed?  

TNP needs to do the dishes.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 30, 2006)

Slapped! Hubby already did 'em!

TNP likes cookies!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 30, 2006)

Saved! 

TNP is happy that The Tigers didn't win the world series.


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 30, 2006)

Slapped. But I ain't sad, either.

TNP guesses why.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 30, 2006)

Saved. You don't care! 

TNP is on some sort of cold medication.


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 30, 2006)

Slapped, except lukewarm iced tea counts.







TNP is hungry.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 30, 2006)

Slapped - just ate lunch.

TNP would like to lynch Jack Frost.


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 30, 2006)

Slapped. Though I don't like the cold, I still like fall and winter.


TNP is pondering.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 30, 2006)

Slaved. TPP is plotting!  

TNP celebrates Halloween.


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 30, 2006)

Slaved. First I have to get rid of that chaos...


TNP can read sdrawkcab.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 30, 2006)

Saved.

TNP believes that chaos is conducive to creativity.


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 30, 2006)

Depends on the chaos...

TNP made me laugh.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 30, 2006)

Saved! A snicker is close to a laugh.

TNP has a box of tissues near the computer.


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 30, 2006)

Slaved. Tissues, yes, but no box of them.


TNP doesn't feel stoned.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 30, 2006)

Saved. 

TNP is hoping no hackers visit tonight.


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 30, 2006)

Saved. Though there are different kinds of hackers...


TNP needs some sleep.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 30, 2006)

Saved. I need sleep, but I'm not sleepy!

TNP likes nuts!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 30, 2006)

Hmm. Saved. (A safe bet!!!)

TNP needs a little snack before she/he heads off to bed. (Pretty soon - gotta work manana.  )


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 30, 2006)

Slapped. No snacks for me, I'm still full from supper and I don't gotta work tomorrow - still one day of vacation left.  

TNP needs a vacation!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 30, 2006)

Saved! Always. When I get back from a vacation, I need a vacation from my vacation. If I had the means, this would be a lovely lazy cycle. (I'd probably get bored, but it's nice to have the option. Note to self: buy lottery ticket.)

TNP doesn't want to go back to work on Wednesday.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 30, 2006)

Saved! LOL! I've always wanted to be a lady of leisure!  Besides, my carpel tunnel has flared up and I was hoping that a week's rest would help, but it hasn't!  

TNP is co-writing a novel!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 30, 2006)

Saved! Hey! Perhaps this will be the start of amassing our fortunes! :happy: :happy: :happy: :happy: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:  

TNP is thinking about buying voice-run software so she/he can rest his/her wrists.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 30, 2006)

Slapped. We have it - just haven't familiarized myself with it yet.

TNP wonders why I'm not using the software!


----------



## Fuzzy (Oct 31, 2006)

Punkin1024 said:


> Slapped. We have it - just haven't familiarized myself with it yet.
> 
> TNP wonders why I'm not using the software!



Slapped. Nope, I know how long it takes to setup.

TNP plays with the speech synthesizer.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 31, 2006)

Slapped! I like my speech plain!  

TNP liked "Over The Hedge"


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 31, 2006)

Don't know. Haven't seen yet.


TNP thinks I'm over the edge, sometimes.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 31, 2006)

Lol! Saved! (You are an admitted nut, TW!)

TNP has indulged in some of the candy meant for the trick-or-treaters!


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 31, 2006)

Slapped. No candy.


TNP is in the warm...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 31, 2006)

Uhhhh. Slaved? Warm weather?  

TNP doesn't think he'll/she'll see the new Broadway show Tarzan.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Nov 1, 2006)

Saved. Who has time?

TNP wishes someone had invented the four day work week instead of five.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 1, 2006)

R: @bbwsweetheart: A warm room will do...

Slapped. I thought the week had seven days? 

TNP feels like :doh:.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 1, 2006)

Slapped!

TNP is about to have lunch.


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 1, 2006)

Slapped.

TNP ate a big breakfast earlier.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 1, 2006)

Slapped. (lunch = brunch!)

TNP read some of Time Magazine earlier.


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 1, 2006)

Slapped (Reader's Digest and Web MD)

TNP has disinfected their home recently.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 1, 2006)

Slapped. TPP is not a bubble girl! 

TNP just came back from training so she/he can help on Election Day.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 2, 2006)

Slapped. Won't elect anyone yet.


TNP is disappointed.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 2, 2006)

Slapped.

TNP likes squirrels.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 2, 2006)

Saved.

TNP hates selfmade typos.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 2, 2006)

Saved. I commit plenty of these errors too and catch them when it's too late to go back and edit them.

TNP is feeling otherworldly.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 2, 2006)

Somehow, somewhere... or other.

TNP feels scared.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 2, 2006)

Slaved.

TNP is floating.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 2, 2006)

Saved. Gets boring...

TNP has an idea.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 2, 2006)

Saved! (The lightbulb over my head gave it away?)

TNP wants out of the spirit world and would be willing to buy enormous unheard of amounts of chocolate to leave it.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 2, 2006)

Saved. How'd ya know?


TNP wants "some" chocolate...


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Nov 2, 2006)

Saved. If by "some" you mean "mass quantities."

TNP could really use a nap right now.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 2, 2006)

Slapped. Digesting lasagne right now.

TNP is envious.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 2, 2006)

Saved. (Always)

TNP will share some of his/her chocolate stash.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 2, 2006)

I could eMail you some...


TNP would like to kick my ass.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 2, 2006)

Saved.  

TNP likes to tease.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 2, 2006)

Guilty as charged. 


TNP is in the Black Forest, virtual.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 2, 2006)

Slapped.

TNP can't wait to see what GeorgeNL writes about in today's chapter of Love's Savage Cupcake.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 2, 2006)

Saved.

TNP is waiting in suspense.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 2, 2006)

Saved.

TNP is inspired to write a continuation to George's masterpiece.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 3, 2006)

Slapped. But there are quite a lot of pictures running through my head. I wish I could catch them on a virtual piece of paper...

TNP is curious.


----------



## GeorgeNL (Nov 3, 2006)

Saved (Always) There are so many interesting things I would like to investigate. 

TNP Has once fallen asleep on a keyboard.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 3, 2006)

Saved. More than once, actually.


TNP knows how that feels.


----------



## GeorgeNL (Nov 3, 2006)

Saved: But only once, while writing on my Thesis. I woke up from the beeping of my computer, while the screen was full of only one character.

TNP Likes gothic music.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 3, 2006)

Saved. Among others.


TNP knows some goths.


----------



## GeorgeNL (Nov 3, 2006)

Saved! Even one BBW goth. And I love to see a BBW in a dress .

TNP lives mainly in her/his own fantasy world.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 3, 2006)

Slapped. I'd like to, but real life won't let me... 


TNP is surprised.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 4, 2006)

Slapped. (You ARE German!  )

TNP can't wait for the next and last installment of the Harry Potter series.


----------



## Blackjack (Nov 4, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> Slapped. (You ARE German!  )
> 
> TNP can't wait for the next and last installment of the Harry Potter series.



Slapped. Harry Potter can kiss my ass.

Next poster has seen a really good movie in the past week.


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 4, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> Slapped. Harry Potter can kiss my ass.
> 
> Next poster has seen a really good movie in the past week.



Slapped. And I could use a really good movie too.

TNP is up way way too late.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 4, 2006)

Slapped. I wanted to see Running w/Scissors or The Prestige, according to me possible "good" as in entertaining films, but the timing was off.  

TNP is easily bored.


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 4, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> Slapped. I wanted to see Running w/Scissors or The Prestige, according to me possible "good" as in entertaining films, but the timing was off.
> 
> TNP is easily bored.



ZZZZZZZzzzz *snort* What?

TNP has got the grumblies.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 4, 2006)

SLAPPED (Did I wake you?  ), if by grumblies you mean the need for a bite, because I just had a little something to tide me over.

TNP has a good SOH.


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 4, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> SLAPPED (Did I wake you?  ), if by grumblies you mean the need for a bite, because I just had a little something to tide me over.
> 
> TNP has a good SOH.



Snug Old Hide-a-Bed? Sorry Ol' Husband? Same Octopus, Harold!

TNP knows what a SOH is.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 4, 2006)

Lol! Saved. (Me thinks the previous poster does too!)

TNP likes to sleep in on Saturdays.


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 4, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> Lol! Saved. (Me thinks the previous poster does too!)
> 
> TNP likes to sleep in on Saturdays.



Slapped. I prefer to sleep in on Sundays. There's just too much to do on Saturday to sleep it away.

TNP is planning to sleep in tomorrow anyway!


----------



## Blackjack (Nov 4, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> Lol! Saved. (Me thinks the previous poster does too!)
> 
> TNP likes to sleep in on Saturdays.



Slapped- I hate sleeping late.

Next poster loves being up before the sun.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 4, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> Slapped- I hate sleeping late.
> 
> Next poster loves being up before the sun.


 Slapped. 


TNP will tell me what SOH is.

R: @bbwsweetheart: What does my being german have to do with that real life prob?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 4, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Slapped.
> 
> 
> TNP will tell me what SOH is.
> ...



R. Stereotypical German = very pragmatic, not prone to fantasy and play and dreaming. Important: just teasing!!  

Saved! SOH = Sense Of Humor!  

TNP likes visiting aqauriums.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 4, 2006)

R: I should have guessed that!  

Aquariums? Saved!

TNP enjoys some chocolate.


----------



## GeorgeNL (Nov 4, 2006)

Slapped: I love LOTS of chocolate, and I'm not the only one.

TNP is a board addict.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 4, 2006)

Saved! How did you know?    

TNP likes using smilies.


----------



## GeorgeNL (Nov 4, 2006)

R: There was a ghost who told me so.

Saved!  

TNP has chocolate stored under her/his bed.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 4, 2006)

Slaved - on the dresser BY the bed.  

TNP is going to eat a late lunch now.:eat1:


----------



## GeorgeNL (Nov 4, 2006)

Slapped, I should have been in bed already.

TNP Wants to see bbwsweethearth belly dancing.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 4, 2006)

Guilty as charged... But I think that he who charges me would like to join me then... 

TNP will go to bed soon.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 4, 2006)

Slapped. (Sleep well, TW!)

TNP likes brie cheese.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 4, 2006)

R: later...

Saved. Though I have some difficulties with cheese, lately...

TNP hates pizza without cheese.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 4, 2006)

Slaved. I like pizza of any sort. However, The Power of Cheese is amazing! Pizzas w/cheese are best.

TNP has a renewed love of life.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 4, 2006)

Well, if you mean my life as a non-gh&#246;stly being... Saved


TNP just dropped out of bed, so to speak.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 4, 2006)

Slapped. Been out of bed for hours and about to go back to bed!  

TNP has recently changed their Avatar.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 5, 2006)

Slapped.

TNP is going in to The Big Apple tomorrow.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 5, 2006)

Slapped.


TNP will answer with slapped.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 5, 2006)

Slapped! (Very clever, TW!  I wasn't going to, but HAD to..)

TNP snuggled sometime today.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 5, 2006)

Saved! :blush: 

TNP is fascinated with the bodice ripper novel thread!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 6, 2006)

:bounce: Saved! :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :happy: :happy: :happy: :happy: 

TNP is going to bed, but doesn't want to.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 6, 2006)

Slapped. Getting up, but don't feel like, yet. *yawn*


TNP is sound asleep as I type this.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 6, 2006)

retroactive saved?

TNP does not like hearing Xmas music this early in the season.


----------



## GeorgeNL (Nov 6, 2006)

Saved!!!! It's the part I don't like about Christmas at all, those same ten christmas songs repeated on all radio stations for weeks. But I have compuer overloaded with good music 

TNP Is still a bit hungry

Friends, I'm go to sleep now. Have sweet dreams!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 6, 2006)

Slapped. Just finished a very large dinner. Still feeling full.

TNP hopes George has a nice sound sleep.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 6, 2006)

Saved. Think I'll go to bed again, too.

TNP watches TV.


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 6, 2006)

Saved. (Watched a rented movie, though.)

TNP has been wanting to find time to make some music.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 6, 2006)

Saved. But haven't found, yet.


TNP is, well... TNP. (I'm just tired, so have mercy...)


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 6, 2006)

Saved. *duh* :doh:   

TNP where's something camouflage on occasion.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 6, 2006)

Slapped! Don't want to be cited by the fashion police. (Shudders in horror.)

TNP is going to vote tomorrow.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 7, 2006)

Slapped. No elections in sight.


TNP has voted.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 7, 2006)

Saved. Big voter turnout in the area. I'm very proud.

TNP ran through raindrops today.


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 7, 2006)

Slapped. (looked llike it was going to rain today but never did.)

TNP poster ate something that didn't quite agree with them.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 7, 2006)

Slapped. I ate chocolate. It agreed with me before I ate it. It agrees with me now.  

TNP thinks that rude and thoughtless people should be sentenced to live and work together.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 8, 2006)

Saved. But I don't think they'd learn anything at all!

TNP wants to know about the goose incident.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 8, 2006)

Slapped. (Check your pms  )

TNP considers The Pumpkin the most sacred of all of the squashes.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 8, 2006)

Saved!

TNP likes The Muppets.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 8, 2006)

Saved! Of course moi loves La Muppets.

TNP sometimes, normally in the summer, wears nothing at all in the house.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 8, 2006)

Saved! :blush: But only after a shower while I am deciding what to wear!

TNP will have to carry on because this poster's gotta go to bed and try to sleep! G'night!


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 8, 2006)

Saved. Sweet dreams... I just dropped out of bed... 


TNP woke up gentle.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 8, 2006)

Saved. The only way to wake up.

TNP is hungry and going to eat something.


----------



## Aliena (Nov 8, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> Saved. The only way to wake up.
> 
> TNP is hungry and going to eat something.




Slapped, just had me a hot chocolate and some peanut butter. Feeling a little over full truth be known. 
TNP is listening to music, rather than watching t.v.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 8, 2006)

Slapped. Just hangin' round in The Lunge...


TNP knows what to do.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 9, 2006)

Slaved...not all the time!

TNP is a homebody.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 9, 2006)

Saved. Well, part-time anyways!

TNP is catching up on all the Threads on this Forum.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 9, 2006)

Slapped. not all.


TNP is fascinated by GeorgeNL's newest addition to our story.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 9, 2006)

Saved. I'm fascinated by the entire story!

TNP goes directly to the Bodice Ripper thread upon signing on to Dimensions.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 9, 2006)

Saved! :blush: :blush: :blush: :blush: :blush: 

TNP loves full moons. (Edit: I mean the one in the sky kind, but you can interpret moon any way you like!)


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 9, 2006)

Arrooo!


TNP knows what that should mean.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 9, 2006)

Saved!

TNP wonders if our resident animagus sometimes changes into a cat.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 9, 2006)

Meow? (sorry, had no cat avatar handy...)


TNP wonders what kinds of animals will be seen as my avatar in the future...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 9, 2006)

Saved. I do like the one you have now. Your fur looks so soft and silky that I want to run my fingers through it.

TNP is blushing.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 9, 2006)

:blush: :blush: :blush: :blush: :blush:
saved... :blush:


TNP is giggling...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 9, 2006)

Saved!!

TNP is going to write part of a romantic bbw thriller now. See you later!


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 9, 2006)

Slapped. You meant TRP...

TPP will show up later.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 9, 2006)

Saved!

TNP is now going to read the latest part of Love's Savage Cupcake!


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 9, 2006)

Slapped.

TNP likes to watch Animal Planet.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 9, 2006)

Saved!

TNP is feeling hurt and unloved.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 9, 2006)

Slapped! I'm sick and tired, but I am loved.

TNP will not be me!


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 9, 2006)

Saved.

TNP is relaxing.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 9, 2006)

Well, if feeling drowsy counts...


TNP knows what I'll do next.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 9, 2006)

Slapped - you are unpredictable!

TNP likes to ask questions!


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 9, 2006)

R: Am I?

Saved. I'm quite curious...

TNP likes to smile.


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 9, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> R: Am I?
> 
> Saved. I'm quite curious...
> 
> TNP likes to smile.



Slapped. Not at myself. And not in pictures, unless the person next to me whispers "Boobies!" in my ear.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 9, 2006)

R. Pssst. Fuzzy. Over here. "Boobies!!!" Hehehe. 

Slapped.

TNP likes Dr. Pepper.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 9, 2006)

Saved. If it's Cherry Dr. Pepper. But I prefer 7UP.

TNP doesn't like Dr. Pepper.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 9, 2006)

Slaved. I don't know Dr. Pepper. Haven't met him yet.

TNP is confused.


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 10, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Slaved. I don't know Dr. Pepper. Haven't met him yet.
> 
> TNP is confused.



Saved. I'm confusled. I even forgot to continue TNP.

( and I heart Diet Dr. Pepper)

TNP had their wisdom teeth removed.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 10, 2006)

Slaved. Two of them.


TNP is a little tired.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 10, 2006)

Saved. This poster is heading off to bed. Nighty night guys and gals!

TNP is looking forward to tomorrow.


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 10, 2006)

Saved.

TNP dreads something about tommorrow.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 10, 2006)

Tomorrow comes today...


TNP doesn't understand.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 10, 2006)

Slapped.(Time zones..)

TNP is having dinner NOW - no matter how funny TW is.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 10, 2006)

Slapped. Maybe a late midnight snack... Elseways it doesn't matter to me how funny I am, I'll have my meals, anyway. 

TNP mixes things up, lately.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 10, 2006)

TNP has eaten a buffalo burger.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 10, 2006)

Slapped. Don't think so.


TNP had dinner.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 10, 2006)

Saved! (Pizza! :eat2: )

TNP has an itchy back.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 10, 2006)

Saved. Drives me mad.


TNP knows this feeling.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 10, 2006)

Saved. (Close second is itchy feet!! One summer I took a shower in an outside shower. Didn't notice until when I went to bed that my feet felt so itchy! I spent all night itching it was so bad. When I looked at my feet in the morning, I could see tiny red dots all over the bottom. It turns out that I had showered over a red ant's nest.)

TNP cleaned a bathroom today! Wahoo. Before work too.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 10, 2006)

Slapped. Work? 


TNP is tired.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 10, 2006)

Saved. Do have to get my beauty rest.

TNP is watching tv while playing on The Lounge.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 10, 2006)

Slapped. My TV is watching the wall...


TNP will go to bed.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 11, 2006)

Saved! Guess I will since no one is up to play with me!  

TNP will be TNP!!!  (I'm feeling really goofy - guess I DO need to get to bed)


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 11, 2006)

Well, to be honest... Saved.
Though it depends on the eye of the beholder...


TNP has a black eye.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 11, 2006)

Slapped! Nope, no black eye, but my eyes are puffy - darn old cold!

TNP wonders why TW thought TNP would have a black eye!


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 11, 2006)

Slapped.


TNP would like to know whatever gave me that idea.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 11, 2006)

Saved.

TW will explain why he thought Punkin might have a black eye OR TNP will guess why TW thought Punkin might have a black eye. (Whew!)


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 11, 2006)

OK, I won't be cruel... I'll tell...
First one little correction: I didn't speak about Punkin having a black eye, that was just by chance; I said that the next poster will be wearing one...
In my answer in that post I said:


Timberwolf said:


> Though it depends on the eye of the beholder...


 And if you'd take a look at the signature of the previous poster...

TNP is surprised.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 11, 2006)

R. The hypothetical beholder must have deserved a black eye!

Saved.

TNP is going to have dinner. (I'll be back later!! I must eat! NOW!)


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 11, 2006)

Slapped. But maybe a really early breakfast...


TNP had forgotten the time difference...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 11, 2006)

Slapped.

TNP baked some cookies after dinner. He/she baked them at the wrong temp, but they turned out tasty anyway. (Pillsbury s'more cookies! Very very good.)


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 11, 2006)

Slapped. (I baked cookies around lunch time. :doh:  )

TNP has at least once worked some sort of night shift.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Nov 11, 2006)

Saved. 1 pm to 9 pm for six months once.

TNP is feeling lonely and a little nostalgic tonight.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 11, 2006)

1/2 saved - not lonely - got all my friends here and hubby, but Nostalgic is correct!

TNP loves cookies!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 12, 2006)

Saved! Chocolate chip with walnuts, oatmeal raisin, iced oatmeal raisin, peanut butter, Mrs. Field's cookies, The Little Schoolboy cookies, cookies! COOOOOOOKIE!

TNP is exhausted and going to bed. G'night! Hugs to all!


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 12, 2006)

Saved. dito.


TNP has slept well.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 12, 2006)

slapped! Kept waking up on and off and someone called on the phone right in the middle of a good dream! That really annoys me and I wake up in a crappy mood!

TNP wonders how I was there and then not on "Post You're Recent Picture"


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 12, 2006)

Saved. Chosen the delete option, right?

TNP wonders about that song I added to the "name a song after the last letter" thread.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 12, 2006)

Saved. Care to comment? Possibly, you are a songwriter?

TNP will answer TW's question.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 12, 2006)

C: Not professional, and usually I use the Name Dancewolf for my songs. In this case it was just an expression of my confusion... First, you deleting your post, and then I had to discover that my music post had gone to nirwana... I had posted a "K" song, too, but... gone! It's not the first non-existing song I posted in that thread, though...


TNP is astonished.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 12, 2006)

Nope (I hate slapping - honestly). I am smiling actually. I'm glad that I'm not the only one that has disappearing posts! hehe! Do you sing as well as write music?

TNP is a "jack of all trades".


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 12, 2006)

Slaved - Jill of all trades!  

TNP can play several instruments including piano, guitar, and, badly, viola.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 12, 2006)

Punkin1024 said:


> Do you sing as well as write music?
> 
> TNP is a "jack of all trades".


I'd have to know what that means before I can answer...

It's not so much writing music (can't read notes...); I use a computer program to arrange music "bits" to songs. It's general direction techno...


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 12, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> Slaved - Jill of all trades!
> 
> TNP can play several instruments including piano, guitar, and, badly, viola.


Slapped...


TNP is er, well... *shrugs*


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 12, 2006)

TW - jack of all trades means you are skilled in several different fields (i.e. - a plumber, a writer, a doctor, a lawyer, can fix just about anything, etc.).

TNP loves to "talk" to their friends on-line.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 12, 2006)

R: Aha! OK, saved, then....

Saved.

TNP is hungry.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 12, 2006)

Slapped. Just ate.

TNP is going to answer his/her e-mail, but will keep this window open.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 12, 2006)

Nope (I still refuse to slap), already checked my e-mail. Unless... did you send me an e-mail?

TNP is checking their e-mail for possible messages from bbwsweetheart!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 12, 2006)

Giggle. Slapped.

TNP wonders why BBWSH is amused.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 12, 2006)

Ooops... checking eMail... No mail from BBwsweetheart... but about 50 other... recieved in the last hour or so. yikes!

Saved... 


TNP wonders about this amount of mails...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 12, 2006)

Saved.

TNP will explain.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 12, 2006)

Saved. Messages from this forum that someone has answered to a thread I joined.


TNP knows this message.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 12, 2006)

I'm not sure. Nope don't know 'cause I didn't e-mail you. Haven't a clue.
Which thread did you join?

TNP will have a clue.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 12, 2006)

Saved. It looks like this:



> Dear Timberwolf,
> 
> bbwsweetheart has just replied to a thread you have subscribed to entitled - The Last Word - in the The Lounge forum of Dimensions Forums.
> 
> This thread is located at:


... and so on.

TNP is sueprised.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 12, 2006)

Saved! Didn't know you could subscribe to a Thread.

TNP will tell me how?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 12, 2006)

Punkin1024 said:


> Saved! Didn't know you could subscribe to a Thread.
> 
> TNP will tell me how?


Saved. 
If you hit the "Post reply" or the "quote" button, you are lead to an editor view. There you scroll down until you see the line "Thread Subscription". There you can choose a notification type and so on. 


TNP is alittle bit wiser, now.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 13, 2006)

Saved! Thanks for the tip.

TNP is a night owl.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 13, 2006)

Slapped. An eagle owl, actually...


TNP takes a closer look.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 13, 2006)

Ouch! Saved! Okay, I looked closer, but an owl's and owl to me!

TNP wonders where I went.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 13, 2006)

Saved, I think.


TNP had a nice meal.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 13, 2006)

Slaved. My last meal was ok, a slightly lower rating than nice.

TNP has multi-colored hearts on his/her purse.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 13, 2006)

Slapped.


TNP has some fun today.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 13, 2006)

Saved! It's always fun playing on The Lounge.

TNP is wide awake and bushy tailed.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 13, 2006)

Slapped. Feeling exhausted and feathered.


TNP wonders why.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 13, 2006)

Saved.

TNP will explain why TW is exhausted. (I know why he's feathered. Hoot!)


----------



## mossystate (Nov 13, 2006)

Hmmmm..I am wide in some parts..but only 3/4 awake...so..semi-saved??

the next poster knows the good that comes from UNsubscribing to threads!!!!!!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 13, 2006)

mossystate said:


> Hmmmm..I am wide in some parts..but only 3/4 awake...so..semi-saved??
> 
> the next poster knows the good that comes from UNsubscribing to threads!!!!!!



Semi-saved OR "slaved"  

Saved re: knowing the good that comes from UNsubscribig to threads.

TNP will explain why TW is feeling exhausted.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 13, 2006)

Slapped. Too exhausted to do so.


TNP is slightly disappointed.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 13, 2006)

Saved, but that's ok. 

TNP needs to go to bed pretty darn soon.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 13, 2006)

Slaved. If only I could sleep...


TNP is... well, is... *shrugs* (no idea...)


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 13, 2006)

TPP is wide awake and wants to play!

TNP should drink 10 gallons of coffee and call me in the morning.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 13, 2006)

Do you think the coffe will help me sleeping? Though, 10 gallons? *burp*

TNP wonders about my answer...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 13, 2006)

Slaved.

TNP will explain TW's answer.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 13, 2006)

Saved. Coffee usually makes me feel sleepy.


TNP looks with discreet astonishment at a cup of coffee.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 13, 2006)

Slapped! No coffee near me because I don't care for it. I like chai!

TNP is looking through a window at a dark and rainy outside.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 13, 2006)

Patted (still refuse to slap), no rain, no clouds, just a starry, starry night!

TNP is wide awake!


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 14, 2006)

Something similar...


TNP doesn't feel drowsy.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 14, 2006)

Saved. But I'm working on it. It is 11:25 p.m. here in Texas. Almost bedtime for me! 

TNP is up before the dawn.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 14, 2006)

Saved. But I think I'll return to bed. It still might be warm...


TNP will go to bed soon.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 14, 2006)

Saved. It is almost midnight - and you know what they say about Punkins and midnight!

TNP will go back to bed and wait for the dawn before getting up for the day.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 14, 2006)

Patted! (Only becuz it's you, Punkin. However, you should know that these are virtual slaps!) This poster is not an early morning person. No way, no how.

TNP is going to get up early to watch the Dr. Keith Ablow show because it's going to feature some panelists from Dimensions! It's called FATabulous and showcases bbws, fas, and, ugh, feeders.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 14, 2006)

Slapped. I had to get up early to get some new tires for my car...


TNP just woke up.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 14, 2006)

Slapped!

TNP has to go to work extra early tomorrow.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 14, 2006)

Slapped.


TNP feels envy.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 14, 2006)

Saved.

TNP will go to work for me tomorrow.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 14, 2006)

Slapped. I'd be some weeks late if I tried...


TNP expected an answer like that.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 14, 2006)

Saved. Sigh.

TNP would like to run with the bulls in Pamplona.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 14, 2006)

Slapped. I might be a little insane, but it ain't _that_ bad...


TNP is a chocololic.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 14, 2006)

Saved!

TNP is a nut.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 14, 2006)

R: So you are a chocoLOLic?

No, right now I'm an owl.


TNP is a Muppet.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 14, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> R: So you are a chocoLOLic?
> 
> No, right now I'm an owl.
> 
> ...



Yes! I'm addicted to laughing!

Slaved. Moi resembles a muppet.

TNP will change into another animal.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 14, 2006)

Slaved. I'm not sure...


TNP has to handle a slight disappointment.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 14, 2006)

Saved.

TNP has made up his/her mind to change into another animal.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 14, 2006)

You persuaded me.


TNP is surprised.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 14, 2006)

Slapped. (You're very accommodating. :kiss2: )

TNP is curious about what shape TW will take.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 14, 2006)

Slapped. I already changed. Take a look at my avatar... Built in a few seconds...

TNP is impressed.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 14, 2006)

Saved. Very impressed. My favorite animal! :bow: 

TNP has a cat.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 14, 2006)

Slapped. 


TNP is drinking something.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 14, 2006)

Slapped. I am thirsty though.

TNP has a dog.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 14, 2006)

Slapped.


TNP has a cat.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 14, 2006)

Slaved. He doesn't live w/me, and I really really really miss him.      

TNP has fish.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 14, 2006)

In an aquarium? Slapped.


TNP has a hat.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 14, 2006)

Saved?

TNP has a pet.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 14, 2006)

Slapped.


TNP is pitying.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 14, 2006)

Saved.

TNP will say what pet his/she wishes she had.


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 14, 2006)

I want to have a puppy. :wubu: 
(Possibly a German Schnauser, Corgy, or Dachsund.)

TNP has the flu.


----------



## mossystate (Nov 14, 2006)

Slapped...(knocks wood)

The next poster has sniffed something after someone told them it really stunk.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 14, 2006)

Saved! Why in the world do we do that anyways! :doh: 

TNP has likes Coke.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 15, 2006)

Saved and saved. Have and like it!  

TNP will tell where they most want to go in the world on vacation.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 15, 2006)

Slapped, because I can't decide...


TNP is on the run.


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 15, 2006)

Slapped.

TNP is feeling better today than they did yesterday.


----------



## sweetnnekked (Nov 15, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> Slapped.
> 
> TNP is feeling better today than they did yesterday.


Saved!! Although I felt pretty good yesterday too!!

TNP is as sick of their current winter weather as I am!


----------



## Rainahblue (Nov 15, 2006)

sweetnnekked said:


> Saved!! Although I felt pretty good yesterday too!!
> 
> TNP is as sick of their current winter weather as I am!



Slapped! I LOVE winter even though it's killer on my joints...:doh: 

TNP has gone outside naked in the snow.​


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 15, 2006)

Patted! I don't go outside naked for anything! :blush: 

TNP is a cat!


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 15, 2006)

Meow!


TNP looks like a cat, too.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 15, 2006)

Saved, if you mean my avatar, tapped if not. People say I'm like a pumkin 'cause I'm round and I do wear orange sometimes!  

TNP likes animals.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 15, 2006)

Saved.


TNPcan't understand why people don't like animals.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 15, 2006)

Saved! And it breaks my heart when I meet people that hate animals!

TNP likes pictures of nature.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 15, 2006)

Saved. Taking them myself...


TNP isn't wide awake.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 16, 2006)

Slaved. Once again, I'm wide, but not completely awake.

TNP likes to go swimming when it rains. (No lightning.)


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 16, 2006)

Saved! Though I don't get that chance often enough!

TNP likes to travel.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 16, 2006)

Saved! Been to Britain, Portugal, Spain, France, Italy, The Netherlands, Hispaniola, TX, CA, up and down the east coast, Canada. Would love to just take off and travel for a year ..or more!

TNP thinks that it's a good idea to store chocolate in my tummy or GeorgeNL's tummy.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 16, 2006)

Patted! I wanna store chocolate in my tummy!  Wow - you really have travelled! I'd love to go to Europe someday. I've been to Canada and Mexico, but never out of this continent (as an adult anyways - as a baby I lived in Japan).

TNP is a talented writer!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 16, 2006)

:blush: :blush: :blush: :blush: :blush: :blush: :blush: :blush: :blush: :blush: 

TNP is going to hang out at a friend's house tomorrow. We'll watch dvds, chit-chat, munch on cheese and crackers ( provided by moi), and prepare a yummy eggplant parmagianna for dinner.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 16, 2006)

Well...that's wonderful BBWsweetheart, hope you have fun. This poster is going to bed, but before I do, I'm gonna have to breakup a cat fight! Drat!
Then, I'm going to try to get some sleep. Sweet dreams all!

TNP is not me!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 16, 2006)

Saved.

TNP hopes that Punkin has sweet dreams and no claw marks!


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 16, 2006)

Saved.

TNP would give away chocolate to see me sitting at my computer with a tissue stuffed into one of my nostrils...


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 16, 2006)

Slapped. Yuck. :doh: (You have a nose bleed or something?  )

TNP has been to myspace.


----------



## ssbbwpunkgirl (Nov 16, 2006)

saved! Im ALWAYS there!


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 16, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> Slapped. Yuck. :doh: (You have a nose bleed or something?  )
> 
> TNP has been to myspace.


R: Yeah, had one, this morning... Yuck!


Saved. Some time ago, though...


TNP reads the rules of a game before playing it.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 16, 2006)

Slaved. Sometimes it's more fun to wing it than to follow the rules.

TNP had a clown from The Big Apple Circus paint some roses on her/his face yesterday.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 16, 2006)

Slapped. I'm the only clown around here...


TNP is missing something.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Nov 16, 2006)

Slapped. I just checked - it's all still there. 

TNP is going to cook for Thanksgiving.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 16, 2006)

Slapped! This poster is going out to dinner!

TNP enjoys teaching.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 17, 2006)

Slaved. Haven't tried, yet.


TNP is a teacher.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 17, 2006)

Slaved. 

TNP is going offline in a few so she/he can do some writing.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 17, 2006)

Patted, I'm not doing the writing - BBWSweetheart is! (giggle)

TNP wonder's what's up with the tiny tlw's.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 18, 2006)

patted/slapped... no longer. 


TNP wonders what is going on...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 18, 2006)

Saved.

TNP has a clue.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 18, 2006)

Saved. I think...

TNP doesn't really understand.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Nov 18, 2006)

Saved. Help me out here?

TNP dreams of chocolate-filled Willy-Wonka-like lands.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 18, 2006)

Saved! I love Willy Wonka - both versions! And I often dream of chocolate!
Go Check out the Last Word thread for answers.

TNP will go to The Last Word.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 18, 2006)

Slaved. I've already reported on the tiny TLW's latest activities.

TNP can barely keep his/her eyes open.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 18, 2006)

Slaved. Though I was able to catch up a bit of sleep during my nap, this night was definite too short for being wide awake. And there's no possibility to get some more sleep... *squint*


TNP has slept well.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Nov 18, 2006)

Saved. Mmmm, sleep.

TNP is having a bad hair day.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 18, 2006)

Saved. Though you'd better call it a bad hair life...


TNP has misplaced his/her glasses.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Nov 18, 2006)

Saved! Where'd they go?! I can't find them anywhere...Oh. They're on my face. Slapped, then. 

TNP wears their glasses all the time when they're not sleeping.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 18, 2006)

Generally, saved.

TNP has put their glasses into the fridge, once.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 18, 2006)

Tapped! hehe! I generally place my glasses in an upright glasses holder before I go to sleep, so I can find them in the morning. My eyes are not so bad that I can't see without my glasses, I just need them to get a clearer focus - mainly for reading and driving.

TNP doesn't wear glasses.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 18, 2006)

Tiptoed... 


TNP is confused.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 18, 2006)

You'd better believe it, Bub!

TNP will explain the mysterious "tiptoe" bit.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 18, 2006)

I'm a cat at the moment...


TNP is like :doh:


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 18, 2006)

TNP likes tiptoeing through the tulips.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 18, 2006)

Well, if there were some...


TNP is tiptoeing through the laundry...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 18, 2006)

Slaved - more like wading through the laundry. :blush: (Not quite down to the last pair of undies, but getting close!)

TNP might take a vacation after Thanksgiving! :happy: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 18, 2006)

A vacation... Is that something edible? (Though some people accuse me of having a permanent vacation...  )

TNP doen't think that's funny.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 18, 2006)

Well...I don't quite know how to take your last statement. Does this mean you work at home?

TNP will explain?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 18, 2006)

Greetings Punkin!

(Becuz it's you, Punkin) patted!

TNP might explain.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 19, 2006)

Saved. I'll try. I am long-time unemployed. Our social sytem takes care that I can live some kind of life...

TNP is :shocked:


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 19, 2006)

Slapped. 

TNP likes red fingernails.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 19, 2006)

Patted! I prefer rose or peach on my nails. Though they are currently sporting plain old clear right now!

TNP wonders why we suddenly switched to discussing nail polish.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 19, 2006)

Slapped.

TNP wonders why I don't wonder.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 19, 2006)

Slapped.

TNP tries to be considerate of other people's feelings.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 19, 2006)

OUCH!!! Saved

TNP is sympathetic too.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 19, 2006)

Saved. 

TNP knew that the current posters would answer saved to the last two posts.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 19, 2006)

Saved. :bow:


TNP likes a good manicure.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 19, 2006)

Saved!

TNP likes a good pedicure.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 19, 2006)

Shrugs - never had a pedicure, but I do love a good foot rub!

TNP likes foot rubs too.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 19, 2006)

Saved!!!! I said aloud, and with longing, "Ohhhhh, a foot rub!"

TNP gives nice foot rubs.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 19, 2006)

Saved. I often gave my Mom foot rubs and hubby likes 'em too. 

TNP loves body lotions.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Nov 19, 2006)

Slaved. Only when someone else applies them. Otherwise they're just time consuming with this much skin to cover. 

TNP is going to bed waaaay too late.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 19, 2006)

Slaved. I did this morning - at about 7 a.m. Hope it won't happen again next night...


TNP still feels sleepy.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 19, 2006)

Patted! I'm not sleepy and it is a Sunday afternoon - I usually get drowsy on Sunday afternoons, but not today!

TNP has recently found something that was lost.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 19, 2006)

Saved.


TNP knows what.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 19, 2006)

Saved! I actually got a good laugh reading in that thread, so I called hubby over to look at the thread. Can you imagine - he didn't see any humor in Ripley's question and Santa's answer and your lost head incident and the conversation following!!?? Guess my sense of humor is different at times.

TNP likes trying to be the fastest poster.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 19, 2006)

Slapped / patted / tiptoed... choose your favorite...


TNP has recieved a PM lately.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 19, 2006)

Saved! 

TNP is anxious for the next chapter of our romantic suspense to be written.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 19, 2006)

I can't deny it...






TNP feels similar.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 19, 2006)

Saved. 

TNP has been to the zoo in Wuppertal.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 19, 2006)

Saved. Though it's quite some time ago...


TNP has seen our special means of public transport.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 19, 2006)

Not in person, but I've seen pictures. 

TNP was born in Germany.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 19, 2006)

Saved.


TNP is pondering about something.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 19, 2006)

Saved.

TNP is pondering about something too.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 19, 2006)

Saved. Who doesn't?


TNP is... well... TNP?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 19, 2006)

Saved, of course, I am the reigning TNP

TNP was sleeping soundly when I posted this.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 20, 2006)

Nudged! Nope, I'm wide awake and wondering why you're asleep!

TNP just woke up!


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 20, 2006)

Saved. Good morning.


TNP feels like laughing.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 20, 2006)

Saved! How did you guess! It is still evening here in Texas . 

TNP has ESP.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 20, 2006)

ESP? I think my car has, but me? :huh:


TNP will explain.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 20, 2006)

Extra-sensory powers! You knew I was going to laugh, so I wondered if you have Extra-sensory powers (esp). 

TNP will be driving someone somewhere today.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 20, 2006)

Saved.


TNP will be going to sleep sometime today.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 20, 2006)

Saved! Not yet... I was hoping to get started with the next chapter of Love's Savage Cupcake, but got sidetracked with answering e-mails. I guess I'll try to think about what might happen. 

TNP feels better than he/she did earlier today/tonight.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 20, 2006)

Slaved.


TNP knows I'll be off in a few minutes.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 20, 2006)

Sigh. Saved.

TNP would rather play on The Lounge than Taxi.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 20, 2006)

Saved. 


TNP is sad.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 20, 2006)

Slaved. Resigned.

TNP hasn't shaved today.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 20, 2006)

Saved. I don't shave on a regular base.


TNP is surprised to hear that I sometimes shave.


----------



## GeorgeNL (Nov 20, 2006)

Slapped! I'm surprised you don't shave every day. Don't you miss the feel of the lips of your GF on your cheeks?

TNP Is waking up with some strong coffee


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 20, 2006)

Slapped. 

TNP has had a nice dream.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 21, 2006)

Hugged! I've had a nice dream and I hope to have a nice one tonight.

TNP loves to get hugs!


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 21, 2006)

Saved.

TNP has a more pleasant side depending upon what part of the day it is.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 21, 2006)

Maybe... I'm not sure...


TNP is working night shift every now and then.


----------



## GeorgeNL (Nov 21, 2006)

Slavep: Sometimes at work, sometimes writing the next chapter..... 

TNP owns a space ship.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 21, 2006)

Saved. 


TNP knew already.


----------



## GeorgeNL (Nov 21, 2006)

Saved!

TNP has a cat in his avatar


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 21, 2006)

Saved.


TNP has no avatar...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 21, 2006)

Slapped.

TNP is thinking deep thoughts.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 21, 2006)

Saved. Deeper than the Mariana Trench.


TNP will visit someone else's dreamland.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 21, 2006)

Lol. (Coy) MMMaaaybe

TNP's parents have a newly fixed oven.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 21, 2006)

Saved.


TNP would like to be on a vacation in near future.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 21, 2006)

Saved! Saved!:bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:

TNP is answering several threads at the same time.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 21, 2006)

Slapped. One after another, with 30 seconds time between the posts.


TNP is wondering.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 21, 2006)

TNP is always wondering... about.. something.

TNP needs to go .. if you know what I mean!


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 21, 2006)

Er... saved?

TNP was gone.


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 21, 2006)

Saved.

TNP is taking a guess about something or other.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 21, 2006)

:huh: Swamptoad - I don't know whether to pat (I don't slap) or save that one! Guess I'll save since I am guessing!  

TNP has answers!


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 22, 2006)

Yes... and ...No.


TNP is confused by something.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 22, 2006)

Saved - This poster is always confused about one thing or another. Oh well.

TNP wishes someone would answer some of his/her posts.


----------



## Fairia (Nov 22, 2006)

Saved.

TNP wants to know who TNP is.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 22, 2006)

Slaved - yes and it doesn't matter - someone to play with!

TNP is looking forward to a Thanksgiving feast with family and/or friends.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 22, 2006)

Slapped.


TNP is... er... a little fitter than me... *thud* Ouch!


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 23, 2006)

Saved and hugged. Now you got me worried TW. Hope you feel better soon.

TNP is looking for playmates.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 24, 2006)

Saved!

TNP has to go to bed soon because he/she has to get up too early! Black Friday looms ahead....


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 24, 2006)

Are you going shopping or working on Friday. I figure since you use the term "Black Friday" that you aren't going to enjoy the day! To bad!

TNP spent Thanksgiving away from home.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 24, 2006)

R. Working!    I'll get some shopping in though.

Slaved - does in a restaurant count as away from home?

TNP does not like getting up early.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 24, 2006)

Saved! I like to sleep until at least 8:00. I used to think I was a morning person, but I've come to realize that I am really a late night person. Though, my favorite time of day is dusk.

TNP would rather shop all day than work.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 24, 2006)

Saved!! I LOVE shopping. I can spend all day shopping. I just love looking and thinking.

TNP is mailing out holiday cards in the next week.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 24, 2006)

Patted! We haven't even purchased cards!  I'll probably buy some tomorrow when we go into town for our Anniversary. Hubby has to work, but he thinks they'll close down early. I'm just gonna laze around the house and enjoy my day off. 

TNP loves Christmas time.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 24, 2006)

Slaved. I think I would be able to enjoy it more if it weren't for all these seemingly insane people running/driving around out there...

TNP knows what I mean.


----------



## fatcharlie (Nov 24, 2006)

Saved. Ofcourse I know I also can read you mind  

TNP have just have he's/her's dinner. (I'm ready for bed almost 2 o'clock):huh:


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 24, 2006)

Slapped. Preparing for a late midnight snack...


TNP is tired.


----------



## fatcharlie (Nov 24, 2006)

saved thats true !

TNP are still hungry .


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 25, 2006)

Tapped! Not hungry at all! I've eaten all day long it seems! Had a hamburger with fries for supper and then came home and had 2 slices of cheesecake - one chocolate (of course) and one strawberry swirl. :eat2: 

TNP usually has a white Christmas.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 25, 2006)

s... tapped. Quite some time ago we had this.


TNP is sure to have a white christmas.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 25, 2006)

Slaved. You never know. I hope NOT!

TNP is in a silly mood.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 25, 2006)

Slaved. Depends on how you define "silly".


TNP fears snow.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 25, 2006)

Saved! Don't like walking in it, don't like driving in it, don't like slipping in it, don't like sledding in it, don't like snowballs, don't like snow! You may call me Ms. Grinch, if you like.

TNP is thirsty.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 25, 2006)

Saved.


TNP is craving for something.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 25, 2006)

Saved. I'm not telling what though! Some things must remain secrets.

TNP is going to get a drink now. (Be back in a few minutes.)


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 25, 2006)

Slapped. My drink is my companion, so to speak.


TNP is back again.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 25, 2006)

Slaved - TPP never left. She's going now.

TNP likes soda!


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 25, 2006)

Slaved. Me, yes... my stomach, no. Doesn't like carbonic acid.


TNP is not thirsty anymore.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 25, 2006)

Saved - had a nice few sips of icy water and a few bits of apple pie ice cream. It's really good.

TNP is wearing all black - except for the undies.


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 25, 2006)

Slapped (I did that about a week ago.)

TNP has headphones on.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 25, 2006)

Slapped.


TNP has a spicy avatar.


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 25, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Slapped.
> 
> 
> TNP has a spicy avatar.



hahaha!!!

salty too. 

TNP has to go somewhere this early morning.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 25, 2006)

Early morning? Slapped. (Dreamland, perhaps...)


TNP likes the music of the Beatles.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 25, 2006)

Not slapped.  

TNP is hungry!


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 25, 2006)

Slapped. Had dinner not so long ago...


TNP is joking, sometimes.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 25, 2006)

Saved!

TNP is going to have a nice hearty lunch now.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 25, 2006)

Slapped. But TPP will... 


TNP is ready to post.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 25, 2006)

Saved. Another clever TW response! :bow: 

TNP was offline when I posted this.


----------



## fatcharlie (Nov 25, 2006)

Saved Just got home from a theather play !

TNP sitting and having some wine !


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 25, 2006)

Slapped. (Hardly ever drink.)

TNP enjoys food, wine, and women.


----------



## fatcharlie (Nov 25, 2006)

Saved
I have my women since 31 years now and wine maybe each week, singning all little every day and food several times a day.

TNP also loves food or atleast chocolate.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 25, 2006)

Saved! Food and chocolate!

TNP has to sign off (sorry, Charlie!) but I must pack!


----------



## fatcharlie (Nov 25, 2006)

Have a nice trip and holiday !:bow: 

TNP will pack or be packed (loaded) on beer or something.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 25, 2006)

Slapped. No alc.

TNP is thinking.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 25, 2006)

Saved - trying to think of what's going to happen in Love's Savage Cupcake...

TNP must log off to pack some more.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 25, 2006)

Slapped. That was - once again - TPP. I'm not packing...


TNP feels the urge to laugh...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 25, 2006)

Tapped! Just a flicker of a smile tonight. I'm tired. Been cleaning house all day and putting away the Autumn decorations.

TNP is thinking about a vacation.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 26, 2006)

Saved. More kind of dreaming, though...


TNP would like to go on vacation, too.


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 26, 2006)

Saved.

TNP has been apologetic.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 26, 2006)

R: Great! My dictionary knows "apologetic", but can't translate it. From the translation of similar words, I'd guess it means something like "being excused"... Is this right?


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 26, 2006)

sorta...

apologetic --- feeling sorry for a wrongful doing....


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 26, 2006)

Ah, thanx. :bow:

Well, in the nearer past... no. Longer ago... maybe... 
I'd say slaved.


TNP has made a fault lately.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 26, 2006)

Pat on head! May have made an error in purchasing a photoshop for our new digital camara. We'll have to see if I'm able to post photos on the forum.

TNP likes to take photographs of nature.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 26, 2006)

Saved! I wish I could do that more often, though...


TNP enjoys nature.


----------



## fatcharlie (Nov 27, 2006)

Saved I practicly live my life in nature if it wasn't for wintertime. Or else I wish I could  

TNP Likes to lay indoors and read a good book!


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 27, 2006)

Saved. Though I usually sit in my big comfy chair when I read! I like the outdoors, but don't go out much these days. The drought causes rattlesnakes to come closer to our house and I don't like snakes! Particularly rattlesnakes!

TNP is sleepy.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 27, 2006)

Saved.

TNP wears something green.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 27, 2006)

Saved. Though my robe is mostly blue, it does have some green in it.

TNP is wearing slippers.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 27, 2006)

Slapped. Something similar to birks.


TNP is at home.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 27, 2006)

LOL - Yes - Saved! 

TNP is at home too!


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 27, 2006)

Saved. If I weren't, I wouldn't be posting here...


TNP is watching TV at the same time.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 28, 2006)

Patted! Nope - the t.v. is in another room.

TNP is watching t.v.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 28, 2006)

Slaved. I'm watching it, yes... But it's not connected to anything...


TNP has some more ideas to talk about.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 28, 2006)

Patted! Nope, my head is empty. Time to sign off and get to bed. I've had fun though! ((((((TW)))))

Goodnight!

TNP will probably come up with something else to talk about!


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 28, 2006)

Goodnight! (((((Punkin)))))

Slapped. My head shows a striking similarity to yours - inside...


TNP has a good idea what to talk about.


----------



## fatcharlie (Nov 28, 2006)

?? slaped how can you think soo when TNP is a dumb sweed ? 

But we can talk about travel thats nice.

TNP dreaming of going to Maldives Islands?


----------



## Risible (Nov 28, 2006)

Slapped. You got me thinking about the Maldives now...

TNP is thinking of eating something gooey... and rich.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 28, 2006)

Saved! (Chocolate, of course!)

TNP has to leave now.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 28, 2006)

Slapped. Just came in.


TNP has mixed up "TNP" and "TRP". (Though I don't hope so...)


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 28, 2006)

What is TRP?

TNP will explain.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 28, 2006)

Saved. "The Recent Poster"... Though, thinking about it, it would have been better to say "current" (TCP)...

TNP still is ...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 29, 2006)

uh-huh! Still confused. I thought that BBWSweetheart's reply to the previous poster was on target. You didn't?

TNP (if it is TW) will explain his answer to BBWSweetheart.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 29, 2006)

Saved. bbwsweetheart was speaking of herself as having to leave...


TNP now understands. (assuming it's Punkin...)


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 29, 2006)

Saved! Now I comprehend! (giggle) That was nice for BBWSweetheart to pop in though. She is supposed to be on vacation.

TNP is TNP (I'm out of ideas - AGAIN!)


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 29, 2006)

Saved...

TNP is out of ideas...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 29, 2006)

Slapped! (Did it sting?  )

TNP is out of ideas.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 29, 2006)

Slaved. Am I? (Sting? What's Gordon Matthew Sumner got to do with this? )

TNP is as confused as I am.


----------



## fatcharlie (Nov 29, 2006)

Saved Sure I'm TNP so TNP must be me  TNP= the next person or the next poster  I'm not a poster now I don't know if I am willing to be TNP but I suppose I have to now when I have written this................. 

TNP must be happier than me .......................


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 29, 2006)

Remark: TNP actually means *T*he *N*ext *P*oster... poster in the sense of "writer", not this thing you pin on the wall...

Not really... but due to other reasons...

TNP is less confused and a bit more happy now.


----------



## fatcharlie (Nov 30, 2006)

:batting: :huh:


----------



## fatcharlie (Nov 30, 2006)

:doh:   :bow: :eat1: :kiss2: :shocked:  


TNP :eat1:


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 30, 2006)

Just finished some minutes ago.


TNP runs to hide.


----------



## Risible (Nov 30, 2006)

Slapped! 400 pound women don't really "run."

TNP is probably... you


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 30, 2006)

Well, slaved... I'm me, but I'm not sure if you expected me to be TNP...


TNP lives somewhere in America.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 30, 2006)

Saved!

TNP is enjoying unseasonably warm weather.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 30, 2006)

Not anymore... *shiver*


TNP is addicted to something.


----------



## fatcharlie (Dec 1, 2006)

Saved. But maybe I'm just a dreamer. "Imagen all thoose people....... John Lennon." Because I believe in "solidarity"and "eqaulity" between people, gender and races of the whole world. But I mostly just see greedieness by thoose that have had the luck to be born in the rich world.:bow: 

*The Next Person *is also a dreamer.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 2, 2006)

Saved! I dream of being home when it's snowing. I dream of eating chocolate at a chocolate convention. I dream of someday being able to meet all my on-line friends in person. I dream A LOT!  

TNP is glad to see this thread back on page 1!


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 2, 2006)

Saved. Kinda.


TNP is glad to see anyone around.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 3, 2006)

Saved. Though my timing, as usual, is off. I'm about to go to bed. 

TNP wishes I could stay awake a little longer.


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 3, 2006)

Slaved... Seems like I was off to bed earlier than you...


TNP feels good today.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 8, 2006)

Saved.

TNP is furry.


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 8, 2006)

*checks avatar* Saved.


TNP sees pigs.


----------



## swamptoad (Dec 8, 2006)

Slapped.

TNP has gone through many avatar changes.


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 8, 2006)

Saved. Quite some. Don't think this was the last...


TNP lives in the middle of nowhere...


----------



## swamptoad (Dec 8, 2006)

Saved. :doh:  

TNP lives in Gemany.


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 8, 2006)

Saved. 


TNP has to go to work soon.


----------



## swamptoad (Dec 8, 2006)

Slapped. 

TNP procrastinates during the holidays.


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 8, 2006)

Er... Slapped. I think.


TNP has an idea.


----------



## swamptoad (Dec 8, 2006)

Slapped.


TNP is cool as a cucumber.


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 8, 2006)

Shaken, not stirred.
(Though I was today, literally...)

TNP sings "ManaMana"...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 8, 2006)

Slapped! (Money money by Abba instead!)

TNP has sore feet.


----------



## GeorgeNL (Dec 8, 2006)

Slapped! I have wet feet after a long cycling trip through the rain..

TNP will soon go to bed


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 8, 2006)

Slaved... My bed keeps kicking me out...


TNP is drying.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 8, 2006)

Slapped! 

TNP needs inspiration.


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 8, 2006)

Saved. Or Slapped? Errr... ... ... ... 
Slapped. Inspiration isn't my problem. Getting the ideas into a visible form, that's the issue...


TNP needs the kiss of a muse.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 8, 2006)

Saved! :kiss2: A hug would be nice too!! 

TNP wants to illustrate Love's Savage Cupcake.


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 8, 2006)

Saved.


TNP is waiting.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 8, 2006)

Saved.

TNP is replying to many threads!


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 8, 2006)

Saved. How else could I have the most posts in this forum?

TNP is trying to catch up.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 8, 2006)

Slapped.

TNP has a big white stripe on his back.


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 8, 2006)

:huh:? Slapped. I'm all white...


TNP is angry. Kind of.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 8, 2006)

Slapped.

TNP might change into cooked cabbage. (Stinky.)


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 8, 2006)

Slapped. Only animals, sorry... 


TNP is vexed.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 8, 2006)

Slaved.

TNP should change into a...tasmanian devil (according to The Discovery Channel, they're stinkier than skunks!)


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 8, 2006)

Slapped. I was forced to eat garlic and raw onions today... *urp* *pffrrrt*


TNP needs a gas mask. Immediately.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 8, 2006)

Gag. Arrrrrr. Ugh.


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 8, 2006)

Er... Everything OK?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 8, 2006)

Gasping. Gasping. Little bit better. Gasp. Gasp.


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 8, 2006)

TNP needs some fresh air.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 8, 2006)

Saved.

TNP is going to TRY to catch some zzzzzzzzzs.


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 8, 2006)

Saved. Z. Z. Z.


TNP has something else to do.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 9, 2006)

Saved. But I'll put it off for a while so I can play!

TNP lives in a place where it is snowing.


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 9, 2006)

Slapped. No snow... 


TNP has seen snow lately. (Live, not on TV...)


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 9, 2006)

Saved. Does a week ago count as lately? It wasn't much though.

TNP would like to see snow.


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 9, 2006)

Saved.

TNP would like the snow to go away again.


----------



## fatcharlie (Dec 9, 2006)

TNP is vexed ???? I get sooooo when I don't understand  

And I am on the wrong side too grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


Slapped I love snow ....use to ski alot. Even been in Vasaloppet several of times.....

TNP does also like "The winner takes it all" but I don't


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 9, 2006)

Saved - I like Abba.   

TNP does not ski.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 9, 2006)

Saved. Never been skiing. Though I'd love to take a sleigh ride someday.

TNP likes winter sports.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 9, 2006)

(Becuz it's you) patted. I like watching hockey, but don't care to ski or skate or snowboard or fill in the winter sport.

TNP will bravely eat onions and garlic even company is coming later.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 9, 2006)

Hugged! Nope - I don't eat either bravely - especially onions - I'm allergic!  

TNP likes onions and garlic so much they'll eat them bravely - even with company coming! hehe!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 9, 2006)

Saved!! Silly Punkin!!

TNP likes nachos!


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 9, 2006)

Saved! Love nachos, especially with lots of gooey melted cheese and sour cream and black olives, yummy!

TNP likes gooey cheese dishes!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 9, 2006)

Saved! Saved! Saved! Had a lovely gooey cheesy chicken quesadilla for lunch with guacamole, salsa, and sour cream on top. Yum!! :eat2: :eat2: :eat2: 

TNP wishes we had an assortment of smilies to rival the collection of TW.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 9, 2006)

Saved! You got that right! We need more smilies!! :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: 

TNP loves Christmas cookies.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 9, 2006)

Saved! I like making and decorating them and giving them to friends and neighbors too. 

TNP likes outlandish Xmas sweaters with penguins and santas and snowflakeson them.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 9, 2006)

Saved! Just wish I had a few! I always envy all the cute sweaters the ladies wear at work - I just haven't been able to find ones like theirs in my size!  

TNP knows where I can get cute holiday themed sweaters in my size.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 9, 2006)

Saved!!! (I am a shopping maven!!)

Have you ever ordered from QVC? If not, go to their website and take a look-see at Quacker Factory. You can "search" for holiday sweaters or sweatshirts. They make up to a 3X. If this is not big enough, try Roamans or Silhouettes or Lane Bryant or The Avenue or Fashion Bug Plus. Let me know if you need more sources.

TNP is a shopoholic!


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 9, 2006)

Saved - I guess. I'm more of a catalog shopper. I love catalogs and the internet. Only problem is - I don't have enough money. Darn!

TNP loves to buy shoes.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 9, 2006)

My middle name is Imelda! (That's a saved!)

TNP likes pocketbooks.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 9, 2006)

Saved. If I could I've have a purse for every outfit. Only problem is - not enough closet space! hehe!

TNP shops on-line for chocolates!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 9, 2006)

ever-so-lightly tapped. I enjoy purchasing my chocolates in person, but some online chocolates do look mighty delicious!

TNP wears socks to bed.


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 9, 2006)

No sox for me... even in shoes...


TNP wonders...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 9, 2006)

Saved.

TW will explain why he doesn't wear socks with shoes.


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 9, 2006)

Saved. illegal posession of chemical weapons...  Would have to change my socks at least four times a day... Also something allergic... And a blister problem... Quite some probs, right?

TNP is wiser now.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 9, 2006)

Slaved. Sorry about your foot woes.  :kiss2: :kiss2: 

TNP likes egg nog!


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 9, 2006)

Saved! I tried a new flavor this year - Pumpkin Egg Nog - it was wonderful!

TNP likes to decorate the house for Christmas.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 9, 2006)

Well, why am I not surprised that Punkin like Pumpkin flavored egg nog?  

Saved. Like to decorate period. I love tasteful and tacky decorations.

TNP still puts up stockings Christmas Eve.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 10, 2006)

Tapped. Never did. Though my boss has put up stockings for everyone at work.

TNP has many holiday traditions.


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 10, 2006)

Svaed. But don't ask me to tell... 


TNP is ...er... TNP?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 10, 2006)

Lol. Saved.

TNP needs sleep.


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 10, 2006)

YUP.


TNP is Zzzzzzzz...


----------



## fatcharlie (Dec 10, 2006)

No not yet.

TNP having dinner soon?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 10, 2006)

Dinner? At 3 AM?


TNP is kidding...


----------



## Happenstance (Dec 10, 2006)

Usually.

Saved.

TNP dislikes the acronym 'TNP'.


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 10, 2006)

Slapped. RSI makes me like these things...


TNP has an eye on something.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 10, 2006)

Saved...err I think so anyway. I usually have an eye on something.

TNP is curious as to what I am eyeing. :batting:


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 10, 2006)

Saved - I'm curious about everything.

TNP will enlighten the TNP about what Punkin was looking at.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 10, 2006)

I have been eyeing the Non-anonymous Crush thread. Hasn't everybody?!! 

TNP has read that thread too!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 10, 2006)

Got me! Saved!

TNP wants someone to have a crush on him or her.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 10, 2006)

Saved. Aren't I silly! I feel like I'm in High School again!

TNP has several crushes but won't list 'em.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 10, 2006)

Right again!! Saved.

TNP doesn't like orange crush.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 10, 2006)

Tapped. I love Orange Crush. I like Big Red better. But I'm still a 7-Up fan when it comes to sodas. Although, I tried a new Diet Pepsi called Jazz and it rated high on my list.

TNP doesn't drink many sodas.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 10, 2006)

Punkin tap. I drink many many sodas. Far too many! I don't drink coffee or tea so I get my caffeine fix from soda.

root beer or sarsparilla?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 10, 2006)

Hey, wait a minute...this is the slap it or save it, not this or that. Are you trying to meld the threads together so we don't have to keep flipping back and forth? (giggle). Rootbeer!

TNP is confused!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 10, 2006)

Oooops. Saved.

TNP likes rootbeer floats!


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 10, 2006)

Saved! We could meld the Threads to save time, ya know.

TNP thinks that is a great idea.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 10, 2006)

Saved.

TNP likes Betty Boop.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 10, 2006)

Saved! I taped a special on all her cartoons a few years back. I still watch it on ocassion.

TNP old black and white cartoons.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 10, 2006)

Saved!

TNP likes film noir.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 10, 2006)

Tapped. Unless, you mean old B&W films. I love The Thin Man and the Topper films. I also have a set of old Agatha Christie movies starring Dame Margaret Rutherford that I absolutely love.

TNP is a mystery movie fan.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 10, 2006)

Film noir films I like: Maltese Falcon, The Glass Key, The Big Sleep,Key Largo, The Postman Always Rings Twice, Shadow of a Doubt, Laura, Night of the Hunter, Cape Fear, etc.

Saved!!

TNP is getting jabbed by her bra.


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 11, 2006)

Slapped. Didn't undergo any gender change...


TNP is tinking "oops!".


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 11, 2006)

Slapped!  

TNP is still in his/her nightclothes


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 11, 2006)

Tapped! I'm dressed for work - ugh! And to the question about the bra - nope either. hehe!

TNP likes to travel.


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 11, 2006)

Saved. If it weren't for the lack of money...


TNP dreads mondays.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 11, 2006)

Saved!

TNP slept more than five hours last night or early this am (TNP's time zone).


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 11, 2006)

Slapped.


TNP had some more sleep.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 11, 2006)

Saved.

TNP has a crush on someone.


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 11, 2006)

Saved. 


TNP is curious.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 11, 2006)

Aren't I always???  

TNP is also curious.


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 11, 2006)

Saved.

TNP likes animes.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 11, 2006)

Saved.

TNP changes the subject when he/she doesn't want to talk about something.


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 11, 2006)

Sometimes.


TNP is known for far-sightedness.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 11, 2006)

Slapped!

TNP is known for being near-sighted.


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 11, 2006)

Slapped.


TNP is known for being tired.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 11, 2006)

Slaved. Sometimes.

TNP is tired.


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 11, 2006)

Saved.

TNP isn't happy.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 11, 2006)

Saved. I'd be happy if you were well-rested and wide-awake, my friend!

TNP needs to nestle in his g-friend's arms.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 11, 2006)

Tapped. I'm not a "he"! (giggle)

TNP likes to be mysterious.


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 12, 2006)

Somehow, yes.


TNP has had a good night.


----------



## fatcharlie (Dec 12, 2006)

Not yet but soon I hope.

TNP reads this in the evening (not night like it is for me)


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 12, 2006)

Slapped. Some kind of very early morning...


TNP feels flat like a tire without pressure.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 12, 2006)

Tapped. My middle my be round like a tire, but certainly not flat and I don't feel flat either - I feel soft and squishy!  

TNP likes bratwurst. (I know, I know, the subject has been covered, just couldn't come up with anything new  .)


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 13, 2006)

Well, I don't dislike it, let's keep it like this...


TNP negates the negation of a negation.


----------



## swamptoad (Dec 13, 2006)

Slapped/Saved/?/ /¿/*shrugs*

TNP likes confusing other posters. :doh:


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 13, 2006)

Absolutely saved.  Mental pollution is one of my hobbies... 


TNP _is_ confused.


----------



## swamptoad (Dec 13, 2006)

Slapped. (Just getting into the swing of things again.) *Been sick* Just reading threads and posting. Something I haven't much of lately.  

TNP missed me.


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 13, 2006)

Saved. Was wondering if I should start a posse searching for you... 


TNP has heard of a guy named "Red Herring".


----------



## swamptoad (Dec 13, 2006)

Slapped.

TNP chats at Dimensions.


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 13, 2006)

In chat? Slapped.


TNP does.


----------



## Risible (Dec 13, 2006)

Slapped. No chat, Dims or elsewhere.

TNP has, let's see, such big teeth- the better to eat you with, LLRH!


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 13, 2006)

Tapped! No wolf, just a silly little kitten! Teehee!

TNP likes fig preserves.


----------



## Risible (Dec 13, 2006)

Oh Punkin, that was for TimberWOLF  !

Slaved- and I'll tell ya why. I don't care for fig preserves, but my better half sure does :eat2: !

TNP is gettin' a lump of coal for Christmas...


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 13, 2006)

R: I'm not always here, although it might seem so... For example, I'll have to take a nap now. But my computer stays online. And as I haven't taught him how to post, yet...

Slapped. I'm always nice. Ask bbwsweetheart. 

TNP has to laugh...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 13, 2006)

Saved! I love it when you say silly things 'cause I love to laugh!

TNP is up late.


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 13, 2006)

Slaved. Some kind of... If 5:30 AM can be considered as "late"... After being up all night...


TNP has the night to come.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 13, 2006)

Saved! I hope I sleep well, I've taken up walking in the a.m. again. It usually helps me sleep. 

TNP wants to sleep.


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 14, 2006)

Saved. Having some breakfast (slow) first...


TNP has had dinner.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 14, 2006)

Slaved - had dinner many many hours ago. Will have dinner in 15 hours.

TNP went to bed, but got up because she/he couldn't sleep.


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 14, 2006)

Slapped. Had to get up to get my mom to work.


TNP isn't really wide awake...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 14, 2006)

Saved! How'd ya know?

TNP is thirsty.


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 14, 2006)

R: I took a glance at the clock, did some calculating...

Saved! How'd ya know?


TNP will go to bed.


----------



## fatcharlie (Dec 14, 2006)

Well sooner or later so it's saved.

TNP worries over holiday that's coming closer and have to much to do before it ? Like me


----------



## Risible (Dec 14, 2006)

Slapped. Not so much. Got all the shopping done  .

TNP is enjoying some fresh-baked Christmas cookies (like my husband :eat2: )!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 14, 2006)

Q. Ris, your hubby is an Xmas cookie???  

Yes, I am enjoying Xmas cookies! :eat2: 

TNP has two big teddy bears dressed in red soldier coats.


----------



## fatcharlie (Dec 14, 2006)

No why should I  I have some teddybears, -dogs -cats and -rabbits. But not dressed. I also have some small plastic red solidiers but but ?

TNP will help me not to be so  Thank you:wubu:


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 14, 2006)

fatcharlie said:


> No why should I  I have some teddybears, -dogs -cats and -rabbits. But not dressed. I also have some small plastic red solidiers but but ?
> 
> TNP will help me not to be so  Thank you:wubu:


Sorry, slapped. I can't help you...


TNP is disappointed.


----------



## fatcharlie (Dec 14, 2006)

Saved sure is  


TNP can help me explain ? :bow:


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 14, 2006)

I think saved. 

They're Christmas teddy bears. They're dressed in nice red soldier coats for the holidays.

TNP is no longer confused!


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 14, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> I think saved.
> 
> They're Christmas teddy bears. They're dressed in nice red soldier coats for the holidays.
> 
> TNP is no longer confused!


Slapped. Confused and distracted.


TNP has an anti-confusant...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 14, 2006)

Saved!! I'm beaming over the anti-confusant..now. Did you get it? It's the spray version.

TNP has finished buying his/her Xmas presents.


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 14, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> Saved!! I'm beaming over the anti-confusant..now. Did you get it? It's the spray version.
> 
> TNP has finished buying his/her Xmas presents.


R: *cough* *cough*... All I recieved was a cloud of something...

Slaved. Not really sure...


TNP is in xmas mood.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 14, 2006)

It's a cloud of anti...oops. I may have sent the cloud of fog bottle by mistake. Sorry!!

Yes, the Xmas spirit is a wonderful thing!

TNP is in a teasing mood.


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 14, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> It's a cloud of anti...oops. I may have sent the cloud of fog bottle by mistake. Sorry!!
> 
> Yes, the Xmas spirit is a wonderful thing!
> 
> TNP is in a teasing mood.


R: A cloud of anti-oops? Very useful!  Besides, there was just this cloud, no bottle... 

Saved. It's some kind of standard mood/mode for me lately.


TNP could have told that...


----------



## fatcharlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Slapped! What could I tell:blink: 

I'm not in any xmas mood really no small kids around her anylonger. Sons between 25-29 and no grandchildren in sight. 

Why are Santa living here almost next door ?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 15, 2006)

Good question. Maybe one of Santa's favorite relatives lives close by so he comes to visit often.

TNP likes Xmas decorations: the trees, the lights, the wreaths, the ornaments, the presents, THE CHRISTMAS COOKIES!!!! :eat2: :eat1:


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 15, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> Good question. Maybe one of Santa's favorite relatives lives close by so he comes to visit often.
> 
> TNP likes Xmas decorations: the trees, the lights, the wreaths, the ornaments, the presents, THE CHRISTMAS COOKIES!!!! :eat2: :eat1:


Saved.


TNP enjoys decorating the house even more at this time of the year.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 15, 2006)

Saved!

TNP would look gorgeous as a super fluffy white CAT!


----------



## fatcharlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Slapped I would have been sneesing all the time because I'm allergic to cats and dogs 

TNP likes cats


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 15, 2006)

Saved!!!! This poster :wubu: LOVES :wubu: cats!!!!

TNP should consider taking shots to get over his allergies.


----------



## fatcharlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Slapped I did that 30 years ago but the hyposensibilisation did help me.

But Im better now. Still love cats and dogs but cant thutch them much.

TNP have not had that problem


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 15, 2006)

Saved!!

TNP does not like shots.


----------



## Esme (Dec 15, 2006)

Saved... although I try not to be a big baby about them.

TNP dislikes chocolate.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 15, 2006)

Ahhh!! Slapped!! (Sorry, Esme!) 

TNP wears a lot of black clothing.


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 15, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> Ahhh!! Slapped!! (Sorry, Esme!)
> 
> TNP wears a lot of black clothing.


Saved.


TNP doesn't like green fluffy chocolate...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 15, 2006)

mmmmmMMmmm. Slaved. Don't know. Never tried it. 

TNP made up green fluffy chocolate to try to confuse TPP.


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 15, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> mmmmmMMmmm. Slaved. Don't know. Never tried it.
> 
> TNP made up green fluffy chocolate to try to confuse TPP.


Ooops, got caught...  


TNP has had their amount of confusion today... (so it will be difficult to confuse again)


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 15, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Ooops, got caught...
> 
> 
> TNP has had their amount of confusion today... (so it will be difficult to confuse again)



Slaved. Oddly, This poster is so confused that things may start to make sense!

TNP is disappointed.


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 15, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> Slaved. Oddly, This poster is so confused that things may start to make sense!
> 
> TNP is disappointed.


Slapped. I'm laughing...


TNP wants to know why.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 15, 2006)

Saved.

TW will explain why he is laughing.


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 15, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> Saved.
> 
> TW will explain why he is laughing.


Saved:


bbwsweetheart said:


> This poster is so confused that things may start to make sense!


I know this feeling so well...


TNP has found a smile...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 15, 2006)

Yes, thank you! :bow: 

TNP likes to make people smile.


----------



## fatcharlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Slaved. 
I'm a teaser some many times people get ,  or 

TNP thinks this is stupid


----------



## SocialbFly (Dec 15, 2006)

well, i think i will save it since i think it is silly, but good silly...

the next poster wishes they were in the snow making snow bunnies.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 16, 2006)

Saved! The weather in Texas has been so strange! We have been near 80 degrees today! ARGH! 

TNP likes snow.


----------



## Canadian (Dec 16, 2006)

Saved. He does like snow... but he likes snew more.

_At this point, you said out loud, "What's snew?"
To which I respond... "Not much... what's new with you?"

 _

TNP never puts their hat on the bed.


----------



## fatcharlie (Dec 16, 2006)

Slaved: Why shouldn't I  but I dont have more than a sun hat and when I'm in Uganda I can put it on the bed.

TNP could tell me why not?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 16, 2006)

Slapped. No clue.


TNP is as confused as we are.


----------



## fatcharlie (Dec 16, 2006)

Saved 

Why is it so ?


----------



## Canadian (Dec 16, 2006)

Saved.

Putting your hat on the bed is bad luck. 
"Leave your hat on the bed, you might wake up dead."

TNP has their own silly superstitions.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 16, 2006)

Tapped! I used to be superstitious, but I'm not now. Don't know why. I'm just that way.

TNP doesn't believe me.


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 16, 2006)

Slapped. Why should I doubt you?


TNP is new.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 17, 2006)

Slapped!

TNP watched The Return of the King earlier this evening.


----------



## Esme (Dec 17, 2006)

Slapped.

TNP likes to nibble on the Christmas cookie dough when making cookies.


----------



## fatcharlie (Dec 17, 2006)

Saved but it my wife thats make them. 
I just try to clean the house and put all stuff away. We are having my sons girlfriend and her mother here for Christmas and its their first visit to our home and hopr not to scare them away  

Cleaning or baking and cooking?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 17, 2006)

This or that? Another one confusing the threads...  Happens to all of us once in a while, so welcome to the club!

Cleaning is a must, because baking and cooking would end up in an awful mess if we didn't...


TNP thinks similar.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 17, 2006)

Saved. I'd rather be the cook than the cleaner.

TNP believes that if someone else cooks, that person, the cook, should not have to clean.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 17, 2006)

Saved! But that means I'm usually the one that cleans, because hubby is the cook at our house. Though, I was the one that was always in charge of cookies and candy. :eat2: We've not done any holiday baking this year, just haven't been in the mood - the weather hasn't cooperated and we just don't like heating up the house when it is warm outside.

TNP has been baking lots of cookies.


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 18, 2006)

Slapped. But my mom will do int the next days...


TNP is curious about something.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 18, 2006)

Saved! I'm always curious about something.

TNP wonders why he/she keeps becoming disconnected from the internet.


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 18, 2006)

Slapped.


TNP is still (again?) confused.


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 18, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Slapped.
> 
> 
> TNP is still (again?) confused.



Saved. I'm always confused. That's why I use the recipe book. 

TNP didn't get any snow.l


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 18, 2006)

Saved. 


TNP literally drowns in snow.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 18, 2006)

Tapped! I wish! But it does look like we may be in for some rain the next few days! Thanks TW and George!

TNP would rather have snow than rain!


----------



## Risible (Dec 18, 2006)

Saved! That's perhaps because I live in Southern California where hot, dry Christmas days are the norm .

TNP is about to get a lump of coal in their Christmas stocking...


----------



## fatcharlie (Dec 18, 2006)

Slapped we dont even have any xmas stockings  
That year I lived in San Jose we had a real bad thunderstorm for xmas and that was quite different from our usual white christmas, but this year it's just raining. 

TNP do not believe in Santa.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 18, 2006)

Slaved - I want to believe!!

TNP should be in bed.


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 18, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> Slaved - I want to believe!!
> 
> TNP should be in bed.



Slapped. Or I'd miss all these posts... 

TNP needs to clean off the satellite dish.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 19, 2006)

Slapped - don't have a satellite dish.

TNP has a satellite dish.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 19, 2006)

Saved! We live in the country and satellite is the only way to get good reception. We actually have 2 satellites, one is for picking up the local channels.

TNP has baked Christmas cookies. (and may I please have some! :eat2: )


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 19, 2006)

Saved!!! I do like baking!! Sure, you can have some!!! 

TNP is going to have a little Xmas celebration on Saturday.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 19, 2006)

Saved. At least I hope so, the weather may not cooperate though and we may have to post-pone our trip to Lewisville. 

TNP will spend Christmas in the company of family and friends.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 19, 2006)

Saved. Going to celebrate Xmas with the parental units and my brother and his growing brood. (They're soooo cute. I have a little 4.5 year-old niece, a 3.5 year old nephew, and an 8-month old niece.)

TNP likes giving more than receiving.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 20, 2006)

Saved! I love to try to give something that a person wouldn't normally buy for themselves, but has always wanted the item.

TNP likes to sing Holiday songs.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 20, 2006)

Saved! Off-key, but enthusiastic!

TNP would like a big hug.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 20, 2006)

Saved! And would somebody tuck me in? I'm about to sign off, gotta get some shut-eye!

TNP is sleepy too.


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 20, 2006)

Saved. Who wouldn't?  Draw again...

Somewhat....


TNP is a hugaholic.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 20, 2006)

A chocoholic hugaholic!!

((((((((((((((((((((Punkin))))))))))))))))))))))
((((((((((((((((((((TW))))))))))))))))))))))

TNP would like to have sweet dreams.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 20, 2006)

I always like sweet dreams! Okay, time to draw again TW! hehe!

TNP likes to play games.


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 20, 2006)

R: Sorry, I'm a little late... But... Doubled!

Saved.

TNP will go to bed now, too.


----------



## ataraxia (Dec 22, 2006)

Slapped. Probably be up for a while yet.

TNP doesn't remember me. (Glad to see my fine thread is still going.)


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 23, 2006)

Saved. It's a great thread! Thank you. 

TNP is going to bed RIGHT NOW.


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 23, 2006)

R: Hi, ataraxia, welcome back!

Slapped. Just got out of it...


TNP doesn't really wonder.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 23, 2006)

Slapped. I wonder all the time.  

TNP is dressed all in black.


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 23, 2006)

Slapped. Wearing blue jeans...


TNP is gone...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 23, 2006)

Sorry.  

TNP is gone!


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 24, 2006)

Ooops. I'm back!

TNP will be back, too.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 27, 2006)

Days later, but, yes, I'm back! :batting: 

TNP is gone. Again!


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 27, 2006)

Well, slaved... I'm gone and still there at the same time, so to speak...


TNP ponders into a time paradoxon...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 28, 2006)

Slaved? Huh? Time whatsamacallit?

TNP has a pounding headache.


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 28, 2006)

Saved. But not from thinking about that paradoxon... Oy.







TNP is in love.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 28, 2006)

Saved! :blush: :blush: :happy: :happy: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :happy: 

TNP is snoozing.


----------



## fatcharlie (Dec 28, 2006)

Almost saved I'm snooring soon 

TNP will also go and snoor a little bit


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 28, 2006)

Slaved. Eventually, but not yet.

TNP loves mountain gorillas.


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 28, 2006)

I like them. Does that count?


TNP had no chocolate today.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 29, 2006)

SLAPPED! (Started the day off with chocolate!)

TNP is figuring out his/her new tablet pad.


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 29, 2006)

Slapped. Playing at Dimensions...


TNP wants me to change my avatar.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 31, 2006)

Saved! 

TNP knows what avatar I'd like to see TW change into.


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 31, 2006)

Saved. You'll have to wait some time, though...


TNP can't wait.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 31, 2006)

Saved! (Guess TPP has no choice in the matter.  )

TNP can tell she/he is getting a cold. (Sore throat starting.    )


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 31, 2006)

*croak* Slapped.

TNP might be getting a cold...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 31, 2006)

Saved.

TNP must go to bed now, but doesn't want to go.


----------



## Risible (Dec 31, 2006)

Slapped. Just got up, in fact  . Happy New Year's eve!

TNP is chilling a bottle of champagne... pink champagne!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 1, 2007)

Slapped. I'm sick. I'm chillin', but not in the usual sense of the word. 

TNP had a peaceful New Year's Eve.


----------



## GeorgeNL (Jan 1, 2007)

bbwsweetheart said:


> Slapped. I'm sick. I'm chillin', but not in the usual sense of the word.
> 
> TNP had a peaceful New Year's Eve.



Saved! Very peacefull.
R: Hope you don't have a flu?

TNP: Did not touch fireworks


----------



## Risible (Jan 1, 2007)

Saved. Fireworks are illegal here in my city. I did, however, call the sheriff on my troublemaker felon neighbor who was lighting off M80s- if not larger- and scaring the stuffing out of my poor pooches.

TNP has already broken a resolution.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 1, 2007)

Slapped. Didn't make any...


TNP is tired...


----------



## lalirith (Jan 1, 2007)

slapped.. im acutally feeling quite awake which for me is a new thing lol

tnp... doesn't like jack daniels


----------



## Risible (Jan 1, 2007)

Oh, totally saved. Whiskey nauseates me. Although... we do a pretty mean Jack Daniels BBQ sauce for smoked babyback ribs that is awesome. Of course, the alcohol burns off leaving just a faint essence.

TNP is befuddled about last night and was he/she really wearing a lampshade?


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jan 1, 2007)

Slapped. I had probably about eight or nine drinks, but over the course of six hours, and I can hold my alcohol. I actually assisted with helping Ryan hook up his X-Box while drinking, and I do the "small handed, delicate" work. 

TNP has not overeaten during the holidays.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 1, 2007)

Saved. My stomach doesn't like that, nowadays...


TNP still feels full from the holidays.


----------



## Risible (Jan 1, 2007)

Oh, slapped. In fact, I'm feeling a wee bit nippish right now.

TNP has dogs/cats/wolves hanging around their feet as they type this. Possibly fighting over a toy/scrap/nothing at all.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 1, 2007)

Sadly. Slapped. I wish I had a menagerie at my feet. I love kitties in particular. I want to adopt TW in his beautiful Norwegian forest cat form.

TNP just entered HGTV's Dream Home contest.


----------



## Risible (Jan 2, 2007)

Slaved. Slapped because I didn't actually enter. Saved because I'm already in my Dream Home- _in my dreams!_

TNP has peeked at youtube.com for Saddam's execution (is that too grim a subject for this forum/thread? If so, my apologies! I'm a Hyde Park resident myself  ).


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 2, 2007)

R: Hyde Park?  :shocked: Yikes!






Slapped.


TNP isn't surprised about my reaction.


----------



## Risible (Jan 2, 2007)

Saved. Really... *saved.* I understand:blush: 

TNP is glad the holidays are finally over, and now everybody can get back to work!


----------



## snuggletiger (Jan 2, 2007)

Saved 

TNP doesn't know my birthday


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 2, 2007)

Saved.

TNP is here around midnight.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 3, 2007)

Slaved...depends on the time zone!

TNP loves TW's avatar!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 3, 2007)

Saved. I wouldn't chose an avatar I don't like...


TNP is somewhat piggy...


----------



## Risible (Jan 4, 2007)

Slapped. OTOH, I don't resemble my avatar, either, despite what conventional wisdom says about dog owners resembling their pets!

TNP enjoyed a cup of hot cocoa - with marshmallows, I daresay - today :eat2: !


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 4, 2007)

Slaved; I haven't, but that's a good idea! Almost nothing makes you feel better than a nice cup of cocoa!

TNP has used up a super size box of Kleenex today.


----------



## snuggletiger (Jan 4, 2007)

Slapped with a slapperoo

TNP has a pogo stick.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 4, 2007)

Slapped.

TNP has a slapperoo!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 4, 2007)

Slapped.


TNP is in a special mood.


----------



## Spanky (Jan 4, 2007)

I'll try this...

Slapped. Not my time of the month  

TNP has been to the Aal Kate Deli in Wuppertal for some smoked fish.


----------



## Risible (Jan 4, 2007)

Slapped. Last time I was in Gitchee Gummee, it wasn't for smoked fish. Definitely not.

TNP is lookin' forward to TGIF!


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jan 4, 2007)

Saved. I don't know if you mean the day itself, or the restaurant, but either way, there'll be hot wings. (And I'll end up smashing my new scale.)

TNP does not like alfalfa sprouts in the least.


----------



## Risible (Jan 4, 2007)

Eh, saved. Too earthy. Thanks for asking, tho.

TNP has two left feet.


----------



## starwater (Jan 4, 2007)

Slapped... I hope. Although I am left-handed.

TNP loves smoked salmon.


----------



## Spanky (Jan 4, 2007)

Saved, but prefer to eat it in the non-smoking salmon section

TNP has been to a roller derby.


----------



## Risible (Jan 4, 2007)

Well, slaved. I've seen it on TV, but that was _way_ back, son.

TNP can be funny in a pig's eye.


----------



## Spanky (Jan 5, 2007)

Slapped.

TNP knows what city was first named Pigs Eye.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 5, 2007)

Slapped.

TNP will enlighten us about what city was first named Pigs Eye.


----------



## Spanky (Jan 5, 2007)

Ok......Saved.

St. Paul (I like Pigs Eye better)

TNP really likes peanut butter and banana sandwiches.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 5, 2007)

R. Ahh. Thanks! :bow: Pigs Eye does have more shock value.

Slaved because I've never tried peanut butter and banana, but I would probably like it.

TNP likes cream cheese and strawberry preserves sandwiches.


----------



## starwater (Jan 5, 2007)

Saved!

Mmm... now I want one.

TNP has put quasi-nude pictures of themself on the 'net!


----------



## Risible (Jan 5, 2007)

Saved. But _only_ in the fever-pitch excitement of SYSFADD back in December for Clubhouse members only! Looked pretty good (as did ALL the other ladies  ), if I do say so meself!

TNP didn't see those pictures because they aren't a Clubhouse member!


----------



## starwater (Jan 6, 2007)

Saved.

I belong to no clubhouse. 

(But I wouldn't mind...  )

TNP laughs at their own jokes.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 6, 2007)

Saved! 

TNP was a brownie and/or girl scout.


----------



## starwater (Jan 6, 2007)

Saved... unfortunately. 


TNP giggles at the word "titmouse."


----------



## Risible (Jan 6, 2007)

Saved. Though I wouldn't mind having one in our neighborhood.


TNP _has_ a titmouse in their neighborhood.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 6, 2007)

Slaved - I don't know!

TNP enjoys skinny dipping.


----------



## Aliena (Jan 6, 2007)

bbwsweetheart said:


> Slaved - I don't know!
> 
> TNP enjoys skinny dipping.



The first and last (up till now anyways) time I went skinny dipping was at an SCA event and I got to help a Scottish lad put his kilt back on. So yeah, definitely save!  


TNP likes to cut their hair when it's a full moon.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 6, 2007)

Slapped, but I'll bet TNP does.  

TNP can type really really fast!


----------



## Aliena (Jan 6, 2007)

bbwsweetheart said:


> Slapped, but I'll bet TNP does.
> 
> TNP can type really really fast!



sldinaosdifnv qoeinvo[qgbnr[o ldkfnopewrin[oqidnvo[qwien[oqwindv[oqiwrngo[eirnvo[ewindv[oqinrgo[qreinvo[env[qoerbgn[owdinv[oqreigbn[owein[oibg[o3wirenf[ownv[qor3inv[qorht[opwenfo[aidhl;akdshfl;asdhfopqwreb fiken vqo[[krjnf;quwbip3ubpqiorebgipqourbnpiourhpqoiwehbqiurbeonfjknqeknvqeirvnqoernqorienqo[erinv[qoiren


Depends on what I'm typing.   

TNP likes fudge cycles.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 6, 2007)

Absolutely! Yummicilous!

TNP believes in fairytale romances.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jan 6, 2007)

Slapped. In fairytale romances, I'm always the frog. 

TNP is wearing slippers.


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 7, 2007)

Slapped.

The next poster took a nap earlier.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jan 7, 2007)

Slapped. I was trying to figure out the jets on my hot tub. 

TNP really did take a long and refreshing nap.


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 7, 2007)

Fuzzy said:


> Slapped. I was trying to figure out the jets on my hot tub.
> 
> TNP really did take a long and refreshing nap.



It wasn't very long. Somewhat refreshing. I had stayed up all night working previously and all day taking care of the boys' thereafter. I was pretty exhausted. Hey! Shouldn't this be in the confession thread. :doh: 


TNP has exhausted their energy quite recently.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 7, 2007)

Saved. Energy gone, but I don't know where...


TNP has seen my energy.


----------



## Risible (Jan 7, 2007)

Slapped. But I have seen your cat and your wolf.


TNP has a bad knee today.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 7, 2007)

Slapped. My knee remained silent the last few days...


TNP has seen my squirrel.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 7, 2007)

Saved! I like the cat the best though.

TNP needs a muse.


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 7, 2007)

Slapped.

TNP has written a poem.


----------



## Risible (Jan 7, 2007)

Saved. Took a creative writing class in college and had to come up with several for grades. They were'nt very memorable.

TNP has enjoyed unseasonably warm weather today.


----------



## Krissy12 (Jan 7, 2007)

Slapped..although it is warmer than usual..I didn't enjoy it. 

TNP has a crush on someone on Dimensions.


----------



## starwater (Jan 7, 2007)

Saved... :wubu: 

TNP wears lipstick almost every day.


----------



## Risible (Jan 7, 2007)

Saved. Nars "La Dolce Vita."

TNP spent one hour or less online today.


----------



## Spanky (Jan 8, 2007)

Saved! just got on, only 40 minutes left "today".

TNP knows who won the NFC Wild Card game today.


----------



## Risible (Jan 8, 2007)

Slapped. Was it the "One-eyed Jacks"?


TNP is rooting for the San Diego Chargers in the SuperBowl!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 8, 2007)

Slapped.


TNP is a big sports fan.


----------



## Spanky (Jan 8, 2007)

Saved, watching and participating.

TNP likes to drink German beer.


----------



## Risible (Jan 8, 2007)

Saved. I've enjoyed St. Pauli Girl, for example (I think that's a German beer! In any case, yeah, German beer is good, though I don't care for the dark brews).

TNP had fast food for lunch.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 8, 2007)

Not sure... does a pizza count?


TNP can tell...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 8, 2007)

Saved!

IMHO, pizza does count as a healthy fast food. :bow: 

TNP loves pepperoni and mushrooms and his/her pizza.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 8, 2007)

Interesting combination... haven't tried it, though...


TNP would even take a salami pizza...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 8, 2007)

R. Pepperoni and mushrooms are the best toppings for pizza! Yum.

Slaved - never tried it.

TNP has hearts on his/her purse.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 8, 2007)

Slapped. Just looks a little worn out...


TNP loves decorating.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 8, 2007)

Saved!!! :happy: :happy: 

TNP has sore feet.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 8, 2007)

Slapped. But a headache... *sigh*


TNP doesn't like headaches.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 8, 2007)

Saved.

TNP is sorry TW has a headache.


----------



## Aliena (Jan 8, 2007)

bbwsweetheart said:


> Saved.
> 
> TNP is sorry TW has a headache.




[Totally saved! Sorry Timber. 


TNP likes a good ole belly rub once in awhile.


----------



## fatcharlie (Jan 8, 2007)

Saved.
Im sorry for any- or everybody that have a headache. I dont have it so often. Maybe its because my head is emty but sometime it can be ligtnings and thunder in the emty space 

Why does TW have a headache
Wrong thread.

Saved love belly rub both to give and take 

TNP also like belly rub !


----------



## Risible (Jan 8, 2007)

Slaved. My own belly is too ticklish, but my dog (who is my avatar) loves having his belly rubbed! It's very soft and pink, too.

TNP likes having their back rubbed!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 8, 2007)

In form of a gentle massage... Saved.


TNP enjoys life.


----------



## Esme (Jan 8, 2007)

Saved. Usually.


TNP has more than 20 pairs of shoes.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 8, 2007)

Slapped. Proud owner of two pairs...


TNP feels all new.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 9, 2007)

Slapped. TPP feels sleepy.

TNP just took a shower.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 9, 2007)

Slapped.


TNP will go to dreamland soon.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 9, 2007)

Saved - almost 3 am here.

TNP has to drive his mom to work.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 9, 2007)

Already done. Had breakfast while posting...


TNP has had a good night.


----------



## Risible (Jan 9, 2007)

Slapped. Tossed and turned.

TNP loves to read.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 9, 2007)

Saved!

TNP is feeling very lazy today.


----------



## Risible (Jan 9, 2007)

Slaved- I'm feeling lazy, but not very lazy!  




TNP prefers sweet over salty snacks.


----------



## fatcharlie (Jan 9, 2007)

Slapped - loves:eat2: salty things to much not good for you 

TNP is a sweet lover.................


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 9, 2007)

Saved!  

TNP likes pretzels.


----------



## GeorgeNL (Jan 9, 2007)

????? slaved ???? What are pretzels????

TNP is very very sleepy


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 9, 2007)

Slapped! Wide-awake!

TNP has lots of e-mail in his/her box.



R. Slaved = not quite saved, but not quite slapped. It's a mix of the words saved and slapped. 

link to a picture of a pretzel.

http://www.affordablehousinginstitute.org/blogs/us/Pretzel_salted_small.jpg


----------



## GeorgeNL (Jan 9, 2007)

Saved! And I save them all carefully

Are those pretzels sweet or salty?

TNP can't wait for summer


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 9, 2007)

GeorgeNL said:


> Saved! And I save them all carefully
> 
> Are those pretzels sweet or salty?
> 
> TNP can't wait for summer



R1. I save mine carefully too.
R2. Pretzels are salty. They're like bread with a hardened crust and salt on top.

Saved! I wish a fairy godmother would wave a magic wand and make it summer already.

TNP is going to read about the history of chocolate very soon, but doesn't know it.


----------



## GeorgeNL (Jan 9, 2007)

Saved! I just learned it's invented in Mexico

TNP likes dark chocolate


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 9, 2007)

Saved! I like chocolate of all kinds and flavors!

TNP knows that dark chocolate is supposed to be good for you. Happy news for chocoholics who like to rationalize why they eat it.


----------



## GeorgeNL (Jan 9, 2007)

Saved! Dark chocolate lowers blood pressure, and cleans your veins. 

TNP has a cup of hot tea next to her/his keyboard.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 9, 2007)

Slapped. This poster does not like to drink coffee or tea, with the exception of chai. This poster likes, HOT CHOCOLATE, soda, water, juices, and fruit smoothies! Yum. 

TNP likes chai.


----------



## fatcharlie (Jan 9, 2007)

Saved Well as a nurse I sure know that dark chocolate and wine is good for you sciences says so.:eat1: I recomend everybody to eat and drink  it.
Tea or te or chai saved

TNP like wine


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 9, 2007)

R. It all makes sense now. You being a nurse and all. Very good!!

Saved. (Clever man, you realized that you had posted on the wrong thread and corrected your error.)


TNP doesn't always follow his/her own medical advice.


----------



## fatcharlie (Jan 9, 2007)

Slapped Sure I do a lot of dark choco and a lot of wine 
But also some salty things so then its saved  

TNP likes my advices


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 9, 2007)

Saved, but I don't know how medically sound it is. The dark chocolate yes, but I don't really like wine. I'll drink it, but it's not something that I really like all that much. I do like salty things. It would be hard to eat nothing but salty and/or sweet things. Too boring.

TNP likes to see ssbbw/bbw in bikinis.


----------



## Spanky (Jan 9, 2007)

Slapped, but not very hard. BBWs/SSBBWs have such beautiful curves and shapes. Bikinis were developed for sticks. There are so many other forms of clothing and swimwear that accentuate such fine womanly forms!

TNP loves men in Speedos and men's bikini style undies to boxers and knee length swimming trunks.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 9, 2007)

Slaved. I agree with you that sometimes it is more flattering to conceal than reveal. That = a nix on the speedos.

TNP likes to swim!


----------



## GeorgeNL (Jan 9, 2007)

Slaved! Up to now, I only know how to drown.

TNP Will teach me how to swim.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 9, 2007)

Saved! With pleasure! (No drowning allowed!!)

TNP believes in positive reinforcement is a good tool for swimming tutors to use.


----------



## Spanky (Jan 9, 2007)

Slapped, not really a fish. Like to move on solid ground. 

TNP prefers Dutch licorice over American licorice.


----------



## Risible (Jan 9, 2007)

Slapped, but I reserve the right to change my mind on that, because I don't believe I've tried the Dutch licorice. It's funny, because my dad is a big licorice fan and I bought him like 10 pounds of licorice from International Licorice website for Christmas, so I sampled licorice from around the world. No Dutch licorice though.

TNP has tasted both American and Dutch licorice!


----------



## Aliena (Jan 9, 2007)

Risible said:


> Slapped, but I reserve the right to change my mind on that, because I don't believe I've tried the Dutch licorice. It's funny, because my dad is a big licorice fan and I bought him like 10 pounds of licorice from International Licorice website for Christmas, so I sampled licorice from around the world. No Dutch licorice though.
> 
> TNP has tasted both American and Dutch licorice!



Slapped, not able to digest candy. I miss it though. 

TNP is likes old radio shows.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 9, 2007)

Saved! The Great Gildersleeve, Jack Benny, Mystery Theater, Burns and Allen, The Green Hornet, The Shadow ( my favorite), etc, etc, etc.

TNP knows who Dennis Day is/was?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 9, 2007)

You mean America's favourite Irish Tenor, right? (Thanx, Goooogle!)


TNP is surprised.


----------



## Spanky (Jan 10, 2007)

SAVED! It's 2:22AM and I am still awake. Gawd!

TNP has been at or north of the Arctic Circle.


----------



## Risible (Jan 10, 2007)

Slaved. I did read Mary Shelley's _Frankenstein_ recently, though.

TNP is at work. Workin' away... on the internet!


----------



## Aliena (Jan 10, 2007)

Risible said:


> Slaved. I did read Mary Shelley's _Frankenstein_ recently, though.
> 
> TNP is at work. Workin' away... on the internet!



Slapped! I work at sitting on my arse!  


TNP has a fascination with thier toe jam! :blink:


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 10, 2007)

:huh:? :blink:  Ewww... Slapped!


TNP has strange ideas, sometimes...


----------



## Risible (Jan 10, 2007)

Saved. And sometimes I even act on them.

TNP had a hard time getting those jeans on this morning.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 10, 2007)

Slapped. 


TNP will be happy to get out of these Jeans soon.


----------



## Risible (Jan 10, 2007)

Slapped. I'm wearing sweatpants, about to don a pair of leggings. Outgrew my last pair of jeans, capris they were.




TNP will enjoy a fine beef stew for dinner.:eat2:


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 10, 2007)

Slapped. Had some chicken nuggets, chicken wings and spring rolls for dinner.


TNP has had some chicken for dinner, too.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 10, 2007)

Slapped. Haven't had dinner yet.

TNP has a sore butt.


----------



## Risible (Jan 10, 2007)

Slapped. Bit of a sore head though; headache coming on.



TNP will NOT watch Bush's little speech tonight.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 10, 2007)

Saved. If I feel so inclined, I can catch the highlights later.

TNP likes Christina Aguilera's song, Hurt.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 10, 2007)

Slapped. Not really my kind of music.


TNP will do something else.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 10, 2007)

Saved. What else?

TNP will enlighten me.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 10, 2007)

*switches on his torch* Hope that helps...  
Seriously: What do I know what comes to your mind?

TNP feels somehow illuminated.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 10, 2007)

Saved. Somewhat being the operative word.

TNP played a computer game today.


----------



## Risible (Jan 10, 2007)

Saved in spades, lady. I played several today  !



TNP is preparing for bed.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 10, 2007)

Saved. But it may still take some time until I'm able to sleep...


TNP is preparing some food.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 10, 2007)

Slaved. Almost - having too much fun to leave this chair and make something.

TNP can't wait for the summer to get here!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 10, 2007)

Saved. A nice, warm summer with temperatures of 68 degrees upwards...


TNP starts to sweat.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 10, 2007)

Slapped. I've got a good imagination, but not that good!

TNP likes books by Dean Koontz.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 10, 2007)

Don't know. Can't remember having read one...


TNP will soon prepare dinner.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 10, 2007)

Saved!

TNP will pay a visit to the loo or be very sorry.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 10, 2007)

Saved. Could end up in a wet bed... 


TNP can't fight a giggle...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 11, 2007)

Saved!!

TNP saw the comet blazing its way to the sun.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 11, 2007)

McNaughty? Only on the net... 


TNP has seen the comet with their own eyes.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 11, 2007)

:blush: Slapped.

TNP give a hoot about pollution!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 11, 2007)

:huh: :blink:?


TNP explains.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 11, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> :huh: :blink:?
> 
> 
> TNP explains.



Saved.

There was a campaign to stop pollution. The mascot was an owl. The slogan - give a hoot.

TNP is drawing bbws in his new think pad!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 11, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> McNaughty? Only on the net...
> 
> 
> TNP has seen the comet with their own eyes.



McNaughty?????? Lol.


----------



## Risible (Jan 11, 2007)

Slaved. It's overcast here today, but I'm gonna check it out soon. Saw Hale-Bopp, though.



TNP fought traffic today  .


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 11, 2007)

bbwsweetheart said:


> McNaughty?????? Lol.


Oooooopsy!  :blush: Close... McNaught... without the "y"...  :doh:


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 11, 2007)

Saved!  

TNP does not like traffic.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 11, 2007)

bbwsweetheart said:


> Saved.
> 
> There was a campaign to stop pollution. The mascot was an owl. The slogan - give a hoot.
> 
> TNP is drawing bbws in his new think pad!


Think pad?



Risible said:


> Slaved. It's overcast here today, but I'm gonna check it out soon. Saw Hale-Bopp, though.
> 
> 
> 
> TNP fought traffic today  .


Saved. I won. 


TNP thinks I'm kinda silly today.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 11, 2007)

bbwsweetheart said:


> Saved!
> 
> TNP does not like traffic.


Not really.


TNP still thinks I'm kinda silly today.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 11, 2007)

Saved!

TNP is being silly today.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 11, 2007)

Somehow...


TNP wonders (as usual)...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 11, 2007)

Saved.

TNP will tell us why TW is acting silly today. (Licked by tlw dog? The saliva contains a chemical that causes "silly" behavior! Paging Monty Python!)


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 11, 2007)

Slaved. Not licked by tlw dog...


TNP is TPP.. or so...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 11, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> Slaved. Not licked by tlw dog...
> 
> 
> TNP is TPP.. or so...



Sigh. Saved. So..we're playing 20 questions.

TNP went to the dentist earlier, but is still feeling the effects of the laughing gas.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 11, 2007)

Slapped. Nice idea, though...


TNP gets a PM...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 11, 2007)

Slaved. I probably will!

TNP send a PM.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 11, 2007)

Saved. take a seat before reading...


TNP knows how I feel.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 11, 2007)

Saved! (((((((((Chris)))))))))))

TNP is a caring person.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 11, 2007)

Saved. Coudl drive you insane, sometimes, though...


TNP has seen a typo.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 11, 2007)

Saved! I didn't notice until you pointed out there was one. I make them all the time.

TNP is observant.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 11, 2007)

Saved. Like a wolf...


TNP has seen one.


----------



## Risible (Jan 11, 2007)

Slapped. I saw two.



TNP has dinner on the stove.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 11, 2007)

Slaved. No, but I will shortly!

TNP has to go soon. (The library is closing. I was supposed to be working on my resume, but got sidetracked by The Lounge!)


----------



## Risible (Jan 12, 2007)

Slaved. Nowhere to go today.



TNP hates the gloomy weather today.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 12, 2007)

Saved. Though there was a little sunny time mixed into (but some strange lighting, huting the eyes...). Don't like gloominess, anyway...


TNP doesn't like gloomy, rainy weather.


----------



## Cosmic~Wombat (Jan 12, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> Saved. Though there was a little sunny time mixed into (but some strange lighting, huting the eyes...). Don't like gloominess, anyway...
> 
> 
> TNP doesn't like gloomy, rainy weather.




Saved

TNP drives a vw. bug


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 13, 2007)

Slapped.


TNP doesn't like bugs on the computer.


----------



## Aliena (Jan 13, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> Slapped.
> 
> 
> TNP doesn't like bugs on the computer.



Oh yeah, totally saved dude! 

TNP wants to see some winter wonder land!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 13, 2007)

Saved.


TNP got blown away today...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 14, 2007)

Slapped.

TNP shopped for lingerie today.


----------



## fatcharlie (Jan 14, 2007)

Slaped but my wife got one for Xmas:blush: 

TNP still wonders why the weather is like it is - upsidedown


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 14, 2007)

I'm not quite sure... it sometimes seems to be down under... so to speak...


TNP wonders about the odds of life.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 14, 2007)

Saved. 

TNP is feeling better!


----------



## Spanky (Jan 14, 2007)

Saved! Had a low-grade headache all weekend.

TNP is not Timberwolf or bbwsweetheart.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 14, 2007)

Errrr. Slapped!! :blush: 

TNP is going to call in sick tomorrow.


----------



## Spanky (Jan 15, 2007)

Slapped. Work for myself, the boss would know I was tellin' a fibber.  

TNP ate out this weekend.


----------



## Risible (Jan 15, 2007)

Slapped. In fact, had a little dinner party this weekend!



TNP is trying to warm their chilled hands.


----------



## Spanky (Jan 16, 2007)

Major League Saved! -8F this morning in MN. My office is cold. My hands are freezing. The fingers just break off cleanly.  

TNP has a wood burning stove in their house.


----------



## Aliena (Jan 16, 2007)

Spanky said:


> Major League Saved! -8F this morning in MN. My office is cold. My hands are freezing. The fingers just break off cleanly.
> 
> TNP has a wood burning stove in their house.




Slapped! (unfortunately):doh: 


TNP has slippers on their feet right now.


----------



## Risible (Jan 16, 2007)

Saved. Shearling-lined mocs. So comfy. So warm. 



TNP *wishes* they had slippers on. And was parked in front of a blazing woodstove!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 16, 2007)

Saved. Though it might not be as cold as in some areas of the US, I still feel cold.


TNP is snuggled up in some warm clothes/a warm blanket and enjoys a nice hot cup of chocolate/coffee/tea.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 16, 2007)

Slaved - I'll be enjoying some cocoa soon.

TNP has a sore tooth.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 16, 2007)

Slapped. 


TNP had a dream come true, lately.


----------



## Risible (Jan 17, 2007)

Slapped, sadly.



TNP has a meeting today.


----------



## Spanky (Jan 18, 2007)

Saved, almost every day if I am doing my job.

TNP likes to take a sauna when it is cold outside.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 18, 2007)

Slapped. Saunas are ok, but nothing to write home about.

TNP craves a cup of hot cocoa.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 18, 2007)

Saved.


TNP is slightly confused.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 18, 2007)

TNP likes confusing people!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 18, 2007)

Guilty as charged... sometimes.

TNP expected an answer like that...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 18, 2007)

Saved!

TNP is going to get a snack.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 18, 2007)

Slapped.


TNP will do.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 18, 2007)

Slaved. TNP will do what? What did I maybe do?

TNP will explain because he feels sorry for the befuddled bbwsweetheart!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 18, 2007)

Saved. You will go to get a snack.

TNP now understands...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 18, 2007)

Saved. Keep things simple tonight! My brain is mia.

TNP understands how this feels.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 18, 2007)

Saved. A hundred times. Or even more...


TNP would like to know where that brain is.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 19, 2007)

Saved!

TNP will be on the look out for a homeless brain!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 19, 2007)

Saved. BTW, how does yours look like? I've met quite a few lately...


TNP will possibly answer this question.


----------



## Risible (Jan 19, 2007)

Saved. I saw it on the Twilight Zone- it was pulpy.... with ridges... in black and white.



TNP will be glad it's a Friday!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 19, 2007)

I'm not sure... With all these homeless brains... And, what makes it even worse, so many brainless drivers... 


TNP knows what I mean...


----------



## fatcharlie (Jan 20, 2007)

Sure do ! Either they are "wet" or "smokie" it's always somethink to look out for 

TNP are just as afraid of snow on the road


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 20, 2007)

Slapped. Ice, ok, not so nice, but snow...


TNP thinks I'm crazy.


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 20, 2007)

Slapped.

TNP has caught up on their household chores.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 20, 2007)

Slapped. Sigh.

TNP is going to a CHRISTMAS party tomorrow.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 21, 2007)

Slapped.


TNP is having some ice cream.


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 21, 2007)

Slapped.

TNP is a fast typer.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 21, 2007)

Sometimes...


TNP has seen Speedy Postales today... (I'm sure I did...)


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 21, 2007)

Saved!

TNP has BEEN Speedy Postales..


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 21, 2007)

Saved. Though not today...


TNP met the Roadposter today.

(I did. Felt like Post E. Coyote due to this...)


----------



## Risible (Jan 21, 2007)

Slapped. But it's early yet.



TNP ran across the Tasmania Poster today.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 21, 2007)

Slapped. Anyway, I'd fear it would be the other way round...


TNP feel slow on the hand...


----------



## mossystate (Jan 21, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> Slapped. Anyway, I'd fear it would be the other way round...
> 
> 
> TNP feel slow on the hand...



say wha???


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 21, 2007)

I guess I shouldn't post such complicated things in the morning, just after crawling out of bed...


TNP has had a beautiful day.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 24, 2007)

Slapped. This poster just came from a brutal cleaning at the dentist. Ouch!

TNP has clean teeth.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 24, 2007)

R: (((((bbwsweetheart))))) I know how you feel... some dentists seem to have learned their job in the slaughterhouse...

Slapped... But luckily my dentist knows what she does...

TNP can feel the pain.


----------



## Aliena (Jan 24, 2007)

Slapped! Coffee first, brushed teeth second! Priorities, ya know? 


TNP shares his/her toothbrush!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 24, 2007)

Slapped. It's mine mine mine! 

TNP uses dental floss.


----------



## Aliena (Jan 24, 2007)

bbwsweetheart said:


> Slapped. It's mine mine mine!
> 
> TNP uses dental floss.



Totally saved!!! Flossing is an essential part of life. 

TNP needs a fan to sleep at night.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 24, 2007)

Yes. The applause lulls me to sleep! Hahahahahaha!!!

TNP purchased a Powerball lottery ticket for tonight's drawing.


----------



## Aliena (Jan 24, 2007)

bbwsweetheart said:


> Yes. The applause lulls me to sleep! Hahahahahaha!!!
> 
> TNP purchased a Powerball lottery ticket for tonight's drawing.



As I write this, it is a slap! However, ask me again in a couple of hours and it will definitely be a save! 

TNP has a vision of what the winning numbers will be.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 24, 2007)

Slapped. I wish! I wish!

TNP loves playing the game of what would I do if I won the lottery?


----------



## Aliena (Jan 24, 2007)

bbwsweetheart said:


> Slapped. I wish! I wish!
> 
> TNP loves playing the game of what would I do if I won the lottery?



SAVED!! Yes! I play it in my head that once I win the lottery, I take the $240 million I won, invest in $239 million more lottery tickets and win $100 million more. I am such a genius!

TNP thinks I should be a bookie with my logic above!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 24, 2007)

Errr. Slaved?

TNP would buy a modest new house and car like a Toyota or Honda and go on a trip around the world if he/she won the lottery. TNP would try to collect the money anonymously and give anonymous gifts to friends. TNP would donate money to the ASPCA.


----------



## Aliena (Jan 24, 2007)

bbwsweetheart said:


> Errr. Slaved?
> 
> TNP would buy a modest new house and car like a Toyota or Honda and go on a trip around the world if he/she won the lottery. TNP would try to collect the money anonymously and give anonymous gifts to friends. TNP would donate money to the ASPCA.



Saved, always liked the Altimas. Saved, a nice porch around the house 2-story with a fireplace in every bedroom makes me feel all warm and cozy inside. Saved, I would give a more than generous portion for the sweet animals of the world. Saved, mine and DH's dream is to take that 33day cruise by Holland America around the world; thrice! And Saved, my friends would not need for anything!

TNP wants to take flying lessons. (hey, I couldn't think of anything! LoL)


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 25, 2007)

Flying lessons... I'm not sure if this would help me...


TNP has a flying license.


----------



## Aliena (Jan 25, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> Flying lessons... I'm not sure if this would help me...
> 
> 
> TNP has a flying license.



Slapped! Errr, ummm, unless you count a night on the town with a few too many and I got naked in the middle of the street, singing Michael Jackson's _Thriller_ while taking a feather boa between my legs and making crude jokes....by sitting...glancing at his...grabbing the third finger...; no memory!:huh: 

TNP has had a flying dream in the last week!


----------



## Risible (Jan 25, 2007)

Slapped. However, I do sometimes float in my dreams. Imagine that- me- floating  .


TNP resents the barking dog next door.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 25, 2007)

Which one? They have two... 


TNP would like to go mad for an hour or so...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 26, 2007)

I am a certified 24-hour a day nut!

I remember when, I remember,
I remember when I lost my mind
There was something so pleasant about that place.
Even your emotions had an echo
In so much space

And when you're out there
Without care,
Yeah, I was out of touch
But it wasn't because I didn't know enough
I just knew too much

Does that make me crazy
Does that make me crazy
Does that make me crazy
Possibly 

And I hope that you are having the time of your life
But think twice, that's my only advice

Come on now, who do you, who do you, who do you, who do you think you are,
Ha ha ha bless your soul
You really think you're in control

Well, I think you're crazy
I think you're crazy
I think you're crazy
Just like me

My heroes had the heart to Lose their lives out on a limb
And all I remember is thinking, I want to be like them
Ever since I was little, ever since I was little it looked like fun
And it's no coincidence I've come
And I can die when I'm done

Maybe I'm crazy
Maybe you're crazy
Maybe we're crazy
Possibly

TNP is possibly crazy too.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 26, 2007)

Saved. Life has driven me crazy...


TNP thinks that TPP is a rare guest, nowadays...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 26, 2007)

:blush: :blush: :blush: :blush: Errrr. Saved.

TNP knows what it's like to be in love! :wubu: :batting:


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 26, 2007)

Saved. 


TNP plots on world domination.


----------



## Aliena (Jan 28, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> Saved.
> 
> 
> TNP plots on world domination.



WaHAAAahhahahahahahah!! Ahem, I mean, slapped!

TNP contemplates what green Jell-O would feel like all over their body!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 28, 2007)

Slapped. I'm enough of a mess...


TNP doesn't understand.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 28, 2007)

Slapped.  

TNP sometimes does wish upon a star.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 29, 2007)

Slaved. Can't remember doing it... 


TNP is confused.


----------



## Risible (Jan 29, 2007)

Saved. There's always something to be confused about... sigh...


TNP had a happy childhood.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 29, 2007)

Well, I'd say slaved. It wasn't bad, but... I dunno... A really happy childhood looks diferent to me...


TNP can relate to this statement.


----------



## GeorgeNL (Jan 29, 2007)

*Sigh* Saved. Having been an loner/outsider didn't really help. 

TNP Has a book about Massage


----------



## Risible (Jan 29, 2007)

Slapped. I must have a thousand books. I'm a bibliophile. No book on massage, but I do have a how-to on napkin folding  .


TNP already has their summer vacation plans.


----------



## GeorgeNL (Jan 29, 2007)

R: He He, I used to call ties, napkins for adults. Though I still don't know how to nod them. 

Saved! Guess why I bought a book about Massage :blush: 

TNP Can't wait for Summer to return


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 29, 2007)

Saved. Sure hope to have less aches and pains then.


TNP doesn't like aches and pains.


----------



## Risible (Jan 30, 2007)

GeorgeNL: Did you buy a book on massage to enrich your Love Life? That's very romantic  !



Timberwolf said:


> Saved. Sure hope to have less aches and pains then.
> 
> 
> TNP doesn't like aches and pains.



Saved. A&Ps are definitely exacerbated in winter, too  .


TNP has an antique wind-up clock.


----------



## GeorgeNL (Jan 30, 2007)

Risible: You're very close. I've never had a love life, but the Queen of hearths took mine. I hope to meet her this summer. 


Slapped! I have a modern radio controlled clock.

TNP: Is going to have dinner soon.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 30, 2007)

Thaved. Wery foon. *gulp* Sorry, shouldn't be takling with more than 3 1/2 ounces in my mouth...


TNP is laughing.


----------



## Risible (Jan 30, 2007)

Saved. These forum games usually tickle my funny bone...ergo, lol!


TNP is wearing boots.


----------



## Spanky (Feb 1, 2007)

Risible said:


> Saved. These forum games usually tickle my funny bone...ergo, lol!
> 
> 
> TNP is wearing boots.



OMG! I am right at this minute! With short pants, in Minnesota and it's 5 degrees out.  

TNP has been to the City of Brotherly Love.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 2, 2007)

Saved - eons ago. A class field trip.

TNP ate so much that he/she can't sleep!!


----------



## Spanky (Feb 2, 2007)

bbwsweetheart said:


> Saved - eons ago. A class field trip.
> 
> TNP ate so much that he/she can't sleep!!



Slapped. Drank too much caffeinated soda pop.  

TNP is more night owl than early bird.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 2, 2007)

Saved! 

TNP needs to use moisturizer on his/her hands because they look like beef jerkey. (Pretty icky!)


----------



## Spanky (Feb 2, 2007)

bbwsweetheart said:


> Saved!
> 
> TNP needs to use moisturizer on his/her hands because they look like beef jerkey. (Pretty icky!)



mmmmmmm, beeeeeef jerkyyyyyy. Oh wait! Slaved! But the elbows, dear, terrible elbows when the temps go below 20 F for periods of time (like January and February here!)

TNP likes beef jerky.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 2, 2007)

Well, the elbows, knees, and nose are not very pretty either.   

Saved. :eat2: :eat1: 

TNP would like to move to California!


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 2, 2007)

Slaved. If it weren't for all this shakin' in that area...


TNP is up late.


----------



## Spanky (Feb 2, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> Slaved. If it weren't for all this shakin' in that area...
> 
> 
> TNP is up late.



Saved. Too late. 12:18AM late. 

TNP has experienced an earthquake.


----------



## Aliena (Feb 2, 2007)

Spanky said:


> TNP has experienced an earthquake.



Saved!!! I was in the 1989 San Francisco earthquake, only I was in Santa Rosa. (1hr north of SF on Hwy. 101)

I was standing at the sink, draining pasta (for a dinner party I was throwing that night) when I felt this dizziness come over me. I dropped the pan containing the pasta in the sink and grabbed hold of the counter top. I opened my closed eyes to realize the whole counter top was moving in a wave fashion. I turned to look at my brother, (who was quite the prankster) to see what the hell he was doing to make this happen. 
As I turned to him, I can see the hanging plants moving back and forth and both of us at the same time shouted, "EARTHQUAKE!!"

Right as we screamed our realizations, someone or some-THING, picked up the whole ground (house and earth) and threw it back down as hard as anything I've ever felt. 
My brother grabbed me and carried me outside. I couldn't believe my eyes! The ground was moving in waves, (such as playing with a parachute with a bunch of friends)and the sound was deafening!! The roar of the earthquake was not just heard, but felt! It went through my body, shaking every atom of my being. 

Thankfully our house only suffered minor damage, but to this day I am keenly aware of every little shake on the ground. I've been known to stop a conversation, marking the time and sure enough, there was an earthquake (tremor) at the time I marked. 


Bet ya didn't expect that long of an answer! 

TNP has been through a scary moment too, that mother nature has thrown at them.


----------



## calauria (Feb 2, 2007)

Aliena said:


> Saved!!! I was in the 1989 San Francisco earthquake, only I was in Santa Rosa. (1hr north of SF on Hwy. 101)
> 
> I was standing at the sink, draining pasta (for a dinner party I was throwing that night) when I felt this dizziness come over me. I dropped the pan containing the pasta in the sink and grabbed hold of the counter top. I opened my closed eyes to realize the whole counter top was moving in a wave fashion. I turned to look at my brother, (who was quite the prankster) to see what the hell he was doing to make this happen.
> As I turned to him, I can see the hanging plants moving back and forth and both of us at the same time shouted, "EARTHQUAKE!!"
> ...




Saved (Hurricane Andrew)

The next poster has met their soulmate.


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 2, 2007)

Saved, i think...


TNP prefers hamburger over hot dog.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 2, 2007)

Saved! However, a hotdog with chili on top is almost as good as a burger!

TNP loves stuffed animals.


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 2, 2007)

Saved.


TNP is... well... is TNP... :doh:


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 2, 2007)

Argh. Saved. 

headache or toothache?


----------



## Risible (Feb 2, 2007)

Slapped. Got neither at this time- achey knee joints, however  .


TNP prefers wine over beer.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 2, 2007)

Saved! However, I do like wine coolers, which are beer.  

TNP prefers hot chocolate to hot tamales.


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 2, 2007)

Saved.


TNP is hot.


----------



## Risible (Feb 2, 2007)

Slapped. Really. Here in L.A., we can get some out-of-this-world tasty tamales; ya just need to know where to go!


TNP would rather read a magazine than a book.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 2, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> Saved.
> 
> 
> TNP is hot.



Saved!! :batting: :batting: :batting: :batting: :batting: 

TNP would rather water ski than ski on snow.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 2, 2007)

Risible said:


> Slapped. Really. Here in L.A., we can get some out-of-this-world tasty tamales; ya just need to know where to go!
> 
> 
> TNP would rather read a magazine than a book.



R. I do like tamales!!! How about a zesty tamale with a cup of hot chocolate?

Slapped. I love books.

TNP should read the above post for the next slap it or save it because TW and Risible posted at the same time! Therefore, I felt that I had to answer both.


----------



## Risible (Feb 2, 2007)

bbwsweetheart said:


> Saved!! :batting: :batting: :batting: :batting: :batting:
> 
> TNP would rather water ski than ski on snow.



I'd have to say slaved... bad ankle. I do float rather well, though.


TNP posts faster than me.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 2, 2007)

Slaved. We have a lot of speedy postaleses here! Not sure. We should have a speedy postales race!

TNP like hugs.


----------



## Risible (Feb 2, 2007)

Saved, natch.


TNP likes candy kisses!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 2, 2007)

Saved!!

TNP remembers when street phones could be found on every street corner.


----------



## Risible (Feb 2, 2007)

Saved. Guess they went the way of TV's sans remote controls, huh?


TNP remembers 8-track tapes.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 2, 2007)

Saved = almost before my time, but my grandfather had some.

TNP hasn't put tinsel on a Christmas tree in years.


----------



## Risible (Feb 2, 2007)

Saved. I don't care for the tinsel effect...


TNP prefers feather boas over boa constrictors.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 2, 2007)

Saved! Had a wacky, but sweet, great aunt who would run around in feather boas. Gotta love those eccentric old ladies.

TNP has an eccentric or even crazy relative or two in his/her family tree.


----------



## Risible (Feb 2, 2007)

Saved. You know what they say, you can pick your friends, but not your relatives...

TNP enjoys wearing hats.


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 2, 2007)

Does a Stetson Baseball Cap count?


TNP will answer my question.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 2, 2007)

Saved. The answer is YES!

TNP has had his/her fortune told.


----------



## Risible (Feb 2, 2007)

Saved. Nothing came true, really.


TNP likes fortune cookies, for the fortune.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 2, 2007)

Saved! They're the best part of that tasteless cookie.

TNP thinks of her/his dog as her/his child.


----------



## Risible (Feb 2, 2007)

Step aside TW, I'll handle this one! *beams at bbwsweetheart* Saved indeed! However, that's just between these four walls, 'cause they're really animals in public.


TNP watched the soaps today.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 2, 2007)

*beams back at Risible*

Slapped. Not a big fan of soaps. 

TNP likes kitty cats!


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 2, 2007)

*stepping back into action*

Saved.


TNP is a soap fan.


----------



## Risible (Feb 2, 2007)

Slap-a-doodle-doo!!! Loathe them.


TNP is a sci-fi fan.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 2, 2007)

Saved. Like all the Star Treks, Star Wars, etc.

TNP likes photoshopping.


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 2, 2007)

Slaved. Can't explain.


TNP is a Fantasy fan.


----------



## Risible (Feb 2, 2007)

Saved. Love, love, love Lord of the Rings, et. al.


TNP knows what photoshopping is, 'cause I don't.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 2, 2007)

Risible said:


> Saved. Love, love, love Lord of the Rings, et. al.
> 
> 
> TNP knows what photoshopping is, 'cause I don't.



Errr. :blush: 

I am just learning to do it, but I THINK photoshopping is synonymous with manipulating photos. 

TNP has seen a few episodes of American Idol this season.


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 2, 2007)

Slapped. Guess why...


TNP has heard of the computer program "Adobe Photoshop".


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 2, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> Slapped. Guess why...
> 
> 
> TNP has heard of the computer program "Adobe Photoshop".



Saved. :doh: 

Is there a German version of American Idol, TW?

TNP can have a dry wit at times.


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 2, 2007)

R: Could be... Got no TV, so... *shrugs*

Saved. Except I'm at my wit's end...


TNP has seen me there.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 2, 2007)

Saved.

TNP will be at his/her wit's beginning if he/she gets some sleep.


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 2, 2007)

Saved. Could be possible.


TNP knows TPP.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 2, 2007)

Saved!! 

TNP needs some rest.


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 2, 2007)

Saved.

TNP, too...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 3, 2007)

Saved!

TNP will sleep in tomorrow! :happy:


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 3, 2007)

I'll try...


TNP will surely do.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 3, 2007)

Saved!!

TNP is wearing black shoes.


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 3, 2007)

Slapped. white.


TNP is surprised. Kind of.


----------



## spuds (Feb 3, 2007)

saved

Im constantly surprised comes with the short attention span
I used to be anti white shoes but recently bought a pair and i love them so good on you.

TNP is checking out my profile thinking what the hell ???


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 3, 2007)

saved.


TNP isn't around the corner...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 3, 2007)

Saved.

TNP eats road kill.


----------



## spuds (Feb 3, 2007)

Slapped

TNP Drives a Subaru?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 3, 2007)

Slapped. Opel.


TNP has some grey brain cells running in circles, too...


----------



## Risible (Feb 4, 2007)

Slapped. My brain cells stayed home today.


TNP loves to fly.


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 4, 2007)

Slaved. Haven't had the chance to fly, yet...


TNP loves flies.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 4, 2007)

Slapped.

TNP loves bbws and/or fas.


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 4, 2007)

Saved. I love BBWs... :smitten:


TNP could have told that.


----------



## FreshOxygen (Feb 4, 2007)

please post the number.... thanks


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 5, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> Saved. I love BBWs... :smitten:
> 
> 
> TNP could have told that.



Saved.

TNP likes some form of electronic style music.


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 5, 2007)

Saved.


TNP, too.


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 5, 2007)

Saved.

TNP has itchy eyes.


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 5, 2007)

Slapped. Except squinty eyes do count, too.


TNP is a count.


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 5, 2007)

Slapped.

TNP is eating or at least craving icecream?


----------



## Risible (Feb 5, 2007)

Slapped. But, I do have Haagen Daaz in the freezer in the event that craving should arrive.


TNP hates Mondays.


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 5, 2007)

I dislike them, if that counts. But, on the other hand, I sometimes feel like mondays are working overtime...


TNP knows this feeling.


----------



## scarcity (Feb 5, 2007)

Saved! Especially last monday - It was even hard to wake up at 10 (I decided to "skip" the first class  )

The next poster has worn safety glasses over his/her regular glasses at some time in the past month.


----------



## Risible (Feb 5, 2007)

Slapped. Not since I've stopped making bombs  .


TNP votes.


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 5, 2007)

Slaved. Depends...


TNP clarifies.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 5, 2007)

Slaved?? TW casts his vote in Germany when or if he votes.

TNP bought some 6-pack Good Humor ice cream bars for .99!


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 5, 2007)

Slapped. Interesting what you can buy, though...


TNP is a treat.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 5, 2007)

Lol. Saved! (According to certain :wubu: georgeous gentleman!:wubu: )

TNP is giving his/her sweetheart chocolate for Valentine's Day.


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 8, 2007)

Slaved. Ask me afterwards...


TNP is busy.


----------



## Risible (Feb 8, 2007)

Slapped. I'm on here, aren't I? Can't be hanging out here and be too busy... 


TNP's favorite color is blue.


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 8, 2007)

Saved. One of them...


TNP is curious.


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 10, 2007)

Saved. I always am.


TNP is in a state of surprised confusion.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 10, 2007)

Saved! (You're talking to yourself, TW!!)

TNP is very happy because his/her waitress brought her a double portion size of pecan pie for dessert. (He/she shared the joy with his/her dinner companions.)


----------



## Aliena (Feb 10, 2007)

bbwsweetheart said:


> Saved! (You're talking to yourself, TW!!)
> 
> TNP is very happy because his/her waitress brought her a double portion size of pecan pie for dessert. (He/she shared the joy with his/her dinner companions.)



Slapped. Not much of a pecan pie person, but I do love a nice slice of cheesecake! 

TNP went snow sledding today.


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 10, 2007)

Slapped. Snow? Is that something edible?


TNP can feel my sadness.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 10, 2007)

Aliena said:


> Slapped. Not much of a pecan pie person, but I do love a nice slice of cheesecake!
> 
> TNP went snow sledding today.



Slapped. The sled would probably sink into the snow and disappear from view.  

TNP posted on The Lounge today.


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 10, 2007)

Saved... And yesterday, and the day before, and so on. What else should I do without snow?

TNP can feel my sadness.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 10, 2007)

Slapped. Sorry! I like no snow!!

TNP likes to ski.


----------



## mossystate (Feb 10, 2007)

*picturing me gathering snow as I roll down the mountain*..ummm...

Shlapped

The next poster had no posters on their walls when they were a child/teen.


----------



## Veronica VonDiesel (Feb 10, 2007)

Saved! The electric lime and orange striped wallpaper that adorned my 1970's bedroom as a child would have rejected aesthetic competition vigorously.

TNP likes the word "fornicate" more than "intercourse."


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 10, 2007)

Slapped.

TNP eats bugs.


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 10, 2007)

Slapped.


TNP doesn't like snow.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 10, 2007)

Saved!

TNP is going to draw pictures for the bbw bodice-ripper story!


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 10, 2007)

Saved. I hope so... 


TNP likes mangas/animes.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 10, 2007)

Slaved. Not sure. Depends upon the individual piece of "art".  

TNP hates toothaches.


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 10, 2007)

Saved. 


TNP will go to bed.


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 11, 2007)

Saved. (I just got finished working a night shift.)

TNP hasn't had anything to eat in quite a while.


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 11, 2007)

Slapped. Just chewing on some wings'n'nuggets...


TNP is hungry.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 11, 2007)

Saved. Just thinking about dinner possibilities

TNP had a six hour-long chat today.


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 11, 2007)

Slapped.


TNP feels good.


----------



## Krissy12 (Feb 11, 2007)

Saved! I like to think that I always feel good. 

TNP watches reality TV.


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 11, 2007)

TV? Sorry, but is that something edible? Oh, wait, now I remember... that big black thingy in the corner of my room is called TV... :huh:


TNP owns a computer.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 11, 2007)

Saved!

TNP does not watch much tv.


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 11, 2007)

Saved. 


TNP has been in seventh heaven lately.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 11, 2007)

Saved!!  

TNP didn't watch the Grammy Awards.


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 11, 2007)

Saved.


TNP knows who got the Grammys.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 11, 2007)

Slapped. (Didn't watch the show either!)

TNP doesn't like award shows.


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 11, 2007)

Saved. *yawn* Boring...


TNP agrees.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 11, 2007)

Saved!!

TNP ain't seen nothin' yet!


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 11, 2007)

Slaved.


TNP is confused by my answer.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 11, 2007)

Saved

TNP will explain that confusing response.


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 11, 2007)

Saved. I'm not sure if I haven't seen nothing...


TNP can see clearly now that the rain has gone...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 11, 2007)

Slaved!

TNP finds it peaceful to listen to rain when falling asleep. (No thunder or lightning)


----------



## Veronica VonDiesel (Feb 11, 2007)

Saved. Feeling peaceful and relaxed just thinking about it...

TNP would prefer to be sprayed by a skunk than poked by a porcupine.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 11, 2007)

Saved!!

TNP would prefer skinny dipping to streaking


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 12, 2007)

Saved.


TNP just came out of bed.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 12, 2007)

Slapped

TNP has never ridden in a hot air balloon.


----------



## Risible (Feb 12, 2007)

Saved. Totally saved.


TNP is afraid of heights!


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 12, 2007)

Slaved. Depends...


TNP has dreamt of being a bird...


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 12, 2007)

Saved.

TNP has dreamed that they were dreaming.


----------



## Risible (Feb 12, 2007)

Saved. Strange, but true...


TNP is wearing jeans.


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 12, 2007)

Saved.


TNP doesn't wear jeans.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 12, 2007)

Slapped.

TNP made the mistake of lying down with a full stomach. ( )


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 13, 2007)

(((((bbwsweetheart))))) <- careful hug


Saved. Urk.


TNP feels somewhat sick.


----------



## Risible (Feb 13, 2007)

Slapped. No, I'm good, I'm good.


TNP feels well too.


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 13, 2007)

Slapped. Aches & pains don't count as "feeling well", I'd think...


TNP has posted quite often lately.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 13, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> (((((bbwsweetheart))))) <- careful hug
> 
> 
> Saved. Urk.
> ...



THanks, TW. ((((((((((((((TW)))))))))))) Felt ick all night and woke up feeling ick too. 

Yes, TPP has posted a lot recently.

TNP wonders where in the world Punkin went?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 13, 2007)

Saved! Due to the mess that is called my life, I didn't really recognize the silence...


TNP has a clue...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 15, 2007)

Saved!!! Our punkin is working late and, consequenly, sick.  

TNP wishes punkin well.


----------



## mossystate (Feb 15, 2007)

Since I don't know who punkin is..and it could be someone I don't like..lol..ummmm..*suspended save..like fruit in jello*

the next poster has eaten too much salt and is very thirsty


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 15, 2007)

bbwsweetheart said:


> Saved!!! Our punkin is working late and, consequenly, sick.
> 
> TNP wishes punkin well.


Defintively saved! Get well soon Punkin1024!



mossystate said:


> Since I don't know who punkin is..and it could be someone I don't like..lol..ummmm..*suspended save..like fruit in jello*
> 
> the next poster has eaten too much salt and is very thirsty


R: I'm sure you'd like her, mossy...
Slaved. 
Had some sweatdriving work to do (carrying some furniture downstairs), so I'm thirsty because of that...


TNP feels sore.


----------



## fatcharlie (Feb 19, 2007)

Luckley not....But could have if I had sleept in my caravan last friday.....

TNP get curius and wondered why !


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 20, 2007)

Saved! And I hope that TNP and TPP are the same person...


TNP will tell us about that caravan...


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 20, 2007)

Slapped.

TNP likes to abbreviate when they post more frequently than seldomly.


----------



## Risible (Feb 20, 2007)

Slapped. I guess I'm old fashioned- or perhaps just old- when it comes to that.


TNP enjoys camping.


----------



## fatcharlie (Feb 20, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> Saved! And I hope that TNP and TPP are the same person...
> 
> 
> TNP will tell us about that caravan...



Well some youngsters have practis some explosive on and in it. First they have blowed the door lock. Then burnt of some in the sink in the bathroom so everything was tored down, mirrrow and window. Last one jthey have adapted on the outside of the wall and blowed 25-30 cm hole in diameter through the wall and filled the whole caravan with splitter.:shocked: :shocked:  So I don't have a useable caravan anylonger Just hope that my insurens company will be fair, so I can afford to bay a new one.
Probly it was the same youngster that blow a door to a flat on saturday and today this afternoon that found a lot of explosivs in a bus terminal. And the Police took 4 guys in age between 19-21 years old. 
I guess they had fun and pratice on my caravan 

Well I enjoy camping a lot but now .......

TNP is also :shocked:


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 20, 2007)

Saved. Absolutely :shocked:.


TNP can't sleep.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 20, 2007)

fatcharlie said:


> Well some youngsters have practis some explosive on and in it. First they have blowed the door lock. Then burnt of some in the sink in the bathroom so everything was tored down, mirrrow and window. Last one jthey have adapted on the outside of the wall and blowed 25-30 cm hole in diameter through the wall and filled the whole caravan with splitter.:shocked: :shocked:  So I don't have a useable caravan anylonger Just hope that my insurens company will be fair, so I can afford to bay a new one.
> Probly it was the same youngster that blow a door to a flat on saturday and today this afternoon that found a lot of explosivs in a bus terminal. And the Police took 4 guys in age between 19-21 years old.
> I guess they had fun and pratice on my caravan
> 
> ...



Charlie, that's horrible! Sorry!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 20, 2007)

Slapped. (I sleepy like a baby. I dream of my honey and off I go!)

TNP is chewing gum.


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 20, 2007)

Slapped. I don't think I'm chewinggum...


TNP wonders what the hell is going on in my head.


----------



## Risible (Feb 20, 2007)

fatcharlie said:


> Well some youngsters have practis some explosive on and in it. First they have blowed the door lock. Then burnt of some in the sink in the bathroom so everything was tored down, mirrrow and window. Last one jthey have adapted on the outside of the wall and blowed 25-30 cm hole in diameter through the wall and filled the whole caravan with splitter.:shocked: :shocked:  So I don't have a useable caravan anylonger Just hope that my insurens company will be fair, so I can afford to bay a new one.
> Probly it was the same youngster that blow a door to a flat on saturday and today this afternoon that found a lot of explosivs in a bus terminal. And the Police took 4 guys in age between 19-21 years old.
> I guess they had fun and pratice on my caravan
> 
> Well I enjoy camping a lot but now .......



Gee, Charlie, I'm sorry to hear that! It is shocking. I hope the vandals that they caught can come up with some restitution for you.


----------



## Spanky (Feb 20, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> Slapped. I don't think I'm chewinggum...
> 
> 
> TNP wonders what the hell is going on in my head.




SLAPPED! I wonder what is going on ON your head!  

TNP has seen what they believe to be an extraterrestrial UFO.


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 21, 2007)

Slapped. Only seen terrestrial UFOs yet.


TNP has seen them, too.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 21, 2007)

Slaved. You mean I shouldn't be committed to this insane asylum after all?  

TNP owns a ufo.


----------



## Spanky (Feb 21, 2007)

bbwsweetheart said:


> Slaved. You mean I shouldn't be committed to this insane asylum after all?
> 
> TNP owns a ufo.



Slapped. You meant a YUGO didn't you??  

TNP owned a Yugo once.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 21, 2007)

R. No, I meant unidentified flying object!  

Slapped.

TNP can't wait to try out for Who Wants to be a Millionaire!


----------



## daddyoh70 (Feb 21, 2007)

bbwsweetheart said:


> TNP can't wait to try out for Who Wants to be a Millionaire!




Slapped.
I ain't got enuff smarts. I'd run out of life lines on the first question.

TNP has had a paranormal experience.


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 21, 2007)

Has had? I am! But seriously, saved. Paranormal experiences aren't that paranormal in my family...


TNP wonders about my new avatar pic.


----------



## Risible (Feb 21, 2007)

Saved. Looks like some kind of warning, though...

TNP has been able to decipher TW's avatar's warning.


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 21, 2007)

Saved. It's some kind of bluescreen...


TNP is curious (as always...?).


----------



## fatcharlie (Feb 21, 2007)

Yes, saved but I saw the answer in another tread......water what about water ?


TNP haven't seen it 



Charlie, that's horrible! Sorry! 

Gee, Charlie, I'm sorry to hear that! It is shocking. I hope the vandals that they caught can come up with some restitution for you.
Thank you TW, BBWSWEETHEART and Risible ....Yet I don't know what will happen with it


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 21, 2007)

Saved.

TNP wants to adopt a Norwegian Forest cat.


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 22, 2007)

Meow! Err, saved. And a Spitz (Keeshond?).


TNP thinks this would be too cute.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 22, 2007)

Saved!

TNP would like to adopt many many critters.


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 22, 2007)

bbwsweetheart said:


> Saved!
> 
> TNP would like to adopt many many critters.


Saved. If I had space, time and money for it... 



TNP can literally see me walking around in a cloud of pets...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 22, 2007)

Saved! (Birds!!)

TNP likes to eat M&Ms.


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 22, 2007)

Slaved. I'd prefer some real chocolate, though.



TNP doesn't believe.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 22, 2007)

Slaved. I sort of believe!!

TNP is a discriminating chocolate eater.


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 22, 2007)

Slapped.

TNP doesn't share my o(pi)nion.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 22, 2007)

Saved!  

TNP has to go eat dinner now because it's piping hot.


----------



## mossystate (Feb 22, 2007)

Slapped..I have to figure out what restaurant/take-out I am going to choose for this evenings festivities..

the next poster ..at some point today..counted the number of steps they climbed..


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 22, 2007)

Slapped.


TNP has a Velo in their signature...


----------



## Spanky (Feb 22, 2007)

Slapped, that would be Mossy, not me. Love Velos, though, and ride them frequently. Mountain velos, racing velos, street velos, etc. 

TNP likes to hunt for wild mushrooms.


----------



## Risible (Feb 22, 2007)

Slapped. My teenage 'shroom days are long gone.


TNP actually likes truffles, not the chocolate kind.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 23, 2007)

Slapped. I've got simple plebian tastes.

TNP owns a pair of red panties!


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 23, 2007)

Slapped.


TNP can tell me the difference between cloud 7 and cloud 9.


----------



## Risible (Feb 23, 2007)

Slapped. One's a disco (or was).

TNP discoed in the '70s.


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 23, 2007)

Slapped. Born in '69...


TNP is of the same vintage...


----------



## mossystate (Feb 23, 2007)

I am an older vintage..slapped(I just 'got' the velo thing..lol)


the next poster has been arrested


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 23, 2007)

Slaved. Not in real life, only in games...


TNP knows where to quickly find the words "tolerate" "like" and "love" in this forum.


----------



## mossystate (Feb 23, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> Slaved. Not in real life, only in games...
> 
> 
> TNP knows where to quickly find the words "tolerate" "like" and "love" in this forum.



SAVED..I OWN that mother!!!.. 

the next poster wants to complete my slap or save thingy becaus ei am tired


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 23, 2007)

Slaved... Not quite sure, I'm a bit lost right now...


TNP has been lost before.


----------



## Spanky (Feb 23, 2007)

Saved, many, many times. Never ask directions either. Very male in that respect!  

TNP loves big snowstorms.....when they happen on the weekend.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 23, 2007)

Slapped.

TNP loves year-round warm weather.


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 23, 2007)

Would be nice, yes.


TNP was off for breakfast/lunch/dinner.


----------



## Risible (Feb 23, 2007)

Slapped. Off to bake cookies...


TNP likes homebaked cookies :eat2: .


----------



## Spanky (Feb 23, 2007)

Saved. Big time. Oatmeal white chocolate chip. Plz send rt now thx.

TNP didn't do anything today to add carbon dioxide to the planet's atmosphere....besides breathing.


----------



## fatcharlie (Feb 24, 2007)

Saved, been indoors the whole day snowstorm outside. (But we use some electricity (mostly waterpower and safe) and heater (but we are conected together with 5.000 other houses, to a large powerstation using carbage and spill heat water from industry)

TNP is also aware of whats happen to our environment and dont drive a huge petrol drinking car.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 25, 2007)

Saved!!!!

TNP got sprayed by a skunk once.


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 25, 2007)

Slapped. Never met a skunk yet.



TNP got sprayed by a truck.


----------



## fatcharlie (Feb 25, 2007)

Saved but it was a bus 


TNP allways drives carfully when rainy and lots of puddles


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 25, 2007)

Saved. I always drive carefully, though it sometimes doesn't seem so...


TNP is a careful driver, too.


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 25, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> Saved. I always drive carefully, though it sometimes doesn't seem so...
> 
> 
> TNP is a careful driver, too.



*Ahahahahahahahahahahahahaha*

*breathe*

*Ahahahahahahahahahahahahaha*

Slapped. TNP has never driven "stick" or manual transmission.


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 25, 2007)

Slapped. My recent car is actually the first car with automatic transmission.


TNP wonders what exactly Fuzzy was laughing about, too.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 26, 2007)

Saved. 

TNP hopes that Fuzzy will enlighten us.


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 26, 2007)

Saved.


TNP is Fuzzy, who will explain his outburst of laughter.


----------



## Spanky (Feb 26, 2007)

Slapped. Can be fuzzy, but never Fuzzy. 

I think Fuzzy has a driving story (accident) with a VW Beetle in the past if I recall. Maybe that is it. Do tell!

TNP knows about Fuzzy's Bug.


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 26, 2007)

What the...? :doh: Yeah, saved!


TNP knows more about it. (ie. where to find the thread Fuzzy told his story...)


----------



## Spanky (Feb 26, 2007)

Saved: Random confessions Part Quarte (now closed but still read-able)

Do a search on "beetle" and look about halfway down for post responses and find Fuzzy's original post (or a copy reply thereof..)

<wow! got to use "thereof" in a sentence>

TNP likes the new beetle better than the old beetle....


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 26, 2007)

Slapped. Not that I don't like the new Beetle, but gotta go with the original.

TNP has to pee.


----------



## Spanky (Feb 26, 2007)

Saved. Headed to the house right now!!

TNP takes indoor plumbing for absolute granted, (hasn't pee pee'd in an outhouse in the winter with the temp below 0 deg F.)


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 26, 2007)

Saved, but have used an outhouse in my lifetime!

TNP likes country music.


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 26, 2007)

Saved.

*TNP* knows what 
BSE or *CJD* stand for 
without looking it up.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 26, 2007)

:blush: :blush: :blush: Slapped.

TNP will explain.


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 26, 2007)

Saved.

BSE - Bovine Spongiform Encephalopathy (Mad Cow Disease of COWS)
CJD - Creutzfeld-Jacob Disease (Mad Cow Disease of HUMANS)

TNP just said huh? when they read all of that.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 26, 2007)

Saved!  

TNP wants to go on vacation very very very badly.


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 27, 2007)

Saved. Saved! SAVED!!!!


TNP has seen the tears of a clown.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 27, 2007)

Saved.

TNP is now going to watch the last half hour of American Idol.


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 28, 2007)

Slapped.


TNP did.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 28, 2007)

Slapped! There was no last half hour.  It wasn't a two-hour episode, only an hour and a half.

TNP is tired of not speaking to human beings when he/she makes calls.


----------



## Risible (Feb 28, 2007)

Saved- "Voice Mail Hell"


TNP will be on the phone for two hours today.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 28, 2007)

Slaved. Maybe.

Note: If she is, TPP will probably not speak to a single human!  

TNP wakes up with wild and crazy morning hair.


----------



## Risible (Feb 28, 2007)

Saved. My dog, too (as per photo, below!)


TNP loves owls. Especially Great Horned Owls. 

View attachment resize1.jpg


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 28, 2007)

R. Cute dog! What's his/her name? What kind?

Slaved. I like all animals, but don't know much about owls.

TNP will explain why she likes owls.


----------



## Risible (Feb 28, 2007)

R: Bear. I've got two Shih Tzu- Bear and Bubbles, and a Kitty, Pesti.

A. Owls are one of those perfect creatures (though, to be fair, there are many perfect creatures [except, of course, for humans  ]). We have the GH owls in our neighborhood, hootin' away every night. They really go- who, *who*, who.


TNP is a really nice person  .


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 28, 2007)

R. I was geocaching with a friend a few years ago, and we disturbed some kind of enormous owl. Watching that huge owl silently glide over us was an awesome experience; we just froze in our tracks and watched in wonderment.

:blush: :blush: :blush: Errrr. Slaved. Some people say so!! :blush: :blush: :blush: 

TNP is a super nice person!


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 28, 2007)

I don't know, it's up to you to judge this...


TNP has seen an owl as tiny as a sparrow, once.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 28, 2007)

Slapped. Cool! Do tell!!

TNP needs to have lunch soon or his/her tummy will rumble so loudly that it can be heard around the world. :eat2: :eat1:


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 28, 2007)

Lunch? At 9:40 PM?


TNP has heard some thunder today.


----------



## Risible (Feb 28, 2007)

No thunder, just the hum of embarrassment when I realized that I posted Slap It or Save It format in another thread. 


TNP has also done this...


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 28, 2007)

If you mean mix up the answers to threads, yes. I f you mean slap/save it in specific, no. (except it might have been by purpose...)


TNP has put their sunglasses in the fridge before.


----------



## Risible (Feb 28, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> If you mean mix up the answers to threads, yes. I f you mean slap/save it in specific, no. (except it might have been by purpose...)
> 
> 
> TNP has put their sunglasses in the fridge before.



R: I didn't mean to mix up the threads. Head, meet desk.


Slapped. However, I have stowed the milk in the cupboard before...


TNP is having a less confused day than I am.


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 28, 2007)

R: Slowly, even though this specific mishap didn't happen to me, nobody is free from it. 

Slapped. Though it wasn't today that I put my sunglasses in the fridge...


TNP has a headache...


----------



## Risible (Feb 28, 2007)

Slapped. No headache (thanks to my hard head when it met the desk), but a shoulder ache.


TNP will explain if the Eagle Owl ate the Blue M&M, or what...


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 28, 2007)

I'll try to make it short... Captain T-Bone III. decided he'd need a rest from the permanent teeth-theat of some board members, so he went on a vacation. The morning after he left, I woke up with this blue screen lighting up as I opened my eyes. Today, after I had found and removed the reason for that bluescreen, I changed myself into an eagle owl to relax a bit.
*whew* *pant* Saved.

TNP is somehow somewhat confused now.


----------



## Risible (Feb 28, 2007)

Slapped. Not confused- I totally understand the endangered status of Captain T-Bone III- but there's always room for IV! :eat2: 


TNP has a sweet tooth for blue M&M's- or any color, really!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 1, 2007)

Saved!!

TNP is going to have chili with sour cream , cheese, and crackers for lunch.


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 1, 2007)

Slapped. I'll have lasagne for dinner.


TNP misses the M&M people.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 2, 2007)

Slaved. Don't know. Most of the time I felt like eating the M&M people. Too much temptation!!!

TNP needs to go to bed now.


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 2, 2007)

Saved. Somehow. Though it isn't too long I got up...


TNP doesn't understand.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 2, 2007)

Slapped!!!   

TNP felt like today dragged on and on and on and on and on.


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 2, 2007)

...and on and on and on and on... stop draggin'!


TNP knows how this feels...


----------



## fatcharlie (Mar 2, 2007)

Saved I really know, more than five years now everything inside is a mess 




bbwsweetheart said:


> TNP needs to go to bed now.


I think that's what I need now.

TNP also have a hard time to stop and rest.........:bounce:


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 2, 2007)

Saved. A little peace for my mind would be nice...


TNP is wide awake.


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 2, 2007)

Slapped. 

TNP has had some kind of coincidence happen to them earlier.


----------



## Spanky (Mar 3, 2007)

Slapped. and not a coincidence either....

TNP has had to use a snowblower in the past 24 hours.


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 3, 2007)

Slapped. (Don't own one. But I had to shovel quite a bit of snow.)

TNP has snow where they live.


----------



## mossystate (Mar 3, 2007)

well...saved...but only tiny, dirty piles in parking lots...

the next poster is thinking "it s 1:40AM, why is Monique not in bed"


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 3, 2007)

Slapped. I wouldn't have been sure about that, because it's been 10:40 AM over here at that time.


TNP thinks "doh, why did he have to be the next poster?" .


----------



## Risible (Mar 4, 2007)

Saved. I can never think what to say ..... 


TNP knows exactly what she/he is going to say.


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 4, 2007)

Slaved. Not really.


TNP is/has been in L.A.


----------



## Risible (Mar 4, 2007)

Saved. In Los Angeles (where the weather, not that you asked, is a balmy 75 degrees or so today, 80 yesterday).

TNP had some BBQ today.


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 4, 2007)

Slapped.


TNP has a quote of Zandoz in their sig.


----------



## Risible (Mar 4, 2007)

Saved. He's very quote-worthy, IMO, and is a real gentleman.


TNP has similarly exalted Zandoz.


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 4, 2007)

Saved. It's a good life motto...



TNP has seen something surprising today.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 5, 2007)

Slapped. 

TNP is listening to the wind howl!


----------



## Risible (Mar 5, 2007)

Slapped. It was a little gusty earlier today, but pretty warm- 80 or so.

TNP is listening to crickets.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 6, 2007)

Slapped. I wish I was listening to crickets!

TNP has not seen snow at all this winter.


----------



## mossystate (Mar 6, 2007)

Slapped...for being Seattle, we have seen our share of all kinds of wacky weather, this winter!

The next poster has recently asked someone to smell something they KNOW is rotten..


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 6, 2007)

Slapped. There had been some, but not for long... 



TNP has seen more than enough snow this winter.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 6, 2007)

Saved! It even snowed yesterday when the sky was sunny and blue!  

TNP owns a big pink purse.


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 6, 2007)

Slapped.


TNP does.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 6, 2007)

Saved. It's quite pink and quite BIG.

TNP would like to own a big pink purse.


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 6, 2007)

Slapped. 


TNP wanders through the threads.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 6, 2007)

Saved. 

TNP has meowed today.


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 6, 2007)

Saved.


TNP would like to cuddle a cat right now.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 6, 2007)

Saved!! :happy: :happy: :happy: :happy: :happy: 

TNP is in love.


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 6, 2007)

Saved. Each day anew.


TNP feels similar.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 6, 2007)

Saved. (It's nice, isn't it?)      

TNP lives with his/her head in the clouds.


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 6, 2007)

Slapped. Watching my steps...


TNP can imagine why.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 6, 2007)

Saved.

TNP can't dance very well.


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 6, 2007)

Slaved. Have never attended a dancing school. But some people say that it actually looks good when I'm making fun of dancing...


TNP can tell I'm getting sleepy.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 6, 2007)

Saved!

TNP needs to get enough sleep so he can get up to drive his mom to work.


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 6, 2007)

Saved.


TNP wishes me a good night.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 6, 2007)

Saved. Sleep well, TW. Sweet dreams. Don't let the bed bugs bite.

TNP should be studying, but doesn't feel like it so she/he won't!


----------



## fatcharlie (Mar 6, 2007)

Slaped I should have written a protocol for our roadassociasion ??

TNP don't understand my english sometimes


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 6, 2007)

Slaved.

TNP sprayed on too much perfume this morning.


----------



## Spanky (Mar 6, 2007)

Slapped. Gosh, I sure hope so.  

TNP has driven at speeds above 100 mph (160 kph).


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 7, 2007)

Saved. About 130 mph. Then I had to hit the brakes...
Oh, and in games, I've been driving about 200 mph...


TNP wouldn't be able to endure such speed.


----------



## fatcharlie (Mar 7, 2007)

Slaped sure I could but I guess my old SAAB would have fallen apart, 150-160 kph is the highest I been driving on German Freeways  

TNP have got a speed ticket


----------



## Risible (Mar 7, 2007)

Saved. I was 17 and in my first car, a Volkswagen Bug auto-shift. I was on the freeway following a California Highway Patrolman's car at his speed, which was beyond the speed limit. He pulled behind me, hit the lights and pulled me over. I figured that if I was going the speed he was at, it must be safe. I didn't consider it wouldn't be legal.  


TNP also had a Volkswagen Bug.


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 7, 2007)

Slapped.


TNP's quick reaction at the wheel saved a friend's car's life...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 7, 2007)

Slapped.

TPP will explain about saving a friend's car.


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 7, 2007)

Saved. I'll PM you later. Got something on the stove...


TNP realizes that TPP's TPP was also TNP.


----------



## Spanky (Mar 7, 2007)

Saved. 

TNP or TPP realizes that TNP and TPP generally are Timberwolf or bbwsweetheart.


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 7, 2007)

Slaved. Not in general, but quite often...


TNP is confused.


----------



## Risible (Mar 7, 2007)

Slapped. Got it  .


TNP is either TPP or ..... someone else! FWIW.


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 7, 2007)

Saved. But I wonder what FWIW should mean...


TNP can and will tell me.


----------



## Risible (Mar 7, 2007)

Oh! For what it's worth  .


TNP loves the challenge of acronyms!


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 7, 2007)

Saved. Often I can figure out what it should mean, but sometimes, I'm challenged...


TNP fights with typos.


----------



## Risible (Mar 7, 2007)

Slapped. Not so much, though I'm not perfect  !


TNP types 50+ wpm.


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 7, 2007)

I dunno. Never tested. Though I'd doubt that such a speed would be possible with the 2-finger-system... (Sometimes even "sytem eagle"...)


TNP can relate to my doubts.


----------



## Risible (Mar 7, 2007)

TW, learn your QWERTY.

TNP knows what I'm referring to.


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 7, 2007)

Saved. I guess. Though it would be better for me to learn the qwertz... 


TNP can do the qwertz. Or the qwerty.


----------



## fatcharlie (Mar 8, 2007)

Risible said:


> TNP also had a Volkswagen Bug.



Yes my first "car" was a VW 57' with that small round window back and pointers on the side that you had to pull up by hand when it was winter and froozen. But I love:wubu: that wagon there was not a lot of things that could brake . The only big problem was that you didn't have a petrolmeasurer just a tap that you pulled over to reserv when the engeen started to cough . But sometimes you had forgotten to bring the tap back when you have filled it up and you had allready been using the reserv when it began to cough. I had some long nithly walks to get petrol, but that was healhty  .

What was the question now ????

qwertz ??? saved, slaved or slaped ?? Is that the same as quick writing - stenografi ?
TNP please help me ! singing*Help somebody, help................ *


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 8, 2007)

Just take a look at your keyboard, letter area, upper left side... 
*sings* "...with a little help from my friends..."


TNP loves to sing.


----------



## Risible (Mar 8, 2007)

Charlie R: I think one is very forgiving of their first car, don't you think? It may be the worst, most unreliable car you've ever had, but still, it gets you where you want to go without relying on Mom and Dad!

Saved. I like to sing, I sing to my doggies a lot, but I'm not kareoke quality!  


TNP enjoys kareoke!


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 8, 2007)

Slaved. Haven't tried karaoke yet.


TNP wonders why.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 8, 2007)

Saved.

TPP will elaborate.


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 8, 2007)

Saved. I'm not so much of a party guy...


TNP is picky.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 8, 2007)

Slaved....overall, I'm not. However, the important things, I am.

TNP understands.


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 8, 2007)

Saved. Makes sense to me...


TNP did something senseless in their life.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 8, 2007)

Saved. Many many senseless things.

TNP is hungry.


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 8, 2007)

Slapped. Just finished my chicken nuggets and chicken wings. (No, they didn't cackle or flutter...)


TNP was like :huh: :blink: *giggle* while reading my answer.


----------



## fatcharlie (Mar 8, 2007)

Yes, saved, my friend I saw the other thread also  

TNP smiles some too


----------



## Risible (Mar 8, 2007)

Saved. Smiled... and cackled, too.  


TNP is getting sleepy.


----------



## fatcharlie (Mar 8, 2007)

Saved it's time for bed since many hour 2.30 middel of night. 

TNP I hope to see later this day


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 8, 2007)

I'm not sure if he was thinking of me as he wrote this... 


TNP thinks.


----------



## Risible (Mar 8, 2007)

Saved. Therefore, I am.

TNP knows what Cogito, ergo sum means.


----------



## mossystate (Mar 8, 2007)

Looked it up..so...saved..ha...

the next poster will be Timberwolf..


----------



## Risible (Mar 8, 2007)

Slapped. Though, admittedly, he is way faster than me, so he must not be in this thread.

TNP will more than likely be TW  .


----------



## mossystate (Mar 8, 2007)

Risible said:


> Slapped. Though, admittedly, he is way faster than me, so he must not be in this thread.
> 
> TNP will more than likely be TW  .



Slapped( I think someone will actually slap me if I keep this up )

Ok

The next poster most certainly might be..Timberwolf..or a fat woman...go with the odds...


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 8, 2007)

Slaved... I'm TW, as you can plainly see... (eyes to the left, please...)
I haven't been around the last minutes because of an urgent meeting...
(so to speak)


TNP wonders what this might mean...


----------



## Risible (Mar 8, 2007)

Slapped. TMI almost.


TNP ponders the meaning of life.


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 8, 2007)

Slapped. Actually, I ponder about TMI...


TNP can guess I might be too tired to get the solution...


----------



## Risible (Mar 8, 2007)

Saved. It is, I think, about 5:45 a.m. or so your time, so, yeah, I'd be tired too.


TNP has traveled to TW's time zone before.


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 8, 2007)

Slaved. I travel around in it, does that count?


TNP figures out I might be wanting to go back to bed.


----------



## fatcharlie (Mar 9, 2007)

Saved It's almost time to go to bed again, but I guess I won't.

TNP haven't had her/his dinner yet.


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 9, 2007)

Slapped. Finished about an hour ago.


TNP has finished something today.


----------



## Risible (Mar 9, 2007)

Slapped. Funny you should ask. I'm at the point of entering the final battle with the final boss in my RPG (Zelda TP). Could have finished it today, but decided to visit the game's fishing hole instead to catch that ever elusive Hylian Loach (which has remained elusive  ).


TNP likes Role Playing video Games.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 9, 2007)

Slaved. Never played one.

TNP will suggest a good one to play for beginners.


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 10, 2007)

Well, first I will have to know the platform you'd like to play the game on...


TNP is surprised.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 10, 2007)

Saved.

TPP will explain what a platform is! :huh: :blush: :blink:


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 10, 2007)

Saved. There are several different ways to play "video" games. On PC, Mac or on consoles, which are divided in some more options (XBox/360, PS2/3, Nintendo Gamecube/Wii, to mention the most common ones). Usually, these options are called "platforms".

TNP's confusion lightens a bit.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 10, 2007)

Slaved.

TP*P (previous) can suggest a FREE site to go so TP*P (present) can try to play a fun game.


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 10, 2007)

Well, right now, slapped. But if you remember me the next few days, I'll have a look...


TNP has something special in mind.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 10, 2007)

Saved.

TNP likes puzzle games like Myst, but also adventure games like Star Trek.


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 10, 2007)

Slaved. There is a wide variety of game s I play... but these I didn't try yet.


TNP is curious.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 10, 2007)

Saved.

TPP will give a list of the games he likes playing the most with a description of the type of game ie shooter.


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 10, 2007)

Slaved. That would be quite a long list... I'll list the type of game and an example, k?

TNP agrees.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 10, 2007)

Saved!

TPP will now give said list.


----------



## mossystate (Mar 10, 2007)

*tiptoes out so TW can come back to answer this one*


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 10, 2007)

bbwsweetheart said:


> Saved!
> 
> TPP will now give said list.


Slaved. If you don't mind, I'll send you a mail with said list. We're performing a hidden hijack to this thread already...


TPP is relieved.


----------



## Risible (Mar 10, 2007)

Slapped. I was most interested in the online games you'd recommend. Right now, I enjoy the Nintendo Gamecube games only.

TPP x 3 (sweetheart) would almost certainly enjoy Nintendo's Zelda series of role playing games, and, in particular, Ocarina of Time, one of the gamer's all-time favorite games!


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 10, 2007)

I agree. Though I have to say that the followers, Majora's Mask, The Wind Waker and the new one, Twilight Princess aren't bad either. I even enjoy playing A Link To The Past from time to time... Perhaps we should start an extra thread for this discussion...


TNP thinx similar.


----------



## Risible (Mar 11, 2007)

Yeah, I did start a thread in the Lounge when I got my TP game back in December, just letting anyone and everyone know that I'd be incommunicado while I worked through that 80-hour game (this is my second go-round with TP). I love all the 3-D Zelda games, have played the 2-D, but wasn't that into it. I've played all my Zelda games multiple times. Also liked Paper Mario; I think there's a new one coming out.


TNP is going, "what  ?"


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 11, 2007)

Slapped. Your second turn in TP? WoW! My GF is still on the first run... 
ALttP was our first Zelda game... The Super Nintendo was our first console...
I still remember when I played OoT for the first time and got night for the first time... but I digress...


TNP wonders what made this point so "recollectable"...


----------



## Risible (Mar 11, 2007)

"Got night for the first time"? I don't understand  .

TNP (if it's TW) will discuss. Then TP (present) P will recollect.


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 11, 2007)

Ok, as you know, Ocarina of Time (OoT) has some kind of change in the daytime, when you're not in a location like the farm or the city. And as I was out there while the dusk fell for the first time in the game, there happened something I'll never forget... A similar situation in TP didn't scare me half as much, though...


TNP now has an idea what was going on...


----------



## Risible (Mar 11, 2007)

Oh yes. I was quite dismayed the first time I encountered them, too. Especially as it was with just three weak little hearts  . Did you notice that they got bigger and stronger with the more hearts Link earned?

TNP recalls the ripping sound of the earth as they clawed forth out of it.


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 11, 2007)

Saved. I heard and saw it... My heart was like







... It was my first time outside of the forest...
As far as I have seen it, every fifth was bigger than the others...

TNP has played Majora's Mask, also.


----------



## Risible (Mar 11, 2007)

Oh yes, started many times, but finished maybe three times. _Love_ that music that is played in the town square.

TNP loves the music that is played in TP's Castletown's Malo Shop.


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 11, 2007)

You mean this... "Buy it! Buy it!" etc...? Slapped. Actually one of the few tunes I don't really like... I'm always happy if I don't need to visit one of the Malo-shops...


TNP wonders why.


----------



## Risible (Mar 11, 2007)

Slapped. I'm not sure what they're saying, because of course it's sung in that nonsense language, but the guy behind the counter (with that nutty hat/megaphone atop flashing marquee lights) has a turn. I also like Princess Agitha's quirky little bon-mots (How I'd love to bathe in your slime! etc.,).

TNP has collected all 24 golden bugs.


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 11, 2007)

If you want to know what they sing, just talk to the people dancing...
Little Agitha... in german, she is called Agnetha... Her bon-mots had me smiling every time... But I have to answer slapped, for it isn't me playing the game... My GF has the controller, I'm just sitting there scanning the screen for clues or golden bugs... we've found them all, yes...

TNP has been visiting the fortune teller frequently.


----------



## Risible (Mar 11, 2007)

Ah, that would be slapped. I have a cheat book :blush: . Been to the fortune teller once. 

TNP has caught the adult Hylian Loach (and, if so, discloses the size).


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 11, 2007)

Er, slapped, I think... 


TNP has killed enemies with explosive barrels.


----------



## Risible (Mar 11, 2007)

Yep. On Death Mountain. With one arrow.

TNP's GF has earned a heart piece in Talo's arrow challenge in Kakariko Village (I did once, second game). (Probably by stupid luck, hittin' that very distant, very tiny pole).


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 11, 2007)

Saved. My GF is quite good with the bow... hit the pole with the second arrow... Must be the training at the Gerudo Fortress In OoT...


TNP knows what I'm referring to.


----------



## Risible (Mar 11, 2007)

Saved. Of course.

TNP is _not_ TW and is anxious to bring this thread back to its regular programming!


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 12, 2007)

Slaved. Seems like we scared them all away...


TNP doesn't want to talk about Zelda or similar games.


----------



## Risible (Mar 12, 2007)

Slapped. Perhaps just a wee more Zelda.

TNP has heard that TP will be the last Zelda game "as we know it," and knows what this means.


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 12, 2007)

Slaved. I've heard about it, but I'm not quite sure what they are up to.


TNP knows a little more.


----------



## Risible (Mar 12, 2007)

Slapped. I know nothing about it, save for what I read on gamespot from a Nintendo rep interview, I believe. And that was, the Zelda game will continue, but not as we know it. Very cryptic. I'm crazy about this game. It's even better (and believe this if you will) better than chocolate or a heapin' plate of comfort food to me in terms of brightening my mood. I hope it doesn't change dramatically, but stays with the cute little jingles, the quirky characters, the Gorons, the familiar weapons and toys (though adding more would be good- I like the spinner in TP for example, that's fun), the same-yet-different-ness of the dungeons concluding with the dungeon boss and heart container, and, of course, the story line with the young Link coming of age and earning his sword and shield, meeting up with Princess Zelda at some point and consenting to take on Ganon in order to save the world.

TNP knows a trick to distract Ganondorf in the final battle in order to get in some sword blows.


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 12, 2007)

Slapped. Haven't been there yet.
But I agree with you that they shouldn't change the quirky characters and funny comments from citizens. That's, in my opinion, one of the most identyfying elements of the Zelda series. As we purchased the 'Cube, we had the chance to get a special edition pack, including Mario Cart and an extra disk with some Zelda games (Zelda 1, 2, OoT, MM and a demo from WindWaker). We tried the ancient games, too, so I can tell that this kind of humor was part of the first episodes, too.

TNP will tell me if in the american version of OoT the four trapped carpenters were also named John, Paul, George and Ringo.


----------



## Risible (Mar 12, 2007)

Slapped. It's been a minute since I last played OoT. Refresh my memory, which area where they in?? I have that same game with the first two 2D versions, OoT, MM, and WW demo, but not Mario Cart.

If TNP wants the Ganondorf hint before entering into the 3-part battle with him, TNP will let me know!


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 12, 2007)

Saved. But not yet. 
These carpenters are trapped in the fortress of the Gerudos. You have to sneak around and free them.

TNP sees a little clearer now.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 13, 2007)

R. TW and Risible - I MUST play some of these games. I can see that I have been deprived of some fun! What should I start with? Do I need to buy nintendo or some other gaming device? Help!

Slapped.

TNP went to an early St. Paddy's Day party today (and forgot to wear green!!)


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 14, 2007)

Slapped. Paddy isn't such a big number over here.


TNP is a frequent visitor of this board.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 14, 2007)

Saved!  

TNP has tasted birch beer.


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 14, 2007)

Slapped. Should be a little bit difficult to get over here... But I think I'll give rootbeer a try when I hit a Subway's next time.


TNP wanders...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 14, 2007)

Saved - just came back from e-mail and the clothing thread  

TNP likes doing many things at the same time.


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 14, 2007)

Slaved. Back in the day, I would have said yes, but nowadays I'm happy to be able to focus on one thing.


TNP has seen the sun today.


----------



## Risible (Mar 14, 2007)

Saved. It's sunny, warm and beautiful here in So. Cal.

TNP is probably still experiencing winter.


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 14, 2007)

Slaved. Feels more like spring... Cold nights (about 35°) and mild days (about 50-55°) We had winter on one day in february...


TNP has experienced a one-day-winter before...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 14, 2007)

Slapped. It's a beautiful day today! Mid 60's. Pretty amazing considering snow could be found in patches yesterday.

TNP would like to move to another state or country.


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 14, 2007)

Saved. Someplace warm.


TNP agrees.


----------



## Risible (Mar 14, 2007)

Slapped. I'm ready for some real weather now. All this fake So Cal sunshine  !


TNP actually has White Christmases!


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 15, 2007)

White Christmas? :huh: Is that something edible? :blink:


TNP had to laugh.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 16, 2007)

Slaved - sleepy so cracked a smile!  

TNP loves the movie Holiday Inn - featuring the Christmas song White Christmas.


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 17, 2007)

Dunno... Haven't seen it yet...


TNP is a little less confused than me.


----------



## Risible (Mar 17, 2007)

Slaved. Possibly- just like your emoticon, but without the crown of stars!

TNP wears a crown of stars.


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 17, 2007)

Slaved. I don't really wear ti - it just hovers around my head.


TNP has detected typos.


----------



## Risible (Mar 17, 2007)

Ah. Slapped. You're a clever beast, TW  .


TNP has experienced a little woof wuvin'.


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 17, 2007)

Er... slaved... I guess...


TNP can tell me something about wuvin'... I hope...


----------



## Risible (Mar 17, 2007)

Well, I could, so saved, but....

Wouldn't you rather have a live demonstration by your gf?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 17, 2007)

Well... If I had a clue what it means, I could answer, but... 


TNP doesn't understand why such important things aren't to be found in dictionarys...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 18, 2007)

Slapped.  

TNP just goofed and had to edit this line because she/he mixed up the threads....again!


----------



## Risible (Mar 18, 2007)

Saved. I think. 'Cos I think you were referring to me, the Knucklehead.


TNP thinks TP (present)P is a complete Knucklehead because I'm always getting these oh-so-simple word games confused with one another, something a 5-year-old child would be able to manage (quick, find me a 5-year-old child someone! ).


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 19, 2007)

Big-time slapped, Risible OR Knuckleheads, UNITE! 

No, I was referring to myself when it comes to mixing up threads. I do it ALL the time. I had literally answered this TNP thread several times incorrectly when I posted my "TNP" line yesterday- I think it was time for me to hit the hay. Well, that's the story I'm telling and I'm sticking to it.

TNP makes weird mistakes when he/she's tired.


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 19, 2007)

Slaved. Sometimes... but more often, I'm strangely creative...


TNP thinks this really is kinda strange.


----------



## Risible (Mar 19, 2007)

bbwsweetheart said:


> Big-time slapped, Risible OR Knuckleheads, UNITE!
> 
> No, I was referring to myself when it comes to mixing up threads. I do it ALL the time. I had literally answered this TNP thread several times incorrectly when I posted my "TNP" line yesterday- I think it was time for me to hit the hay. Well, that's the story I'm telling and I'm sticking to it.
> 
> TNP makes weird mistakes when he/she's tired.



So Saved. Oh, see, I _owned _that Knucklehead label because_ I _always get these threads mixed up, to my shame :blush: . That's just the way I roll.



Timberwolf said:


> Slaved. Sometimes... but more often, I'm strangely creative...
> 
> 
> TNP thinks this really is kinda strange.



Slapped. Being tired (or being on hallucinogenic drugs, for that matter  ) allows one to think "outside the box."

TNP eschews hallucinogenic drugs.


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 19, 2007)

Saved.


TNP is having a nice day today.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 19, 2007)

Saved!  

TNP needs to wash his/her clothes because he/she is down to that last pair of undies!


----------



## Risible (Mar 19, 2007)

Saved. Laundry day tomorrow.

TNP doesn't wear underwear so the "last clean pair" laundry rule doesn't apply!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 20, 2007)

Slapped. Only go commando in dire emergency situations. (Forgot to do the emergency laundry load.)

TNP has some delicious home-made chocolate!


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 21, 2007)

Slapped.


TNP is a chocolate addict.


----------



## Risible (Mar 23, 2007)

Slapped. I know- hard to believe, what with all my boasts about chocolate. Nevertheless, I prefer caramel to chocolate, most days.

TNP prefers chocolate candies a la See's or Godiva to chocolate bars.


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 23, 2007)

Saved. I prefer my chocolate in small amounts... Those big bars sometimes cause me toothache...


TNP can refer to that.


----------



## fatcharlie (Mar 23, 2007)

Me  no no. No tooth ache, been to the densist yesterday yearly chechup, so I can eat as much chocolate as I want.

TNP wished he/she could do the same


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 23, 2007)

Svaed. But because of an other reason.


TNP wonders...


----------



## fatcharlie (Mar 23, 2007)

TNP will explain


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 23, 2007)

Slapedp

TPN wnodesr wyh I wroet tihs wya....


----------



## fatcharlie (Mar 23, 2007)

Saved I think you just dyslextic 

TNP Can explain what that is


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 23, 2007)

Slapped. Not yet. too tired.


TNP can literally hear me yawn...


----------



## fatcharlie (Mar 24, 2007)

slapped .
But I would be happy to do because you "died" of shock I guess in an other thread so I wish I heard you. Kind of worried  coused your death  .

Hope TNP will get or give a sigh from TW


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 24, 2007)

*sigh* 
Ok like this?  Though I guess you thought of a sign...





Besides, fatcharlie, you didn't cause my death... It was a killer note...


TNP is relieved to hear from me.


----------



## fatcharlie (Mar 24, 2007)

Saved puhhh:happy: 

TNP also have a sign


btw what's a killer not ?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 24, 2007)

A killer note... Well, it's quite difficult to explain...


----------



## Risible (Mar 26, 2007)

Slaved. Here in America, Charlie, "killer" can mean, well, first of all, murderer, but killer is also slang for something like "the best" or, "the greatest." So a killer movie would be "the greatest or the best movie." I'm not sure what TW meant by killer, though.

TNP is having a killer day today.


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 26, 2007)

Well, slaved... Depends... if you consider carrying two 88-pound packages with furniture from your car into the house and down a steep and narrow staircase all alone a killer day...

TNP has an aching back.


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 26, 2007)

Saved.  (from my workplace) 

TNP has just eaten somethin' sweet.


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 27, 2007)

Saved. Something chocolatey...


TNP cringed while reading this.


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 27, 2007)

Slapped.  

TNP has said "zippidy-doo-dah" earlier today.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 28, 2007)

Slapped.

TNP has lots of crickets in his/her basement.


----------



## Risible (Mar 28, 2007)

Slapped. No basement here, as is common in Southern California. We have a concrete slab foundation.

TNP has an atomic bomb shelter.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 28, 2007)

Q. Do you have an atomic bomb shelter, Risible???

Slapped! (Interesting ...)

TNP is just about to have a very late dinner.


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 29, 2007)

Slapped. It's just around noon...


TNP is scared.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 30, 2007)

Saved!! Not of you though, TW! I made the mistake of watching a very scary film late at night and all by my lonesome. Couldn't get myself to go down to the basement to switch the laundry from washer to dryer because I was afraid a werewolf would jump out and get me!

TNP is going to have steak for dinner tonight.


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 30, 2007)

Slapped.


TNP is frightened.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 31, 2007)

Nooooo! Slapped!!

TNP is intent on frightening someone.


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 31, 2007)

Slapped.

TNP is a work-a-holic.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 31, 2007)

Slaved. :blush: (If I had more get-up-and-go, I could be one!) Really!

TNP likes toads.


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 31, 2007)

Svaed.


TNP fears something. (Seems like my ghostly brain is somewhat centered...)


----------



## Risible (Mar 31, 2007)

bbwsweetheart said:


> Q. Do you have an atomic bomb shelter, Risible???
> 
> Slapped! (Interesting ...)



R: No, no bomb shelter. But, they were not unheard of during my childhood right here in So Cal, and we practiced air raid and nuclear bomb drills in grade school. So all the media hype about the government fomenting fear? That's nothing new, if it's at all true.

Saved. Yeah, I fear air raids and nuclear bombs.


TNP has ridden out a 6.5+ earthquake.


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 31, 2007)

Slapped. The only earthquake I ever attended, I missed sleeping. (was about 3-4 in strength...)

TNP has met some kind of zombie.


----------



## Risible (Mar 31, 2007)

Saved. Yeah, the zombie that I face in the mirror every morning before my first cuppa joe (that's slang for kaffee, TW  ).

TNP requires coffee-kaffee in the morning to get going.


----------



## GeorgeNL (Mar 31, 2007)

Slapped, It takes almost the whole morning before my brain is fully up and running. Coffee doesn't speed that up for me.

TNP Knows where the avatar mix up comes from.


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 31, 2007)

Saved. 1st of April is foreshadowing...


TNP gets sleepy from drinking coffee...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 31, 2007)

Slapped. TPP does not drink coffee!

TNP had some delicious home-made Dutch chocolate for dessert.  :eat1: :eat2:


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 31, 2007)

Slapped. 


TNP had somebody else in mind.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 31, 2007)

Slapped!  

TNP is surprised!


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 31, 2007)

Saved. A bit. My parents will visit our dutch friends tomorrow, but as far as I know, they don't make chocolate...


TNP is astonished.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 31, 2007)

Saved! But but but I thought all Dutch people made chocolate. 

TNP loves Sundays!:happy:


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 31, 2007)

Saved, I think. This sunday seems to get fine. A little roadtrip is foreshadowing... :happy:


TNP has met the Dimensions Vampire.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 31, 2007)

Slaved. I don't know! 

TNP is feeling much much better and more "alive" than he/she has for days.


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 31, 2007)

Saved. Though I start feeling sleepy.


TNP can imagine why.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 31, 2007)

Saved. No need for me to imagine. I know!

TNP gives her/his African violet tea instead of water.


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 31, 2007)

Slapped. No violet.


TNP hasn't cleaned their PM inbox for a while.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 31, 2007)

Saved. Oops. 

TNP tried to pm a friend that he/she was going to bed, but couldn't because the friend's PM box was 100% full.


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 31, 2007)

Saved.

TNP wishes a good night. (TPP too!)


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 31, 2007)

Saved. Sweet dreams!

TNP is going to miss TPP.


----------



## Luvs2laff (Apr 1, 2007)

Slapped - for now. I'm new here, but look forward to getting to know TPP - and other members - well enough so that I do miss them and they miss me!

TNP is going to think this guy posting is crazy.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 1, 2007)

Slapped. A little strange, maybe, but who am I to judge?







TNP wonders why I'm whistling.


Besides... Welcome to the board!


----------



## Luvs2laff (Apr 2, 2007)

Danke, Timberwolf!

Saved. I do wonder why you are whistling!

TNP will be able to tell us why TW is whistling...


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 2, 2007)

Saved. Just check this thread... 



TNP is a bit wiser now.


----------



## Luvs2laff (Apr 2, 2007)

Slaved. Definitely better informed. Not so sure about the wiser...  

TNP will have sneezed within the past half-hour.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 3, 2007)

Slapped.


TNP is tired.


----------



## Luvs2laff (Apr 3, 2007)

Saved. I was online too late last night to get a good sleep.

TNP will be Timberwolf.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 3, 2007)

Saved. How else should I have been able to reach this post count level? 



TNP is still counting...


----------



## Aliena (Apr 3, 2007)

How many licks does it take to get to the center of a...1,2,3,...

Saved!


TNP has over 11,000 posts made to this board!


----------



## Risible (Apr 3, 2007)

Slapped. I have made a lot though, but not 11K. Thatsa lotta posts.

TNP aspires to 11,000 posts on this board.


----------



## Aliena (Apr 3, 2007)

Slapped! I aspire to 12k! 


TNP has the sun shining on their face this morning!


----------



## Risible (Apr 3, 2007)

Slapped. Gloomy morning today, but I predict the sun will burn through soon. We're going through a drought here in So Cal; I wish the gloom meant rain.

TNP will have some form of chocolate today.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 3, 2007)

Slapped. I *had* some form of chocolate today.


TNP is there... or maybe here, too.


----------



## GeorgeNL (Apr 3, 2007)

Slaved, I'm here, but I really really wish I was there ......

TNP has crumbs in her/his keyboard.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 3, 2007)

Saved.


TNP has an avatar pic, nowadays.


----------



## GeorgeNL (Apr 3, 2007)

Saved! 
Thanks to (((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( BBWsweetheart & Punkin )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))

TNP Has been bitten by the Dimensions Vampire


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 3, 2007)

Slapped. But I had a nice chat with her, yesterday.


TNP is surprised.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Apr 3, 2007)

Saved!

You chatted with...HER? 

TNP is curious about the Dims vampire!


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 4, 2007)

Saved.  

TNP looks out their window and sees yucky weather.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 4, 2007)

Slapped. All I see are some window blinds.


TNP is disappointed.


----------



## Aliena (Apr 4, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> TNP is disappointed.





OOoooohhhhhh Yeah! Definitely saved!


TNP is curious abut the migration of migrating.


----------



## Risible (Apr 4, 2007)

bbwsweetheart said:


> Saved!
> 
> You chatted with...HER?
> 
> TNP is curious about the Dims vampire!





Aliena said:


> OOoooohhhhhh Yeah! Definitely saved!
> 
> 
> TNP is curious abut the migration of migrating.



Saved. I _am_ curious how migration migrates. However, I can tell you that the Western Oriole made its annual appearance on March 31- right on time, just like the Capistrano Swallows (which I also see around!).

TNP will explain, fully, about the Dims Vampire. Please?


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 4, 2007)

Sorry, but I promised to keep her secret.


TNP enjoys the sun.


----------



## Luvs2laff (Apr 4, 2007)

I big fat SAVED!!! I hate humidity, but love a baking hot, sunny day (as long as I don't have to work outside). Now if we could get it for more than a few days in a row...

TNP believes in ghosts.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 4, 2007)

Saved. You can't chat with something you don't believe in, can you?


TNP fears for their sanity.


----------



## Luvs2laff (Apr 5, 2007)

Slaved. Mine is long gone, but I still fear for it as a mother will always fear for the safety of her children, wherever they may be.

TNP has written a poem about a tree.


----------



## Aliena (Apr 5, 2007)

Luvs2laff said:


> TNP has written a poem about a tree.



Well, aren't I a nerd! While I haven't written a poem about a tree, per say, I have written a poem where a tree is the center of the story. I'm gonna put save. 

TNP really would like to slap *&T&^%& than save *&^$^( at this point in time.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 7, 2007)

Well, I'll have to set this on slaved, for I don't see what the heck you could mean.


TNP wanted to kill a thread.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Apr 8, 2007)

Saved.  

TNP is sleeping.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 8, 2007)

Slapped. Preparing for another road trip...


TNP would like to go on a road trip, too.


----------



## Luvs2laff (Apr 8, 2007)

Saved. Would love to get the heck outta Dodge.

TNP will not have gotten enough sleep last night.


----------



## GeorgeNL (Apr 8, 2007)

slapped. Have been sleeping for over 10 hours last night... needed it.

TNP Had breakfast in bed


----------



## Luvs2laff (Apr 8, 2007)

Slapped. Nobody to make it for me, and if I'm up to make breakfast, then I am up for good. (Plus I have a better TV in the living room to veg in front of while I eat...)

TNP will be the last one in this thread.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 8, 2007)

Slaved. Might be possible... Though usually, when a thread is closed, the mod leaves a message about why and - in case there is one - where to find the next part of that thread.


TNP hadn't thought about that.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Apr 8, 2007)

Saved!

TNP had a great Easter!


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 9, 2007)

Saved. Yesterday was great.


TNP is curious.


----------



## Luvs2laff (Apr 9, 2007)

Definitely saved - I have a very curious mind. (Also probably curious in the "bizarre"sense...)

TNP will be a secret Tom Jones fan.


----------



## Aliena (Apr 9, 2007)

Luvs2laff said:


> Definitely saved - I have a very curious mind. (Also probably curious in the "bizarre"sense...)
> 
> TNP will be a secret Tom Jones fan.



Ssshhhhlaaaappped! Not my bag. 
Now if you would've said Manilow! :smitten: 


TNP is a Manilow fan!View attachment manilow.jpg


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 10, 2007)

Not really...


TNP is a fan...


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 29, 2007)

Slapped.


TNP forgot/didn't know that this thread existed.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (May 3, 2007)

Slapped!

TNP loves the color green.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 4, 2007)

Saved.


TNP is in love.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (May 4, 2007)

Saved! ((((((((((((((((((((smitten: :wubu: :kiss2: George :kiss2: :wubu: :smitten)))))))))))))))))

TNP wants his/her Dims friends to come to his/her wedding.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 4, 2007)

If I'd marry my GF one day - why not?


TNP is happy.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (May 4, 2007)

Saved.  

TNP wonders why TW won't marry his girlfriend.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 4, 2007)

Slapped. I know why.


TNP is curious.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (May 4, 2007)

SAVED.

TNP will explain why.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 4, 2007)

We would lose a part of our monthly income... 


TNP feels pity.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (May 4, 2007)

Slapped. No, no. I understand. It's the same reason my uncle and "aunt" don't marry.

TNP prefers hugs to bugs.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 4, 2007)

Saved. Though I like bugs, too...


TNP thinks :huh:?.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (May 4, 2007)

Saved.

TNP will explain his/her penchant for .. insects.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 4, 2007)

Did you ever take a closer look? Some of them are really beautiful.


TNP thinks I forgot something.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (May 6, 2007)

Saved - stingers, poison, destruction..

TNP is having a restful Sunday.


----------



## Esme (May 6, 2007)

Slapped... been working my tushie off



TNP sings in the car


----------



## bbwsweetheart (May 6, 2007)

Saved.

TNP writes in a red font color.


----------



## Esme (May 6, 2007)

Saved! MEMEMEMMEME! 

TNP puts ranch dressing on everything (almost).


----------



## Timberwolf (May 7, 2007)

Slapped.


TNO is as tired as I am. *yaaaaaaawwnn* *squint*


----------



## bbwsweetheart (May 7, 2007)

Slapped, but maybe I was tired when you posted. *shrugs*

TNP has allergies.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 7, 2007)

Saved.


TNP wonders what "TNO" could mean.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (May 9, 2007)

Saved.

The next poster will explain what TNO could mean.

The next orangutang?

The next opponent?

The next oligarchy?

The next orange?

The next octopus?

The next oxymoron?

The next octagon?

?????????????


----------



## Timberwolf (May 9, 2007)

Well... "TNO" means "The Next Oster" ... Missed a key on my board... 


TNP thinx: "The Next O... WTH???":


----------



## bbwsweetheart (May 9, 2007)

Slapped! :doh: Why do I overthink??

TNP sometimes overthinks too.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 10, 2007)

Saved. My thoughts sometimes get lost in their own maze...


TNP has a discreet feeling that I lead TPP (The Previous Poster) into a little trap.


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 10, 2007)

Saved. 

TNP is smiling like a sly wolf!


----------



## Timberwolf (May 10, 2007)

My smile is on the sly, if that's what you mean...


TNP loves cats.


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 10, 2007)

Saved.

TNP loves change!


----------



## Timberwolf (May 10, 2007)

Can't deny it...


TNP has a good idea for this thread.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (May 10, 2007)

Slaved.

TNP had a very tasty sandwich for lunch.


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 10, 2007)

Well, so what is the idea BBWSweetheart. Spill!

Oh and tapped. No sandwich at lunch. Had a few corndogs and some frosted brownies for dessert.

TNP wonders what new idea BBWSweetheart has for this thread.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 10, 2007)

Slaved... I guess she got behind my strange description...


TNP is a little cornfused.


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 11, 2007)

Saved!  

TNP will state new idea they have for this thread...please!


----------



## Timberwolf (May 11, 2007)

Well, the "idea" thing was a tired description of me having no idea what to post, hoping that the next poster has something better to keep this thread running...

TNP still lives in the land of confusion...


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 11, 2007)

Saved! At least, I believe many are confused most days.

TNP agrees


----------



## Timberwolf (May 12, 2007)

Saved.


TNP has cats.


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 12, 2007)

Saved. Want one or two?

TNP is a cat.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 12, 2007)

Sometimes... *purrrrrrr*


TNP has (had) a nice day.


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 12, 2007)

Saved. It's raining and any day that has rain is a great one for me. Plus, I re-stocked my chocolate supply today, so I am very happy right now!  

TNP likes chocolate.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 13, 2007)

Saved.


TNP had a slight presentiment that it would be me anwering.


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 13, 2007)

Saved. Though I could have hoped to see BBWSweetheart!  

TNP likes Star Trek: The Next Generation.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 13, 2007)

Saved. I'm a SciFi-entist... 


TNP had to laugh today.


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 13, 2007)

Saved. I need to laugh, been crying. Always do when I watch "You've Got Mail" on Mother's Day.

TNP may need an explanation.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 13, 2007)

Saved. But only if it doesn't hurt too much...


TNP is able to explain.


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 13, 2007)

Saved. It is Mother's Day here in the U.S. and I lost my Mom to cancer back in June of 1996. I miss her a lot. When I watch "You've Got Mail" - I connect with the Meg Ryan character because she misses her Mother and is forced to close a chapter in her life and begin anew. Anyway, I always cry during and after the movie - so I always need to laugh afterwards.

TNP understands now.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 13, 2007)

Saved. Hope I am able to help...


TNP has found something to laugh about.


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 13, 2007)

Tapped. I'm am smiling though. 

TNP will think of something that will make me laugh.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 13, 2007)

Saved. *head starts to smoke*


TNP knows how to free the easter bunny.


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 13, 2007)

(you made me laugh) Saved, sorta. I have ideas, but I'm more of a teamplayer than a planer.

TNP will look over my ideas and get back with me on a final decision.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 13, 2007)

Saved.

TNP has anice topic for this thread.
(Reads: I have no idea what to post...)


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 13, 2007)

Saved. Giggle. 

TNP knows all the words to Manic Monday by the Bangles.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 13, 2007)

Slaved. 
Good enough to sing along if I hear it, but I would be needing the help of Dr. Google to write down the complete text...

TNP isn't tired.


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 13, 2007)

Saved. Though I should be because I didn't sleep well last night. I had a reaction to a food allergy (raw onions), though I took a pill before eating guacamole, I'm still too sensitive to raw onions. Drat!

TNP doesn't have food allergies.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (May 18, 2007)

Saved.

TNP could watch the sea rolling in and out for hours at a time.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 18, 2007)

Slaved. I would be too distracted by all the animals flying/swimming/crawling/running around...


TNP has seen a flying fish.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (May 18, 2007)

Saved! (I think) I've seen a fish jump out of the water. 

TNP has been on a motorboat trip when the motor failed.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 18, 2007)

Slapped. 


TNP is hungry.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (May 18, 2007)

Saved. (It is about time for dinner.)

TNP needs to deposit his/her paycheck.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 18, 2007)

Slapped. EFT...


TNP isn't annoyed by a cell phone longing for electricity...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (May 18, 2007)

Saved.

TNP does feel slightly annoyed when he/she realizes that she/her left his/her charged cell phone at home.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 18, 2007)

Slaved. Depends... If I'm in my car, that won't matter, as it has a built-in phone... Anywhere else, it wouldn't be that nice...


TNP is surprised.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (May 18, 2007)

Saved.

TNP believes that love conquers all.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 18, 2007)

Saved. 14 years to prove.


TNP is once more surprised.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (May 18, 2007)

Yes, because I meant to ask how long you've dated your beloved GF. Congrats!!!!

TNP must must must have dinner. NOW!


----------



## Timberwolf (May 18, 2007)

At three o' clock in the morning? Slapped.


TNP can imagine that TPP was the one who immediately needed dinner.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (May 19, 2007)

Saved. Because. It. Was. ME!!!

TNP has a sore throat.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 19, 2007)

Slapped.


TNP has been talking too much.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 26, 2007)

Slapped.


TNP is hungry.


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 27, 2007)

Tapped! I have a tummy ache because I ate too much good food today. We grilled bratwurst, hotdogs, hamburger and steak outside today. My Mother-in-law made a wonderful cake (Mexican Wedding Cake), potato salad and baked beans. My brother-in-law and sister-in-law even roasted marshmallows. :eat1: :eat2: 

TNP has had breakfast and is starting a new day.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 27, 2007)

tapped... had breakfast, but about 14 hours ago...


TNP has a headache.


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 28, 2007)

Tapped! Just bummed because I gotta go back to work tomorrow and I'd rather play in here!

TNP prefers posting in The Lounge too!


----------



## swamptoad (May 29, 2007)

Saved.

TNP has been sweating recently.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 29, 2007)

Saved. But now I'm feeling cold...


TNP has witnessed a temperature drop of 68 degrees, too.


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 30, 2007)

Don't know whether to say tapped or saved on that one. I have witness a temperature drop before, but not today - it went up! Ugh!

TNP likes to swim to cool off in the summer.


----------



## Butterbelly (May 30, 2007)

Saved.

TNP likes to paint their toenails.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 30, 2007)

Slapped.


TNP didn't expect a boy answering.


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 30, 2007)

Tap/Save...The chances were 50/50! (giggle)

Butterbelly - Yup I do paint my toenails! hehe!


TNP is laughing!


----------



## BigCutieSasha (May 30, 2007)

Saved. Im watching the movie the Burbs 

TNP is in their pajama's.

(hope I played this right, can I ask what tapped means?)


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 31, 2007)

BigCutieSasha said:


> Saved. Im watching the movie the Burbs
> 
> TNP is in their pajama's.
> 
> (hope I played this right, can I ask what tapped means?)



I don't like the word "slap" so I say Tap!  

By the way - Saved!

TNP is up late.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 31, 2007)

Well, slaved. I think you thought of being up at three A.M. as late...
I've been getting up late today... 11 A.M.


TNP is confused.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jun 1, 2007)

Saved. I'm confused most of the time...But that's okay, it's a confusing world we live in!

TNP agrees!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 1, 2007)

Saved. 


TNP has a headache.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jun 2, 2007)

Tap! I have an eye irritation, must be from all the crying. Sniff.


TNP is worried.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 2, 2007)

Saved. 


TNP has a reason.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jun 2, 2007)

Saved! I always try to have a reason!  (check your PM Timberwolf)

TNP is a blonde (eh, I'm out of ideas).


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 3, 2007)

Slaved... You may find some blond hairs on my head...

TNP is a redhead.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jun 3, 2007)

kinda saved! I've been told my hair appears to be strawberry blonde in the sunlight!

TNP has been on a roadtrip.


----------



## jimmi (Jun 4, 2007)

Saved!

TNP is going on a road trip this summer.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 4, 2007)

Saved. 


TNP is on a (road)trip.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jun 6, 2007)

Tapped - unless driving to work counts!  Wish I was taking a road trip, but I don't have another vacation until August!

TNP would like a vacation right now!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 6, 2007)

Saved. Those ond day road trips are nice and help me keeping my level of insaity, but a week or so off would be really nice...


TNP is wondering...


----------



## Butterbelly (Jun 6, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> Saved. Those ond day road trips are nice and help me keeping my level of insaity, but a week or so off would be really nice...
> 
> 
> TNP is wondering...



Saved...where is Mango?

TNP has more than 20 pairs of shoes.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 6, 2007)

R: Good question...

Slapped.

TNP is running low on ideas.


----------



## Butterbelly (Jun 6, 2007)

Slapped...my mind never stops working.

TNP has visited Italy.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 6, 2007)

Slapped.


TNP is/has been in the US.


----------



## Butterbelly (Jun 6, 2007)

Saved

TNP has flown on an airplane in the last 60 days.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 11, 2007)

Slapped.


TNP would like to travel in a balloon.


----------



## cammy (Jul 11, 2007)

Saved...already have.

TNP likes to sing in the shower.


----------



## Knyghtmare (Nov 14, 2007)

Saved.

TNP is probably tired.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 14, 2007)

Saved.

TNP has been sleeping well at the time I posted this.


----------



## the_princess (Nov 14, 2007)

Slapped.

TNP is feeling hungry while reading this post.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 14, 2007)

Slapped. Just had dinner...


TNP caught themselves looking at the clock after reading this.


----------



## balletguy (Nov 14, 2007)

saved

TNP is cold right now


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 15, 2007)

*shudder* Saved. I think.


TNP is all warm and cozy...


----------



## mossystate (Nov 15, 2007)

slapped..my feet are cold, as is my nose..

the next poster can turn their head to the right and see a houseplant


----------



## Mathias (Nov 15, 2007)

Slapped

Can't keep living plants in my dormroom.

TNP has been skydiving before.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 15, 2007)

Slapped! I'm afraid of heights and falling! 

TNP is looking forward to a Thanksgiving feast next week. :eat2:

~Punkin


----------



## Knyghtmare (Nov 15, 2007)

Saved.

TNP can't stop laughing because you know you agree!!


----------



## SMA413 (Nov 16, 2007)

Saved-

TNP has a green car.


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Nov 16, 2007)

Slapped

TNP is glad to be getting to bed at "a reasonable hour."


----------



## SMA413 (Nov 17, 2007)

Slapped

TNP will be hung over in the morning.


----------



## CandySmooch (Nov 19, 2007)

Slapped

TNP enjoys broc. chicken fett. alfredo. 

(its what I'm currently eating for lunch and all I could come up with in a split second)


----------



## Dhaunae (Nov 19, 2007)

Saved.. good thing I have a frozen meal of that in the freezer.

TNP has mooned someone


----------



## SMA413 (Nov 19, 2007)

Slapped... at least not intentionally. 


TNP will have an unfinished home improvement project... because then I wouldn't be alone.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 19, 2007)

One??? Saved...


TNP doesn't feel lonesome.


----------



## SMA413 (Nov 19, 2007)

Saved- I heart my friends 

TNP will not want to get up for work in the morning.


----------



## bmann0413 (Nov 19, 2007)

Slapped - I have no job... 

TNP has had something hilarious happen in their life in the past week.


----------



## Mathias (Nov 19, 2007)

Saved- I went down to my friend's room, they were all drunk. They thought I was too passed out from drinking but I was just asleep. I don't drink.


----------



## CandySmooch (Nov 20, 2007)

Ok Matt you 'effed up the thread, LOL!!!!!!! Your supposed to answer w/ Slapped or Saved and then post something for the NEXT POSTER........you killed it.......so now what happens?


----------



## SMA413 (Nov 20, 2007)

I'll go in for the recovery...

TNP should be doing something else besides posting on Dims.


----------



## CandySmooch (Nov 20, 2007)

Saved - (I should be working)

TNP favorite pie is Pecan


----------



## moore2me (Nov 20, 2007)

Slapped - Key Lime

TNP has more than two piercings.


----------



## SMA413 (Nov 20, 2007)

Saved- 3 on my left ear, 2 on my right.


TNP will not go shopping on Black Friday.


----------



## CandySmooch (Nov 20, 2007)

Saved - you couldn't DRAG me OUT!

TNP - Enjoys eating chicken nuggets with ketchup.


----------



## SMA413 (Nov 20, 2007)

Saved- but I haven't had them in ages...

TNP has loads of laundry that should be done... but are still sitting there.


----------



## bmann0413 (Nov 21, 2007)

Saved - Technically, I do, but since I'm at home, my mom does it for me! She doesn't like anyone to mess with the washer and dryer...

TNP will feel like drinking root beer in the next ten minutes.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 21, 2007)

Slapped.


TNP wonders why.


----------



## SMA413 (Nov 21, 2007)

Saved... I wonder that alot.

TNP is off from school/work today.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 21, 2007)

Slaved... Not only today... *sigh*


TNP is sure.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Nov 21, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> Slaved... Not only today... *sigh*
> 
> 
> TNP is sure.



Saved. I'm sure that Mossystate dressed up in a festive bow & nothing else would be quite the xmas tart for any number of lovestruck men.

TNP is horny.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 21, 2007)

Slapped.


TNP doesn't know.


----------



## moore2me (Nov 21, 2007)

Saved - I don't know Jack.

TNP will cook a turkey tomorrow.


----------



## SMA413 (Nov 21, 2007)

Saved- Even though we're not having Thanksgiving at my house, I still have to help with the turkey and some sides. I just do what I'm told. 

TNP will have Thanksgiving dinner tomorrow (as opposed to Thanksgiving lunch).


----------



## sweet&fat (Nov 21, 2007)

Saved. A lovely dinner with lots of wine! Beaujolais nouveau, anyone?

TNP owns a pair of fishnets.


----------



## CandySmooch (Nov 25, 2007)

Saved - regular pair and one that is crotchless 

TNP - Wishes we could eat Thanksgiving Dinner once a month instead of once a year!


----------



## moore2me (Nov 25, 2007)

Saved - I wish I could eat the dinner - but don't want to do the work involved in the preparation - so order from a restaurant or food service.

TNP enjoys consuming wild game (ie. venison, or duck, or rabbit, or squirrel, or turkey, etc.)


----------



## SMA413 (Nov 25, 2007)

Slapped

TNP did not step foot in a mall/store this weekend.


----------



## Mathias (Nov 25, 2007)

Saved

I did go to the mall to price a gift I plan on getting my mom. TNP plans to buy a Christmas gift for themselves this year.


----------



## CandySmooch (Nov 26, 2007)

Saved - I'm buying myself oodles of Avon Makeup, feeling a bit guilty, but I don't spend money on myself since I had my baby in July - seriously do I need 10 lip glosses??? YES!!

TNP will have heartburn..........


----------



## SMA413 (Nov 26, 2007)

Saved- It seems like I always have heartburn. Pizza is my #1 enemy.


TNP gets really bad hiccups.


----------



## prettysteve (Jan 20, 2008)

Slapped - Next poster is drowning in over $30,0000 in credit card debt and is still shopping til they drop at the mall.


----------



## Dhaunae (Jan 20, 2008)

Slapped. If I were that much in credit card debt from frivolous spending, I'm afraid it would be time to seek professional help.

TNP has danced in the rain.


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 20, 2008)

Slapped

TNP has already broken their New Year's resolutions.


----------



## Mathias (Jan 20, 2008)

Slapped

I think I'm already putting in more effort to do better than I did last semester.

TNP wishes the Wrtier's Strike would end.


----------



## Dhaunae (Jan 20, 2008)

Slapped. It doesn't bother me since I don't watch any sort of television aside from HGTV

TNP has a cold.


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 20, 2008)

Slapped

TNP *IS* cold.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 21, 2008)

Saved. How did you know? 

TNP got wet.


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 21, 2008)

Saved- just took a shower. How did YOU know?? LOL


TNP has about 10 other things to do instead of going through the forums.... or designing fake album covers for fake bands....


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 21, 2008)

Slapped. Though, faking a band? Not my cup of tea...


TNP has been wondering about some songs I posted in the "Name a song from the last letter" thread...


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Jan 21, 2008)

Slapped. Sorry Timberwolf, just not that interested.

The next poster is wondering how to use Feng Shui to create the right chi in their home.


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 21, 2008)

Slapped- I don't have enough time or energy to care about Feng Shui. But then again, maybe that's my problem- if I realign my chi, I'll have alot of time and energy. 

TNP didn't eat breakfast today.


----------



## LJ Rock (Jan 23, 2008)

"Saved" I was running on nothing but coffee and oxygen until at least 1:30 this afternoon.  

TNP has at least two other electronic/entertainment devices going while they are on line right now (ie, computer - tv - iPod, computer - radio - tv, etc.)


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 24, 2008)

Slapped.


TNP has just raised from bed, not really awake.


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 24, 2008)

Saved- and I woke up late.

TNP needs a shower.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 24, 2008)

Slaved...


TNP is confused.


----------



## bexy (Jan 24, 2008)

*saved..

i just decided to join this game and changed my mind as i didn't know what TNP stood for :doh: hence the confusion...


TNP has called in sick for work already this year*


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 24, 2008)

Slapped. (impossible)


TNP is domesticated.


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Jan 25, 2008)

Saved . Timberwolf, this is uncanny. The second time I play this game and it is right after yours. Oh well, great minds think alike. 

TNP has been having an itching problem (somewhere, we won't mention)


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 25, 2008)

Slapped. You might want to get that checked out... 

TNP just got back from the gym.


----------



## bexy (Jan 25, 2008)

*Slapped!!

Don't do gyms!

TNP will or has seen Cloverfield.*


----------



## Slamaga (Jan 25, 2008)

Slapped

TNP likes chocolate


----------



## LJ Rock (Jan 25, 2008)

Saved, but of course!  

TNP is listening to his or her favorite song on repeat right now.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 25, 2008)

Slapped. Too tired...


TNP is widest awake right now.


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 25, 2008)

Slapped!

TNP likes country music.


----------



## Slamaga (Jan 25, 2008)

Slapped!

TNP likes metal music


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 25, 2008)

Slapped!



TNP likes to garden.


----------



## SuperMishe (Jan 26, 2008)

Slapped!

TNP plays the lottery every week.


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 26, 2008)

Slapped.


TNP just got out of bed.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 26, 2008)

Slapped. It's 9 pm...


TNP is surprised.


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Jan 26, 2008)

Saved. I am totally surprised that each time I play this game it is right after Timberwolf. I promise you Timberwolf, I am NOT a stalker.

TNP ate too much for dinner and has a headache.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 26, 2008)

Slaved. I have a headache, but not eaten too much... (I'm slightly hungry...)


TNP is no stalker.


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 27, 2008)

Slapped- it's not stalking. It's the occasional checking in on. 


TNP isn't wearing makeup.


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 27, 2008)

Saved.


TNP doesn't like the cold weather.


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 27, 2008)

Slapped- I love cold weather! I'd rather be cold than hot.

TNP has things to do but wants to stay home and be lazy.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 27, 2008)

Slapped.

TNP's cell phone just told them it needs some energy...


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 27, 2008)

slapped.



TNP has dinner reservations for Valentine's Day.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 27, 2008)

Slapped.


TNP doesn't care about Valentine's...


----------



## Slamaga (Jan 27, 2008)

Slapped

TNP likes flooding


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 27, 2008)

Slapped.

TNP hates techno.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 27, 2008)

Slaved. Depends on the specific style...


TNP doesn't understand.


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 27, 2008)

Saved- I don't understand if Timberwolf's last post was supposed to be slapped or saved... :huh:


TNP hasn't had dinner yet.


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 27, 2008)

Saved - going to have dinner as I read and type.

TNP is going to watch a movie tonight.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 27, 2008)

Slapped. Maybe a little visit to Faerûn, though...


TNP Hasn't heard of that country before.


@SMA413: Both.


----------



## Slamaga (Jan 27, 2008)

Saved

TNP likes poems


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 27, 2008)

Saved.... I also write poetry.


TNP likes pizza.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 27, 2008)

Saved.

TNP is busy.


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 27, 2008)

Slapped- I have absolutely nothing to do tonight.


TNP doesn't know how to play poker.


----------



## themadhatter (Jan 27, 2008)

Slapped. What am I retarded? 
It paid for my beer money for several months. 

The next poster is no more than 24 hours removed from some, ahem, good lovin'

(why not spice it up a bit? is that against the rules?)


----------



## cold comfort (Jan 27, 2008)

what the eff, dude? why do you always post in the thread i'm in like 30 seconds before i do?

weeeeird.

so i haven't done it in the past day? saved.

the next poster hasn't seen an episode of the new season of american idol yet.


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Jan 27, 2008)

Saved. I will wait till they start the real show.

TNP loves Wendy's. (and may even be craving some now)


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 27, 2008)

Saved! How did you know?


TNP does not like french fries.


----------



## bmann0413 (Jan 27, 2008)

Slapped! BLASPHEMY!

TNP has plans for Valentine's Day...


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 27, 2008)

Slapped- No plans and no prospects. Oh well. I'm as single as a slice of cheese. 

TNP looses track of time while on Dims.


----------



## Ryan (Jan 27, 2008)

Slapped. I can't get quite that engrossed in this place. 

TNP watched/is watching/will watch _The Simpsons_.


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 27, 2008)

Saved- I watched it about 2 hours ago with my 3 year old nephew. I'm the greatest aunt ever. LOL

TNP likes to bake.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 28, 2008)

Slaved.


TNP wonders why.


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Jan 28, 2008)

Saved. Yes I am wondering this strange cosmic attraction to this game after Timberwolf has posted. 
I must admit, I looked the other day and didn't post just because it was right after you again and I thought no one will believe that I am not a stalker.

TNP has stalker tendencies. (he he, of course, from a distance)


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 28, 2008)

Saved- it's called "people watching"... 

TNP has an iPod with over 5 days worth of songs on it.


----------



## Slamaga (Jan 28, 2008)

Slapped and saved, I have many songs on a MP3.

TNP is still studying


----------



## themadhatter (Jan 28, 2008)

Ha, saved. Well, kind of.

TNP is bushed. (tired if you didn't know)


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 28, 2008)

Slapped- but I will be in about an hour when I get back from the gym.


TNP thinks everyone in Hyde Park needs to get laid.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 28, 2008)

Slapped. Don't visit Hyde Park, so I can't judge...


TNP visited Hyde Park IRL.


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Feb 7, 2008)

Slapped, not much of a traveller. Hey Timberwolf, how ya' doin?

TNP thinks that Oprah is the anti-christ.


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 7, 2008)

Slapped. Why should I? (I'm doing better, thanx.)


TNP looks fat.


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Feb 7, 2008)

Saved. I definitely look fat. I feel fat too. About the Oprah thing - isn't it scary just a little bit how much power she has over other people's opinions. In fact, I bet if we got her to go Pro-Fat, our lives would improve overnite.
*hmmm, walking away thinking of starting a petition*

TNP has enjoyed any delicious German dessert in their lifetime


----------



## SMA413 (Feb 7, 2008)

Saved


TNP is a procrastinator.


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 8, 2008)

Hmmm... Well... saved, sometimes.

TNP has started a petition, once (or even more often).


----------



## moore2me (Feb 8, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> Hmmm... Well... saved, sometimes.
> 
> TNP has started a petition, once (or even more often).



Saved. 

TNP has gotten into trouble with authorities (parents, school, work, etc.) for starting a petition.


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 8, 2008)

Saved. I got banned from attending my Debs (prom in the U.S.) for starting a pettition for girls to be able to wear trousers/slacks and doc's instead of a dress and high heels. 

The next poster sits naked at the pc.


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 8, 2008)

Slapped.


TNP is not amused.


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 8, 2008)

Slapped.

TNP has a secret they wish to share.


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 8, 2008)

Slapped.

TNP is surprised.


----------



## SMA413 (Feb 8, 2008)

Slapped- I haven't been surprised in a while


TNP is listening to music older than they are.


----------



## bmann0413 (Feb 8, 2008)

Saved... You gotta love the old school... 

TNP has had cavities...


----------



## SMA413 (Feb 8, 2008)

Saved- only one though 


TNP doesn't have any V-Day plans.


----------



## bmann0413 (Feb 8, 2008)

Saved... I don't ever have V-Day plans... 

TNP DOES have V-Day plans.


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 9, 2008)

Slapped. I'm quite spontaneous...


TNP is making plans.


----------



## Mathias (Feb 9, 2008)

Saved- I'm getting up early to get my homework out of the way for the weekend and after that I'm hitting the gym.

TNP is playing music and repeating the same song over and over again.


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 9, 2008)

Slapped. No music playin'. Would wake the neighbors.


TNP checks the clock.


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 9, 2008)

Saved. LOL I did actually check the time and it is now 10.27am.

TNP will be male.


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 9, 2008)

LOL... Saved.


TNP is female.


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 9, 2008)

Saved LOL.

TNP is a practical joker and will tell us all about their best prank pulled.


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 9, 2008)

Slapped.


TNP is disappointed.


----------



## moore2me (Feb 9, 2008)

Saved. I have really low expectations about daily life in general. It's hard to disappoint me.

TNP thought about something other than Valentine's Day when hearing the word V-day. 















(Victory day from WWII)


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 9, 2008)

Saved. It is known as VE day here in England.

TNP is watching the Six Nation's Rugby match France V Repuplic of Ireland and will be cheering on Ireland.


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 9, 2008)

Slapped. Rugby is another of these games I don't really get.


TNP is angry with me.


----------



## moore2me (Feb 9, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> Slapped. Rugby is another of these games I don't really get.
> 
> 
> TNP is angry with me.



Slapped. Silly boy - why would I be angry with you wolfy?

TNP is happy to hear they are close to settling the writers' strike.


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 9, 2008)

Saved. Cant wait to see Lost and 24 

TNP will be a fan of heavy metal music.


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 9, 2008)

Slaved. I like a bit of Heavy Metal, but I ain't no hardcore headbanger (my neck wouldn't like that, either...)

TNP doesn't understand.


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 9, 2008)

Slapped. I do understand, I like heavy metal music but am not able for the mosh pit anymore or for the headbanging.

TNP will be a fan of opera music.


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 9, 2008)

Er, not really, so slapped.


TNP isn't surprised.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 9, 2008)

saved

next poster loves mcdonalds fries


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 10, 2008)

Saved.

TNP will be suffering with a monster hangover.


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 10, 2008)

Slapped.


TNP thinks men are predictable.


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 10, 2008)

Slapped.

TNP will reveal their all-time favourite movie.


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 10, 2008)

Slapped. This would mean I have one. But I can't decide, there are so many good ones...


TNP has an easier life in this case.


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 10, 2008)

Slapped/Saved. Not sure about an easier life but give me any Vampire movie to watch and Im happy. 

TNP is a serial procrastinator.


----------



## Mathias (Feb 10, 2008)

Saved.

TNP's power went out last night.


----------



## moore2me (Feb 10, 2008)

Saved - In terms of my physical power - it goes out every night when I sleep.

TNP can name five vampire movies off the top of their head (no outsourcing).


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 10, 2008)

Saved

From Dusk to Dawn
Van Helsing
Dracula
underworld
underworld revolutions


I love vampires......they are sooo hot :kiss2:


TNP doesn't share my love of vampires


----------



## Mathias (Feb 10, 2008)

Saved- TNP hasn't had dinner yet.


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Feb 10, 2008)

Saved - Wendy's is on its way

TNP will watch the Grammy's tonite


----------



## Mathias (Feb 10, 2008)

Slapped. I have homework.

TNP is disgusted with the state of mainstream rap today


----------



## SMA413 (Feb 11, 2008)

Saved- it scraping the bottom of the barrel now.


TNP has had too much coffee today.


----------



## Mathias (Feb 11, 2008)

Slapped but may be Saved in the coming hours. I may pull an all nighter tonight. TNP doesn't have to go anywhere today.


----------



## SMA413 (Feb 11, 2008)

Slapped- I gots places to go, people to see 

TNP *WANTS* to sleep... but can't.


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 11, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Saved
> 
> From Dusk to Dawn
> Van Helsing
> ...



I share your love of vampires and you named some of my fav movies there, Have you been looking through my collection???


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 11, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> Slapped- I gots places to go, people to see
> 
> TNP *WANTS* to sleep... but can't.




Saved. I have to be up early to do so much today but I would love to sleep in until at least 9.30am. 

TNP has a stressful day ahead of them.


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 11, 2008)

Slaved... sort of... had a sleeping problem, too, thus staying awake thoughout the day could be stressful...

TNP was sound asleep at the point of time I wrote this.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Feb 11, 2008)

Slaved! Though I wasn't in a deep sleep. I've been restless in the wee hours of the morning of late. I suspect it's all the decongestants I've been taking.

TNP hates Mondays!


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 11, 2008)

Slapped. I love Mondays especially the rainy and cold ones. Im evil like that.

TNP likes cold weather.


----------



## Mathias (Feb 11, 2008)

Slapped. When I get out of school I'm moving out west or down south.

TNP thinks cell phones are a gift and a curse.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 11, 2008)

DUBLINDA said:


> I share your love of vampires and you named some of my fav movies there, Have you been looking through my collection???




Just call me................Vampire Tramp


----------



## Just_Jen (Feb 11, 2008)

MattS19 said:


> Slapped. When I get out of school I'm moving out west or down south.
> 
> TNP thinks cell phones are a gift and a curse.



saved, because they so are!! 

TNP will love musicals


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 11, 2008)

Slaved. As I don't know what future has in mind with me...


TNP is like :doh:.


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 11, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Just call me................Vampire Tramp




Would rather call you Mistress Vampire Tramp (or MVT for short) but its totally up to you.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 11, 2008)

DUBLINDA said:


> Would rather call you Mistress Vampire Tramp (or MVT for short) but its totally up to you.




I like how you think - MVT it is


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 11, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> Slaved... sort of... had a sleeping problem, too, thus staying awake thoughout the day could be stressful...
> 
> TNP was sound asleep at the point of time I wrote this.



slapped


TNP loves vampire tramps


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 12, 2008)

Slaved. Dunno, never met one IRL...

TNP is sure that TPP has been on the wrong post...


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 12, 2008)

Slapped. I think I was supposed to answering that last post Timberwolf but didnt make it back in time. My answer would of course been "Saved". :bow:

TNP can't wait for the weekend to come around.


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 12, 2008)

Slapped. Won't change much for me...


TNP is confused.


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 12, 2008)

Saved, but Im not sure what it is that Im confused about 


TNP will be voting for Hilary Clinton.


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 12, 2008)

Slapped. I'm not allowed to vote...


TNP isn't allowed to vote, either.


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 12, 2008)

Saved. Im not allowed to vote either in that country.

TNP will vote for Hilary Clinton.


----------



## Mathias (Feb 12, 2008)

Slapped.

TNP has to go out in the cold in a few minutes.


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 12, 2008)

Slapped.

TNP is not long out of the shower.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 12, 2008)

Slapped...........but there is a bubble bath with my name on it  



TNP loves fairies as much as I do


----------



## moore2me (Feb 12, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Slapped...........but there is a bubble bath with my name on it
> 
> 
> 
> TNP loves fairies as much as I do



Slapped. Fairies - no. Ferries - yes.

TNP will probably get candy from someone for Valentine's day.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 12, 2008)

Saved.... because I will buy it for myself if someone else doesnt :batting:  


TNP will love fairies more than Moore does.....


----------



## pudgy (Feb 12, 2008)

Slapped. I have no power of comparing my love of fairies to anyone else's.

TNP wants to marry Barack Obama.


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 13, 2008)

Slapped. Not exactly the right gender, if you know what I mean.


TNP is tired.


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 13, 2008)

Saved. Its only just gone 9am and I have been up for the last 2hrs doing housework. :shocked:

TNP always has a clean and tidy house.


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 13, 2008)

Slapped. Would be nice, though...


TNP tumbled out of bed.


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 13, 2008)

Slapped. I always get out of bed gently so it will not hurt my back.

TNP is addicted to watching Prison Break.


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 13, 2008)

Slapped. I actually don't even know what that is...


TNP is tempted to tell me.


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 13, 2008)

Saved. Too right, Im going to tell you. Prison Break is a show in which a guy goes to prison to break his brother out and it is a very clever show. 


TNP will now go and look it up on google or youtube.


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Feb 13, 2008)

Saved. I am tempted to tell you that Prison Break is show that is just that. Two brothers break out of prison that they were wrongly accused of the crime or something. I don't watch it, but here about it.

TNP has been having awful weather yesterday and today.


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 13, 2008)

Slapped. A bit cool at nights, but sunny and relatively warm.


TNP is envious.


----------



## moore2me (Feb 13, 2008)

Saved - If you mean I am envious of your weather.

TNP knows what Vampire/Horror movie the star of Prison Break played in.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 13, 2008)

Slapped

I don't watch Prison Break...however, I am interested in what Vampire movie and who 

That's because I really am a Vampire Tramp :wubu:


TNP will tell me of this movie.....


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 14, 2008)

Totally Saved. Your wish is my command MVT :bow: Wentworth Miller is the star of Prison Break and he has also starred in "Underworld" and had bit parts in "Buffy The Vampire Slayer". :bow:

TNP hates Valentine's Day.


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 14, 2008)

Slapped.


TNP got up way too early.


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 14, 2008)

Saved. I always go to bed late and get up early. :doh:


TNP has received some nice pressies/cards for Valentine's Day.


----------



## Just_Jen (Feb 14, 2008)

slapped! im not even going to comment on that haha

tnp wil be pooorly


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 14, 2008)

Saved. I have a head cold atm and its not pleasant.

TNP is just about to eat a meal.:eat1:


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 14, 2008)

Slapped. Just finished.

TNP is hungry.


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 14, 2008)

Slapped. Have also just eaten.

TNP is eating out tonight. :eat1:


----------



## pudgy (Feb 14, 2008)

Saved. Going to the Millenium Steak House. $30 a plate. It'll be awesome.

TNP is eating a TV dinner tonight.


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 14, 2008)

Slapped. I guess. Had my dinner in front of my computer screen.


TNP is laughing.


----------



## chubby_austrian_gal (Feb 14, 2008)

slapped. not at the moment. but grinning

TNP is having some cookies and a milkshake?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 14, 2008)

Slapped.

TNP lives in Europe.


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 14, 2008)

Saved. True, I live in England.

TNP is of Irish descent.


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 14, 2008)

Slapped.


TNP should be in bed now.


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 14, 2008)

Saved. Im on my way in a few mins, just checking emails and saying goodnight to friends on msn messenger.

TNP is a nightowl.


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 14, 2008)

Saved. Sort of. Getting tired now, though...


TNP just returned from work.


----------



## Just_Jen (Feb 14, 2008)

slapped, i havent done anything today! 

TNP will be watching an amazing tv programme at the moment


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 14, 2008)

Saved...although it was not "just" because I have been home a little while 


TNP had stromboli for dinner


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 14, 2008)

DUBLINDA said:


> Totally Saved. Your wish is my command MVT :bow: Wentworth Miller is the star of Prison Break and he has also starred in "Underworld" and had bit parts in "Buffy The Vampire Slayer". :bow:
> 
> TNP hates Valentine's Day.




Is he that hot werewolf guy that Kate Beckinsale got it on with? :smitten:


----------



## SMA413 (Feb 14, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Saved...although it was not "just" because I have been home a little while
> 
> 
> TNP had stromboli for dinner



Slapped... I had pizza though.


TNP is glad that there is another 364 days until they are bombarded w/pink and red again.


----------



## pudgy (Feb 15, 2008)

Saved! Pretty much. Valentine's is a day of fear for me. Last year, my girl hated my gift and it started doubts about whether or not I'd ever be a good gift giver. This year, I got us lost on the way to the restaurant.

TNP wants to buy a Mac.


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 15, 2008)

Slapped.


TNP craves for mac'n'cheese.


----------



## chubby_austrian_gal (Feb 15, 2008)

slapped. i've never had mac'n'cheese. don't know it.

TNP sits in front of the computer wearing nothing but his undies


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 15, 2008)

Slapped. Im female and wearing a vest and shorts. 

TNP has a date planned for today/tonight.


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 15, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Is he that hot werewolf guy that Kate Beckinsale got it on with? :smitten:




No, Wentworth Miller played a dr. in the movie Underworld. Hot werewolf guy is played by an actor called Scott Speedman. :bow:


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 15, 2008)

Slapped.

TNP is very spontaneous.


----------



## moore2me (Feb 15, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> Slapped.
> 
> TNP is very spontaneous.



Saved - I am spontaneous about some things, not all things - partial credit. 

TNP likes the next upcoming holiday (St Patricks Day) better than Valentine's Day.


FYI - the other star of *Prison Break - Dominic Purcell*, also starred in a couple of Vampire Flicks. He was in *Blade Trinity *and played the character "Drake" which is short for Count Dracula. He also had roles in Buffy. I think he was pretty scary in Blade 3. 

View attachment Pb_cast_season1.jpg


----------



## chubby_austrian_gal (Feb 15, 2008)

slapped. no, i don't, we don't celebrate st. patrick's day in austria. but i don't like valentine's day much either...

TNP loves classical music


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 15, 2008)

No. Not really. Though there might be some pieces I like.


TNP is distracted.


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 15, 2008)

moore2me said:


> Saved - I am spontaneous about some things, not all things - partial credit.
> 
> TNP likes the next upcoming holiday (St Patricks Day) better than Valentine's Day.
> 
> ...




Thankyou for the Info Moore2me, I will have to re-watch Blade Trinity and look out for him and also watch my Buffy boxset. :bow:

I so would said saved to the above statement afterall I am Irish born and bred.


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 15, 2008)

Slapped. Im not distracted at all.

TNP will enjoy a few well earned beers tonight. :eat2:


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 15, 2008)

Slapped.

TNP will, nonetheless, watching a good movie (or something like that).


----------



## SMA413 (Feb 15, 2008)

Saved


TNP hates doing laundry, even though it's a neccesity.


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 15, 2008)

Slapped. Im a sad ole pats and I actually like doing laundry and sorting out the light colours from the dark ones. :blush:

TNP likes doing housework.


----------



## pudgy (Feb 15, 2008)

SLAPPED SLAPPED SLAPPED. I think my mom instilled in me a fear of housework since she was a perfectionist and I was anything but.

TNP got laid on Valentine's Day.


----------



## moore2me (Feb 15, 2008)

pudgy said:


> SLAPPED SLAPPED SLAPPED. I think my mom instilled in me a fear of housework since she was a perfectionist and I was anything but.
> 
> TNP got laid on Valentine's Day.



Slapped - No Comment.

TNP knows and can post what was the traditional wash day for 19th century housewives.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 15, 2008)

Attempted Save....Sundays? I know it used to be the "first day of the week" 



TNP likes to shop at Target


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 15, 2008)

Slapped..... I do most of my shopping online since I don't drive.


TNP is a history buff.


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 15, 2008)

Slapped.

TNP is a movie buff.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 15, 2008)

Saved  


TNP loves Hilary


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 16, 2008)

Saved. Hell yeah and I so wish I could vote for her. 

TNP got very drunk last night.


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 16, 2008)

Slapped.


TNP has a hangover.


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 16, 2008)

Saved. My three heads are banging right now. 

TNP will stay sober tonight.


----------



## pudgy (Feb 16, 2008)

Saved! Hurray for being under 21.

TNP started using Dims before the age of 18.


----------



## moore2me (Feb 16, 2008)

moore2me said:


> Slapped - No Comment.
> 
> TNP knows and can post what was the traditional wash day for 19th century housewives.





Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Attempted Save....Sundays? I know it used to be the "first day of the week"
> 
> 
> 
> TNP likes to shop at Target





pudgy said:


> Saved! Hurray for being under 21.
> 
> TNP started using Dims before the age of 18.



Slapped.

TNP started using DIMS after the age of 40.

A little tangent here. Traditional laundry day for women in the 1900's was *Monday*. If you want to learn more about women's chores in the early 1900's, continue reading this post.

From http://www.thenewhomemaker.com/choredays

From the 1900s  Womens Domestic Schedule
Monday: Wash Day
Tuesday: Ironing Day
Wednesday: Sewing Day
Thursday: Market Day
Friday: Cleaning Day
Saturday: Baking Day
Sunday: Day of Rest

There was logic behind this schedule. Laundry was far and away the heaviest task a housewife faced, requiring a great deal of strength and fortitude to hand-wring clothes and carry big baskets of wet laundry to the clothesline from the basement washtubs. Monday was the day to do it, when you were still fresh and rested from Sunday. Tuesday's ironing followed Monday's wash. Mending and sewing on Wednesday made sense when you'd just been through the clothes and noticed what needed a button or a patch. And so on.

*Moore's comments: 
Of course, many rural women had other duties as well including raising children, farm work, milking, butchering, gardening, canning, getting in crops, and helping the husband with working the farm. City women often had jobs in factories that required long hours and tedious labor.

African American women faced additional burdens in that they were at the bottom rung of societys ladder at the time, plus usually had to work their chores and ones in other employers homes as well. They also faced grinding poverty that was much harsher than their white counterparts.*


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 16, 2008)

Slapped.


TNP has a cheeseburger.


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 16, 2008)

Slapped.... although I am having meatloaf - does that count?


TNP will read a book today.


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 16, 2008)

Slapped.

TNP in an unusual mood.


----------



## mszwebs (Feb 16, 2008)

Saved.

I'm going to my first BBW party while I'm on vacation in CT, and I'm all kinds of nervs and giggles.

TNP has more than 2 piercings.


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 16, 2008)

Slapped.... my ears are pierced but I have trouble wearing all types of earrings. 

TNP has a birthday this week


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 17, 2008)

Slapped.

TNP is bored.


----------



## daddyoh70 (Feb 17, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> TNP is bored.



Saved!!!! Out of my skull.

TNP is wondering how long it will take to get a response to their question.


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 17, 2008)

Slapped. (Sometimes, the answer comes instantly, sometimes it takes eons...) 


TNP is amazed.


----------



## moore2me (Feb 17, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> Slapped. (Sometimes, the answer comes instantly, sometimes it takes eons...)
> 
> 
> TNP is amazed.



Slapped. I still can be amazed but not right now. I was amazed earlier this morning when I found out that in the Pavlik/Taylor boxing rematch, that Pavlik threw 845 punches at Taylor in the 12 rounds the fight went. Can you imagine anyone staying alive after taking that kind of punishment?

TNP knew that Mike Huckabee's wife was sitting in the second row of ring seats in the first Pavlik/Taylor fight.


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 17, 2008)

Slapped.


TNP doesn't wonder.


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 17, 2008)

Slapped! Wondering and curiosity are good for you.


TNP is going to see a movie today.


----------



## mszwebs (Feb 17, 2008)

Slapped.

TNP got some last night.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 17, 2008)

Saved- if getting some of myself counts 





TNP loves porn


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 17, 2008)

Slapped.

TNP is surprised.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 17, 2008)

Slapped...


TNP is surprised too


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 17, 2008)

Slapped. Amused.


TNP feels similar.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 17, 2008)

Saved....I try to keep myself amused 




TNP loves a good laugh


----------



## mszwebs (Feb 17, 2008)

saved

TNP has crappy luck with the opposite sex (or same sex, if TNP feels that would fit the equation better...lol)


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 18, 2008)

Slapped. (Except you define almost 15 years with the same girl as crappy luck...)

TNP is gone.


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 18, 2008)

Slapped, No Im right here.

TNP is expecting an important delivery today. :batting:


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 18, 2008)

Slapped....

TNP loves the rainy weather.


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 18, 2008)

Slapped. Not really. Though there sometimes are some nice sights...


TNP's mind is to be found in the gutter.


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 18, 2008)

Saved. Hell yeah and its a very comfy gutter too. 


TNP will join me in the gutter for afternoon tea. (For tea, read booze & porn)


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 18, 2008)

Slapped. It's a little late for tea, isn't it?


TNP had fun today.


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 18, 2008)

Slapped. I didnt have time for fun today.

TNP has a fun evening planned.


----------



## Paquito (Feb 18, 2008)

slapped, I barely have a life

TNP is a BBW


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 18, 2008)

Slapped. Im an SSBBW apparently. 

TNP will be of the male gender.


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 18, 2008)

Slapped!! As far as I can remember, I have always been of the female gender.


TNP likes mushrooms.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 18, 2008)

Saved. I love mushrooms on my pizza and in my salads 




TNP loves Trance Music


----------



## Mathias (Feb 18, 2008)

Slapped

TNP loves Cheez-its. :eat2:


----------



## SMA413 (Feb 18, 2008)

Saved. Cheez-its are one of those snacks that you're like, "Oh, I'll just have a few." Next thing you know, half the box is gone and you're really freakin thirsty. They're some sneaky crackers. LOL.


TNP needs a shower. And some Cheez-its now.


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Feb 18, 2008)

Saved, though I already took one this morning... cleaning the house, laundry and dishes leaves me feeling like I need another one. And another vote for the awesomeness of Cheez-its! Wish I did have them...

TNP needs to clean the kitchen/dishes.


----------



## SMA413 (Feb 18, 2008)

Saved- they're sitting in the sink... probably should put them in the dishwasher.


TNP has a bad habit that needs to be broken.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 18, 2008)

Saved....don't we all?




TNP will actually share this bad habit with others...


----------



## SMA413 (Feb 18, 2008)

Saved- I'll share several with y'all-

1.) I bite my nails. I've stopped for a while but every now and then I find myself chewing on a my nail. 
2.) I procrastinate like hell.
3.) I don't apply myself in school. I do the bare minimum needed to make a B. Imagine if I actually studied, but this reverts back to #2.

TNP hates the hiccups.


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Feb 18, 2008)

Slapped. They amuse me. Especially from others. It's only because I have a fairly easy time of getting rid of mine... And GEF, you should have clarified - Did you want one specific bad habit, or ALL of them? 

TNP has a funny hiccup!


----------



## SMA413 (Feb 18, 2008)

Saved- I dunno if it's funny as much as it is annoying. It pretty much sounds like all the air in my lungs is being sucked out of a squeeky toy. If they go on for a while, they start to hurt and then I get a headache. It got so bad at work one time that I couldn't answer the phones (I was a receptionist at the time). My coworkers went online and found "remedies" for hiccups. Some of them are ridiculous but work. Like say the word "fish" one time. Just once. It'll work. I dunno how but it does.

TNP hasn't read a good, grown up book in a while.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 18, 2008)

Slapped- I have been into Mary Higgins Clark of late...



TNP loves the Dark Tower Series by Stephen King


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 18, 2008)

Slapped... I couldn't get into those books, although I have tried. 


TNP saw the movie _Hairspray _with John Travolta starring in it.


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 19, 2008)

Saved. I have also just ordered it on dvd to add to my collection. 


TNP has to go to the bank today.


----------



## mszwebs (Feb 19, 2008)

Slapped. 

My bank doesn't have a branch in my state...lol.

TNP will be on a plane in the next week.


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 19, 2008)

Slapped. I wont be on a plane again now until middle of april.


TNP wishes there were more hours in the day to get everything done.


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 19, 2008)

Slapped. Actually, the day could have some hours less.


TNP is shocked.


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 19, 2008)

Saved - Damn right Im shocked that you want less hrs in the day.

TNP is in a good mood today.


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 19, 2008)

Saved. Sort of.


TNP isn't bored.


----------



## mszwebs (Feb 19, 2008)

SLAPPED!!!!


Tnp has long nails


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 19, 2008)

Slapped.

TNP has long hair.


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 19, 2008)

Slaved. Its neither long nor short, its kind of shoulder length.

TNP is expecting a guest very soon.


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 19, 2008)

Slapped! 


TNP has a doctor appointment today


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 19, 2008)

Slapped.

TNP's dishwasher smells good after washing dishes.


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 19, 2008)

Saved... nothing like the fresh scent of green apples in the dishwasher!

TNP will make a pot of homemade soup today.


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 19, 2008)

Slapped.


TNP enjoys some soup.


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 19, 2008)

Saved. I had homemade chicken gumbo for lunch today. 

TNP will play the lottery today.


----------



## Paquito (Feb 19, 2008)

Slapped, not old or optimistic enough

TNP likes to randomly break into song


----------



## SMA413 (Feb 19, 2008)

Saved- and dance. LOL.


TNP is currently craving something they haven't had in a while.


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Feb 19, 2008)

Saved - A roast beef and swiss sandwich. And I plan on having one, now that I went shopping. Right soon. :eat2:

TNP prefers Roast Beef to other lunch meats.


----------



## Just_Jen (Feb 19, 2008)

slapped - i prefer ma chicken! 

TNP will have lots of washing they should be doing


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 19, 2008)

Saved... I do have wash that I should be doing, but not really a lot.


TNP likes to play Scrabble


----------



## moore2me (Feb 19, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Saved... I do have wash that I should be doing, but not really a lot.
> 
> 
> TNP likes to play Scrabble



Saved - I like to play Scrabble, but I am a miserable player. Can't think under pressure & usually end up with three letter words - duh?

TNP likes to play poker.


----------



## Just_Jen (Feb 19, 2008)

saved - not well but i still like to play 

TBP cant play chess no matter how hard they try!


----------



## Paquito (Feb 19, 2008)

slapped - i can play slightly decently

TNP is gonna watch American Idol tonight!


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 19, 2008)

Slapped.... 

TNP loves sweet potatoes.


----------



## Mathias (Feb 19, 2008)

Saved!

TNP loves watching sunsets


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 20, 2008)

Saved!


TNP likes to chat online.


----------



## mszwebs (Feb 20, 2008)

Saved. Or...Guilty as charged.

Sadly, it's a good portion of "All I Do."

TNP enjoys McDonalds.


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 20, 2008)

Saved.... I also like Burger King and Wendy's


TNP does not like peas.


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 20, 2008)

Slapped.

TNP does not want.


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 20, 2008)

Slapped - Trust me I want, there is always something I want. 

TNP is going shopping for gifts today.


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 20, 2008)

Slapped... 

TNP likes to read books by Michael Connelly.


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 20, 2008)

Slapped. I actually don't even know that guy...


TNP freaks out.


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Feb 20, 2008)

Saved - Oh yeah, I am quite a freak out queen. Especially if there is a bug anywhere close.

TNP has seen the infamous Les Toil posted youtube video of a spider bite and gagged profusely because of said video.


----------



## Mathias (Feb 20, 2008)

Saved. *Shudders*

TNP is about to go out for lunch.


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 20, 2008)

Slapped. Its 19.11pm 

TNP has so totally overspent this week. :doh:


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 20, 2008)

Slapped.

TNP is broke.


----------



## Just_Jen (Feb 20, 2008)

saved, skint student at your serviceee

tnp wants chocolate but doesnt have any


----------



## SMA413 (Feb 20, 2008)

Saved

TNP is sore.


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 20, 2008)

Saved, but how did you know???

TNP has just booked a flight and got a great deal.


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 20, 2008)

Slapped!! Wish I had the money to book a flight to go somewhere. 


TNP likes Natasha Bedingfield's new album _Pocketful of Sunshine_.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 20, 2008)

Slapped- haven't heard it yet



TNP loves funk music


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 21, 2008)

I like it. Does that count?


TNP is a Borg.


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 21, 2008)

Slapped - I have not yet been assimilated but looking at the boards Im sure its only a matter of time before we all join the collective.

TNP wants to be assimilated.


----------



## SMA413 (Feb 21, 2008)

Slapped


TNP woke up earlier than usual today.


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 21, 2008)

Saved. Though... I don't really have a usual time to wake up...


TNP is hungry.


----------



## moore2me (Feb 21, 2008)

Saved - I'm always hungry.

TNP knows who "Locutus" is.


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 21, 2008)

Saved. Of course I know who he is But my fav Borg is 7of9. :smitten:


TNP wants to be assimilated almost as much as I do.


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 21, 2008)

Slapped. I'm too much of an individual.


TNP wonders how a Borg can feel hunger.


----------



## Tina (Feb 21, 2008)

New thread is here:

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=37045


----------

